# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Владимир Шебзухов. Притчи, стихи, философия, размышления...

## nezabudka-8s

Открываю тему для замечательного автора - *Владимира Шебзухова!* Здесь он поделится своим творчеством. Надеюсь, что у Владимира Шамиловича в скором времени появится немало поклонников среди наших форумчан. Я уже вхожу в это число. :Oj: 

*Владимир Шамилович, Ваш домик готов! Торжественно вручаю Вам ключи! 

Пожалуйста, пользуйтесь, пишите, творите, будьте, как дома! Успехов!*

_С уважением, Светлана._

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Раньше Правда ходила по улицам голая, в чём мать родила. Это, конечно, не понравилось людям, и никто не пускал её к себе в дом. Однажды, когда грустная, обеспокоенная Правда бродила по улицам, она встретила Притчу, одетую в красивые одежды, радовавшую глаз. Притча спросила Правду:
-Почему ты ходишь по улицам голая и такая грустная?
Правда печально опустила голову и сказала:
-Сестра моя, я опускаюсь всё ниже и ниже. Я уже стара и несчастна, поэтому люди удаляются от меня.
-Не может быть, - сказала Притча, - что люди удаляются от тебя потому, что ты стара. Я вот тоже не моложе тебя, но чем старше становлюсь, тем больше во мне находят. Я открою тебе секрет: люди не любят простых, открытых вещей. Они предпочитают, чтобы вещи были немного скрыты и приукрашены. Давай я тебе одолжу несколько своих красивых платьев, и ты сразу увидишь, как полюбят тебя люди.
Правда приняла совет Притчи и оделась в её красивые одежды. И вот чудо - с того дня никто не убегал от неё, и её принимали с радостью и с улыбкой. С тех пор Правда и Притча не расстаются.*

источник
Притчи РУ

http://pritchi.ru/id_2710

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (12.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Голая Правда*






Скиталась по дворам одна,
Тепла давно не зная,
Казалось, людям не нужна,
Бедняжка Правда, но она
Была совсем нагая…

В жилище голого впустить –
Такого не бывает!
Наверняка готов просить,
Чего-нибудь -- всяк знает...

Сама бродила по себе,
Смиряясь, что не ищут…
Так не случайно По-судьбе
Вдруг повстречала Притчу.

Нарядную и всю в шелках.
Хоть Правда не просила,
Но Притча, обо всём узнав,
Ей платья подарила.

Открылось множество дверей
Для Притчи и для Правды.
Последней – было странно ей.
Подумала украдкой:

«Я диву дивному даюсь:
Пусть не нужна нагая,
Остаться ею не боюсь,
Ведь платья надевая,
К ним бриллианты,
Всё же знаю --

Я той же Правдой остаюсь!»

У Правды правду не отнять.
Легенд о том -- не счесть!
Но Правду надо принимать –
Такой, какая есть!
.

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.11.2017), Ганина Галина (12.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Курица (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Неуютная правда*



Ходил довольным царь зверей
И всем напоминал,
На свете нет его сильней,
Чтоб помнил всяк и знал!

На древе сидя, соловей,
Сказал: «Хоть звери рады,
Однако, что царю важней,
Ведь есть иная правда?

Хвалиться этим часто стал,
Что равных нет по силе,
А кабы слабых защищал,
Не ты -- тебя б хвалили!»

Ответ на речи соловья,
Звучал-рычал такой:
«Одну лишь правду знаю я,
Не может быть другой!

В том никаких сомнений нет,
(Чего с царей возьмёшь?!)
Коль, правда -- неуютна мне,
Знать, правда эта – ложь!»

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (12.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Курица (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о притчах*




Собрались вместе притчи-сёстры
Делиться мудростью своей.
В кругу сестёр уютно, просто…
Короче, всё, как у людей.

Коль выдаст мудрость кто свою —
Сестра сестрою восторгалась.
Но, молча слушая родню,
Одна лишь грустно улыбалась.

К ней взор свой сёстры обратили.
«Поведай о себе, сестра.
Мы много тут наговорили…
И почему ты так грустна?»

«Себя мне не подать на блюде,
Как получается у вас…
Что говорят вдогонку люди,
Едва услышат ваш рассказ?»

«С восторгом восклицают«Правда!»,
Качают головой и хвалят,
А улыбнутся, коль бывает —
Для нас огромная награда!»

«Прекрасно, что вас понимают,
Вдруг соглашаются — тем паче!
Но станут ли они, кто знает,
Вести себя потом иначе?»

Казалось, не было печали,
Но притчи-сёстры… замолчали…

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (12.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Курица (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Жребий*




У входа на большой базар,
Купца завидел кредитор…
И тут же завязался спор,
Людской словесности пожар!

Купец уж бледен стал лицом,
Но ростовщик был как стена.
А рядом с должником-купцом
Стояла юная жена.

Был очарован ею вдруг,
Неумолимый ростовщик.
И предложил: — Давай-ка, друг,
Наш спор мы разом разрешим!

Два камня положу в кошель:
Один я белый опущу,
Коль вытащит его Гузель* —
Она — моя, а долг — прощу!

Другой же чёрный я кладу,
Достанет коль его она —
Забудешь ты свою беду,
Прощу тебе я всё сполна!

Но углядел Гузели взгляд:
Два белых камня в кошельке,
Что плут подбросил их подряд,
Зажавши чёрный в кулаке…

Из кошелька млада-краса
Едва достав, роняет вдруг
На землю камень, а в глазах
Прекрасных — якобы испуг.

— Коль под ногами столь камней,
Искать средь них не стоит свой!
Ну так поступим же мудрей,
Чтоб наконец настал покой!

Заглянем лучше в кошелёк:
Какой остался камень там?!
И если чёрный — видит Бог —
Покорно я себя отдам!


*красивейшая, достойная восхищения (тюркско-татарское).

От автора
Притчу "Жребий" читают на лекциях по неординарному мышлению.

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Курица (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Болтушки*



«Я учился плавать так:
Первым делом снял башмак,
Сел на камушек сырой,
Посидел… и снял второй.»
В.Лифшиц «Как я научился плавать»

Спросил своих учеников
Учитель на уроке
(Ученикам, вопрос таков,
Вмиг показался лёгким): —

«Раз, три лягушки, на бревне,
Болтали у пруда,
Одна сказала: «Жарко мне!
И комары жужжат!»

Решила, коль близка вода,
Так искупаться в ней.
Вопрос: а, сколько лягушат,
Осталось на бревне?»

Вдруг хором, как из пушки —
«Остались — две лягушки!»

«Остаться двум — не суждено!
Их, земноводных, трое.
Враз и решение одно,
Могли принять такое.

А действия, всё нет и нет!
Вот вам и правильный ответ:
Коль три — болтали на бревне,
Все три — остались… в болтовне!»

Сей притче не нужна мораль.
Решать — не действовать!.. А жаль...

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.11.2017), Ганина Галина (12.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Курица (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Мужик и барин*



По тракту зимнему в рождественский мороз
Карета ехала, в ней барин мёрз…
Медвежья шапка, шубы-соболя,
С лакея — валенки… и всё это — зазря;

Окоченели ноги, сизый нос поник…
А за окошком кланялся мужик.
Лохмотья прикрывали наготу…
Опешил наш мерзляк, узрев картину ту!

«Скажи-ка мне, любезный, — крикнул «сизый нос», —
Как ты не мёрзнешь в этакий мороз?
Или не верить мне глазам своим,
Что ты стоишь передо мной почти нагим?!»

Бедняк ответил скромно, правды не тая:
«Чтоб не замёрзнуть, поступай, как я —
Всё своё именье* я надеть сумел,
Ты же, к сожаленью, знать, не всё надел!»
* здесь — имущество, нажитое добро (устар.)

----------

nezabudka-8s (14.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Курица (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Хозяин и гость*






_«Гость для хозяина — это воздух!
Когда гость задерживается,
хозяин начинает задыхаться!»_
(Восточная мудрость)

Там, высоко в горах, средь скал,
Отшельник мирно проживал.
Мирского бремени не знал,
Один и ел, и пил, и спал…

На склоне лет вдруг довелось
(Так свежесть воздуха — струя),
Познать и свежесть бытия,
Когда к нему явился гость.

«Я из далёких мест пришёл
От близких и родных твоих,
Привет принёс тебе от них,
Тебя в горах едва нашёл…»

Всю ночь сидели, до утра,
А на заре, взяв в руки трость
И узелок, промолвил гость:
«Теперь мне уходить пора!»

Отшельник слёз сдержать не смог…
В преддверьи солнечного дня
Он гостю подарил коня,
Моля остаться на денёк.

Но, жалуясь на кучу дел,
Гость оставаться не хотел —
И всё же дрогнула рука
От уговоров старика.

«Ты умолил, старик, меня!
Куда мне привязать коня?»
В ответ старик главою сник…
«Наверное… за мой язык?!»
.

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (14.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Курица (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Весть для Сократа
*


_«При многословии не миновать греха, а
сдерживающий уста свои — разумен.»_
Книга Притчей Соломоновых, 10:19

Сказал вдруг человек Сократу:
«Услышь (коли от слов в судьбе
Не станешь бедным иль богатым),
Что друг твой молвил о тебе…»

Но перебил его философ:
«Не выясняя, что и кто,
Я поспешу с таким вопросом:
Уверен ты, что правда то?» —

«Почём мне знать, я только слушал…» —
Был дан философу ответ.
«Так пожалей мои ты уши…
Ведь сам не знаешь — правда ль, нет!

А боле, коль заняться нечем,
Задай себе такой вопрос:
Есть нечто доброе в той речи,
Которую с собой принёс?» —

«Скорей, наоборот, учитель!» —
«Тогда зачем же слушать мне?
Пусть будет тех вестей хранитель,
Лишь ветер, шепчущий волне!

Но если пожелаешь всё же
Услышанный поведать сказ,
В котором польза есть, быть может,
То передай мне друга глас!»

«Да нет и пользы в том сказанье…
Но разгадал я твой секрет:
Где доброты, и правды нет,
Не стоит, уделив вниманье,
О том шептать или кричать…
Пожалуй, лучше… промолчать!»
.

----------

nezabudka-8s (14.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Любовь и Безумие*



Любовь одиноко гуляла по саду.
Нет хуже — Любви оставаться одной.
Все ищут покоя, чего ещё надо?
Не нужен Любви одинокой покой

Нежданно Безумие ей повстречалось.
«Я вижу, скучает подружка одна!
И мне одиноко, нам видно осталось
Испить одиночества чашу до дна!

Давай-ка забудем, что мы не в порядке.
Друзья по несчастью с тобою, поди.
Сыграем, от скуки, подруженька, в прятки.
Ты спрячься, а я постараюсь найти.»

Чтоб не было так одиноко и грустно,
Согласна Любовь с ним в игру поиграть.
Лишь спрятав себя, тут же спрятала чувства.
(Не выдали чтоб, коли будут искать.)

Искало Безумие, аж притомилось.
Своё предложение прокляло вмиг.
Не встретив Любовь, ничего б не случилось.
Но где-то в кустах вдруг послышался крик.

Любовь от Безумия прятали розы.
Бедняжке глаза прокололи шипы…
Своя одиночества чаша, и всё же —
Как вечный дуэт, не ушли от Судьбы!

Слепая Любовь и поныне с Безумьем,
На ком вся вина той злосчастной игры.
Что не одиноко Любви, не совру я,
Коль преданный рядом её поводырь!

----------

nezabudka-8s (14.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два яблока*



В свои осьмнадцать лет,
Младой, уж был герой.
В век современный, так – атлет…
Умел владеть собой...

Мог и козла в горах добыть,
Добраться до гнезда…
Кабы не знал кто, может быть,
Ему тех лет не дал.

Но, чтоб жениться, этих лет
Хватало молодцу.
Услышать пожелал совет,
Явившись к мудрецу.

«Решил на девственнице лишь
Жениться я, отец.
Но поступлю, как мне велишь,
Ведь, знатный ты мудрец!

Поди, и сам был молодым,
Знать, правду скажешь мне!»
Два яблока уж на столе
Лежали перед ним.

«Отведай яблоко одно,
Что целое из двух.
С другим не перепутай вдруг,
Надкушено оно.»

Едва сумел он надкусить,
Поморщился – «Гнилое!»
Услышал, хоть и не просил --
«Попробуй и другое!»

Не избежал и тут младой
Знакомого лица,
Коль оказался плод гнилой…
Взглянул на мудреца.

«Один совет тебе даю.
Давно о том известно;
По жизни, спутницу свою,
Лишь, выбирают… сердцем!»

----------

nezabudka-8s (14.11.2017), гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два брата*



Нам истину одну откроет
О братьях притча, мне поверь...
Детей, в семье, их было двое.
Уж взрослые они теперь.

Один – богатым стал и щедрым,
Благотворительностью слыл.
Другой же, хоть и не был бедным,
С людьми лихими он дружил.

Так на скамье для подсудимых,
Сидел один разбойник-брат.
Когда ж преступника спросили --
Как стал таким, кто виноват? –

Ответил дерзко подсудимый:
«Отец мой пил, меня ж и мать,
Напившись, бил, я стал – ранимый!
А, кем ещё я мог бы стать?»

...Был случай, как-то, в детском доме
Решили окна утеплить.
Приятны хлопоты, тем боле
Нежданно фрукты привезли.

Всё для детей, на радость им.
Их брат привёз, (что не судим).
И так же у него спросили,
Когда и как он стал таким?

В ответ, со скромностью невинной:
«Отец мой пил, меня ж и мать,
Напившись, бил, я стал – ранимый!
А, кем ещё я мог бы стать?»

«С волками жить -- по-волчьи выть!» --
Оставь пещерам и лесам...
И торопись добро творить,
Коль сделаешь тот выбор сам!

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два скрипача*



Два скрипача, младой и старый,
Закончили концерт на «бис».
И молодой, услышав «Браво!»,
Уж опустил смычок свой вниз.

Смычок, что -- танцевал на грифе...
А пальцы, будто – мчались вскачь,
Не упуская темпа, ритма…
Огонь и Пламя -- не скрипач!

Тянул же, пожилой коллега,
Одну лишь ноту, весь концерт,
По струнам ни скакал, ни бегал...
И в том был свой его секрет.

Так за кулисами услышав --
«Ну что, младого не догнать?»,
Подняв свой подбородок выше,
Сумел с достоинством сказать:

«Пускай и впредь по грифу «свищет»...
Но, на вопрос, отнюдь, не зол.
Кто молод, неустанно ищет,
Я же, по счастию, нашёл!»

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два соседа*






Москва Тропарёво
День города 2016 год
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов




Соседей мы не выбираем.
Как говорят «Даёт их, Бог!»
Живём, порою и не знаем,
Хорош сосед наш или плох!

Но случаи сменяет случай,
(Не зря разносят их уста).
Читателя не будем мучить.
Чтоб знал, в чём зло, в чём доброта…

Раз приобрёл домишко скромный,
Герой, о ком пойдёт рассказ.
Свой домик, в первый день, довольный,
Хозяин обходил не раз.

А по утру, проснувшись с солнцем,
Едва протёр свои глаза,
Увидел вдруг через оконце,
Ведро помоев у крыльца.

Кто мог оставить этот след?
Но, прячась, убегал сосед.

Недолго думая, хозяин,
Ведро злосчастное отмыл.
А, для чего, хоть и не знаем,
Однако, добрым малым слыл.

Набрал ведёрко яблок спелых.
(Смекалки был он не лишён).
И с тем, уверено и смело,
К соседу близкому пришёл.

Что яблок -- полное ведро,
Соседу и не верится.
Ему добряк сказал одно:
«Кто чем богат, тем делится!»

----------

GrafBorisfen (20.10.2019), гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Две лягушки*



_"Червь выбирает лучшие плоды
в садах и точит словно душу червь сомненья…"_
В.Шекспир Сонет № 70 (пер. В.И.Росина)




_
"Червь выбирает лучшие плоды
  в садах и точит словно душу червь сомненья…"_
  В.Шекспир Сонет № 70 (пер. В.И.Росина)

  В болоте, маленьком и грязном,
  Разговорились вдруг лягушки.
  Все об одном болтали дружно,
  Мол, жить в болоте стало душно,
  Ведь что-то им придумать нужно
  Иль, кто бы подсказал, несчастным…

  Молчала лишь одна лягушка.
  Её болтливая подружка,
  Тем удивила земноводных:
  «В горах есть пруд, там чистый воздух!»

  Собрались в путь лягушки разом.
  Им, жаба, не моргнувши глазом –
  «Затея – чушь и ерунда!
  Не доберётесь до пруда!»

  Казалось, не было печали,
  Но по дороге им кричали –
  «На горы эти не взобраться!»
  Пришлось так многим возвращаться.

  Остались наши две подружки.
  «Коль не взобраться, знать, не врут!»
  Та, что болтливая лягушка,
  Про горы позабыв и пруд,
  Вернулась в душное болото…
  Конец не за горами, вот он:

  Её подружка — в том пруду.
  Ест, свежую на вкус, еду,
  Где воздух чист на все века…
  Над головою облака…

  Жаль, что по-прежнему… глуха!

источник
православный сайт Семья и Вера

http://semyaivera.ru/2016/09/06/dve-...pritcha-video/

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два идиота*

_по Марку Твену_


_"Чтоб доказать -- не мучаюсь --
Родившемуся спору!"
Доказывай в двух случаях --
Себе и... прокурору!_
В.Шебзухов "Спорщик"




_-- Чтоб доказать – не мучаюсь –
Родившемуся спору!
-- Доказывай в двух случаях:
Себе и… прокурору!_
басня«Спорщик»

Коль с идиотом вступим в спор,

На равных станет разговор.

(Случится сожалеть потом).

Наш спорщик, в равном споре том,

Своим задавит… опытом!

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о двух волках* 






_Между Правдою и Ложью,
Ведомо лишь Одному,
Для чего дана возможность
Сделать выбор – самому!_


Индеец с внуком поделился
Старинной истиной одной.
К познаниям внучок стремился
И... к мудрости, как таковой.

Поведал дед, что в человеке –
Борьба матёрых двух волков.
Один – за доброту на свете,
Другой – за царствие грехов!

Едва, на время, разбегутся,
Как вцепятся друг в друга вновь.
Один – чтоб месть подать на блюдце,
Другой – за мир и за любовь!

Внук, слушая заворожённо,
Нащупывал в сказанье толк.
Задал вопрос непринуждённо:
«Какой же побеждает волк?»

Довольствуясь таким вопросом,
И с мудрой хитростью в глазах,
(Поведал дед, видать, не просто
Историю о двух волках):

«Уж, коль задал вопрос, так слушай:
Тому непобеждённым быть –
Лишь пожелают волки кушать,
Кого ты выберешь кормить!»


.................
Мастер-класс "Лепестки моей души": «Воспитательный потенциал притч как основа духовно-нравственного развития младших школьников"
 сайт не сохраняет ссылку.(см.рецензия)


3. Фрагмент классного часа на основе притчи «О двух волках». 1) Знакомство с притчей. Введение в тему классного часа. Педагог раздает учащимся распечатку притчи, ребята зачитывают ее про себя, затем читает хорошо читающий ученик. Притча о двух волках. Когда-то давно дед открыл своему внуку одну жизненную истину. В каждом человеке идет борьба, очень похожая на борьбу двух волков. Один волк представляет зло - зависть, ревность, сожаление, эгоизм, амбиции, ложь... Другой волк представляет добро - мир, любовь, надежду, истину, доброту, верность... Маленький внук, тронутый до глубины души словами деда, на несколько мгновений задумался, а потом спросил: - А какой волк в конце побеждает? Дедушка едва заметно улыбнулся и ответил: - Всегда побеждает тот волк, которого ты кормишь.
ПРИТЧА О ДВУХ ВОЛКАХ ( Притча не читается, раздаётся в подарок в конце занятия) стихи Владимира Шебзухова

http://schol3-2009.ucoz.ru/dokumenti...moej_dushi.pdf

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Две снежинки*





Снежинки в снежном облаке
Вдвоём кружили в танце.
И были сжаты две руки,
Чтоб вдруг не потеряться.

«Как хорошо лететь
Не сказкою-обманом,
Так впору песни петь
В блаженстве том нежданном!»

Услышав песнь подруги,
Снежинка говорит:
«Нам, после снежной вьюги,
Разлука предстоит.

Коль суждено судьбою --
Обиды все простим.
Ведь падаем с тобою,
А вовсе не летим!»

Назвать ли это спором,
Как знать, но ей в ответ
Снежинка вдруг с укором –
«Пожалуй, грусти нет!

Мы белым покрывалом
Разляжемся с тобой,
Дружить пора настала
Нам с матушкой-землёй!

Лишь по весне растаем,
Плыть в море нам ручьём.
И всё, о чём мечтаем,
Приобретём вдвоём!»

Но близкая подружка,
Своё, (ни дать, ни взять)
Всё так же, мрачно, грустно --
«Нас будут лишь топтать!»

Закончили подруги
Никчёмный разговор.
Уже разжаты руки…
Уж позабыт и спор…

Ведь каждая летела
Навстречу той судьбе,
Которую хотела
И выбрала себе!

В.Шебзухов Притча «Две снежинки»
Конкурс детской поэзии
Читает Дарья Чубаро Санкт-Петербург 2014 год

Две снежинки на голландском языке
Автор перевода
Rayisa Warner 26.12.2012 18:09
В нашем новогоднем поздравлении читателям EuroHarmonia мы использовали эту притчу Владимира Шебзухова в переводе на голландский.
Сердечное спасибо :rose: и наилучшие пожелания!

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два дела*



Помехой не стала дорожная пыль.
Он всё о себе говорил —
Спортсмен, бизнесмен, гитарист и… флейтист…
Эх, кто бы его полюбил!
(Уверенно, правда, вёл автомобиль)
И вторил ему ветра свист.

А рядом она, хоть знакомы едва
(Попутной машина была),
С восторгом внимала шофёра словам,
Ведь это — мужчины слова!

Нежданно попутчицу правой рукой,
Он обнял за хрупкие плечи,
Того не заметив, как сам (Боже мой),
Вдруг въехал в отару овечью.

Здесь, как и положено — по тормозам!
Бедняжка же — лбом о стекло…
Пришла лишь в себя, мигом — волю устам,
(Любого бы тут понесло!)

— Каков альпинист, коммерсант и… флейтист,
Плохой ли, хороший, не знаю!
Одною рукою машину вести
И даму, другой обнимая —

Два дела таких я могла бы простить,
Но делаете (вдруг… со вздохом,
Знать, не получилось на шутку свести),
И то, и другое, вы — плохо!

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два монаха*





Чисты на небе облака.
Не стало грозных туч.
Хоть сильно разлилась река,
Но в радость солнца луч.

Свой, двум монахам, час настал
Продолжить длинный путь.
(Застала их в пути гроза.
Пришлось передохнуть)

Ждала обитель за рекой.
Пусть поднялась вода,
Ещё, чуть-чуть, и дом родной,
Их примет, как всегда!

Вдруг за спиною женский крик.
И каждый оглянулся.
Кто помоложе, в тот же миг,
В сторонку отвернулся!

А голос помощи просил,
Мол, слабый человек,
На противоположный брег,
Попасть, не хватит сил!

Но старший, средь двоих, монах,
Отнюдь, не оробел.
И женщину, он на руках,
Перенести сумел.

А дале шли своим путём.
Но по пути молчали.
Пред домом стал и нипочём,
Путь длинный за плечами.

Вот-вот в обитель им войти,
Младой спросил: «Ответь,
А не нарушил по пути
Свой, данный ты, обет?

В запретах всех, быстрей дано,
До Истины добраться…
В них строго, ведь, запрещено
Нам женщины касаться!»

«Что я в ответ сказать могу –
Пусть, перенёс, и что ж?
Оставил там, на берегу!
Закончим разговор...

Но ты, ту женщину несёшь,
Как видно, до сих пор!»
.

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Две картины*





Поведал гостю-королю
Монарх гостеприимный:
«Картину дивную люблю,
А потому её хвалю,
Души покой в ней зримый!»

И впрямь король-хозяин прав,
Коль гость-монарх воскликнул «Ах!» --
Едва увидел полотно.
Покой и мир несло оно.

Застыли белы облака,
Прозрачно озеро в горах…
И бабочка вот-вот с цветка
Вспорхнёт, раскрыв свои крыла.
........................................................
В своё примчавшись королевство,
Король найти не может место.
Ему картина стала сниться.
Указ был отдан живописцу.

Дабы в весьма короткий срок
Покой изобразить он смог!

Был выполнен и сей наказ.
Уже подсохло полотно...
Сверканье молний много раз,
В картине изображено.
Такое не ласкает глаз.
И кто же будет ливням рад?
Угрюмо небо, водопад…

Любуясь оным полотном,
Король, увидев, обомлел --
Там, где расщелина в скале,
Был кустик… И гнездо на нём.

Хоть буря, ливень, мрак везде
(Поди пойми порой... творцов),
Сидела птичка в том гнезде,
Высиживая в нём птенцов.

Монарх, казалось, сам не свой,
Но понял в самом деле --
Мир в сердце и души покой,
На короля глядели…



Вышел в свет альманах «Наследие» номинантов на соискание литературной премии «Наследие» учрежденной Российским Императорским Домом

Владимир Шебзухов «Две картины» стр.290-291

Вышел в свет «Антология русской литературы XXI века» --
Крупнейшее собрание произведений современных русскоязычных авторов со всего мира.
Владимир Шебзухов стр.174-180

Две картины
Ценный подарок
Яблочко для мамы
Сердце матери

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два бурундука*



_ «На солнце утреннем пшеница золотая»_
                                  Поль Верлен

Светилась пшеница от солнца.
Земля принимала тепло.
Птиц пенье по полю несётся.
Оно настроенье несло.
И грелись в лучах два зверька,
Два брата, два бурундука.

«Скажи-ка мне, в чём смысл жизни?» --
Лениво брат брата спросил.
Сказал брат, подумав: «Я вижу,
Что год прошлый ты позабыл!

Горело от засухи поле,
Ему вторил пламенем лес…
Нам, прячась от лис, ну-ка вспомни --
Самим было нечего есть…

И смысл этот мы не искали.
И что ты вдруг вспомнил о нём?»
«Знать, где-то его потеряли,
В году урожайном, вдвоём!»

А, есть ли свой смысл у притчи?
Как хочешь, его понимай…
Наверное, стоит, смысл жизни,
Искать и… когда урожай!

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча об Ангеле Хранителе* 

читает автор
(с концерта)




Владимир Шебзухов «Притча об Ангеле Хранителе»
Плейкаст 

b1aa00d1e59a3ec0de693f4c3d45a51160c7bf51pl

автор плейкаста
Виктор П.


  С оформлением

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ligij8/rubric/4570147/

-- Взгляни с Небес на жизнь свою
   (Но я – не Повелитель.
   Его, как ты, благодарю,
   Что был лишь -- твой Хранитель)
   И угляди свои следы,
   Оставленные в жизни…
   Как знать, быть может, где-то ты
   Предашь их укоризне!

   -- Следы вторые там... со мной…
   Откуда?.. Кто?.. И… как же?
   Не видно тех следов порой…
   И часто, не однажды…
   Что странно это, сам пойми...
   Окинь лишь только взглядом…

   -- Следы, что видишь ты – мои…
   Я был с тобою рядом!

   -- Так, стало быть, в тяжёлый час –
   И знает пусть Спаситель –
   Ты покидал меня не раз!
   Какой же ты Хранитель?

   -- Ответ мой прост… и он таков:
   Хоть ты и не просил,
   Тебя, где нет вторых следов,
   Я… на руках носил!

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*
Жара, холод и ветер*



Не лёгкий путь свой выбрал старец.
Не по годам… Давно не молод…
Жара и Ветер, с ними Холод,
Пред старцем на пути предстали.

Но старца встреча не вспугнула.
Сказал: «Приветствую тебя!»
Так спор возник, как у ребят,
Кому красотка подмигнула…

Едва решили, тот же миг
Помчались старца догонать.
У самогО спросить-узнать,
Кого приветствовал старик?

«Привет свой подарил я ветру
И здравия желать хочу!
Про Холод и Жару — молчу!
Пускай завидуют привету!»

Жара вскипела:«Как ты мог
Меня вдруг обойти приветом?
Изжарю ведь тебя я летом!»
«Да полно! Был бы ветерок!»

И Холод неспроста надулся —
«Ты не шути со мной зимой!»
Лукаво старец улыбнулся —
«Лишь ветра б не было с тобой!»

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Ум и сердце*



ссылка
http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

_Верно прожитые дни,
Если с верою они.
Радость в вере обретёшь,
А сомненья прочь гони!_
Акростих

Сорвался в пропасть атеист.
Но куст, что рос средь скал,
Бедняге, чтоб не падал вниз,
«Соломинкою» стал…

Не столь надёжна мощь куста,
Обеих немощь рук,
Всё же заставили уста
Сказать такое вдруг:

«Умом я понял — Бог, Ты есть!
Подай спасенья глас!
Я стану вере предан весь!
Что делать мне сейчас?
А все грехи мои прости…»

Как гром средь бела дня
Вдруг голос: «Кустик отпусти,
Коль веруешь в меня!»

Казалось, Господа нашедший,
Промолвил: «Я не сумасшедший!»

Кто к вере, наконец, пришёл,
Своим умом и убежденьем,
Так дай-то Бог, чтоб он нашёл,
Тому и в сердце подтвержденье!
............
*Басня-притча УМ И СЕРДЦЕ под названием Подтверждение веры прозвучала в радиопередаче Radio Ortodoxa 10-2012 Храм Архангела Михаила г.Альтеа Испания Русская Православная Церковь Корсунская епархия читает диакон Владимир

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Спасение*



Погибели страх он познал в первый раз…
О чудо-спасении этот рассказ.

Погибли друзья и корабль затонул.
Спасти свою жизнь одному повезло.
До острова плыть сил хватало ему.
Пусть необитаем, всё меньшее зло!

С молитвою плыл о спасенье своём.
Обмякла, достигнув земли, его плоть.
В ладони взяв крест, что всегда был на нём,
Промолвил: «Меня не покинул Господь!»

И худо ли бедно, немалым трудом,
Спасённым построена хижина-дом.

Молился, чтоб кто-то завидел его
С плывущего пО морю вдруг корабля.
И боле от жизни не ждал ничего.
В унынье впадал, мол, молюсь я зазря!

Но жизнь и без нас свой сюрприз преподаст.
Бродил, как-то, в поисках пищи своей,
Вернувшись, своим не поверил глазам –
Пылал его дом в беспощадном огне…

Упавши на землю, стал громко рыдать…
В отчаянье начал… на Бога роптать…

Очнувшись, увидел людей пред собой.
Поведали люди, что – мы с корабля,
Случайно завидев сигнальный огонь,
Приплыли, чтоб взять на корабль тебя!

Спасения свет, что светил ясным днём,
Помог и отчаянья страх побороть.
В ладони взяв крест, что всегда был на нём,
Промолвил: «Меня не покинул Господь!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Камень*



_«…И кто-то камень положил в его протянутую руку.»_
Ю.Лермонтов "Нищий"

История знакома…
«Шутник» жил не тужил,
Раз нищему слепому
Он камень положил.

И услыхал такое:
«Коль сердце мне отдал,
Утратив дорогое,
Бедней меня ты стал!

Быть Щедрости отрадно
Лишь с «барского плеча»…
Возьми ж скорей обратно,
Что отдал сгоряча!

Пока закрыта Дверца
И ты не у Крыльца —
Знай: каменное сердце —
Созданье не Творца!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Нищий*



«Человек, который не знает куда идёт,
лишён попутного ветра!»Сенека

По улице ночной
Шёл нищий, не домой.
Куда? Не знал он сам,
Доверясь лишь глазам…

Его остановил
Со свитой грозный мэр.
С насмешкой мэр спросил:
«Куда идёте, сэр?»

Ответил нищий запинаясь:
«Я бы сказал, но я не знаю!»

Распорядился мэр,
Чтоб в яме посидел
И вспомнил до утра —
Куда тот шёл вчера!

А утром мэр спросил:
«Ну, так куда ты шёл,
Коль ноги волочил,
Когда меня нашёл?»

Нищий просто вздохнул и сказал:
«В яму шёл, но об этом не знал!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Слепой*






_В нача́ле бы́ло Сло́во_
первая строка книги Нового Завета
Евангелие от Иоанна

_Вконец признавши слабость слога,
Объединились слоги в Слово,
Способное свести в могилу…
Своим Крылом коснуться Бога!_

Однажды раннею весной
Сидел на паперти слепой.
Над обнажённой головой
Плакат был с надписью такой:

«СЛЕПОМУ С ДЕТСТВА – ПОМОГИТЕ!»

Но сам слепой того не видел,
Что в шапке у него монета.
(С утра была лишь милость эта…)

Прохожий, бросив горсть монет,
Переписал его плакат.
Услышав звон, слепой был рад,
Как мог, благодарил в ответ!

Был к вечеру усилен звон.
Слепой не ожидал никак.
И вдруг -- знакомый рядом шаг,
Что поутру запомнил он.

«Спасибо, добрый человек!
С утра слепому ты помог.
Мне не забыть тебя вовек.
Да вознаградит Вас Бог!

Полна вся шапка, как во сне!
В монетах Ваших, знать, секрет,
Их от души отдали мне...
Иного объясненья нет!»

Нежданно вдруг ответ такой
Услышал радостный слепой:

«Секрета не было в монетах!
Но понял я, что правда это,
Коль говорят о силе СЛОВА.
Пусть будет для тебя не ново --

Плакат был переписан твой
Моею лёгкою рукой,
Чтоб всяк прочёл, лишь подойдёт поближе:

«СЕЙЧАС ВЕСНА, НО Я ЕЁ НЕ ВИЖУ!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Король и шут*


_
Угостит ребёнка
Вкусным злая тётка...
Станет ли от ложки мёда
Слаще бочка дёгтя?!_

«Ты рассмешил меня, друг мой!
Отныне — завтракай со мной!»
На шутку карлику-шуту
Король вдруг бросил фразу ту…

Ответил шут, прищурив глаз:
«Я завтракаю — через раз,
Необходимо для шута
Не забывать и вкус кнута!»

Повеселел монарх и тут:
«Где ж середина, старый плут?» —
«Вот потому я и грущу,
Что каждый день её ищу!»

Про злато-середину шут
Не врёт — где пряник, там и кнут:
Что сладким будешь — вмиг проглотят,
Что горьким — будешь выплюнут!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Принц и нищий*



«Ох, нравишься ты мне, убогий!
Я чувствую в тебе души загадку,
Которой нет в моих придворных,
А между тем, как ты, на деньги падких!
Но сколько хочешь ты для блага —
Счастливым быть? Я много дать могу ведь». —

«Для счастья денег мне не надо.
Они нужны, чтобы о них не думать!»
.

----------


## PAN

*zakko2009*, Владимир Шамилович, с прибытием... :br:

----------


## zakko2009

*Смех шута*



На королевской кухне, как-то,
Смеялся старый шут до слёз.
От мясника и до кухарки —
Витал интригою вопрос:

«Кто же объектом смеха стал,
Всеми любимого, шута,
Что так, не закрывая рта,
Неугомонно хохотал?»

Вот, наконец, шута вниманья
Обслуга кухни дождалась.
Едва умолкло гоготанье,
Уж веселиться собралась.

И старый шут, хоть извинялся,
Поведал всем, держась за стол —
Смешным, забавным оказался…
Король, взошедший на престол!

----------


## zakko2009

> Владимир Шамилович, с прибытием..


Хорошего вам настроения!!!

----------


## zakko2009

*Шут на все времена*



Собрал придворных в зале
Король, дабы сказать –
В казну налоги стали
Всё меньше поступать!

И речь лишь прозвучала,
Придворный коллектив
Застыл в своём молчанье,
Вниз очи опустив.

Тут шут-затычка в бочке,
Со льдом в руке предстал.
Заволновались очень.
Чтоб значил сей кристалл?

Шут королю был другом.
Пусть клоунский наряд.
Был пущен лёд по кругу,
Под королевский взгляд.

Лишь капля от ледышки
Дошла до короля,
Придворным было слышно –
«Ты убедил меня!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Монах*



-- Когда-то ты ушёл, монах,
В обитель, от всего мирского...
Презришь ли и отвергнешь страх,
Едва предстанешь перед Богом?

-- Держать пред Господом ответ --
Не искренне сказать не смею –
Тут без обмана -- страха нет…
Скрывать не стану, я… робею!

----------


## zakko2009

*Божья воля*



«О, Господи! Хочу, чтоб ты помог
(Хотя по жизни я неприхотлив,
Но, коли всё же надо мною Бог)
Благополучно переплыть пролив!» —

Промолвил человек и сел в челнок.
Но не проплыв и четверти пути,
Как от внезапной бури занемог,
(Где шторм — не спрятаться и не уйти!)

«О, Господи! Хочу я вновь просить!
Прости за то, что молвлю невпопад.
Мне одному челнок не вывести…
Ты помоги вернуться мне назад!»

Лишь развернул в обратный путь челнок,
Стеною волны преградили путь.
Так с вёслами он справиться не смог
И две руки его -- легли на грудь…

«О, Господи! Последний раз прошу!
Твоё распятье на груди ношу.
Не поступил по воле ты моей,
Так поступай по воле же своей!»

Едва промолвил — небо стало светлым,
Утихла буря, дунул свежий ветер…

Кто свою волю подчиняет Божьей,
Тому Отец  Небесный да поможет!

----------


## zakko2009

*Крест*




Москва Тропарёво
День города 2016 год
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов



Вдруг показалось человеку,
Ему на свете тяжко жить.
Решил последовать совету,
Что крест свой можно заменить.

Так перед Господом, в унынье,
Он на колени робко встал.
Просил, чтоб бремя заменил Он,
Лишив, столь тяжкого, креста.

Бог предложил ему на выбор
Любой избрать по-жизни крест...
В хранилище, как в море рыбы,
Крестов, аж негде и присесть.

Глаза невольно разбегались.
Пускай не сразу, но нашёл,
Крест самый маленький, на радость,
Что, наконец, вопрос решён!

Когда ж спросил он разрешенья,
Забрать заветный крест с собой,
В ответе было умиленье --
«Ты с ним пришёл, он снова твой!»

Тот выбор был предельно ясен…
И чуда Бог не совершил.
Настолько человек несчастен,
Насколько сам себе внушил!

----------


## zakko2009

*Свет и Тьма*



Однажды к Господу явилась Тьма
И, жалуясь, сказала:
«Наверно, Свет сошёл с ума,
Стремясь, чтоб тьмы не стало!

Всё время притесняет тьму
И тем, мне жить мешает!
О, Господи, скажи ему
И... накажи, пусть знает!»

Когда ж от Господа упрёк
В свой адрес Свет услышал,
То, с удивлением, изрёк:
«Нет мне указа выше!

В твоих руках вся жизнь моя,
Воздай, что вдруг -- обидел!
Но Тьму не мог обидеть я,
Коли её… не видел!»

----------


## zakko2009

*
Любимый сын*



Аж семерых взрастила мать.
Семь сыновей — и ум, и стать.
И мать — все на руках носили…
Раз, многодетную, спросили:

«Нет в том сомненья, что твоя
Любовь безмерна к сыновьям!
Ответь лишь на вопрос один.
Есть у тебя — любимый сын?»

Ответила с улыбкой мать:
«Тут никому нельзя солгать,
Брать нА душу не станут грех!
Любовь моя — одна для всех!»

Лукавят матери порой.
(А может, сказ наивен мой?!)
Уж, коли есть, то не иначе,
Любимый сын, кто… неудачник!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сердце матери*





_Мугам*_

Я песню давнюю спою…
О сердце матери — мой глас…
Как отрок мать предал свою,
Пойдёт печальный в ней рассказ…

Пленён был юноша Красой,
Но безответная любовь
Лишь наградить смогла тоской,
Страдать, заставив вновь и вновь…

Жизнь взять свою — её просил,
Ответ был краток: «Что мне в ней?!
Вот, если б матери своей,
Ты сердце смог мне принести —
Быть может — стала бы твоей!..»

За тучи спряталась луна,
Но не пугает мрак ночной,
Покуда свет — Краса одна
И блеск кинжала роковой…

Вот сердце матери в крови
В руках дрожащих держит он…
Уж мчится с ним к своей любви,
Так не поняв—Где явь?!Где сон?!.

Споткнулся вдруг, не чуя ног
И словно из небытия —

«Ты не ушибся ли, сынок?
Уж лучше бы споткнулась — я!»


………….
*Мугам – восточное песнопение (азерб.)


от автора
Иллюстрации найдены на просторах Интернета

----------


## zakko2009

*
Клад*



Охотник был безмерно рад,
Найдя в лесу нежданно клад,
Который был большим мешком,
Набитым золотым песком…

Вот и мечты уносят скоро,
С благоговением к судьбе,
Где океан, леса и горы
Подвластны одному тебе!

Мечтаний сон прервал вдруг шорох —
То ль ветер?! То ль разбойник-вор?!
И впопыхах песок и порох
Забит уже в ружейный ствол!

Так выстрел в никуда, зараз
Лишил навек ружья и… глаз!

Узрев в нежданном кладе рай
(На мой совет, брат, не серчай),
Отбрось в сторонку горсть находки,
Чтоб не ослепнуть… невзначай!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*
Похмелье*



На службу в войско падишаха,
Пропив динар последний свой,
Подался пьяница без страха —
Лишь бы хватало на пропой.

Казённый меч ему был выдан.
Добротной стали был тот меч
(Блеск солнечных лучей был виден)…
Его б лелеять и беречь…

Куда понять то забулдыге —
Об этом думать и не стал.
Меч на базар принёс он мигом,
И там задорого продал.

Из дерева же, как возможно,
Подобие меча сточил.
Засунув быстро палку в ножны,
Он зельем горло промочил.

Едва пришёл с утра довольным,
(Над бедолагой тут одним
Вершился суд), услышал: «Воин!
Убей его мечом своим!»

Сам от себя не ожидая,
Подал вдруг горе-воин глас:
«Виновен он иль нет — не знаю…
Так пусть Аллах рассудит нас!

Сей приговор не подтвердится,
Коль превратится в древо меч,
А, если чудо не свершится —
Пусть голова слетает с плеч!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Слон и пятеро слепых*






С верёвкой пятеро слепых,
С одной — на всех,на пятерых,
Шагали что-то бормоча,
Касаясь ближнего плеча…

Шагающих окликнул зрячий:
«Слон вас раздавит, не иначе!
Пред вами встал он на пути…
Гиганта—стоит обойти!»

Один слепой нащупал хобот,
Что у него вдруг вызвал хохот.
—Нас раздавить, КАНАТУ, сложно,
Что назван был «Гигантом» ложно!..

Нащупав хвост рукою ловкой,
Другой назвал слона — ВЕРЁВКОЙ…
Живот потрогав, третий — «Верно!
«Слон» — ПРЕОГРОМНАЯ ЦИСТЕРНА!»

Сказал четвёртый, гладя ноги,
Что «Слон»— КОЛОННЫ НА ДОРОГЕ!
А уши названы — «ДОБРОМ»
Коль оказался «Слон»— КОВРОМ !

Порою в том беда учёного —
Цвет чёрный, отличив от белого,
А белый, отличив от чёрного —
Не видит в Чёрно-белом — ЦЕЛОГО!

----------


## zakko2009

*Эхо Руми*



Шесть слепых слонов.
Слепы, ну и что ж?
Рассуждать смогли –
На кого похож
Человек в миру.
Чтоб не тратить слов,
Первый был готов
Уж начать игру.

Стоило потрогать
Толстою ногой,
Данного субъекта,
Вскрикнувшего «Ой!»,
Сразу стало ясно
Первому слону –
Маленькое, плоское –
Человек в миру!

Каждый из пяти слонов,
В этом убедился.
Лишь потрогав... плоское,
С этим согласился!

----------

Курица (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Прилежный ученик*




_«Слово — не воробей!»_
Пословица

Кузнец в авторитете был…
Деревня вся нуждалась в нём.
Трудился ночью он и днём…
Во всём и безотказным слыл.

Раз кузнецу на ум пришло:
Помощником обзавестись…
Всё тяжелее ремесло…
Пора и смене подрасти!

Так, он привёл к себе юнца…
И первый преподал урок,
Чтоб слушался, тот, кузнеца,
Не поступал бы — поперёк!..

В самОй же кузнице, юнец,
Услышал, что сказал кузнец:

«Металла полоса в огне —
На наковальне: лишь едва,
Моя кивнёт тут голова —
Ударишь молотком по ней!»

Прилежным — ученик был, знать,
Коль рано-раненько, чуть свет,
В деревне, кузнецу под стать,
Уж новый был… Авторитет!



"Прилежный ученик" (глина)2е место автор Владимир Шебзухов
Международная выставка Современного Искусства
russianartweek№4(номинация «Юмор»)Москва московский  дом Художника
осень 2008

----------


## zakko2009

*Кудрявый пастух*

Творческая встреча «Новый год с писателями»
Москва библиотека им.Данте Алигьери 17-12-16г
 читает автор






«…Кудрявым краше быть, чем лысым!»
Басня «Две женщины»


Давным-давно на свете жил пастух.
Хоть добрым малым слыл в горах тогда,
Но с детства у него была беда —
На лысой голове не рос и пух…

Вот как-то пас пастух овец своих
И путника вдруг повстречал в горах.
Обычна встреча, что — ни ох, ни ах,
Но разговор нашёлся для двоих.

Поведал страннику пастух беду,
Что с малых лет преследует его…
Для счастья, мол, не нужно ничего,
Лишь кудри б развевались на ветру.

«Что ты ответишь мне, пастух, на то?
Чем покрываешь крышу каждый год?» —
«Ну, скажем, чёрною смолою… вот,
Что из кипящего котла. А что?» —

«Коли накормишь путника в пути,
Я подскажу, как волосу расти!»

Достал вина и сыра наш добряк.
И под конец насытившийся гость
Сказал: «Мне слышать, как-то довелось,
Чтоб волосы росли — такой пустяк:

На ткань простую выльешь ту смолу,
Посыплешь солью, смажешь и медком,
Повяжешь голову, чрез год потом
Воздашь ты нашей встрече похвалу!»

С тех пор воды немало утекло…
Пастух и странник встретились опять.
«О, радости своей мне не унять!
Моё, я вижу, средство помогло!»

Кудрявым, в самом деле, был пастух.
Он гостю стол накрыл, вина достал,
Чей в винном погребе свой час настал.
И так сказал, лишь перевёл свой дух:

«Тебе готов я многое отдать!
Я стал кудряв, но как повязку снять?»


Источник: https://pritchi.ru/id_4733

----------


## zakko2009

*Находчивый осёл*



 


Провалился в колодец однажды
У хозяина старый осёл.
Но хозяин так, видимо, счёл —
Посчитать этот случай неважным!

Ведь на днях собирался купить
Он на рынке осла молодого,
А колодец свой старый зарыть,
Чтобы вырыть с соседями новый!

Так совпало — и старый осёл,
И колодец почти уже высох…
«Коль зарыть, то всё разом!» — пришёл
Вывод быстрый в хозяйственных мыслях…

Вмиг соседей на помощь позвал,
Загремели лопаты о землю.
А осёл поначалу кричал,
Но потом замолчал к удивленью.

Заглянули в колодец друзья,
Удивляясь, что криков не слышат —
Утрамбована там вся земля
И осёл поднимается выше.

Он с себя молча стряхивал грязь
И трамбуя копытами ловко,
Сделал так, что земля поднялась.
(Для спасения чем не «верёвка»?)

Вот предстал перед всеми герой.
Он — осёл, а задумались люди:
Если грязью засыпаны будут —
Не пример ли им станет такой?

Выбор случая: или кричать,
Безнадежно, как дикие звери,
Иль, смирившись с судьбою, молчать…
Но притом, что-то делать и… верить!

----------


## zakko2009

*Свинья и корова*



Корове с добрыми глазами
Пожаловалась вдруг свинья:

«Не понимаю и не знаю —
Ну отчего ж несчастна я?
Не бессердечны эти люди,
Уж, коль тебя они так любят…
Но, почему-то, не меня?!
Мы, свиньи, много оставляем
Колбас, щетин, окорока.
И даже ножки наши варят.
Тебя же любят все века.
Неужто ж из-за молока?
Прости за то, что накипело,
Пусть до меня тебе нет дела!»

Корова доброю была,
Но тем утешить лишь смогла:

«Подружка, милая свинья,
В твоих словах нет укоризны.
Быть может в том судьба моя,
Что отдаю — ещё… при жизни!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Басня-притча о первом встречном*





Распелся как-то соловей —
Любимец всех в лесу зверей, —
Едва присев на ветку,
Так, не заметив рядом с ней
Нежданную соседку.

Ворона рядышком сидела.
Нет, нет! Она-то и не пела,
Но вдруг сказала соловью:
«Прости, милок, что перебью,
Наверное, не знал ты, видно,
Что петь перед вороной стыдно!
В пещеру залети и пой…
Нет краше голоса, чем мой!»

Хоть соловей и удивлён,
Был от рожденья скромен он.
И предложил решенье спора
Перенести с вороной в город.
Пусть первый встречный скажет им,
Чей голос был неповторим!

Дополнила ворона тут же:
«Я думаю, не будет хуже,
Лишь интересней станет спор —
Пусть неудачнику в тот час
Уж победитель клюнет в глаз!»
На том был кончен разговор.

Ни мышь, ни кошка, ни змея,
А первой встретилась свинья.
Валялась жирная в грязи.
Был уговор — пришлось спросить.

Спел соловей, потом ворона.
Вот тут, и всё решенье спора
(Кабы в лесу — был поднят смех):
«Вороны голос краше всех!»

И вновь на древе с грустной песней
Сидит (без глаза) соловей.
И так же, на соседней ветви,
Ворона с новой речью сей:
«Как ни старайся петь, известно,
Ведь был решён тот спор зараз,
Вороний голос всех чудесней!
Иль грусть, что не вернёшь свой глаз?»

«Нет, не по глазику тоскую,
О первом встречном вспомнил я.
Хоть критику приму любую,
Свинья, она и есть — свинья!»



Лишь в сказке остаётся вечным
Тот брак принцессы с первым встречным!

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказка-притча о драконе и рыцаре*





Детский конкурс «Мои любимые стихи»










По пустыне шёл рыцарь отважный.
Шёл под солнцем три дня без еды.
Но герой, что измучен был жаждой,
Лишь мечтал о глоточке воды…

Может, путь был к воде боле длинным,
Но, поняв вдруг, что это не сон,
Видит воин такую картину –
Спит у озера, сладко... дракон.

Был дракон не простой, а трёхглавый.
Вынув мигом из ножен свой меч,
Что не раз приносил -- только славу,
Уж готов рыцарь головы сечь!

Полетела глава у дракона…
В ярой схватке – ещё голова...
Вдруг от третьей главы, громким звоном,
Прозвучали такие слова –

«А, чего же хотел ты здесь, рыцарь?»
И дракона, ответ удивил –
«Мне из озера нужно напиться!
Я три дня и три ночи не пил!»

Звонче прежнего голос драконий,
С возмущением и горячо,
Прогремел – «Непутёвый ты воин!
Ну, так пил бы, а я тут причём?»
Классные часы на разные темы • любой, 6-11 класс • классный час , презентация
Представляю для проведения классного часа притчу "Рыцарь и Дракон". Притча оформлена в виде презентации на основе материала Владимира Шебзухова. Презентация содержит 8 слайдов. Можно применять на классных часах, при проведении родительских собраний и внеклассных мероприятий.

http://easyen.ru/load/klassnye_chasy.../112-1-0-32894

Автор © Поспелова Галина Васильевна

----------


## zakko2009

*Нелёгкий выбор*





Иметь маловато, казаться вдруг стало,
Сокровищ своих, излучающих свет.
Копилось богатство, ни много, ни мало,
Полжизни дракона, аж тысячу лет.

Но все эти годы, века за веками,
Кружил над драконом мечтания дух.
Мечтатель ночами, застывши, как камень,
Глядел на горящую в небе звезду.

Спросил он у старца: «Ну как же в пещеру
Далёкую эту звезду затащить?
Так ярче сокровищ, я знаю и верю,
Сумеет жилище моё осветить!»

«К ней тысячу лет всё лететь тебе надо! –
Ответил с улыбкою старец ему –
А, коль долетишь, и воздастся награда --
Навеки забудешь пещерную тьму!»

Дракон произнёс: «Хоть живу я и много,
Две тысячи лет, столь – любому прожить!
Но тысяча -- долгая, больно, дорога…
Остаться ж -- знать, десять веков мне тужить!»

«Где лучше встречать свою смерть на закате;
В огромном богатстве -- подумаешь ты --
Иль в звёздных лучах распростертых объятий,
Что явь осветит долгожданной мечты?»

От старца и выпал тот выбор дракону.
Спасибо сказать мудрецу лишь успел,
Воспрянул дракон от сердечного звона,
Раскрыв свои крылья, к звезде полетел…

----------


## zakko2009

*Бумеранг*





_«Делай добро и бросай его в воду!»_
поговорка

«Позволь тебя мне угостить?
Я помню; год назад,
Ночлега, как-то, попросил
И ты не отказал!»

«Добро иль зло кому вершить,
Ведь каждый в этом волен!
Мою беду прошу простить —
Я твой ночлег… не помню!»

«Да нет здесь никакой беды!
Прими же угощенье.
Мне не забыть той доброты,
Ты ж не проси прощенья!»

Прощались долго, до утра,
Но не встречались более…

Эх, много на земле добра!..
Жаль, зло… организованней!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*С верой в сердце*


Молитва о дожде

Идти, аж, десять километров,
Под солнцем и под знойным ветром,
Почтенный старец всей деревни —
Двух юношей благословил на путь.

Чтобы сумели, как-нибудь,
Но, всё-таки, дойти до храма…
Им, в храме, помолиться надо —
«О, Господи!Нам дождь подай!
Наш погибает урожай!»

…Вернулись юноши в деревню.
Но путь проделан был зазря.
«Молились вы без веры, верно,
Коль не дождались мы дождя!»

Но говорили правду старцу:
«Мы сделали, как ты просил.
Хоть было нелегко добраться.
Молились из последних сил!»

«Молитву, будет всем известно,
Читать — лишь с верой должен ты!
Коли молились с верой в сердце,
То взяли бы с собой… зонты!»
источник
Семья и Вера

http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*Морковь, яйцо и кофе*



Из кипятка — морковь, яйцо и кофе…
Морковь мягка, скушна, ей впору охать…
Яйцо — крепыш и хрупкость позабыта…
А кофе, кофе, в чашке что налито —
Вдруг аромат, что не был в кипятке,
Нет твёрдости той, что держал в руке…
Безликость жидкости изменена
И жизнь сама вновь красками полна…

Судьба ударит — кто-то, сразу сник.
А мягкотелость — сталью станет вмиг…
Но обстоятельство, порой, и тех меняет,
Кто из дурного пользу извлекает,
Стремясь, тем самым, мир вокруг улучшить…

О, друг-читатель! Притчи глас — послушай…

А, если скажешь — врёшь, «писака», врёшь —
Попробуй кофе, сразу всё поймёшь!

----------


## zakko2009

*Алмаз*






Пришёл однажды к мастеру купец,
Принёс алмаз — большой и… настоящий.
Просил его, чтоб сделал, наконец,
Два бриллианта из него блестящих.
Всё дело в том, был треснутым алмаз
И расколоть его не так уж просто.
Ударить нужно по нему — лишь раз.
Но недостаточно, чтоб глаз был острый!

Коль дрогнет у кого рука —
Испорчен камень и цена упала.
Удача вдруг, наверняка —
Цена камней, глядишь, дороже стала!

Подумав, мастер говорит купцу:
«Ещё немножко наберись терпенья.
Пожалуй, я алмаз твой отнесу,
Разбить его, младому подмастерью!»

Такого уж купец не ожидал.
Но ждать пришлось недолго новостей,
Блеск двух не обработанных камней
Пред взором, удивлённого, предстал.

«И, как же, мастер, ты не побоялся
Такой алмаз отдать ученику,
Коль сам за дело браться не решался?
Я до сих пор поверить не могу!»

И старый, опытный с годами, мастер,
Ответил удивлённому купцу:
«Что, разбивать на равные две части,
Без разницы младому молодцу.

Цены огромной он не знал алмазу.
Я ж знал ее, и дрожь была слегка.
Младой, богатство не держал ни разу…
А, по сему — не дрогнула рука!»

И подмастерью, видно, повезло.
Держал алмаз и… «крышу» не снесло!

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрец и мулла*





Раз к мудрецу пришёл мулла.
О мудреце молва слыла,
Вопроса, мол, такого нет,
Чтоб не был на него ответ!

«Я убедиться в том, пришёл,
Что слух сей, правды не лишён —
Нет разницы вопрос каков,
Уж у тебя ответ готов!»

«Не выдуман тот слух людьми.
А ты — условие прими:
На мой вопрос, коль не ответишь,
Мне — пять таньга! Но и пойми,
Едва вопрос твой молвит рот,
Я ж не отвечу — дам пятьсот!

Сосредоточь своё вниманье,
Ответы быть должны верны.
Какое будет расстоянье
Планеты нашей до луны?»

Хоть знал мулла свой счёт деньгам,
Расстался он с пятью таньга.
Чтоб нищим не уйти домой,
Решил задать вопрос и свой:

«На двух ногах идёт он в гору,
А, вот спускается — на трёх?»
Тут мудрецу подумать впору,
Коль произнёс нежданно: «Ох!»

Хоть не щедра была рука,
Ан, выложил пятьсот таньга.

Сумев столь денег раздобыть,
Мулла собрался уходить.
Но услыхал вопрос вослед:
«Так сам скажи, каков ответ?»

Условие вдруг вспоминая,
(Ведь не отнимешь — «счёт деньгам»):
«Ответа, хоть убей, не знаю!
Возьми ж скорее пять таньга!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Судьба*



На свете жили три сестры.
Хоть кровь одна текла,
Но старшая — чрезмерно зла,
А средняя, увы,
Не разумела… зла-добра…
Ленива и глупа была…
Родная младшая сестра —
Добрейшая душа —
Трудолюбивою слыла,
Умна и хороша…

К ним в дом Судьба пришла в свой час,
С порога заявив:
«Нашла я женихов для вас,
Вот первый, он красив,
Пусть старшая его возьмёт.
И щедр, и добр жених!
Для средней, выбран в самый раз,
Здесь, всяк меня поймёт,
Ведь выбор мой — не в бровь, а в глаз —
Умён и… не ленив.

Последний — привела с собой,
Коль час его настал,
«Восстать из пепла», (Боже мой),
Кто под забором спал.»

«Никак, женой бродяги быть?
И каковы грехи,
Ценой такой за них платить?
Неужто нет… других?»

«Другие есть! (Судьба не врёт,
Досаду понимая,
Коль, Золушку, и принц найдёт),
Но этот — твой!.. Ведь, пропадёт
Он без тебя, я… знаю!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Любовь, Здоровье и Богатство*






Автор плейкаста
Лариса Березко


Нецке "Сиванму"Сиванму-счастье в любви, здоровье и благополучие.




Не знаю, правда ль так случилось —
В пургу такое приключилось:
Три путника просили кров —
Богатство, Здравие, Любовь.

Сказал, вдруг поняв, что — не сон,
Хозяин им — «Одно лишь место»,
Но вот кого пустить погреться,
У домочадцев спросит он.

Больна и немощна старушка
Прошамкала ему на ушко,
Чтоб Здравие скорей впустил —
Ей без него весь свет не мил!

А дочь млада (горяча кровь):
«Скорей впустите мне Любовь!»
Но тут напомнил всем хозяин:
«Ведь о Богатстве мы мечтаем!..»

Не стали долго ждать и слушать
Замёрзшие от стужи души…
Пока за дверью разбирались,
К другому крову и подались.

Недолго им плутать пришлось
И место быстренько нашлось.
Для всех троих оно, то место,
Где им уютно и не тесно…

И потесниться не придётся.
Для путников таких найдётся
Приют желанный, каждый знает —
Одно другому не мешает!

Быть месту, что ни говори,
Богатству, Здравию, Любви!



Урок, посвящённый Всемирному Дню Здоровья.
Подготовила учитель биологии высшей категории школы-лицей №8 с классами для одарённых детей города Павлодара Синицына Ирина Юрьевна. Начинается с притчи В.Шебзухова "Любовь, Здоровье и Богатство"

http://infourok.ru/prezentaciya-k-ur...ve-646094.html

----------


## zakko2009

*Как аукнется*





С мешком огромным за плечами
Зашёл в гостиницу мужик.
Хозяин и к тому привык,
Что просятся, порой, ночами.

Гость попросился лишь на ночь
И расплатиться обещался
К утру, не гнали б только прочь,
Так, с позволения, остался.

Но сам хозяин плут был гадкий.
Указ жене уж строгий дан,
Чтоб гостю бросила в стакан
С утра таблеточку украдкой.

Впадёт мужик так в забытьё —
Глядишь, мешок свой взять забудет…
И в доме их добро прибудет.
Не врёт хозяйское чутьё!

Всё утро гладко шло, пока
Вдруг не ушёл их постоялец.
С хозяйки спал её румянец,
Коль в доме не нашла мешка!

И как не смог мешок забыть?!
Но, что-то он забыть, ведь, должен?..

Предположить одно лишь можем —
Так за постой свой… заплатить!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Чудо*



«Останови, прохожий,
Свой на мгновенье взгляд
На чуде (видит-Боже),
Что сотворил закат;

Разбросаны по небу
Все радуги цвета!
Так сладостную негу
Дарует Красота…»

Ответил так прохожий:
«Не болен ли ты, брат?
Вчера точь-в-точь такой же
Был солнечный закат!

Чему ты удивился,
Имея опыт лет?!
Ты не вчера родился —
Чудес на свете нет!»

Не огорчил уж больно
Смысл речи той простой,
Счастливый и довольный
Блаженный шёл домой…

В пургу узришь вдруг танец вьюги,
Знай — ждёт тебя и снежный пир!
А чудо в том, что в этом чуде
Ты сам открыл свой Новый Мир!

----------


## zakko2009

*Нежданная награда*





Решил, как-то, царский министр,
(Сановник по тем временам)
По службе ли, из любопытства,
Взглянуть, кого прячет тюрьма.

Пред ним пятьдесят заключенных.
Один был вопрос, но для всех .
Ответ, дабы, как пред иконой --
В неволе сидят -- за кой грех?

И как тут министру не верить,
(Да совесть не грызла б потом)
Ответили враз сорок девять,
Мол, все мы  сидим ни за что!

Чего не бывает на свете.
Невинных, столь много в строю…
Ему лишь последний ответил:
«Сижу я за кражу свою!»

Решил, (коль, средь правых -- был ложен),
Свободу последнему дать.
Дурное влияние может
На честных людей оказать!
....
Православный сайт Семья и Вера

http://semyaivera.ru/2014/09/26/nezh...mir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о неизвестности*




Знай, в ожиданье краха,
Что, нет страшнее — Страха!
И истинно вздохнёшь легко,
И истина — не плаха!

За преступленье страшное,
(Молва неслась о нём),
Предвидел казнь ужасную,
Повинный, что под стражею
Предстал пред королём.

Но приговором, странным вдруг,
Был удивлён злодей.
Всё, что услышал от судей,
Умножило испуг.

Король, всего лишь, предложил
На выбор самому:
Главу ль на плаху положить,
Войти ли в дверь ему.

В огромную стальную дверь,
Что чёрною была.
«Быть может там — голодный зверь?!» —
Такая мысль всплыла.

Бедняга дале думать стал
И ужас охватил.
Собрав свои остатки сил,
На плаху побежал.

Король воскликнул сгоряча:
«Желание забыл!
Ты — смертник! Чтоб желал сейчас?
Ведь, милосердны мы!»

— «О, мой король! Я выбор свой,
Уж сделал, мне поверь…
Ответь и сжалься надо мной,
Что же скрывает дверь?»

— «Сказать сейчас, как раз «с руки»,
Тебе, всему народу:
Глаза у страха — велики,
За дверью той — Свобода!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча об учёном*



Порою в том беда учёного —
Цвет чёрный, отличив от белого,
А белый, отличив от чёрного —
Не видит в Чёрно-белом — ЦЕЛОГО!
Басня «Слон и пятеро слепых»

Учёный был известен многим.
Науки Цвет он представлял.
Был фанатичен, час же, строго,
Любимой кошке уделял.

Чтоб независима была,
В двери отверстие проделал,
Дабы на двор ходила смело,
Обратно в дом войти могла.

Так принесла она на радость
Хозяину котят своих.
Аж семерых! Одно осталось —
Дарить тому, кто любит их.

Последний — больно полюбился.
Котёнок с беленьким пятном…
Не стала кошечка сердиться,
Коль остаётся при родном.

Учёный сразу догадался:
Нужна в двери ещё дыра
Поменее лишь… Постарался
И вырезал дыру с утра.

Вот как-то мимо знатно-дома
С работы шёл мясник домой.
(Давно учёному знаком он).
Мясник задал вопрос такой:

«Пошто так двери искалечил?
Есть у меня дружок-столяр.
Ремонт тебе он обеспечит.
Ты ж, чай, учёный, не школяр!»

Ответил, вечный раб науки,
Едва прикрыл «оратор» рот,
Что всё случилось не от скуки,
И дыры эти, и приплод.

Задумался мясник: «Однако,
Зачем быть маленькой ещё?!»
— Две дырки — это многовато.
Достаточно одной — большой!

Учёный думал долго очень,
От речи сей сумев присесть.
«Сказал мясник… Но, между прочим,
В его сказанье что-то есть!»

Хоть не летал учёный в «облаках»,
Простых вещей не мог понять никак!

Коль одному отдался делу
И взгляд — один, на дело, ясен,
Не забывай, что Мир наш, в целом,
По-прежнему, вокруг, прекрасен!

----------


## zakko2009

*Ворчание*






Увидев вдруг фруктовый сад,
Спустившись с гор, философ,
Был новой теме очень рад —
Ведь столько вмиг вопросов!

Задав вопрос, искал ответ
И тут же находил…
Здесь недоразумений нет,
Бог мудро поступил!

Растут, цветут, дают плоды
«Жильцы» природы сада.
А, коль свой труд приложишь ты,
Ждёт и тебя награда!

Но наш философ был не прост.
К бровям поднялись веки —
У дыни больно тонок хвост,
На древе же — орехи!

«Пожалуй, Бог промашку дал,
Ведь на огромном древе,
Орешки Он «нарисовал»,
А стеблю дыню вверил!»

Пока философ рассуждал,
Ворча (себе во грех),
На голову его упал
Вдруг с дерева… орех.

«О, Господи, услышь мой глас —
ТВОЁ мне славить Имя!
Что было бы со мной сейчас,
Росла б на древе… дыня!?»

----------


## zakko2009

*Бог и учёный*



Едва предстал перед Владыкой
(В свой срок, попав на Небеса),
Учёный муж, с порога, лихо,
Вдруг заявил, раскрыв уста:

«Спасибо, Господи, за всё!
Но более Ты нам не нужен!
Наука Знания несёт,
Сама творит, прости, не хуже!»

«Не скрою, радует Прогресс,
Науке — Должное отдать!
А… Человека воссоздать,
Поведай мне — каков процесс?»

Уверено учёным мужем —
«Берётся глина, знаю я…»,
Но перебит, с улыбкой, тут же —
«Позволь, но… глина-то — Моя!»



Пожалуй, не помехой знать —
Пред кем… уста не раскрывать!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сон*



Свой сон поведала подругам,
И знала, что за этот сон,
Журить и осуждать не будут.
В том нет вины, что снился он…

Чего не приключалось с нами,
Когда, порою, сладко спим.
Вот и она, за облаками,
Зашла в Небесный магазин.

С сознанием, что не предстала
Её душа, покинув плоть,
По магазину лишь гуляла,
Вдруг, за прилавком -- Сам… Господь!

Приобрести -- что пожелает --
Ей предложил Сам «продавец».
Такое в жизни раз бывает,
Всё пожелала, наконец --

«Здоровья, Счастья и Любви,
Успеха, много, много денег!»
«Ну что ж – сказал Господь – возьми!
Довольна ль будешь, в самом деле?»

Поставил перед ней товар.
А был товар тот – коробок.
«Прими, что пожелала, в дар.
Всё для тебя достать я смог!»

Не стало вдруг иллюзий сладких.
Была в смятении она.
Но прозвучала речь одна:

«На Небесах здесь, у прилавка,
И, знать об этом, ты должна --
Я раздаю, лишь... семена!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Кто ты*

Путь долгий подошёл к концу... и, благо, завершён…
С тем обратился к мудрецу, кто к старцу долго шёл.



«Одну лишь истину узнать у мудреца,
Что мучает вопросом без конца —
Проделан путь, дабы найти ответ.
Хочу услышать я в твоём ответе —
Чего же отвратительнее нет,
На этом, нашем, не безгрешном, свете?»

Из уст само вдруг полилось невольно,
Уверенно и… далеко не робко,
Едва услышал на вопрос паломник,
Нежданное от старца, кратко: «Кто ты?»

«Дорон я… знаменитый счетовод!»
«Подумай, прежде, чем откроешь рот.
Дорон — «подарок» — говорит иврит!
Мне имя, ни о чём не говорит.
И до профессии твоей мне дела нет,
Скажи лишь, кто ты, будет и ответ!»

Задумался, однако, счетовод:
«Мне не понять, пожалуй, мудрецов.
Пошто разносит слух о них народ?!»
Воскликнул: «Человек, в конце концов!»

«На слух, биологический твой вид,
Всё также, ни о чём не говорит!»

«Хоть не был дан прямой ответ,
Но понял я секрет в ответе!
Что отвратительнее нет,
На этом, не безгрешном свете,
Когда не знаешь, кто ты есть?
Хвала тебе, мудрец, и Честь!

Но на прощание скажи,
Мои, пусть знают, дети,
Коль мудро эту жизнь прожил
И бескорыстно всем служил,
Кто ты, на этом свете?»

Молчать в ответ седым усам
И бороде, негоже,
А посему мудрец сказал:
«Я, милостью, раб Божий!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о честолюбии*



Философа, что думал, днём,
О честолюбии своём,
Вдруг кто-то вежливо спросил:
«Не пожалей труда и сил,
(Быть может, глуп вопрос мой с виду),
Как распознать свою обиду?»

— «Обида, как тебе сказать,
Когда мешают размышлять
О честолюбии своём,
В саду… гуляющему… днём!»

И вдруг… задумался философ —
«Обида, хоть пришла с вопросом,
Но о себе я только думал,
Чрезмерно кажущимся умным.
И честолюбие лелеял…
(Вопрос, однако, мысль навеял):

О том не думать — не беда…
Не будет и… обид тогда!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о долголетии*



Чтоб юбиляру было по плечу,
В день круглой даты — ровно шестьдесят,
Уверенно смочь заявить: «Хочу!» —
За это тост был поднят… невпопад…

Прервал тостующего тамада:
«Сказать смочь — не помехою года!
И в семьдесят сказать сумеет ведь,
Другое дело, сможет ли — суметь?»

Вдруг понял сам, что тоже — невпопад…
Своей же речи был отнюдь не рад,
Коль мудрости не выдал никакой…
И мысль никак не сменится другой.

Но из гостей старейший аксакал,
Подняв за именинника бокал,
Промолвил, гладя бороду, усы:
«Не вешайте, друзья мои, носы!

Давайте ж выпьем, чтобы юбиляр
Достиг тех лет, коих ещё не видно,
По-прежнему «Хочу!» сказал,
А, что… не сможет, то не будет… стыдно!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о старом генерале*



Что загрустил ты, генерал?
Война — приносит беды…

И тот, задумавшись, сказал:

Я не люблю… победы!

----------


## zakko2009

*По судьбе и не судьба*



Всю жизнь диспетчер, по судьбе,
Всё отправлял из «А» в пункт «Б»,
Потом из «Б» в пункт «А» опять,
Чтоб заново их отправлять…

Всё поезда, да поезда…

Так — по судьбе!
Но вот беда:
Вдруг заболел он как-то раз…
О молодом пойдёт рассказ:

Едва диспетчером, как стал,
Двум поездам сигнал подал,
Одновременно выйти в путь
Из пункта «А» и пункта «Б»…

Сигнал обратно — не вернуть,
Коль суждено так по судьбе:
Навстречу мчаться поездам…

Тебе совет, читатель, дам —
Не торопись воскликнуть: «Ба-а-а!!!» —

Не встретились!..

Знать — НЕ судьба!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча об анекдотах*


В.Шебзухов обложка изд.Москва 1996г худ.Е.Антоненков(автор иллюстраций Виннипух-Заходера,Жаб-жабыч-Успенского)
за год до ухода, подарена автором Ю.В.Никулину
_
«Новое, это, хорошо забытое — старое!»_
Поговорка

На скалах записи нашли…
Их, люди древние вели.
Кто ж ныне древних тех поймёт?!
Так расшифровывали — год.

Уж в академии Наук
Доклад готов… «из первых рук».
Магистр древней сей науки
Воспрянул, после долгой скуки.
Двенадцать месяцев аж ждал…
Докладчик сам тянуть не стал:
Как — маршалу (не… командиру роты) —

«На скалах — только анекдоты!»

— «Вот — здорово!И… интересно!
И, что же стало… вам известно?»

Призвав уверенность и смелость,
Хоть огорчать и не хотелось,
(Ведь шеф воскликнул «Здорово!»),
Ответил, коль уж не терпелось:

«Да… ничего там… нового!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Романтический вечер*





Был приглашён на скромный ужин
К мадам, хоть сам был не сеньор,
Фотограф, что с природой дружен,
Фотографируя её.

Но, гость, пусть и не в чёрном фраке,
Цветы с шампанским подарил.
Принёс, (по просьбе же хозяйки),
Ей фотографии свои.

Мадам восторг свой проявила
От снимков, (гость тому был рад),
Сказав со знанием, но мило —
«Хорош Ваш фотоаппарат!»

Закончен вечер, как ни грустно.
Благодарил он от души —
«Спасибо, было очень вкусно!
Кастрюли Ваши — хороши!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Скряга*



_«Горбатого могила исправит»_
пословица

Чего ни попросишь у скряги, один,
На просьбу, ответ только слышишь —
На всём экономлю, ведь не господин,
Живу небогато, сам видишь!

Вот как-то спросили, хотел ли бы он
(Глядишь, станет боле щедрее),
Иметь состоянье в один миллион,
Что душу за пазухой греет?

Подумав, ответил, во всём «эконом»
(Не станешь со скрягою спорить) —
Пожалуй, иметь не хочу миллион…
На чём мне тогда… экономить?(?!)
.

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Мужик и смерть*






Танцует за окошком вьюга.
Не пожелать врагу иль другу
Ей подтанцовывать… вне дома.
Но мужику она знакома.
Он жарко печку затопил
И чай из самовара пил.

В том не было самообмана,
Немало пережил он вьюг.
Уют нарушил вдруг, нежданно,
Довольно громкий, в двери стук.

Увидев череп, удивился,
Едва открыл пришельцу дверь.
К нему, что страшный сон, явился.
И… голос:«Да, я Смерть, поверь!»

Аж ущипнул себя бедняга,
Не веря собственным глазам.
На черепе был бант завязан,
И в яркой ленточке коса.

«Чего не встретишь на веку,
Но тут поверить не могу,
Что вижу сам, (не слеп, ведь, я) —
Какая ж ты… нелепая!!!»

Косую ранее не знав,
Мужик, однако, в том был прав!
.

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Мышиная проблема*



В сарай примчавшись, пропищала мышка:
«Овца, корова, курица, нам крышка!
Повсюду фермер порасставил мышеловки.
Их миновать — придумать бы уловки!»

«Не интересны нам такие темы! —
Ответили с улыбкою друзья.
— Не перепутала ли ты проблемы?
Придётся тему снять с повестки дня.
Не наша головная боль — твоя!»

А в это время, хоть ловка змея,
Попалась всё же в западню одну.
И… укусила фермера жену.

Жену спасая, выбился из сил.
Из курицы хозяин суп сварил,
Наслушавшись советов от друзей,
Что помогает, мол, от яда змей.

А далее, овцу под нож пустил,
Встречать-кормить, к больной, кто приходил.
Не удалось спасти дух половинки.
И заколол корову на поминки.

Жену хозяина и, самого, нам жаль.
А мышка выдала свою мораль:

«Так, не вникая в суть иных проблем,
(Тебя, казалось, вовсе не касаются),
К чужому горю станешь глух и нем,
С тобой — беда такая приключается!»

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Терпение*



Спросил у мудреца юнец --
Что нужно в жизни этой,
Для благ, успехов, наконец,
Счастливым быть на свете?

Мудрец ответил, что во всём,
За что берёмся с рвением,
Чтоб трудность стала нипочём --
Набраться лишь терпения!

«Коль стану воду в решете,
Переносить, и что же?
Всяк согласится, скажет ведь --
Терпенье не поможет!»

«Достойный с решетом пример!
Хоть молод – сказ серьёзный!
Терпенья наберись, поверь,
Дождись зимы-мороза,
Чтобы вода замёрзла!
А, коли правильно поймёшь --
И в решете -- перенесёшь!»



Копилкауроков.Ру
сайт для учителей

http://videouroki.net/catalog/17/

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Доброе слово и кошке приятно*






"…сам в рот не брал хмельного,
Но обожал... подхалимаж."
С.Михалков «Заяц во хмелю»

Прийти к богатому купцу
Пришлось младому молодцу
У дочери руки просить
(Богатым станет, может быть).

Окинув взглядом бедняка,
Единой дочери отец
Подумал, вроде, наконец,
Дождался дочки жениха.

Но, больно, бедноват жених
(Сама, хоть, дочка не краса).
Поспрашивать вдруг молодца
Купец собрался в тот же миг.

Вопросов много задавал.
И были в них такие речи:
«Во всём ли сможешь обеспечить,
Кого руки просить ты стал?»

Жених, на все вопросы, смог
Ответить так: «Поможет бог!»

Нежданно люб купцу жених,
Кой в ожидании притих.
Что беден, хоть купец и знал,
Но нравилось, как называл
Его, глядишь -- достойный зять…
Подумал: «Буду помогать!»

----------

гунька (13.11.2017)

----------


## гунька

Владимир, спасибо Вам огромное! Получила неописуемое удовольствие! Буду гостить у Вас часто...))))

----------


## zakko2009

*Случай в парикмахерской*



Болтливым пустозвоном был,
Но докой слыл по праву.
О нём весь город говорил --
Цирюльнику – нет равных!

Вот, как-то, стричь и брить он стал,
Заросшего... немного.
Рот ни на миг не закрывал,
А речь касалась... Бога!

Твердил, мол, выдумка людей...
Ведь, если был бы Бог,
То не было б сирот-детей,
Больным помочь Он смог...

И многое ещё чего...
(Язык – он без костей)
Спешил, уж стриженный, его
Благодарить скорей.

Дабы ушам дать отдохнуть --
Прочь из цирюльни вмиг...
Не столь большой проделав путь,
Как вдруг услышал крик.

Стоял лохматый человек,
Небритый, весь в грязи.
На водку (видимо, у всех)
Дать денег он просил.

Решил вернуться, взяв с собой
Бродягу, к болтуну.
«Вы, чем-то, не довольны мной?» --
Цирюльник вдруг ему.

«Нет, нет! Доволен я вполне!
Но знает пусть весь Свет.
Цирюльников, сдаётся мне,
На этом Свете – нет!»



Как, неухоженных бродяг,
"Овец заблудших" много...
Порою, сами не хотят
Найти дорогу... к Богу!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*
Окно и зеркало*


_
По О.Хайяму_

Раз юноша у мудреца,
Лишь, раскурив кальян,
Спросил: «Прошу простить юнца,
Вопрос задам я Вам.

Пусть -- бедные, но не скупы,
Приветливы со всеми,
А вспомнишь богачей, увы,
Скупые, в самом деле.

Увидят, просто, кто одет,
Порой и отвернутся…
Никак, их, дружеский привет,
Заставит поперхнуться.

Особый у богатых нрав,
Я вижу с детских лет.
Быть может, в чём-то я не прав?
Что скажете в ответ?»

«Взгляни-ка, юноша, в окно –
Мудрец вдруг предложил --
А, коль прозрачное оно,
Что видишь -- рассскажи!»

«Снежок я вижу на земле…
Играющих ребят…»
«А в зеркале, поведай мне,
Кто смотрит на тебя?

Добавить серебро в стекло,
Придумали не зря --
Уж зеркало, а не окно!
Но видишь, лишь… себя...



Кто видит только злато --
Судьба не виновата!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Цезарь и лекарь*





На службе у Цезаря, преданный лекарь,
Советчиком, другом являлся ему.
Не раз раскрывал полководец секреты.
И всё доверял, как себе самому…

Нашёл, как-то, Цезарь записку на ложе.
И было такое написано в ней --
«Твой друг, самый близкий, убить тебя должен.
Готовься, владыка, к кончине своей!»

Наутро друг-лекарь приносит лекарство.
Его растворил он в бокале вина,
На вкус, дабы горьким не стало казаться.
«На здравие пей, повелитель, до дна!»

«О, как же мой друг, я тебе благодарен.
В заботе о ближнем -- никак не лентяй!
Бездельничать оба с тобою не станем --
Пока буду пить, ты ж записку читай!»

Прочитано, выпито… Взгляд -- друг на друга.
И каждый, чего-то, по-своему, ждал…
Спросил повелителя лекарь с испугом:
«И как же ты пил, коль записку читал?»

«Скорее умру, чем такое случиться!
Не рад ты тому, что был выпит бокал?
Ведь в друге своём я не мог усомниться...
И дабы мой друг... сомневаться не стал!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*О выборе друзей*




Король, в поход свой отправляясь,
В делах мирских лишь преуспел,
С супругою своей прощаясь,
Ей пояс верности надел.

А другу молвил на прощанье --
«Тебя я не беру в поход.
Храни себя, но обещай мне,
Что просьбу выполнишь, так вот:

Сокровищницы ключ вручаю,
Что рыцари берут с собой.
Тебя я выбрал не случайно,
Ведь друг ты, самый близкий мой!

Коль не вернусь живым с похода,
Сними тот пояс у жены,
По истечению лишь года,
Едва получишь весть с войны!»

Труба трубит, полкилометра
Уже остались за спиной.
И голос, донесённый ветром,
Звучал: «О, мой король, постой!

Меня к тебе послал хозяин,
Что стал мрачнее чёрных туч.
Хоть, от чего он, я не знаю,
Но дал ему не тот ты... ключ!»

И пусть читатель улыбнётся.
А, кто-то, с возгласом «Ей-ей!»...
Кому-то, выбирать придётся,
Своих друзей… «потщательней»!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Апломб*




_
"И на старуху бывает проруха"_
поговорка

Деля под деревом добычу,
Сказал с апломбом старый вор:
«Хоть двое нас, с тебя я -- вычту,
Коль слаб ты в деле до сих пор!»

На возражение младого,
Вор, что со стажем, предложил:
«Есть способ разрешенья спора,
Сам убедись, чтоб я так жил!

Тебе на дерево взобраться,
Суметь до птичьего гнезда.
Яиц в нём не должно остаться…
Так равным станешь -- навсегда!»

Взобрался молодой на древо.
Гнездо уж было под рукой.
Отпор давала птица смело,
Кто нарушал её покой!

Сказал (и вновь, не без апломба):
«Учись, сынок, пока я жив!»
Пошёл "на дело" полуголым,
На землю вещи положив.

А в мастерство своё он верил.
Мог усыпить не только птиц.
Спустившись с древа, в самом деле,
Гнездо оставив без яиц,
(Не передать того испуга)
Так не узрел вещей и... друга!

Коль нет, ни друга, ни вещей,
А нужен ли апломб… вообще?

----------


## zakko2009

*Лягушка и скорпион*



На берегу реки -- лягушке,
С мольбою, скорпион изрек:
«О, помоги скорее, душка,
На тот мне перебраться брег!»

«Переправлять тебя не стану.
Зачем мне рисковать собой?
Ужалить ядовитым жалом,
Готов попутчик мой такой!»

В ответ лягушке прозвучали,
Столь рассудительны слова:
«Сама подумай, коль ужалю,
Один доплыть, смогу едва ль!»

«Ну, что ж – подумала – резонно!» --
Взбирайся на меня, дружок!..
Был уговор со скорпионом,
Однако, неизбежен Рок…

Проплыли лишь до середины.
И далее хватило б сил…
Ждала «горбатого могила» --
Злодей лягушку укусил.

Страх перерос в недоуменье.
«Ты укусил себе во вред!
И в чём поступка наслажденье,
Коль самому спасенья нет?»

Вот и поверишь скорпиону…
В поступке сам растерян он.
Ответ, однако, вновь резонный --

«Да потому, что… скорпион!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказ про то, про что можно не сказывать*





От назначенья переводом
Глаз не сомкнул вчерашний зам,
Ведь поутру дела завода,
Вручит ему директор сам!

Так и вздремнулось бы, наверно —
Вопрос покоя не давал
(С ним до рассвета он не спал):
Здороваться кто должен первым?

Твоя догадка, друг-читатель,
О встрече двух людей раскрыта:

«Приветствую тебя, приятель!»

Сказал… кто лучше был воспитан!
.

----------


## zakko2009

> Владимир, спасибо Вам огромное! Получила неописуемое удовольствие! Буду гостить у Вас часто...))))


Низкий поклон моему читателю!!!
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## zakko2009

*
Баллада о кочерге*





_Как скушно «дну», что вдруг заброшено
На пыльной полке в словаре.
А «донья» вспоминают прошлое
В пустых бутылках во дворе…_
В.Шебзухов «СТАРОМУ СЛОВАРЮ»

Пришёл печник к зав.складом с этим —
Чтоб были кочерги новей!
А в заявлении отметил —
«Пять новых выдать кочергей!»

Хозяин склада растерялся…
Как резолюцию писать?!(?)
Хоть опыт и большой остался,
Но слово-то — ни дать, ни взять…

Не стал подписывать завскладом
И заявление отверг.
(Бедняге же всего лишь надо,
Каких-то… новых пять… «кочерг!»)…

От склада к складу, к завскладами…
И сам, поди, тому не рад,
Уставшими уже шагами
Зашёл печник в последний склад.

Завскладом подписал всё разом,
Не указал, как все, на дверь —
«Три кочерги — ему дать сразу,
А завтра — кочерги дать две!»

----------


## zakko2009

*
Собеседники*
_(или собеседницы, или... ну я не знаю...)_



_«Яык мой — враг мой!»_
поговорка

На лавочке сидели два почтенных гражданина,
Друг с другом не знакомые (в начале строк стиха).
Кому-то поболтать вдруг захотелось очень сильно,
Так начал свою речь болтун (почти) издалека:

«Вот я смотрю на юношу,
Что у него за вид?!
Из мульти-пульти Ужасов,
Видать, его прикид.

В носу — кольцо туземское
И волосы длинны…
А, коли сумка женская —
Зачем надел штаны?!»

Сидящий рядом аж привстал:
«А не пошли б Вы… прочь!
Никто Вам право не давал —
Хулить, мою здесь, дочь!!!»

Болтун тут начал лепетать:
«Простите, я не знал!
Как мог я так не угадать?!
Ведь глупости сказал!»

И предложивши закурить,
Чтоб мир был наконец —

«У взрослой дочки, (чуду — быть!) —
Каков младой отец!!!»

Но поперхнувшись дымом вмиг,
Родитель стал орать:
«Немало хамов видел Мир!
Ведь я же — её мать!!!»

Здесь, может, кто-то виноват,
А, кто-то может прав…
Порой судачат невпопад,
Не вызнав чей-то нрав…

----------


## zakko2009

*
Потерянный рубль*



_«…Двух годовалых девочек не смог сложить
С двумя старушками, чтоб получилось —
Четыре юных велосипедистки…»_
Басня «Математик»

Любил считать хозяин бара…
До мелочей дотошным был…
Тот случай, (коих в жизни мало),
Бармена очень удивил!

Три друга, расплатившись разом
И тридцать выложив рублей,
Окликнутые громким гласом,
Вникать вдруг стали речи сей:

«На двадцать пять рублей заказ был,
Переплатили вы зазря!
Хоть тридцать взять от вас и рад бы,
Но совесть мучила б меня!»

Три друга улыбнулись в баре.
Взяв по рублю, в ответ: «На чай
Тебе мы остальное дарим,
Не обижай и… не серчай!»

Хозяин стал считать всю прибыль;
Из тридцати, мне — два рубля.
Но лишь по девять заплатили,
А не по десять те друзья!

И вдруг… но их же было трое:
Помножим девять мы на три…
Так — двадцать семь, но что такое…
И два рубля ещё мои…

Мы двадцать девять получаем,
Однако ж тридцать я держал…

Бедняга до сих пор считает…
Куда же рубль тот пропал?!(?)

----------


## zakko2009

*
Устами младенца*



«Как сделать первый шаг, чтоб бросили курить?
В чём этот главный шаг? Где, как его добыть?..» —
Учёные мужи, решая сей вопрос,
Согласны на опрос, с народом говорить.

Опрошенных не счесть, советов, мнений тьма.
Где самый первый шаг? Нет пищи для ума!
Попробовать устам младенческим внимать
Решили те мужи. Абсурд? Как знать, как знать?..

Так девочку, что шла со школьного двора,
Решили угостить, сначала дав банан.
А за ответ, что даст на заданный вопрос —
Любимейших конфет уж ждёт её гора!

Не стоило труда её уговорить.
В ответ — улыбка та, что многое творит.
В ответе на вопрос, глядишь и правде быть:

«А первый шаг — он прост:
Нужно начать курить!»

----------


## zakko2009

*
Семь бед — один ответ*



Страна военными полна.
Уж скоро год, как шла война.
Хоть много бед несёт она,
Кому-то, подлая, нужна!

Такой был случай на вокзале.
Там долго, долго поезд ждали.
Лишь, долгожданный, подошёл,
Диспетчеру вопрос задали:

«Как вдруг смогло такое стать,
Без малого, нам сутки ждать,
Рекорд побит по опозданью,
Извольте ж, как то понимать?

Ответьте же скорее, срочно:
Откуда, почему неточность?»

Коль на военном положенье
Находится его страна,
Диспетчер, в кратком изложенье,
Вдохнул и выдохнул: «Вой-на!»

Но вдруг, спустя ещё часок,
Диспетчер наш, услышать смог:
«Такого вот не помню я,
Но поезд прибыл вовремя!

Ответьте же скорее, срочно:
Откуда вдруг такая точность?»

Коль на военном положенье
Находится его страна,
Диспетчер, в кратком изложенье,
Вдохнул и выдохнул: «Вой-на!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Клякса*



Принёс учитель листик белый,
Лишь кляксы след, увы…
Ответьте, кто-нибудь, мне смело —
Что видите здесь вы?

Из опоздавших на урок,
Сказал, что там медведь.
Скопленье туч, другой же смог
В той кляксе углядеть…

Цветок на утреннем лугу,
Дитя с улыбкой милой…
И танец в снежную пургу,
И, даже… крокодила…

Подумал вдруг учитель с грустью —
Всех помысел, конечно, чист,
Фантазии богатство — пусть так!..
Не видят, жалко, белый лист!

Но за ответы, ставя "5" им,
И свой, учитель дал ответ —
Поменьше б в жизни — чёрных пятен,
Да будет больше — белый цвет!



с оформлением

http://www.docme.ru/doc/86349/klyaksa

http://www.docme.ru/doc/86349/klyaksa

АВТОР
OLAndreeva

----------


## zakko2009

*Адвокатская история*



Младой сыночек-адвокат
Безмерно был успеху рад.
Закончил дело за три дня
И суд признал: «не виноват!»

Лишь старый адвокат-отец,
Кому не нравился конец
Уж завершённого суда,
Сказал: «С тобой, сынок, беда!»

Но сыну было непонятно,
Коль от отца хвалу он ждал,
Ведь речь свою красиво, внятно
Пред всеми на суде сказал.

«Смотря, сынок, в чём повезло…
Клиент — он не клиент твой больше.
Нам шепчет наше ремесло
Не расставаться с ним подольше.

Хватает у меня всего…
Как защитить богатых — знаю.
Но я клиента своего
Уж двадцать лет, как защищаю!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Шедевр*



Корпел художник над холстом,
Задуман им был персонаж,
Дабы от злобных с блеском глаз,
С восторгом ахали потом.

Ища натуру, с ног он сбился.
И вдруг, нежданно, повезло.
Увидел, как на всех сердился,
Знакомый дворник за окном.

Вмиг пригласил его «на рюмку».
Тот, злобно: «Я три дня не пью!»
Ну, а глаза — под стать задумке.
«Свой — я шедевр сотворю!»

Тогда на чай? Вот это можно!
Присел уютно на скамью…
Художник, хоть и осторожно —
«А, может, всё-таки, налью?»

«Ну, разве что — одну рюмашку!»
Налив, уж кисть в руке держал.
Но, на «повтор» — не дал отмашку,
Тот, чьи глаза он рисовал.

Вот так — рюмашка за рюмашкой —
Уснул натурщик под конец.
И снился сон, пожалуй, сладкий,
Коль не будил его творец.

Едва проснулся, молвил — «Где я?»
«Не шевелитесь! Я рисую!
Шедевр создать — пришла идея,
С Вас — спящую нарисовать… косулю!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Почём муха*



Сидели в ресторане знатном,
Один — в костюме элегантном,
Другой же — в нескольких местах,
Поблёскивающих штанах
(И так же, в нескольких заплатах),
Не бедный брат с богатым братом,
Не бомж, да и не знатный гранд,
А журналист и коммерсант.

Вдруг журналист, собравшись с духом,
Соседу указал на муху,
Мол, плавает в его тарелке,
(Без всякой задней мысли сделки).

А в чём же сделка та была?
За коммерсантом — не ржавеет.
Благодарить решил сполна,
От коего нуждою веет.

Решил газетному трудяге
Такую сделку предложить,
Набраться небольшой отваги
И… муху у него купить.

За треть, всего-то, суммы той,
Которую, приобретя покой,
Без всякого обмана,
Директор ресторана,
(Бог весть в каком отчаянье),
Заплатит… за молчание!

Я вас ничем не удивил,
Ведь муху, журналист… купил!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Охотники на привале*



_«На свете всё быть может,
Всё то, что может быть…
И быть того не может,
Чего не может быть!»_
Прибаутка

Уж, вот он, долгожданный лес!
И трое с ружьями друзей,
(О ком рассказ начнётся сей),
Вспугнув воронью стаю,
Решили, всё-таки, присесть,
Охоту предвкушая.

У каждого налит стакан —
Охотничьей удачи.
А, как же, без него, иначе:
Ни дичь, ни заяц, уж тем паче
Не повстречается… кабан!

От малой выпивки не «гнуло»,
На разговоры ж потянуло.

Один поведал свой рассказ —
«Вот так же, как и мы сейчас,
С друзьями, только… приложились,
Как перед нами очутились
Лосиха с лосем, Боже мой!
Так мы их сразу… на убой!»

Чтоб дилетантами не слыть,
Друзья же в голос — «Может быть!»

Другой повёл рассказ похожий.
Там был медведь,
Со страшной мордой-рожей,
Да и с глазами бегемота.
Вмиг все — в ружьё, пусть бурый знает…
И… завалили! Вся… охота.

Вновь, уж, знакомое — «Быва-а-ет!»

Компанию, чтоб поддержать,
Решил и третий рассказать,
Мол, точно также, средь пеньков,
Достали всё из рюкзаков
И, по традиции, стаканы…
Но, даже, вывернув карманы,
В них открывалку не нашли.
Собрали всё, домой пошли.
Взяв открывалку, в лес вернулись…

Тут двое и переглянулись.
(Чтоб не придумать — как открыть?!)

Воскликнули: «НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ!!!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Слово шефа*



_«Каждый сверчок знай свой шесток»_
Пословица

И в басенке порою важно,
Узреть намёк, что в сказке дан…

Зашли директор, секретарша
И заместитель в ресторан.
Обеденный их час настал.
Официант бутыль подал.
Чтоб оставаться джентльменом,
(Ведь с подчинёнными дружил),
Открыл её директор сам.
Пред изумлёнными мгновенно,
(Хоть и не верилось глазам),
Предстал из той бутылки… джинн!

Джинн загадать просил желанье.
Любое может быть оно,
Но обратить на то вниманье —
Для каждого из трёх — одно!

Едва собрался мыслить здраво
Директор фирмы, в тот же час
Услышал: «Срочно на Канары
Отправь с моим бой-френдом нас!»

Уж шефу не казалось странным,
Ведь заместителю, ей-ей,
Понадобились вдруг Багамы,
С младой любовницей своей.

Остался шеф один обедать.
Ждало желанье на устах.
Пора бы и его поведать
(По джинну видно — не устал!)

«Желаний много, ой, клянусь,
Но выбрал лишь одно из ста:
Когда на фирму я вернусь,
Все были — на своих местах!»

Намёк, чтоб не было вопросов:
Дай высказаться первым боссу!

----------


## zakko2009

*Секрет долголетия*





С седою бородою дед,
Справлял свой юбилей – сто лет.
Решил узнать корреспондент,
В чём долголетия секрет.

Ему ответил юбиляр --
«Пусть настигало горе,
Ни с кем, и думаю, не зря,
Я никогда не спорил!»

«Ни с кем, ни с кем?» -- «Да, да… ни с кем!»
«С супругою – ни разу?»
«Не стану врать я Вам и всем,
Не спорил с тёщей, даже!»

Тут вопрошающий вскипел --
«Не может быть такого!
Сто лет не спорили ни с кем?» --
Задал вопрос он снова.

Хитринка мудрости в глазах.
Не вопрошал, чтоб боле,
С улыбкой на устах, сказал --
«Да спорил, спорил, спорил…»

----------


## zakko2009

*В чём разница*



_Ивану Крылову посвящается*_

Закончив трапезу едва,
Спешил к друзьям на ужин…
Писатель, острый на слова,
Любил, чрезмерно, кушать.

Свой вес ему ходить мешал,
С трудом передвигался.
Подчас и тяжело дышал.
Порою задыхался…

Чревоугодие – порок!
Об этом сам он знал.
Когда же, вспомнить так не смог,
Таким, бедняга, стал.

А, коль талантливый пиит,
Знать, зависть "на хвосте".
Завистник каждый норовит
Напомнить о беде.

Вот, как-то, в обществе одном,
(Где хор цыганский пел),
Сидел герой наш за столом
И много, много ел.

С пирожным ягодным в руке,
Вверх задирая нос,
Стоял и кушал человек,
Задав ему вопрос:

«Творенья Ваши хороши.
В них философский труд.
И похохочешь от души,
И слёзы потекут.

О, как же хочется, мил-друг,
Услышать мудрый глас:
Чем отличается в миру --
Животное от нас?»

На стол салфетку положил.
Ответил франту так:

«На свете, чай, не мало жил,
Но, право, Вы чудак.
Не обойдёшь, наверняка,
Накрытого стола.
Сидим-едим, дабы рука
Взять окорок могла.
И в торжестве – застолье.
Животное, во все века --
Ест, не иначе, стоя!»
..............
*Случай произошёл с баснописцем И.Крыловым.
Автор пощадил читателя и заменил слово "скотина" на "животное"(прим.автора)

----------


## zakko2009

*Несбыточная мечта или Замкнутый круг*



_"…— Хочу забыть, что мне совестно, — признался пьяница и повесил голову.
— Отчего же тебе совестно? — спросил Маленький принц…
— Совестно пить!..."_
Антуан Экзюпери"Маленький Принц"

-- Есть у тебя мечта, мой друг?

-- Мечта – что брошу пить я вдруг!

-- В твоих руках, чтоб -- всё сбылось.
Возьми однажды, да и… брось!

-- О, друг мой! Ну и скажешь ты!
А, как потом -- жить без мечты?

Мораль, что рифма «друг» и «вдруг» --
Извечный замкнутый в ней круг!

В том круге замкнутом беда!
И выдаст парадокс ответ:

«Ты водки хочешь?» --
Скажет – «Нет!»
«А будешь?» --
Непременно – «Да!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Старый Арбат*



_                                          Что жизнь сулит нам неизвестно,
                                          Не знаешь где, и ждать чего.
                                          Cвоё, нашедши в жизни место,
                                          Не покидай и... знай его!_
                                          басня "Любопытная черепашка"

Случайный прохожий, хоть светом вечерним
Уже наполнялся весь Старый Арбат,
Выказывать начал своё восхищенье
Рисункам, тому и художник был рад!

«А, ваши рисуночки есть за границей?
На выставках, там выставлялись они?»
«Не знаю, такое мне даже не снится.
Свои провожу за работою дни!

А может и есть, ведь рисую я многих,
Кто знает, и лорда, глядишь, рисовал!»
«Ну, скажете вы, быть такого не может,
Кого-то… из «этих», и вдруг не узнал!»

«Люблю я за делом любимым трудиться,
Коль выпала доля творить для людей.
Рисунки -- на выставках иль за границей --
Тут Матушке нашей, Природе, видней!»

«Красиво, нет слов!И не скажешь ведь краше.
Никак, что соловушка песню пропел.
Ваш выбор таков, знать, и место здесь ваше!
Крути ни верти, получил, что хотел!»

«Я долго искал и нашёл своё место,
Когда уж от жизни не ждал ничего.
И счастлив, однако, ведь что интересно,
Не только нашёл, но и... знаю его!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Своё место*



В общественном транспорте, утренним рейсом,
(Картина такая давно всем известна),
Прижавшись друг к дружке стоят пассажиры,
По стойке, что -- «Смирно!», вам скажет служивый.
Упитанным дядькой, (весь, как бы из теста),
Огромное в транспорте занято место.

А рядом с гигантом, плюгавенький, лысый,
Росточком не вышел, худой, словно спичка,
Случайно, вдруг транспорт лишь притормозил,
Тут тучному на ногу и наступил…

Но дядьку огромного не разозлило
И глядя на лысого, лишь удивило.

«Чего это ты?» -- прогремело внезапно.
Повинный, успел про себя только ахнуть,
Но, что произнёс, было, как на духу:
«Чего это я?!Сам понять не могу!»

Сказал, не со страху, ведь, что интересно,
По жизни, плюгавенький, знал своё место!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*
Ясновидящая*



Пришла к ясновидящей девушка в юбке.
Недавно закончив университет,
Работала в банке, не первые сутки.
Однако, молоденькой, нужен совет.

«Отец огорчается на сантиметры,
Мол, юбку я выше колен подняла.
Начальнику нравится, как я одета.
В коротенькой юбке, поди, не одна!

Ответь же скорей, успокой мою душу,
Кого из мужчин посоветуешь слушать!»

Раскиданы карты, пылают и свечи…
Усы тараканов и крылья от мух
Сжигаются молча… Всё ждёт, что нашепчет,
Хоть, что-то, на ушко, какой-нибудь... дух…

Вдруг, глянув на девушку, вся засияла.
Всё тоже в томленье – «Ответь мне скорей!»
С готовым ответом тянуть не пристало --
«Мне духи сказали – начальству… видней!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Балами*



Пенсионер с кавказских гор
Отправлен на курорт.
Курорт тот хвалят до сих пор,
Не закрывая рот,
Кто побывал на нём хоть раз.
Но не о них пойдёт рассказ.
О том, кто внуками-детьми
Отправлен был… О -- Балами!
…………………………………
На завтрак вышел аксакал.
За столик свой присел.
К еде лишь прикасаться стал,
Чтоб съесть чего хотел,
Как мимо (близко чересчур)
Какой-то иностранец,
Прошёл и обронил -- «Бонжур!».
Ему ответил старец –
«Зовут с рожденья – Балами!»
Читатель, правильно пойми.
Не слышал горец из Кавказа,
Такого языка, ни разу!

Всё стало бы забыто нами,
Кабы на следующий день,
Не появился иностранец,
Кому «знакомиться» не лень.

Был на «Бонжур!» -- свой «Балами!»
Но странно было старцу.
Знакомятся, лишь раз, с людьми!
И как тут разобраться?!

На третий день, (горяча кровь,
Забыл, что – не Кавказ),
Чтоб не знакомился с ним вновь --
Кулак и… в левый глаз…

Обслуга собралась вокруг.
Оправдывался смело.
Но опечалился наш друг,
Когда узнал суть дела.

Просить стал, умоляя всех,
С надеждой, что поймут,
Чтоб дали искупить свой грех,
Ему лишь самому.

Уж ждёт он рано поутру,
Чтоб снять тяжёлый груз
(Глаза повинные не лгут),
Когда зайдёт француз.

Едва явился «битый глаз»,
Без лишних процедур,
Его приветствовал сей глас,
От Балами – «Бонжур!»

Не до приветствия французу,
(Кому с подбитым глазом нужен?!).
Однако, вежлив был с людьми.
В ответ, сняв шляпу – «Б-б-балами!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Мужицкая доля*



Мужик в гостях у мужика
Проводит целый день.
Не без питья, наверняка.
Бездельничать не лень.

Нашлись и разговоры,
(Язык – он без костей)
Хозяйке – не до споров.
Ей -- ублажать гостей.

Лишь успевай на стол подать.
В свободную ж минутку
Займётся стиркою опять.
Весь дом на ней!Не шутка!

Нет времени, чтобы присесть
Тут гость решил спросить:
«Твоя, как белка в колесе.
И не остановить.

День крутится, что та юла.
Глядеть на то устанешь.
Присесть на отдых не смогла.
Что ж ей не помогаешь?»

Ответ, чтоб слышала жена,
Не заставляет ждать --
«А, если вдруг случись война?
Нельзя мне… уставать!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Иван не дурак*



Решили, как-то, дураки,
Собравшись вместе у реки,
Избрать, кого-то, королём,
Коль есть своя страна.
Быть процветанию при нём,
Не так страшна война!
Король страну объединит,
Свой будет герб и флаг.
Всем гордо заявить -- у них,
Есть свой король-дурак!

Так на Ивана-дурака
Пал выбор дураков.
Решили, что наверняка,
Монархом стать готов.

Избраннику бы -- на печи
Валяться день-деньской.
Тут – нате!Головная боль!
Нет -- лопать калачи.

«Страной мне править не с руки,
Не буду королём!»
Вмиг на ту сторону реки,
(Дабы забыть о нём)

Отправлен был Иван-дурак.
Сказать точнее – изгнан,
Коли отрёкся, как-никак,
А, королём -- был избран!

Задумался Иван присев.
Знать, изгнан -- не таков, как все!

На свете много всяких стран.
Закончим сказку эту.
Вот так, наш не дурак Иван,
Пошёл гулять... по Свету!

----------


## zakko2009

*Фигня*





Вдруг принесла девчушка наша,
По имени, пусть будет – Даша,
Из леса ёжика больного.
Не видела досель такого.
Больной был ёжик -- ей на жалость,
(Так, Даше нашей, показалось)

Лечила, корм ему давала.
И вот уж осень в срок настала.
Иголки сбрасывать вдруг стал,
Кто к Даше невзначай попал.
И крылья стали вырастать...
Тут Даше вовсе не понять:
Лишь крикнул «ёж» «курлык-курлык»,
Как вылетел в окошко вмиг.
А далее, в недоуменье ей,
Примкнул он к стае журавлей!

Заплакала девчушка наша,
Неважно, Даша или Маша.
«Это не ёж был у меня,
Видать, какая-то… фигня!»

Уста младенца нам не лгут.
Иллюзии, коль там и тут,
(Чем выше взлёт – паденье круто!)
Вконец "фигнёю" назовут!

Нет благ и пользы нет от них...
Сам будешь им не рад…
Давайте ж «ёжиков» своих
Отпустим… пусть летят!

----------


## zakko2009

*Лужица*


_
                          "В одно окно смотрели двое...
                          Один увидел — дождь и грязь,
                          Другой — листвы зеленой вязь..."_
                          Р.Гамзатов

В жаркий день так дождь прохладный нужен.
Он прошёл, на радость, как всегда…
  В память о себе оставил лужу.
  В ней, на первый взгляд, мутна вода.

  Но в водице этой необычной,
  Свой подводный мир, как повелось.
  Хоть такое видеть не привычно,
  Место для кораллов там нашлось.

  Пусть малы кораллы не морские,
  Неспроста на дно они легли,
  Рядом с ними рыбки золотые,
  Исполнять желания могли.

  Кто-то лихо на велосипеде
  Мчал по луже, кто-то и пешком
  Умудрялся шлёпать, ну, а детям --
  Малышу мечталось – босиком...

  Подошёл поближе, вдруг улыбка –
  «Ой! Скорее, мама, посмотри!
  Плавают здесь золотые рыбки!
  Как сюда попасть они смогли?!»

  Не успел и дальше ахать-охать,
  На его восторженное «Ой!»,
  Цепко ухватив за руку, кроху,
  Молча мама, повела домой...

  В жизни повстречается, мой друг,
  Что не раз тебе напомнит оное…
  Для кого-то тоже – просто жук,
  А, кому-то, может – насекомое!

----------


## zakko2009

*Он, она и банан*



«Чтоб не дала вдруг ссора в «браке» — трещину,
Заканчивал он, первым разговор…
Тот, видно, сможет переспорить женщину,
Кто никогда не вступит с нею в спор…»
В.Шебзухов «Спор с женщиной»

Уж вечерело на базаре
И у прилавка оказались;
Сначала — ОН, потом — ОНА,
Чтоб взять героя-бананА…

А, может то — был не банан…
А, может был — один баран…
Последний… что не бЫл продАн?!(?)
Нет… пусть останется — БАНАН!

— Почём последний ваш банан?
— Вам, дАрАгой, за «рупь»  прАдАм!

— Не затянулся ли азарт,
Когда кончается базар?

«А я — взяла б за рубль банан!» —
Вмешалась в разговор ОНА.

— Я б взял банан за два рубля,
Когда торговля — в пике дня!

— А я — сейчас могу купить,
Лишь бы торговлю прекратить…

— Да я — готов отдать все — пять,
Но ПРИНЦЫПА — Вам не понять!

— Давайте я — отдам те пять,
Чтоб, наконец: отдать — и взять!

— Я — в состоянии — дать десять,
Пусть — на пятак плод будет весить!..

И… делу ПРИНЦЫПА — Венец:
Продал банан свой продавец…
Да не за рупь — за целых десять,
(Ведь ПРИНЦЫП был не в том, чтоб — взвесить).

А ОН… купил этот банан…
А, может то — был не банан…
БанАн ли, бАнан, бананАн…
А может… просто был… баран?!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Бедность и Богатство*






Любил мужик во всём стараться,
Всё наживал трудом своим…
Вот, как-то, Бедность и Богатство,
Предстать сумели перед ним.

«Оставим мы тебя в покое,
Сумей лишь разрешить наш спор.
Решить не можем до сих пор:
Из нас двоих, кто краше боле?»

Вот так задача-незадача,
Нежданная, средь бела дня!
«Скажу, что — Бедность, не иначе,
Уйдёт Богатство от меня --

Подумал наш мужик-трудяга –
А стану, лишь, Богатству льстить,
Не пощадит меня, беднягу,
Не сможет Бедность мне простить!»

Собрался с духом бедолага –
«Красивым, (не назвать иным),
Богатство, входит в дом, однако,
Красива Бедность… со спины!

Твоим уходом любоваться,
Готов я, весь остаток лет.
Красивое и ты, Богатство,
Хоть и спины красивой нет!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Приятная собеседница*



_по Карнеги_
_
"Выпьешь лишнего (коль бывает),
Покажется, что – обижают:
Есть со столбом, о чём поговорить,
Если он тебя... «уважает»…"_
В.Шебзухов "Заблудший рубайат"

За столиком сидела дама.
Нет, нет!.. Не скукою-тоской полна.
Отведать блюда ресторана,
Решила вечером... одна.

Внезапно голос за спиною –
«Вы, не окажете мне честь,
Дать разрешение такое,
За столик, рядом с вами  сесть?»

Немолодому джентльмену,
Одним кивком дала понять --
Приятно ей одновременно,
С тем, что не станет возражать.

«Мне побеседовать здесь не с кем!» –
С того был начат разговор.
И дале говорил весь вечер,
Не умолкая, до тех пор,

Пока, (и был тому не рад)
Вдруг не услышал – «Мне пора!»

Признался искренне, всё взвесив,
Тому, кто слушал и молчал --
«Таких приятных собеседниц,
Ни разу в жизни не встречал!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Дел-то всего...*



В психиатрической больнице
(Во сне такое не приснится),
Был поднят бунт и был "захват
Заложников" – один медбрат.

Всё словно в голливудском стиле...
Чтобы медбрата отпустить,
Больные-бунтари просили --
Того, чего не может быть!

Читатель убедится в том,
Не зря был упомянут сон,
(Само воскликнется "Дурдом!") --
Бунтовщики просили доллар
И… вертолётов миллион!

Вот так задача-незадача!
Не разрешить её зараз.
И сомневается в удаче,
Готовый к штурму уж, спецназ...

Подсказки нет, чтоб всё решить!
Но был совет от старой няни:
«Удача, ведь -- у вас в кармане,
Лишь в «Детский Мир» вам позвонить!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Талант*




Зовёт на пир султан,
В свой хлебосольный град,
Всех братьев-мусульман…
Той вести каждый рад!
Но, вот попасть на пир,
Не просто заглянуть,
А чтоб увидел мир
Талант, какой-нибудь!

Строга у входа стража,
Ведь пир такой — однажды!
Не пролетит и муха,
Востры, и глаз, и ухо…

Гончар покажет ремесло,
Ходули у кого-то,
Обломит пальцем кто весло —
Откроют в град ворота.

Талантов многих был успех.
И каждый чем-то важен…
Влюблённых пара, позже всех,
Предстала перед стражей.

И на вопрос: «Что можешь ты?», —
Он дичь достал стрелою…
Она же, дивной красоты,
В смущеньи пред собою.

Ведь ей одной самой решать,
Что страже говорить…
Промолвила, едва дыша:
«Умею я… любить!»

Султан услышал этот глас.
И сам растерян был.
Есть в том талант для всех, для нас?
Кто бы вопрос решил?!

Ему, султану, суждено,
(Подсказки уж не жди),
Решить за стражников одно…

Хоть был и, далеко не прост,
Ребром поставленный вопрос,
Вдруг… молвил: «Проходи…»

----------


## zakko2009

*Что и как сказать*






Султану сон приснился ночью…
С утра угрюм и мрачен очень…
О чём такой вещает сон,
Без толкованья ведал он.

Но за «соломинку цепляясь»,
Всё ж толкователя призвал,
В мечтании, чтоб тот соврал,
Что сон не в горесть, а на радость.

Поведал, хоть дрожали губы,
И слушал толкователь снов,
О том, что выпадали зубы…
Во сне остался без зубов.

Так, кланяясь султану низко,
Его тревогу подтвердил:
«Своих ты потеряешь близких,
Как бы Аллаха ни просил!»

Султан в печали остаётся.
Придворным дан указ таков,
Чтоб у него, едва проснётся,
Был новый толкователь снов.

А старого загнать в темницу.
Хоть знал, себе лукавит он,
Спешил на ложе, вдруг приснится,
Какой-нибудь, на радость, сон.

Увы, всё тот же сон, не новый.
Придётся чашу пить до дна.
Глаза открыл – пред ним, с поклоном,
Другой уж «толкователь сна»

Султан в поту и еле дышит.
Тревогу сна открыл ему.
Но уши вдруг такое слышат --
«А в чём тревога? Не пойму!

Я счастлив, что МОИ уста
Тебе гласят такую радость.
И чувствую, что новость та,
Моим устам, что мёд -- во сладость!

Растолковать твой сон несложно
И толкование не ложно.
В нём пережить тебе придётся --
Своих, и близких, и родных!

Знать, много лет -- тебе даётся.
В том радость подданных  твоих!»

Султан расцеловать готов…
Правдивы ль толкованья снов?
Ответит притча нам – как знать…
Смотря, как будешь толковать!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Забота султана*






_                            «Нечего бояться, если нечего терять»_
                             Манга Tadayoedo Shizumazu, Saredo Naki mo Sezu.

Едва проснулся утром ранним,
  Послал султан слугу за данью.
  Пора налоги собирать.
  Дабы султану процветать!

  Принёс слуга ненужный хлам.
  «Отдали, что могли…»
  «Тогда вопрос тебе задам,
  А как себя вели?»

  «Одни, на вид, раздражены,
  Другие недовольны…»
  «Забыли, видимо, они
  О жизни подневольной.

  Иди и собери с них дань
  Достойную султана.
  Сам погляди, какая дрянь,
  Теперь налогом стала!»

  Приходит к вечеру слуга
  С немаленьким добром.
  «А как, вопрос я вновь задам,
  Вели себя потом?»

  «Молчали, плакали навзрыд…»
  «Иди и в третий раз!
  Внутри мне что-то говорит --
  Оставили запас!»

  Но в этот раз пришёл ни с чем…
  «А как себя вели?»
  «Меня встречая, между тем,
  Смеялись все они!»

  «Ты можешь больше не ходить.
  С народа взято всё!
  Султан за подданных своих
  Ответственность несёт!

О них я думал эти дни
И благо то предрек.
Не горе ожидало их,
Не слёзы, только смех!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Гарем султана*





Держал гарем свой от дворца
За много километров.
Султан лишь посылал гонца,
Что мчал быстрее ветра.

Слугу кастрировать не стал,
С младого – спроса нет.
Так прожил на земле султан
Без малого сто лет.

А вот гонец-слуга почил,
Дожив до сорока…
Судьбу, хоть правдою служил,
Не обмануть никак!

Познать со смыслом анекдот,
Всё времени не жаль.
Свою, история несёт,
Из века в век мораль.

Сказ, что поведает старик,
На ус мотая, примем.

Не с женщинами бойтесь игр,
А беготни за ними!

----------


## zakko2009

*Предательство*



_
Ни осуждать, ни клясть не буду…
Блаженства миг глаза слепит.
В пустыне брошенный пиит
Прощенья просит… за Иуду…_

Он верил: Ангел, много лет,
Оберегал его от бед,
Но в чём предательства секрет
(от коего защиты нет),
Так и не смог найти ответ…
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Морские звёзды*





На берегу морские звёзды
Ползли обратно в океан.
Спасти себя ещё возможно,
Ведь, шанс утихшим штормом дан!

Кому-то воздух во спасенье,
Морскому жителю – беда!
Губителен ещё с рожденья…
Одно спасение – вода!..

Окликнутый вдруг криком чаек,
Прохожий посмотрел на брег.
Увидел -- звёздам помогает,
Вернуться в лоно человек,
Кой наклонялся раз за разом,
Чтоб бросить в океан звезду.
Передохнуть не мог он даже,
Как будто сам попал в беду…

Eму cвой глас подал прохожий:
«Порыв твой вызывает смех!
Страдают тысячами звёзды.
Спасти их невозможно всех!»

Понять прохожего несложно.
Чудак, лишь, перевёл свой дух --
«Всех не спасти, а эту – можно!»
И бросил в океан звезду…
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Несправедливости момЭнт*



Чтоб  вечно оставаться "милой кисой",

Секрет-Наука --

  Для долгих, долгих лет и зим …

А , маленький, пузатый, кривоногий, лысый ,

(Вот сука!),



На все века – неотразим!

----------


## zakko2009

> *Лужица*

----------


## zakko2009

*Примета*



Он жил в тридцать второй квартире
И номер дома – тридцать два,
Машина – дубль-тридцать два,
С таким же номером права.

Когда же стукнуло едва
Ему столь лет в подлунном мире,
Примчался вдруг на ипподром,
В мечтах о чём-то дорогом.
Отдал своё лошадке той,
Чей номер был тридцать второй…

Слыла о лошади молва,
О странностях её речь шла.
Хоть и была едва жива,
А всё ж... тридцать второй пришла!

----------


## zakko2009

*Диалоги-диалоги*



- Вы – кто такой?(?) Вы – мне не нравитесь!!!
Кто Я, кто — Вы? Не лопните ж от зависти!

- Что ж, Божьей милостью, я - Человек!
А вот, кто Вы?!.. Коль сами… сомневаетесь!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Звезда цирка*



  Работник цирка-безработный,
  Никак не может убедить,
  Что он – умеющий свободно
  Искусству древнему служить!

  Всё дело в том -- ему не верят:
  Как с купола, суметь упасть
  И точно рассчитав, измерив --
  В бутылку… самому попасть?!(?)

  Директор цирка, сомневаясь,
  Сказал: «Чтоб не услышать «Нет!»,
  Раскрыть, лишь мне, я предлагаю,
  В чём трюка Вашего секрет?»

  -- «Набивши шишек на затылке,
  Открою тайну я свою:
  Пред самым горлышком бутылки …
  …Воронку быстро достаю…»

----------


## zakko2009

*Скелет в шкафу*



«Скелета своего» в шкафу не увидал –

УжЕ приятно…

Но то, что в нас самих, сидит свой Минотавр –

Коню понятно!

----------


## zakko2009

*Чудо-сковорода*



Любой мужчина -- знает,

Любой мужчина – помнит:

Сковорода, что полная,

Всегда его накормит!

Порожней, коль бывает,

Всё примет её -- плоть:

Пусть не накормит, хоть,

Однако – воспитает!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Спор с женщиной*



_Чтоб не дала вдруг ссора в «браке» - трещину,
Заканчивал он, первым разговор…
Тот, видно, сможет переспорить женщину,
Кто никогда не вступит с нею в спор…_

Спросили как-то мудреца --
Как, с женщиною споря,
Остаться правым до конца,
Иль уступить ей стоит?

Не стал мудрец и тут робеть –
Не торопитесь ахать!
В том споре, главное успеть,
Лишь первому… заплакать!

----------


## zakko2009

*О солидарности*



_По фольклору_

О солидарности мужской --
Примеров – тьма… Не счесть порой!
Примеру случая – другой…
Один из случаев – такой:

К утру, на цыпочках домой,
Чтоб никого не разбудить --
Жена встречает... с кочергой...
Ответ держать... И как тут быть?!

Вот солидарности пример:

Так другу позвонить должна
Его ревнивая жена.
И убедиться в том она:
Всю ночь он с другом... песни пел!

Иль на вопрос – Мой муженёк
Был у тебя ли в эту ночь?
Она услышит: Как я мог
Его прогнать из дома прочь,

Коль не было предвестья дня?!
Он и сейчас здесь… у меня!(?)

О солидарности иной:

Жена к утру придёт домой.
И так же, (как пример о друге),
Муж позвонит жены подруге.

В ответ на заданный вопрос,
(Аж зазвенит с ответом в ухе) --
Ведь от меня совет был прост,
Чтоб не женился ты... на шлюхе!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*И в горе, и в радости*



_Друзья не раз познАются в беде…
Не нужно рая рыбке, что в воде.
Уж взгляд иной у рыбки той,
Лишь окажись она… в сковороде!_
"Эти забавные Рубаи"

В несчастии друга познал.

Его, друга, близким назвал.

Познал "друга близкого" в радости,

Услышав,(от зависти) -- гадости!

----------


## zakko2009

*Невезение*



Коль нет везенья в картах и в богатстве,

(Путь не надёжный к избранной мечте),

Надежде одинокой не остаться,

Глядишь, и повезёт вдруг… в нищете!

----------


## zakko2009

*Тараканы*


_
Решенье принимать – напутствие Отца!
(Не всё же уповать на милости Творца)…
Вот незадача вдруг -- принять одно из двух:
Ужасный ли конец, иль ужас без конца?!
_
Коль в голове – Бардак вершит
И таракан на таракане,
Не пребывайте же в обмане,
Что, кто-то, всё за вас решит!

Учитесь принимать в судьбе
Самим решение любое,
И тараканы в голове
Зааплодируют вам… стоя!

----------


## zakko2009

*Герой романа*



"Вся жизнь - театр, а люди в нём - актёры."
И каждый пишет в жизни свой роман…
С самим собой, мы побеждаем в споре,
Не признавать наивности обман!

Герой романа, несомненно, автор.
И роль героя, пьедестала ждёт.
Но обратит таинственное Завтра,
Все наши роли, в скромный… эпизод!

----------


## zakko2009

*Самая короткая притча*


_
по Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава)

Сья притча, притчам всем на зависть.
Хоть коротка, понять несложно…

В охотников не верил заяц,
Лишь повстречался… было поздно!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Знание и Просветление*



_по Энтони де Мелло_

Пришёл однажды к мудрецу,
Кого гремело имя,
Младой, чтоб скрасить свой досуг,
С вопросами своими.

Ответов много получил.
К ним он не мог придраться.
Вполне довольным уходил
От мудреца, от старца.

Ответам должное отдать,
Хоть не мудры вопросы,
Но под конец решил задать,
Вопрос, вполне, серьёзный.

-- Ответами доволен я,
Спасибо за терпенье.
Как отличить от Знания,
Ответь мне, Просветленье?

-- Свой факел ты сумел задуть,
Едва завидел дом,
А факел освещал твой путь,
Знать, было Знанье в том!

Весь век живи, учись весь век --
Поныне так, не враки...
Но просветлённый человек,
Что твой горящий факел!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Говорящий череп*







_                        "На свете всё быть может,
                        Всё то, что может быть…
                        И быть того не может,
                        Чего не может быть!"_
                        Прибаутка

Чай, от безделья, а не как,
Знакомое -- на «Иорика»,
(Смотрелось и читалось)
Глядел на берегу чудак,
На череп, в ком осталась,
От времени, лишь желтизна…
Ласкала череп тот волна…

А впереди ждала беда.
Порой, нежданная всегда.
Однако, сам чудак спросил:
«Что привело тебя сюда?»

Вдруг чудо среди бела дня --
Ответил череп: «Болтовня!»

«Я не ослышался никак!» --
Промолвил «про себя» чудак...

На главную примчался площадь.
И должное тому отдать.
Ведь, только начал он вещать,
Всем стало любопытно очень.

«Кто пять монет сумеет дать,
Пусть даже не поверит,
Я поведу его туда,
Где говорящий череп!»

Молва дошла до короля.
Как тут не удивиться?
«Но, если, всё это -- «ля-ля» --
Пусть головы лишится!»...

Того, кто пять монет отдал,
Стал за собой вести...
«Что привело тебя сюда?» --
У черепа спросил.

В молчанье, в ожиданье люд.
Комар не пролетит.
Лишь, волны о своём поют...
А череп... всё молчит!

Не радует мешок монет.
Был короля указ.
У чудака главы уж нет…
Но, не окончен сказ.

Лежала с черепом глава.
(Такое -- не приснись!)
От черепа, вновь речь-слова,
Когда все разошлись.
А нам припомнится беда,
(Подчас, на злобу дня)
-- «Что привело тебя сюда?»

-- «Всё тоже -- Болтовня!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Зубы крокодила*



Туземец принимал гостей
Из разных стран Европы.
Пусть, времена давно не те,
Но всё, как… по Эзопу.

Ответ на заданный вопрос,
Что прост бывает, с виду,
Порою, «утирает нос»,
Не нанося обиды!

Туземца смуглая жена
На стол всем подавала.
Неуловимою, она,
Загадкою блистала.

Но угождала, как могла…
Тут, любопытства ради,
Вопрос ей гостья задала,
На ожерелье глядя.
Дабы ответила скорей --
Название чудо-камней.

В смущении… с улыбкой, мило –
«Те «камни» -- зубы крокодила!
Их муж добыл в семнадцать лет.
Дороже мне подарка нет!»

«Мужчины -- разные, известно,
Но нам, приятнее, поверь мне,
Своя, пусть, у народов ценность,
Всё, с жемчугами, ожерелье!»

Ей, подавая пирожок,
С улыбкой, (вновь не без причины) --
«Но, ракушку открыть ножом,
Способен, ведь, любой мужчина!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Взгляд свысока*


_
памяти Габриеля Маркеса_

-- Познаний Путь проделан мной.
Хвала тебе, учитель мой!

Твоим ответом, разговор,
Запомнится на все века --
Смотреть на всех мне свысока
Или для неучей тот взор?

-- Когда протянется рука,
Кто будет в помощи нуждаться --
Да будет взгляд твой свысока,
Лишь, помогая им подняться!
_._

----------


## zakko2009

*Не чуждо*



Бывает… да… порой, не скрою...
Досадно – душу, а не плоть
Вдруг посещает, нечто, злое…
И, да простит меня Господь!!

Иду, нахмурившись от гнева,
А мне навстречу чёрный кот.
Три раза плюнув через... «лево»,
Уж мчится далее…  в обход!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Памятник оптимисту*



Лишь пессимист, вдохнув всей грудью,
Заявит с выдохом своё,
Мол, хуже, как сейчас -- не будет!..
Приняв, смирившись, бытиё...

Так впору памятник поставить,
На грешной матушке-земле,
И оптимисту, коль заявит --
«Да, будет!.. Будет!.. Верьте мне!!!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Дорогой учитель*



_"Сделаем умные выводы
  из глупых историй!"_
  Поговорка

Учителя надёжней нет!
На все вопросы даст ответ.
Запомнишь всё, как «Отче наш»!
Хоть стоит дорого совет,
Но объяснит – доходчиво!

Коль спросишь – где его найти?
Готов учителю платить!..
Услышь на ушко шёпот:
Твоей он жизни – опыт!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*

Ценность жизни*



Хоть и был учитель старый,
Пусть слепой, а всё ж… жилец.
По судьбе, пора настала,
Встретиться им, наконец.
Путь проделал свой немалый,
В прошлом, ученик-юнец.

"Много лет назад, учитель,
Ты мой путь благословил.
В Правде, чтоб – был победитель,
В горестях, чтоб слёз не лил…
Познавать и открывать,
Жизни ценности искать…

Не всегда пусть было гладко,
(Значит – всё, как у людей!)
Но ответьте же мне скорей:
Много ценностей, однако,
Что же в жизни – всех ценней!"

Улыбка прежняя осталась,
(Жаль, нет той мудрости… в глазах)
"Я вновь твой слух томить не стану,
Как много, много лет назад.

Вопрос, отнюдь, не укоризнен,
Ответ тебе и ныне дам.
Большая ценность в этой жизни,
Не что иное, как... ты сам!"
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Косточки от вишни*



Слегка потерянным лицом,
(То ль, правда, то ли байка)
Предстала перед мудрецом,
Жена-домохозяйка.

-- О, мудрый старец, дай совет,
Мы с мужем часто в ссоре.
Бальзамом станет твой ответ
Моей нелёгкой доле.

Вопрос к тебе всего один,
Прости, коль будет сложным.
Всегда успеем разойтись…
Быть вместе нам возможно?

И после (глас едва умолк)
Недолгого затишья,
Мудрец такой ответ дать смог --
А любишь ли ты вишню

Весьма смутил её вопрос.
Не глух ли этот старец?!
Но на вопрос ответ был прост –
Как не любить, что в сладость!

-- Вкушая вишню, всё-таки,
Сама, одновременно,
Выплёвываешь косточки,
Забыв о них мгновенно!

Коль любите друг друга вы,
Знать, в том и ваша сладость.
А ссорились не от любви,
Что не её касалось!

Один совет могу лишь дать:
Учись и в личной жизни,
Те "косточки" выплёвывать,
Любя, как прежде… "вишню"!

----------


## zakko2009

*Логика*



«Проверь меня, о, мудрый старец,
Дабы сомнений не осталось!

Я философский факультет
Закончил на «отлично»,
По логике – вопросов нет…
В том убедишься лично!»

Взглянув с улыбкой на младого,
Отказывать ему не стал.
Видать, он знанием подкован,
Коль так уверено сказал.

И, предложив ему присесть, --
«К твоим услугам, дорогой.
На логику устроим тест,
(Хотя, и не бог весть какой).

Не поспеши ответить сходу.
Подумай, прежде, чем сказать:
Два чудака по дымоходу
Спустившись, стали вылезать.

Так, с белым лишь сравнить листом,
Лицо, глядевшее с испугом,
На друга грязное лицо,
Едва взглянули друг на друга.

Ответь – кому из них двоих,
Скорей умыться предстоит?»
«И впрямь, что не бог весть какой,
Твой тест! С лицом, конечно – грязным!
Давай, отец, свой тест другой,
Пока он будет умываться!»

«Тестировать-то, я готов,
Однако же, ответ таков:

С лицом, что чистым, углядев
Лицо, у друга по несчастью,
То скажет самому себе --
Пора бежать мне умываться.

А друг его подумать сможет --
Лицо, как и у друга тоже!

Но логика, сынок, не в этом.
Поторопился ты с ответом.
(О том -- я говорил тебе).
Спустившись по одной трубе,

Лишь только так им может статься --
Обоим, грязными остаться!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Ветер в голове*



Коль часто ветер в голове,

Для оптимиста не беда.

Тут хочешь, верь или не верь --

Знать, мысли, свежие – всегда!


от автора
Понравился коммент. с одного лит-сайта
Людмила Знаменская # сегодня в 00:390

мысль свежая - конечно, не пустяк,
не ветер страшен, думаю, -...сквозняк..

----------


## zakko2009

*Как знать...*


_
"Не надо иметь, а надо уметь!"_
Поговорка



Свободных в фирме мало мест,
А безработных много.
На дворника прошёл он тест.
Пусть так!И слава Богу!

От радости аж онемел…
«Поздравить Вас позвольте!
Оставить фирме свой e-mail
Вам лишь осталось только.

Что? Нет компьютера у Вас?
С трудом, но всё же верим.
Факт -- не устраивает нас.
Мы…  очень сожалеем!»

На рынке ящик помидор
Пришлось за доллар взять.
Рискнуть последним – повезло,
Ведь всё продал за пять.

Купил за пять, продал за сто.
Стал деньги в долг давать.
А, коль проценты брал с того --
Не станут осуждать!

Купил машину… бизнесмен
И загородный дом.
Пора, от стольких перемен,
Подумать и о том –

Скорее жизнь застраховать.
Ведь, мало-ли…  чего…
Но страховой агент опять
Спросил e-mail его.

Как прежде, глас одно вещал,
Компьютера, мол, нет.
Агент лишь головой качал,
Сказав ему в ответ:

«Эх, кем бы Вы могли бы стать,
Приобретя компьютер!
Ведь бизнес Ваш, ни дать, ни взять,
А, по опросам,  крупный!»

«Мне суждено об этом знать --
Звучал ответ невинно –
С компьютером я мог бы стать,
Лишь, дворником… на фирме!»

----------


## zakko2009

*
Сильный*






  Гуляя, попал, как-то, ослик под дождик.
  Ох, как тяжелы эти капли дождя!
  От боли вдруг вспомнил про маленький зонтик,
  Что взял он с собою... и, видно, не зря.

  Cтал, прячась от капель, о зонтике думать:
  «Теперь стало больно, наверно, ему!
  И надо же капать так недружелюбно,
  Чтоб всем было больно?! Зачем, почему?!»

  Но без дружелюбия им не остаться.
  Пусть маленький домик, а всё ж приютит.
  Когда же в нём ослик сумел оказаться,
  Стал слушать, как дождик по крыше стучит.

  А сделанный вывод, как прежде, не новый.
  Не зонтик, так домик жалеет опять.
  От капель, чтоб домику не было больно,
  Решил он собою его закрывать.

  «Ах, бедненький ослик! – кричал медвежонок –
  Ведь больно от капель на крыше, поди!»
  Ответом само прозвучало невольно:
  «Кому-то же в жизни должно повезти!

  Спасая других, забываешь о боли...
  И тем я судьбе благодарен своей,
  Теперь стал сильнее, чем зонтик, и домик…
  А больно должно быть тому, кто сильней!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Обнажённая душа*




  Раз к мудрецу пришла, в слезах,
  Девица молодая.
  Мудрец услышал в просьбе – «Ах,
  Что делать мне, не знаю!
  Я людям душу открываю,
  Но не пойму никак:
  Обманывают постоянно!
  Советом подскажи.
  Пусть, станет мудрости познанье,
  Лекарством для души!»

  Мудрец, подумав, ей сказал:
  «Раздевшись догола,
  Пройтись, чтоб каждый увидал,
  По городу, смогла б?»

  «Как я могу?! Господь с тобой!
  Нагою вдруг остаться?
  Ведь надо мной весь род мужской,
  Захочет надругаться!»

  Едва умолкла, был ответ
  Умеренный, спокойный:
  «Так не ходи — таков совет –
  С душою… обнажённой!»

  Морали притче не дадут.
  Не басня, чай, известно.
  А, что мудрец имел ввиду --
  Своё находит место!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Приколист*




В стотысячный раз вылез джинн из сосуда.
-- О, мой повелитель, уж коли позвал,
Твоё исполнять я желание буду!
Ждут уши мои, чтоб его ты назвал.

-- Нет, нет! Я, как прежде, решил приколоться.
И в том убедиться, что сказки не врут!
И что тебе так угодить мне неймётся?
Давай-ка, дружок, возвращайся в сосуд!

-- Как скажешь-прикажешь, о, мой господин!..
Зубами скрипя, влез в бутыль и притих.
В стотысячный раз слушать стал бедный джинн,
Ему надоедливый песни мотив.

«Выходит и входит! Выходит и входит!
Ах, как у него это ловко выходит!
«Выходит и входит! Выходит и входит!
Но так замечательно всё происходит!
Выходит и входит... »

И вдруг, застонав от накопленных ран,
(Душевных, конечно) джинн молвил: «Баран!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Любовь и Дружба*



Не мало встреч у многих притч…
Встречались Бедность и Богатство…
С охотником встречалась дичь,
А Безобразное с Прекрасным…

Случилось, как-то, повстречаться,
По мне, так близкая родня,
Любви и Дружбе, (что, по счастью,
Не обошли собой меня…)

Задумавшись, Любовь спросила:
«Зачем на свете ты нужна?
Всех осчастливить мне по силе.
Я с этим справлюсь и одна!»

В ответ ей Дружба улыбнулась --
«Скажу, коль ближе нет подруг,
С условием: чтоб ты не дулась,
Что от меня услышишь вдруг.

С тобой нас не минуют грозы.
Прислушайся к моим словам --
Улыбку я оставлю там,
Где ты, лишь, оставляешь слёзы!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Головокружение*



Уж уходил от мудреца,
Довольным, мужичёк,
Коль, от начала до конца,
Мудрец ему помог
Ответами своими.
Никто ведь не отнимет
Тех знаний, что заполучил.
Но на прощание, спросил –

Позволь последнее спросить.
Почто, ответь, так часто
У женщин голова болит?
Живи сто лет и здравствуй!

Мудрец взглянул на мужичка
Со старческой улыбкой --
От слабых лишь, наверняка,
Болит головка шибко!

В природе женской -- свой мотив.
И за него не судят!
От сильных же мужчин, у них,
Она кружится, будет!

----------


## zakko2009

*Ценный подарок*

Москва сентябрь 2016
Центральный Дом Литераторов.
Перед началом торжественной церемонии вручения премий Альманаха «Наследие» с участием Великой княгини Марии Владимировны Романовой, конкурс Золотой микрофон»
Выступает Владимир Шебзухов









Пришёл, как-то, не в настроении папа.
А дочке, недавно, исполнилось пять.
Привыкла, однако, что если -- "тот" запах,
Знать, папа -- с работы... усталый опять.

Почётным был папа её, кочегаром.
Устало присел и нахмурил лицо…
Сегодняшним днём заработал он мало.
А дочке хотелось общаться с отцом.

Встречать, целоваться к нему побежала,
Трудяги рука не пустила её.
«Я очень хочу, чтобы не обижалась,
Дай папе -- подумать ему о своём!»

Наутро от дочки он принял подарок.
«С секретом коробочка, папа, открой!»
Вдвойне удивлён был отец спозаранок,
Открыв и увидев коробку… пустой.

«Все дети как дети -- конечно не знают;
Пустые коробочки и кошельки
Не дарят, а, чем-нибудь, их наполняют.
Лишь так принимают всё с лёгкой руки!»

Но дочь возразила: «Она не пустая!
Мои поцелуйчики в ней для тебя!
Вчера ты с работы вернулся усталый...
Так я накопила их, папу любя!»

Наполнились веки у папы мгновенно...
С подарком поныне, понятно без слов.
Откроет -- уносит от дум повседневных --
Тепло, поцелуи, улыбка… любовь!


Вышел в свет Альманах «Наследие» 2016 г номинантов Специальное издание литературной премии, учрежденной Российским Императорским Домом. В.Шебзухов «Ценный подарок» стр.186-187

----------


## zakko2009

*Деревенский дурачок*



О знаменитых помнят люди.
Но жизнь простого бедняка,
Запомнят все наверняка.
И долго ещё помнить будут…

В село съезжались отовсюду,
Чтоб поглядеть на… дурачка!

Кто всеми назван дураком,
Был знаменитым чудаком!
А чем герой был знаменит,
О том сказание гласит…

На предложенье выбрать деньги,
Что предлагают люди даром —
Берёт монету в три копейки,
А рубль отвергает с жаром!

Слывёт герой чудаковатый,
Пусть дурачком, немало лет…
Решил, лишь, будучи богатым,
Раскрыть свой маленький секрет —

«Мне предлагали деньги даром,
Не мог я людям отказать.
Слыть лучше чудаком, чем хамом.
Ведь стоило мне рубль взять,
Не предлагали б выбирать!»

Здесь вспомнишь, друг-читатель, ты,
Кому «довольно простоты».
Кто мудрецом является,
Не всяк им представляется!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Обман*



Кого случилось обмануть,

Глупцом не назови зазря.

В обмане истинная суть —

Коль был с тобою дружен он,

Тебе он больше доверял,

Чем ты того заслуживал!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Кошка и Богиня*



_памяти Леонида Енгибарова_

Любовь земная кошке снилась.
Девицею во снах была.
О превращении просила
Богиню, дабы помогла.

Могущая томить не стала
Лишь прошептала «Раз! Два! Три!»
Пред ними зеркало предстало.
«Ну, что ж, красавица, смотри!»

Любви земной расправив крылья,
Едва покинув небеса,
Свою познала сказку былью --
Избранник к ней явился сам.

Чтоб описать, кому досталась,
Не в силах подобрать слова.
Младой красив, высок, казалось,
Касалась солнца голова!

Что -- Аполлон, такой лишь снится.
Молва глаголет -- плоть и стать!
Не кошка, а уже девица,
Уж мчится… принца целовать…

Мышь пробежала между ними.
Мгновенно бросилась вослед,
Забыв творение Богини,
От коей здесь пощады нет.

В отчаянье взмолилась кошка.
Но до небес вдруг... не достать.
Так в "бочку мёда", ложкой дёгтя
Сумела мышь себя подать.

Богиня же неумолима.
Хоть щедрой, доброю слыла,
Моленья пропустила мимо…
Богиня... женщиной была!

----------


## zakko2009

*Житие Святого*



С богослужения домой,
Всё, славя Бога, шёл Святой.
А в доме вдруг увидел вора.
Завязывал вор вещи скоро.
Уж больно узел был большой.
Решил помочь ему Святой.

Едва лишь завязали узел,
Хозяина признав, не струсил.
Вмиг --  через левое плечо.
На то и вор, всё нипочём.

В  миру случалось и такое.
Святой же внял своим устам --
«Своё, пожалуй, я отдам,
Чем  зариться на всё чужое!»
....
Аналогичный случай произошёл с Преподобным Макарием Великим
(Египетский + Православный)прим. автора

----------


## zakko2009

*Тихий дом*



В том убедиться, что не бредни,
Решили муж с женой узнать;
А правда ли, что у соседей,
Всё время тишь и благодать?

В соседний дом отправив мужа,
Жена напутствие дала,
Чтобы тихонечко подслушал,
Познав, правдива ли молва!

Так на ловца и зверь бежит.
Нежданно приоткрыты двери.
Пришлось ушам своим поверить,
Что муж жене стал говорить.

«Прости, что вазу я разбил,
Сам виноват, спешил, однако…»
Ответ жены спокойным был –
«Не ты, а я в том виновата!

Сама поставила на край,
Спеша, хрустальное изделье.
Осколки соберём давай...
Забудем недоразуменье!»

Вернулся... Уж с открытым ртом
Жена внимала гласу мужа.
Что для того им делать нужно,
Дабы был тихим назван дом?

Поведал, что не с неба взято,
Познав семьи иные нравы:
«В том доме -- каждый виноватый,
У нас всегда -- мы оба правы!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Двенадцать ослов*



Однажды к мудрому Ходже
Погонщик обратился.
«Готов с ума сойти уже!
Считать я утомился.

Велел одиннадцать ослов
Мне перегнать хозяин.
А как считать до ста голов,
Пожалуй, с детства знаю.

Я сел на одного осла.
В пути их стало десять.
А на привале, вот дела,
Одиннадцать -- на месте.

Был счёт в пути всегда таков,
Другой же, на привале.
Пересчитай, Ходжа, ослов,
Сколь видишь сам глазами?»

Хоть бедолагу было жаль,
(Поди, с досады мрачен),
С улыбкою Ходжа сказал:
  «Двенадцать, не иначе!»

----------


## zakko2009

*

Одна и та же молитва*



Был, как-то, приглашён на ужин проповедник.
Уже накрытый стол, был полон всяких яств.
Гость для хозяина -- почётный собеседник.
В такой богатый дом пришёл он в первый раз.

Рассевшись за столом, взглянули все на гостя.
Услышать собрались молитву пред едой.
Но гость вдруг произнёс, не дожидаясь тоста:
«Молитва быть должна, прочитана не мной!

В любой семье есть главный, присутствует и тут.
Ведь  на его плечах ответственность за дом!
От взрослых до ребёнка с него пример берут. 
Знать, первому ему молиться за столом!»

Откашлявшись, сказал, в глаза не глядя гостю,
Хозяин, лишь привстал со стула своего:
«Не стоит повторять, с тем согласится взрослый,
Одно и то же вновь и больше ничего!»

И гость привстал в ответ, хозяина послушав.
Уж приоткрыл уста, чтоб, как-то, возразить.
Нежданно детский глас молчание нарушил.
Хозяину-отцу дочь стала говорить:

«Желала по утрам тебе одно и то же.
А в чём, так не пойму, была я не права.
Ведь доброго желать, всегда, наверно, можно…»
Задумался отец, услышав те слова…

----------


## zakko2009

*Есть захочешь*



Собака в аэропорту
Наркотики искала.
Найдёт, глядишь, дадут еду.
Но, как и прежде, мало.

На службе, чай, не первый год.
В работе безупречна.
Собака-дока, только вот,
Недоедала вечно.

Обнюхав небольшой багаж,
Нашла, что было надо.
И пассажира (в первый раз)
Вдруг одарила взглядом.

Глазами встретились глаза.
(С находкой не спешила).
А взгляд доходчиво сказал --
«Проблема разрешима!»

Нагнувшись к хладному носу,
Промолвил: «Не вопрос!»
Достал мгновенно колбасу,
О чём мечтал наш пёс…

Что голь на выдумки хитра,
С тобой, читатель, знаем.
И мысли разные, когда,
Порой... недоедаем!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Стыд*



Спешила на свидание,
Краса младая наша.
Прийти бы ей не ранее
Положенного часа,
Но, больно, нравился жених.
Поди, уж ждёт с цветами.
(Тут вспомнят женщины… своих,
Когда млады бывали)

Стояли парни на пути.
Был смех их слышен дружный.
Ребят, стараясь обойти,
Вдруг угодила в лужу.

Её, забрызганной, узрев,
Ребята замолчали.
Но тут же громче стал их смех,
Чем слышен был вначале.

«Я бы сгорела от стыда,
По множеству причин –
Сказала им млада-краса –
Но… на глазах… мужчин!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Зёрна на ладони*



С хитринкою произведенье,
(Чего в его твореньях нет)
Решил художник, от безделья,
Изобразить на полотне.

Картиною своей  доволен.
И ей название даёт --
«А сколько зерён на ладони?»
Название, ведь, всяк поймёт.

Вокруг картины глаз немало.
Доволен каждый был и рад,
Переходя в другое зало,
Что насчитал он — пятьдесят!

Творец в сторонке улыбался.
Сколь было зрителей – не счесть!
Никто взглянуть не догадался,
На пальцы, коих было... шесть!
.........
Притча написана по психологическому тесту.
(прим.автора)

----------


## zakko2009

*За что боролись..*.



Сказал Творец, создав корову:
  «Живи все шесть десяток лет!
Не бойся в поле молний, грома,
Тебе пастись на нём – чуть свет.
Тому, кто пригоняет с поля,
Всё пощедрее отдавай.
Так будут содержать с любовью.
И про телят не забывай!»

«Не лёгкая моя, знать, доля!
За ропот ты меня прости,
Коли на всё твоя лишь воля,
Но лет мне хватит -- двадцати!»

Дано добро на то прошенье.
Собака создана Творцом.
Своя для псины, в завершенье,
Звучала речь – «Перед крыльцом
Сидеть тебе у дома должно.
И может, даже на цепи.
Облаивать кругом прохожих.
Жить будешь лет до двадцати!»

Задумалась над тем собака.
«Для гавканья мне много лет.
Десяток забери, однако,
Их будто не было и нет.»

Творец с собакой согласился.
На очереди Человек.
Его, создав, и не приснится
Такое, что Творец изрек --
«Живи и жизнью наслаждайся.
Бери, что есть в земном раю.
Пируй, и спи, и развлекайся.
Но двадцать лет тебе даю!»

«Приму твои года-подарки.
Такою жизнью жить да жить!
Лета коровы и собаки,
Дабы бесхозными не быть
И ежели тебе не жалко,
Сумей на радость подарить!»

Так на себя смогли повесить,
Те, без заботы, двадцать лет,
Полвека, лишь отнимем десять,
Чего в корове вовсе нет –
Труд, но с большим переживаньем,
За обеспеченье семьи…

Уже и не считая дни,
  На всяк прохожих, знать не знаем,
  В оставшиеся десять лет свои,
  Сидим и у подъезда… лаем!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сорняки*




Не первый день любимый внук,
С утра и до обеда,
(В любом труде нет лишних рук)
На огороде с дедом.

Был наблюдательным малец.
Увидев вновь сорняк --
«Ответь мне, деда, наконец,
Я не пойму никак.

Ведь сорняки не станешь ты
Сажать, но всё растут.
А, коли не приложишь труд,
То не пожнёшь плоды?!»

Был свой, чтоб истину открыть,
У деда интерес --
«Всему благому в людях быть --
Не свалится с небес.

Ведь стоит многого труда,
Быть ценному в тебе.
Ненужное произрастёт всегда
У каждого в судьбе»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*

Лев в пустыне*



Лев, в жёлтой пустыне под древом лежал.
В тени, одиноко и громко вздыхал…
Над жёлтой пустыней той птичка летела.
Чтоб передохнуть ей -- на древо присела.
Под древом услышала громкие вздохи.
И что за беда вдруг такая, чтоб охать?
Об этом спросила у грозного льва,
О коем лишь славу гласила молва.

«В сей жёлтой пустыне мне так одиноко!
Пускай, и душа под короной, и плоть,
Но не избежать повелителю рока.
Пустыню покинуть не даст мне Господь!»

«Тебя, повелитель зверей, понимаю.
На свете немало путей и дорог.
Куда я лечу, и сама это знаю,
Мне быть там велит, не иначе, Сам Бог!

А ты позови, может, кто и услышит.
Кому-то, Господь ведь своё повелел.
Глядишь, для того на земле этой дышит,
Дабы одиночество скрасить сумел»

И лев заревел… пауки передохли…
И змеи попрятались в норы свои.
Саму, со своим предложением добрым,
Снесло с древа птичку рёв-громом таким.

И лев, виновато, дотронулся лапой.
Глаза приоткрыла – «Почто же орать?
Кто может реветь так, вестимо, однако,
Достаточно «Мяу» тебе лишь сказать.»

Со вздохом, покорно, но с нежностью -- «Мяу».
Услышав себя, царь зверей изумлён.
Лишь с "мяу" своим, пред ним львица предстала,
По-царски уверено, в мыслях – «Не сон»!

Не стала мешать и вспорхнула рок-птица.
Довольной летела, совет, ведь, помог...
Живут и поныне под древом лев с львицей.
А значит велел быть им вместе Сам Бог!

----------


## zakko2009

*Полупритча*



Поныне об этом сказанье молва.
Но песню, что не покидают слова,
Пусть далее носит по белому свету.
А мы, почитаем историю эту.


Пред Педагогом Поднебесным,
(В миру Конфуций назван был)
Предстала женщина, и лестно
Спросила, (знать, не просто так,
Хоть и робела, ужас как)
Дабы и за вопрос простил,
Как отличить от многоженства,
Такое – многомужество?

Пять чашек выставил философ,
Пять чайников, (пойми его!)
«Налей в пять чашек, без вопросов
Из чайника, лишь одного!»

Послушно женщина налила.
«Ответь мне – нравится тебе?»
«Но я же не о том спросила?
Ну, нравится, не лгу, поверь!»

«Сейчас же, из пяти сосудов,
Одновременно в чашку лей!
Ответь, я торопить не буду,
А нравится ль, тебе, теперь?»

И женщина, всё сделав так,
Воскликнула: «Да, ещё как!!!»

Услышать такое философ не думал.
Не смог Кун-цзы не омрачиться.
Испортила такую притчу!
Лишь про себя подумал «Дура!»


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Любовь и Время*




Любовь, на острове, что море поглощало
Безжалостно, как свойственно морям,
В отчаянье о помощи взывала
К плывущим  по морю случайным кораблям.

Корабль Богатства дал понять несчастной,
При всём желании, ей места не найдёт.
Полны все трюмы, палуба богатством.
Хоть много злата, тяжко он плывёт!

Корабль Гордости брезгливо отвернулся.
Вся мокрая Любовь…  не в интерьер…
Вот проплывает и корабль Грусти.
Отказом -- одиночества удел.

А вот и Счастия корабль близко.
Не докричаться, коль от счастья глух!
В отличие от всех, корабль изыскан.
Порой, чужих проблем не внемлет слух!

Любови ноги волны лжеласкали.
И остров превратился в островок…
Откуда ни возьмись, нежданно старец
Пред ней предстал, как неизбежный рок.

«Лишь я спасу тебя от погруженья!
Доверься мне, закрой свои глаза.
Уж ждёт тебя земля, твоё спасенье.
Не будет возвращения назад»

Любовь, очнувшись, обратилась к Знанью:
«Ответь скорее, кто же мне помог?
Как удалось спастись, не понимаю.
Наверно, старец, не иначе – Бог!»

И Знание с улыбкою сказало:
«Тот старец – Время, что творит своё.
И кораблям плывущим доказало,
Что без Любви, кабы её не стало,
Немыслимо на свете житиё!»

----------


## zakko2009

*
Не Норма*




_                     "И растёт ребёнок там
                     Не по дням, а по часам."_
                     А.С.Пушкин «Сказка о царе Салтане»

Давным-давно, в одном селе,
Родился мальчик по весне.

Всё расцветало, как во сне,
Когда зимой в мечтаньях спишь.
На радость молодой семье,
И расцветал у них малыш.

На радость и… на удивленье.
Хоть вундеркиндом не назвать,
Лучам лишь улыбнулся летним.
Малыш сумел уже стоять.

Ещё и осень не настала,
Отцу дрова стал подавать,
Их складывать, не как попало…
Рос мужичком, ни дать, ни взять.

Пять зим и вёсен пролетело.
Всего, всего не описать.
Чего же только не умел он
Творить, поверь, не станем лгать!

Казалось, не было печали,
Да вот… уста его молчали.
Малыш, сумев пять лет прожить,
Не научился говорить…

Раз, кашу пригубив с утра,
Убрал тарелку со стола.
«Мне, право, до неё нет дела!
Ведь каша эта подгорела!»

Глаза на лоб, точней – на лбы!
Родители в тревоге.
«Не знали, что и думать, мы,
Что ж ты молчал все годы???»

И голос, уж родной, звучал
(Ответ, на взгляд – банальный) –
«Чего молчал?.. Чего молчал?..
Ведь было -- всё нормально!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Умный и очень умный*



Пусть робко, всё же, попросил,
Чтоб за вопрос его простил…

-- «Ответь мудрец, ученику,
Коль боле мыслить не могу,
Запавшую мне думу…
Тебя, как прежде, я пойму –
Чем отличаются в миру;
Умнее всех и умный?»

Хоть и ни весть, каков тот грех,
Мудрец ученику изрек,
Что – очень умный человек,
В места не попадает,
Которые – не глуп средь всех –
Достойно покидает!

Лишь уделил внимание,
Учитель вдруг подумал:
«А, ведь, при всём желании,
Не станешь шибко умным!»

Никто тех знаний мудреца,
Уж точно – не убавит!
«Тебе – сказал он – те места –
Их, Жизнь сама подставит!»

Но нету худа без добра.
С другого глянешь бока --
Так, очень умному всегда,
Не будет  одиноко!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Предприниматель*



_  "Рубль — штучка! Три рубля — кучка!
                    В кучке -- три штучки."_
                     прибаутка


«Один арбуз -- по три рубля,
А, три -- продам за десять!»
Такую вывеску не зря
Смог продавец повесить.

Через минуту покупать
Арбуз, пожалуй, стоит.
Ведь покупателю понять,
Что рубль экономит.

С тремя арбузами домой,
Шагает покупатель.
С улыбкой говорит: «Плохой
Делец-предприниматель!»

Пред самым входом в дом, присел
Передохнуть от груза.
Промолвить, всё-таки, сумел:
«Зачем мне три арбуза?!»


Ответь себе, читатель, сам --
А как тебе -- наш коммерсант? 
.

----------


## zakko2009

*

Любовь до гроба*



Просил  мужчина о любви…
«О, Господи! Мольбе вонми!
Дай мне любовь  – до гроба!
Чтобы  любили оба!»

Господь услышал мужа глас.
Благословенье дал --
«В один умрёте день и час,
Как ты и пожелал!»

Вот повстречалась, наконец,
Кого женой назвал.
Семь лет прожил. Был прав Отец –
В один их час забрал.

«Почто, о, Господи, прости,
Так мало дал пожить?
Детей, что нарожали мы,
Не довелось взрастить!»

Господь услышать этих слов
Не ожидал никак.
Ведь, дал добро желанью быть,
Просил до гроба муж любить.

Кто ж виноват в том, что любовь
Была  так коротка?

----------


## zakko2009

*

Хрупкие игрушки*



Мудрец любил дарить игрушки.
Сам мастерил их для детей…
Могли, и квакать, и свистеть
Его забавны побрякушки.

Тоска, однако, не напрасна…
Игрушки, что дарил не раз,
Красивы, но ломались часто.
Все хрупкие,  как на заказ.

Восторг детей сменяли слёзы.
Малыш, разбив игрушку, сник.
И  удержать себя не может,
Ведь полюбил… и к ней привык.

Родителей  настало время.
Всему ведь настаёт конец.
Есть свой предел и у терпенья.
«В чём мудрость? Нам ответь, мудрец!»

«Им, детям, никуда не деться! --
Мудрец с улыбкою в ответ —
Пройдёт совсем немного лет
И, кто-то, вдруг подарит сердце.

Тому,  кто примет дар, понятно –
Брать бережно и… аккуратно!»

----------


## zakko2009

*

На чудо надейся...*



Просил волшебника мышонок --
Сплошное в просьбе «ох» и «ах» --
Достал до маленьких печёнок,
Мышонка каждодневный страх.

Попасть боялся кошке в лапы.
И стал волшебника просить,
Из мышки кошечку «состряпать»,
Его-мышонка,  превратить.

Взмахнул тут кисточкой волшебной
Кудесник «что ни  пожелай»...
У кошки страх был повседневный,
Лишь слышала собачий лай.

Ползёт обратно с просьбой кошка.
Наверно, ей собакой быть.
Прибудет  храбрости немножко.
Всё легче и спокойней жить.

А дальше-больше -- пред пантерой
Собака прижимала хвост.
Превращена собака в зверя.
Остры и зубы, крупный рост…

Боясь охотников, со страху,
Готова в озеро нырнуть.
Чтоб перестала охать-ахать,
Решил кудесник всё вернуть.

Признал свою волшебник слабость,
Власа на кисти теребя...
«В кого б ни превратил на радость,
Мышонка сердце… у тебя!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Одноногая цапля*



-- Я видел цаплю, что стоит
Лишь на ноге одной!
О чём всё это говорит,
Ответь, учитель мой?

-- Стоит и будет так стоять,
Здесь всяк меня поймёт –
Ведь стоит ногу ей поднять,
Как тот час упадёт!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Семнадцатая глава от Марка*




Предупредил своею речью,
Священник, службу отслужив –
«Беседа следующей встречи,
Касаться будет темы лжи! –

Дал и напутствие, однако –
К той встречи подготовьтесь вы!
Познайте истину — «от Марка» –
Его семнадцатой главы!»

На службу выйдя чрез неделю,
Пред тем, как проповедь начать,
Решил спросить он первым делом,
Чтоб о своём, о чём-то, знать –

«Напутствие давал; от Марка
Евангелие почитать.
Главы семнадцатой, хоть как-то,
Сумел, кто истину понять?

Пусть руки только те поднимут,
Кто понял, прочитав главу.
Едва узрю сию картину –
Как тему начинать, пойму»

На диву, все подняли руки.
Уж тема ждёт,(а тема – "ложь")
Читатель, не зевай от скуки.
Подвох священника поймёшь!

Утраты времени не жалко.
Секрет раскроет нам ответ --
«Семнадцатой главы от Марка,
В Евангелие, вовсе нет!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Высшее мастерство*


_
"Против лома нет приёма..."_
Пословица


Учитель боевых искусств,
Стал мудрым старцем, понимая,
Младым дорогу уступая,
Что больше пользы принесут,
Кто боле сильный и кто знает
Искусство древнего Китая.

Уж старым стал.Пришёл однажды
С далёких стран к нему боец.
С порога заявил юнец --
«По боксу чемпион, а так же,
Есть чёрный пояс, наконец!
Я знаю, вы великий гуру.
Молю меня не огорчить.
О многом я просить не буду --
Чему-нибудь, но научить!»

Взглянув на юношу серьёзно,
Мудрец раскрыл свои уста.
"Чему-нибудь"? Ну что же, можно!
Коль обучаться не устал…

Представь, по городу гуляя,
На улицу ты забредёшь,
С дубинками, где поджидают…
Что на уме их – не поймёшь…

Ученья всякие на свете.
Их, при желании, понять.
Я научу, как в жизни этой,
По улицам тем не гулять!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Дервиш*



Человек, встретив дервиша, всё же спросил --
«От ответа, глядишь, не убавится сил...
Без упрёка спрошу, потому, не грубя...
Почему я так редко всё вижу тебя?»

«Твой вопрос "Почему?", слаще слов "Ну, зачем
Ты явился опять? Надоел нам твой дух!"
Мне, по жизни шагая, из многих речей,
Греет душу подчас, что ласкает мой слух!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Гончар и Горшок*



Услышав в мастерской, гончар --
«Ты, мой создатель!Ты, мой бог!» –
Чуть с табуретки не упал.
Ведь речь сию держал горшок.
Но удержаться всё же смог…

Так получился диалог…

«Из глины ты меня создал!»
«Что дальше… не пойму?»
«В чём смысл творенья – не сказал!..»
«А ты не рад тому,
Что, наконец, увидел свет?»
«Конечно рад -- один ответ!
Не обессудь… сумей сказать...
Уж больно хочется  узнать...»

«Постой, постой…. И не спеши…
Сначала для себя реши,
Определись, чего ты хочешь;
Знать смысл творенья моего
Иль радоваться от души?»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча без названия*




_"Скупой платит дважды"_
                   поговорка

Слуга хозяину принёс
С базара тухлу-рыбу…
И от того, кто сморщил нос,
Принял на выбор дыбу.

Из трёх, чтоб выбирал одно;
Иль съесть товар с базара,
Или ударов ровно сто,
Иль стоимость товара!

Без промедленья стал он есть,
Пока не подурнело…
И отказавшись, выбрал плеть,
Свой зад подставив смело.

На семьдесят седьмой удар
(Осталось-то чуть-чуть)
Не крикнул он, а простонал --
«Я лучше заплачу!»

Хоть платит дважды, но порой,
Способен удивить скупой!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Белошвейка и Ангел*



Раз белошвейка шила
На берегу пруда.
Напёрсток уронила.
Уж не вернёт вода!

Своя в водице тайна.
Сказание не ложь,
В народе не случайно –
«Пропало – не вернёшь!»

С Небес, нежданно, ангел,
(Глаза в слезах не лгут)
«Не стоит духом падать!
Тебе я помогу!»

Три пальца в воду ангел
Сумел лишь опустить --
Напёрсток жемчугами
И золотом блестит.

Глаза у белошвейки
Застыли криком «Ой!»
Но опустились веки…
Промолвила:«Не мой!»

«Исправить дело просто!» --
Задумка, знать, была.
Достал другой напёрсток.
Он был… из серебра.

«Не мой!» -- опять вздохнула.
Достал ещё – «Возьми! --
Ей свой, родной, вернул он --
А эти в дар прими!

Подарок мой за честность!
И впредь не надо лгать!
Приобретёт известность
Пример -- богаче стать!»

Летели безвозвратно
С тех пор года, деньки…
С любимым мужем, как-то,
Гуляла вдоль реки.

Упав нелепо в реку,
Муж скрылся под водой.
У белошвейки веки
Наполнились слезой.

И ангел, спутник верный,
Узрел её беду.
Ей из воды мгновенно
Достал… кинозвезду.

«В судьбу мою, спасибо,
Ты снова заглянул.
Вернулась духа сила,
Что мужа мне вернул!»

Звучало с гневом тут же --
«Зачем же мне ты лжёшь?
И что ж, родного мужа
Не примешь, не возьмёшь?»

«Прости, коль виновата
Была перед тобой.
Но вспомни, что, когда-то,
Сказала я «Не мой!»

Глядишь, и повторится
Вновь твой эксперимент.
Передо мной явиться
Сумеет президент!

Их получу в подарок.
Куда мне столь мужей!
А человек я слабый…»
Сказал, подумав, ангел --

«Но ты… меня мудрей!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Человек и Вселенная*



*
Сомнению Знанье несёт Человек.

Свои есть секреты в познанье, наверное…

«Увижу — поверю!» — он мудро изрек.

«Поверишь — увидишь!» — сказала Вселенная.
*
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Нищий и горячий камень*



Собрал бумагу для костра
Зимой, погреться, нищий…
Уж разжигать дрова пора,
Да и заняться пищей…

Старинна рукопись в руках.
Взяло верх любопытство.
Читал в поломанных очках
Написанное, быстро.

«Горячий камень, кто найдёт
На берегу у моря,
О чём мечтал – приобретёт,
Минуя в жизни горе!»

Подумал: «А чего терять?!
Глядишь – приобрету!
Пойду по берегу гулять,
Осуществлять мечту!»

За камнем камень поднимал.
Все были холодны.
С досады в море их бросал,
Ведь, как один, равны…

И вдруг дрожащая рука
Взяла горячий камень.
Что дальше, мы, наверняка,
Уже, казалось, знаем...

Едва поднял он, Боже мой.
Как бросил по привычке...
Давай подумаем с тобой,
А есть ли смысл у притчи?!

----------


## zakko2009

*Родня*



_по Энтони де Мелло_

Никак не может сквозь толпу
Попасть корреспондент.
Казалось, только лишь ему
На съёмку дан запрет.

Ведь слышно было «Он живой?» --
«Да, вроде, нет! Не дышит!»
«А, ну-ка, пни его ногой!» --
Даже такое слышит…

Авария… И жертвой пал
Несчастный на дороге…
В редакции, кабы заснял --
Не обивал пороги!

Но тут идея, крикнул вдруг:
«Раздвиньтесь, наконец! --
Так не поняв толпы испуг --
Ведь, жертвы я отец!»

Испуг сменил весёлый смех.
Не мог понять никак...
Но разом удивил он всех,
Коль, жертвой… был ишак!

----------


## zakko2009

*Бутерброд*


_
по Коэльо Пауло_

Давным-давно, в одном селе,
Был случай, что оставил след,
На много-многие года…

Так, довелось, и слышать мне,
Коли неслась из уст в уста
Молва о знатном мудреце
И о правдивом кузнеце,
У коего вдруг со стола,
(Едва открыл, голодный, рот) --
Упал… вверх маслом бутерброд.

Пришли сельчане к мудрецу,
Не ради – скрасить свой досуг,
А, дабы истину узнать,
Как это всё им понимать?

Закону веровал народ --
Вниз маслом бутерброд падёт!

Лишь только утром, на рассвете,
Изрек мудрец, как старший – детям,
Чтоб успокоился народ,
Мол, сам кузнец, отнюдь, не врёт,
Но вот оказия такая –

Вверх дном -- не мажут бутерброд!

----------


## zakko2009

*Пощёчина другу*




Изнеможённые, в унынье,
Брели два друга по пустыне,
В мечтаньях о морской заре,
Дабы забыть о зной-жаре.

Поспорили о чём-то вдруг…
Хоть спор серьёзным не назвать,
Пощёчину, один из двух,
Себе позволил другу дать…

Вмиг стало мрачным всё вокруг…
И на песке,  враз написал
Обиженный --   «Мне близкий друг
Пощёчину сегодня дал!»

Брели и далее они…
Им вечер подарил прохладу.
Всю ночь в молчанье провели.
К утру душа нежданно рада!

О, нет! Был вовсе не мираж!
Перед глазами сине море.
Из заточения -- на волю,
Сравнили путники тот час!

Двоих друзей обняли волны.
Надежда в них не умерла.
Своей судьбой они довольны.
Фортуна их не обошла.

Но жизнь сюрпризами полна.
Кто был обижен, захлебнулся
И стал тонуть -- что за дела --
Никак не мог на брег вернуться.

Но друг, что рядом был, помог
И вытащил его на берег.
Спасённый про себя изрёк –
«В Большую Дружбу нужно верить!»

Он высек надпись на скале --
«Мой друг меня от смерти спас!»
От друга слышит – «Странно мне!
Почто -- не на песке, сейчас?»

«Коль друг обидит, мы должны
Писать об этом на песке.
Чтоб ветр, дыханием своим,
Делиться не давал ни с кем!

Но, если друг тебе помог --
На камне высекать не грех
Слова деяний, добрых тех…
Чтоб ветер сдунуть их не смог!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Грех*



В саду прогуливаясь, как-то,
Беседуя негромко,
Спросил вдруг юноша монаха,
Растеряно и робко:

«Правдивы часто и мудры,
Твои слова для всех.
Пусть, истины, порой, стары,
Но, что такое… грех?»

Молчать монаху не к лицу,
На заданный вопрос --
«Как помогаешь ты отцу,
Коль вижу, что подрос?»

Едва монах его спросил,
Ответ звучал мгновенно.
Своим рассказом удивил…
Отцу – достойна смена!

«Ответь, отбрось наивный страх;
Коль многим удивляешь,
А как – продолжил речь монах –
Ты женщину желаешь?»

Тут юноша вдруг покраснел
В смущении... в незнанье…
Знать, нужный и ответ поспел,
Монаха, в назиданье.

«С тем согласимся и поймём,
Мы истину и эту --
Грехом с тобою назовём,
Всё, что боится Света!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о винограде*



Жил маленький мальчик на свете.
Он слеп от рождения был.
Играть, как ровесники-дети,
Во всякие игры любил.

Конечно, не всё удавалось,
(Слепой, не сыграет в футбол)
От доли, которой досталась,
Наш мальчик, отнюдь, не был зол…

И не по годам слыл он мудрым…
Вот, как-то, был случай такой --
Гулял по базару он с другом.
А друг -- мальчуган озорной.

Чего на базаре им надо?
Об этом любой бы спросил.
Огромную ветвь винограда,
Мальцам, кто-то вдруг подарил.

Делить, меж собою, поладили,
(Для двух пацанов -- не бог весть!)
«Давай по одной виноградине,
По очереди будем есть!»

Довольны остались, казалось.
Не жаль уходящего дня.
Закончена трапезы сладость.
«Зачем обманул ты меня?» --

Слепого укор очевиден.
Две ягоды рвать он сумел.
А, коли молчал друг и видел,
Знать, три виноградины ел!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*
Ива и Дуб*



Рос старый дуб с младою ивой…
Росла, по-своему, счастливой
Млада, прислушиваясь к дубу,
Что звался, по-соседски, другом,
Но упрекал несправедливо –

«Как можно быть такою слабой?!
Не дай нам Бог, коль буря грянет!
Хоть, оба будем ей не рады,
Тебе она последней станет!»

И… по-народному — "накаркал";
Заведомо нам иву жалко.
Поднялся сильный ураган.
Kрутил cвоим хвостом Шайтан...
Стучало небо в барабан...
Но дуб не городской платан.
Пусть потерял он много веток,
Изрядно и потрёпан был,
Ан устоять хватило сил.

А что же молодая ива?
Соседа-друга удивила.
Всецело покорилась ветру.
Куда он дул, туда и ветви
Свои покорно наклоняла.
(Поди, секрет, какой-то. знала)
Осталась прежней, как была.
Всю нежность сохранить смогла.

Лишь стихла буря, дуб спросил:
«Откуда ты взяла столь сил,
Пред ураганом устоять,
Остаться прежней? Не понять…
Ведь ты слаба! Ответь скорей!»

«Знать, сила -- в слабости моей!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Дельный совет*



Верхом, проделав путь немалый,
Пред самым въездом в стольный град,
Увидел юноша кудрявый,
За изгородью виноград.

Крестьянин рядышком работал.
Устал, видать... аж побледнел...
«Бог в помощь! От твоей заботы,
Прекрасный виноград поспел!»

«Хвала Иисусу и Марии!
А что так смотришь на меня?»
Услышав, всадник сделал вывод,
Что в разговор вступил зазря.

«Высматриваешь – вновь крестьянин
Всё в том же духе продолжал –
Как насладиться бы плодами,
Уж, коль глазами их достал!»

В ответ, спокойными устами --
«Глазами – да! Но вот беда!
За изгородью, что с шипами,
Не окажусь я никогда!»

«Что на уме, пожалуй, знаю –
Своё взволнованно звучит –
Снять с лошади седло мечтаешь,
Да к изгороди прислонить…

Попону на шипы накинуть
И так добраться до плодов!..»

«Глаголешь истину, вестимо –
Совет хороший, будь здоров!»

----------


## zakko2009

*

Нежданная находка*



Бродил крестьянин по базару.
Рот без толку не разевал он свой.
Скорей бы отоварить тару,
Да с ней вернуться в дом родной.

Остановился вдруг, зачем-то…
«Вот так находка!» -- вслух изрёк.
Случается такое редко –
Найти нежданно кошелёк.

Глас пролетел над головою --
«Беда случилась на пути!
Мой кошелёк потерян мною!
Кто бы помог его найти?»

Богач, сидевший на верблюде,
Кричал-взывал, что было сил,
То к Небесам, то к смертным людям --
Найти пропажу всех просил.

Вмиг позабыл бедняк о благе.
Предстал с находкой-кошельком.
Вернул потерю бедолаге,
Что на горбах сидел верхом.

Пересчитал богач монеты.
«Здесь, в кошельке, лишь сто монет.
А было двести, вскрыл – и нет их!
Куда девал? Держи ответ!»

Привёл беднягу к мировому,
Мол, так и так, чтоб рассудил!
Судья был знанием подкован,
В народе справедливым слыл.

«Верхом гуляя по базару,
Ты двести вёз монет с собой.
И... голову ломать не стану --
Вернули кошелёк не твой!»

Тут бедняку и привалило!
Ждал он того иль нет, кто знает!
А притча выдаст свой ответ --
Быть честными – не помешает!

----------


## zakko2009

*
Красота и Уродство*



_
по Джебран Халилю_

На берегу морском, Уродство
Вдруг повстречало Красоту.
Такого рода "инородство",
Свело лишь -- искупаться тут!

Едва с себя одежды сняли,
Отдались ласковым волнам.
Плескаться, плыть не уставали,
Взрывались брызги тут и там...

Уродство на берег вернулось.
И облачилось не в своё.
Ему плевать, что будут думать.
На то — уродства бытиё!

Никак того не ожидала.
Хоть, огорчило Красоту,
Но тем, что на брегу осталось,
Прикрыть сумела наготу.

С тех пор, (не ведая причины)
И принимают — за одно
Другое, женщины, мужчины...
Однако, что кому дано;

Кто созерцал лик Красоты —
В любом обличие узнает.

Уродство же не понимает;
На шик-наряд разинув рты,
Лишь на мгновенье замирают.
И замыкается кольцо —
Уродство, знавшие в лицо,
(Пусть облачается не раз)
Его от их не скроет глаз!

----------


## zakko2009

*Жемчужина*



по Джебрану Халилю

Спросила, как-то, под водой,
Свою подругу устрица:
«Что происходит вдруг с тобой,
Ты часто стала хмуриться?
Не скрыть страдания в глазах…
Нет-нет, да слышишь «Ох!» и «Ах!»

«Ох, худо мне, день ото дня!
Настрой мой никудышен!
Такая гложет боль меня!  --
В ответ подруга слышит –

Согласна, что не всяк поймёт!..
Ещё терпеть -- смогу ли я?
Всё дело в том, во мне растёт
Тяжёлое… и круглое!»

«А мне вот, жаловаться грех!
Здоровьем, настроеньем,
Не раз я удивляю всех…
Дай Бог тебе терпенья!»

Ответил ей нежданно краб,
Подслушав разговор --
«Несёт Царицу до сих,
Покорно верный раб!

Каким страданием полна,
Понять не можешь ты…
Жемчужину родит она,
Редчайшей красоты!»

----------


## zakko2009

*The last word is always mine**




_То «слово – за тобой», случайно,
Не обронённое в печали,
Порой, крепчает от того,
Что ты его… хранишь в молчанье!_


Жил в городе «ЭН» любопытный чудак.
Не грустный чудак, но и не весельчак.
Никак не понять чудака до конца.
Хвастливо глаголил, что ум – мудреца!

Решил, как-то, странник, его испытать.
«Поверю, что ты настоящий мудрец;
Сумею тебя оскорбить, обозвать --
Спокойствие выразишь мне под конец!»

Вот всякая брань понеслась, полилась.
Диковинный странник свой выдал запас…
Вокруг любопытных толпа собралась.
Застыла, умолк только странника глас.

Довольный и гордый чудак вопрошал.
«Теперь ты поверил в меня-мудреца?»
Однако, услышав ответ, спал с лица --
«Поверил бы я, кабы ты... промолчал!»
..........
* Последнее слово всегда за мной(анг.)

----------


## zakko2009

*Правильный выбор*



Подняться на высоку гору
Пришлось, дабы вопрос задать
Мудрейшему в округе гуру –
Как мудрым в этом мире стать?

Искали истину младые…
Был в медитации мудрец…
Покорно ждали… Наконец,
Проблемы их решит… земные…

Лишь перестал молчать, как рыба,
Ответ держал: «Не нов мой глас,
В нём – Правильный лишь делать выбор,
Придётся каждому из вас!»

-- «Тот выбор, правильный, поведай,
Каков он? Как нам распознать?»
Мудрейший не прервал беседу –
«Из опыта вам нужно взять!»

-- «Тебя, учитель, почитаем…
За любознательность прости…
Что, мудрый дашь совет, мы знаем –
Как опыт нам приобрести?»

Всегда спокоен, с кем бы ни был,
Задумался мудрец тот час…
«Неправильный лишь делать выбор,
Придётся каждому из вас!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Мужик и топор*



Пропал топор у мужика.
Всё обыскал мужик.
«Украли, знать, наверняка!»
Вмиг головою сник.

Понуро вышел он во двор.
Соседа сын стоял.
Мужик подумал – «Вот он, вор!
Свой прячет взор не зря!

Меня, увидев, вдоль ворот
Прошёлся…  В ус не дует…
Но, мне ль не знать – так ходит тот,
Частенько кто ворует!»

Уж, было, сделал первый шаг,
Вступить с ним в разговор –
Глазам не верилось никак –
Наткнулся на топор…

Но, коль, как прежде, не один,
Чутьё ему не врёт –
Вновь перед ним соседа сын,
Но тот… "кто не крадёт"!

Глаза блестели, всяк поймёт,
Как чистый родничок.
«Такой чужого не возьмёт --
Подумал мужичок –

Всё, что надумалось не так,
Пожалуй, сущий вздор!
Ребёнок этот, никогда
Не сможет скрасть топор!»

А узелок завяжется – как в песне –
И развяжется…
И мы споём с тобой, дружок,
Что всё не так, как кажется!
.

----------


## zakko2009

*

Тёмные стороны*



Закончил гуру тему дня –
«Сдаётся, поняли меня –
Смотреть на вещи вы должны,
Всегда со светлой стороны!»

Хоть и дела другие ждали,
Звучал вопрос ему вослед --
«Как поступать, ответь, чтоб знали --
Вдруг на вещах сторон тех нет?»

Вопросу был учитель рад –
«Коль светлых нет сторон, так знайте --
Вы, натирайте, натирайте,
Пока они…  не заблестят!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Ворочать камни*




Ворочали камни в карьере три мужа.
Здесь всяк согласится, не лёгок их труд.
Но, сделанный выбор, пожалуй, был нужен.
Трудягам не важно – поймут, не поймут!

«Что делаешь ты?» -- напрямую спросили.
Ответил один, мол, горбачусь я здесь.
Другого,  вопросом тем не удивили.
Ведь сам по себе был вопрос -- не бог весть…

«Ворочаю камни я здесь ради денег!» --
На краткий вопрос -- однозначный ответ.
И так же неважно -- поймут ли, поверят.
Как не было цели другой, так и нет!

Спросили у третьего, всё интересно,
(Со мной согласится читатель -- и нам)
Ответом одним стала притча известна.
Прислушайся сердцем – «Я строю здесь храм!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Лежащий*



Свой путь верхом держал,
Не торопясь, наездник.
Увидел, как лежал,
Быть может, по болезни,
Иль, упаси Господь,
Что без души вдруг плоть,
Несчастный на дороге…
Слегка дрожали ноги…

Лежащему тому,
Однако, повезло.
К восторгу своему,
Посажен был в седло.
А тот, кто помогал
Взобраться на коня,
С ним рядом зашагал,
Всё шпорами звеня.

Сидевший уж в седле,
Его ногой достал
И тот час поскакал
На вверенном коне.
Ответить лишь сумел
На удивлённый взор --
«С конём ты пролетел!
Прости меня, я – вор!»

-- «Прошу не говорить
Об этом, никому! --
Ответ вослед ему --
Не мне тебя судить!»

-- «Не хочешь, чтоб узнали,
Как скакуна украли?
Тебя пойму, мой друг,
Что стыдно станет вдруг!»

-- «Хоть не дурак ты, вроде,
Но не дано понять:

Чтоб веру не терять --
Готовым на дороге,
Лежащим помогать!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Нежданная встреча*


_
"А Ларчик просто открывался."_
И.А.Крылов «Ларчик»

Собрал вожак волков,
Казалось бы, привычно,
Что вновь вести готов,
Всех на охоту лично.

Но с грустью заявил
О старости своей.
Его, чтоб заменил --
Моложе и сильней!

Из стаи молодой
Предстал пред ним собрат.
«Что стаю за собой
Ты поведёшь, я рад!»

Благословенный волк,
Со стаей в лес умчался.
Был от охоты толк,
Что не случалось часто.

Охотничий рассказ
Услышал волк-старик --
Охотников зараз
Сразили семерых.

На следующий день
Вожак, с охоты, грустный,
Тут хочешь, верь не верь,
Совсем один вернулся…

Поведал, что троих
Вдруг повстречала стая.
Как удалось от них
Ему сбежать, не знает!

Волк старый удивлён…
Ведь семерых сразили.
Спросил, не лжёт ли он,
Что трое победили!

Признал вожак печально
Разгадку тайны сей –
«Мы просто повстречали…
Трёх преданных друзей!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Выбор звездочёта*



Решил падишах наградить звездочёта.
Не баловал он подчинённых никак.
Однако, была не случайна забота,
Его предсказатель судьбы – холостяк!

«Бери из гарема – сказал повелитель –
На вкус свой и выбор любую жену!»
Представ пред запретным, растерян был зритель…
Глаза разбегались, чтоб выбрать одну.

И вот у красотки жених вопрошает –
«Каков твой ответ на вопрос -- дважды два?»
Младая ответила – «Каждый ведь знает
Ответ с детских лет, будет – три! Я права?»

Что станет женою она экономной,
В том, правда своя, даже спорить не стал.
Спросил у другой, коли было привольно
(На то падишах сам согласие дал!)

Вторая ответила – «Будет четыре!»
Услышав, подумал – «Пожалуй, умна!
Всё легче живётся тому в этом мире,
У коего рядом не дура жена!»

Спросил и у третьей. Ответила третья --
«Ответ однозначный – конечно же – пять!»
«Не факт, что гуляет в головушке ветер --
Подумал жених – своя правда опять!

В глаза посмотрела, ответила смело!
Щедра эта женщина! Ох, как щедра!
Настроена жить-поживать, так умело,
Чтоб было под боком немало добра!»

Довольны ответами сами невесты.
Растерянность, робость, смятенье признав,
Так стал звездочёт, и без умыслов, жестов,
Красивую выбрав... по-своему прав!

----------


## zakko2009

*Тревога и Страх*




В град, по делам своим,
Явилась Смерть с утра.
И часовой спросил:
«Зачем ты к нам пришла?»

Услышал часовой,
Едва вопрос изрек --
«Я заберу с собой
Лишь сотню человек!»

«Ох, многовато, что-то!» --
Здесь страж не устоял.
«Уж такова работа!
Забота не твоя!»

Покинув пост у града,
Стал всех предупреждать.
Совет давал, мол, надо,
Готовиться и ждать.

Но к вечеру предстало,
Не сто – три сотни аж!
«Ты слово не сдержала!» --
Сквозь зубы молвил страж.

«Придётся мне поверить.
Взяла лишь сто, мой друг!
Взять остальных сумели
Тревога и Испуг!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Умный вопрос*



Профессор лекцию свою
Закончил так – «Я вам даю,
Всего минуту переждать,
Затем вопросы задавать.

Вопросов глупых не бывает,
Что школьник, что студенты знают.
Их у пытливых просто нет!
Бывает глупым лишь ответ!»

Уверено закончил фразу.
Студенты аж притихли разом.
И каждый сдерживал свой раж.
Звучало ведь, как... «Отче наш»!

Смельчак, нарушив тишину,
В глаза профессора взглянул –

«Ответьте мне -- вопрос задал --
Вот, кабы я на рельсы встал,
Схватился бы за провода,
Ударит током – не беда,
Подумаешь, воскликну «Ай!» --
Поехал бы я, как трамвай?»

Хоть глупым сей вопрос казался,
Профессор делал вывод свой.
Студентов отпустив домой,
В глубокой думе оставался!

----------


## zakko2009

*Лошадь и верблюд*



Взмолилась солнцу лошадь –
«На свете нет щедрей!
Я знаю, дать ты сможешь
Свет радости моей!

Красива средь животных --
Ту правду не отнять.
Твоею волей можно
Ещё красивей стать!

О, дай мне, Солнце, шею
Красивых лебедей.
Просить, прости,  посмею,
И ноги подлинней.

Ещё, седло, чтоб было,
Одно, на все века.
Людей бы я возила,
Не натерев бока»

Небесное светило,
Лишь  улыбнулось тут.
Ей зверя опустила
По имени «Верблюд»

«Готов по описанию,
Сей зверь, ни дать, ни взять...
По твоему желанию --
Такою хочешь стать?»

И солнце улыбаясь,
Услышало  ответ,
От страха заикаясь,
Сказала лошадь -- «Н-н-нет!»

По-прежнему красивой
Лошадку назовут…
Но радует пустыню
С тех пор живой верблюд!

----------


## zakko2009

*Последняя партия*



_"Лисица, может, и права --
Раз в год рожаю я -- но льва!"_
Басня «Количество и качество»

Придумывал мудрец за шахматной доской,
Играя сам с собой, мудрёные ходы…
На то и шахматы, чтоб думать головой,
Да пожинать, порой, работ ума плоды…
Лишь отпустила на мгновенье круговерть,
Увидел гостью, что зовётся Смерть…

Недолго думая (и мудреца понять)
Ей предложил он партию сыграть.

Сама себе хозяйка, согласилась.
Два мудреца за шахматной доской…
И партия сия аж сутки длилась.
С победою -- мудрец (ещё живой)

«Ты одолел меня… не скрою – оробела!
Не удавалось ране никому.
Проси награду за свою победу.
Пожалуй, догадаюсь и пойму!»

«Щедра, однако, уж прости, Косая,
Давай-ка партию ещё сыграем!»
Желание такое удивило.
«Что ж ты не просишь, чтобы жизнь продлила?»

Звучал Косой с улыбкою ответ --
«Жизнь шахматам приходится сродни –
Не столько радует количество побед.
Насколько интересные они.

Иметь любой мечтал, наверняка,
Столь интересного... соперника!»

Вторая партия не знаем, сколько длилась,
Однако, ведомо, что Смерть с ним согласилась…

----------


## zakko2009

*Высокомерный вельможа*



Глумился над блаженным, как-то,
Вельможа голубых кровей.
Привык юродивый, однако,
К высокомерию людей.

Хоть обращался крайне грубо
Вельможа с ним, смеясь в глаза,
Он подарил вельможе рубль,
А на прощание сказал,

Изобразив такую сцену –
«Меня тогда лишь позови,
Когда себе узнаешь цену…
Но только сдачу -- мне… верни!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Нет ничего случайного*


_
По Пауло Коэльо_

«Казалось, был непобедим,
Пришлось, однако, усомниться… —
Юнец, с наставником – своим
Решил сомненьем поделиться. –

Признал сам гений, не иначе,
Свою родню, (ему ль не знать)
Печально молвив:"Неудача,
Для гения – родная мать!"*

Учитель, всё понятно, вроде;
Всем Гений наделён сполна…
Ошибка, знать, в самой Природе?(?)
Обоих – создала она!»

Отреагировал мгновенно,
Кто долго слушал и молчал.
«Ошибочного совершенно,
Нет ничего! – ответ звучал –

Пример такой я приведу,
Коль разобраться попросил;
Меня с тобой не подведут,
Пусть даже сломаны, часы.

Когда застыли их минутки,
Со мною согласятся разом,
Что время, точное, два раза,
Покажут непременно… в сутки!

И гений, с Неудачей прав,
Своею матушкой назвав!
Сумел, лишь стоило признать,
И Мир на острове** познать!»

-------------
*Изречение Наполеона Бонапарта
**Остров Святой Елены (англ. Saint Helena [;se;nt h;;li;n;]) — 
Остров широко известен благодаря Наполеону Бонапарту,
 который здесь, в изгнании, провёл свои последние годы.

----------


## zakko2009

*Смекалка*



К мулле, раз, женщина пришла
С надеждой за советом.
Поведала ему она
Про щель  и про монету…
Монета-медный пятачок,
Под полом оказалась.
Чай, не поймаешь на крючок…
Знать, вскрыть полы осталось.
Игра, поди, не стоит свеч,
Но, ей монетку жалко…
Уж вся готова слышать речь.
В ней мудрости смекалку…

Мулла, как прежде, мудр и краток --
«Коль медный грош твой не достать,
Ты брось монету в щель из злата,
Не жалко будет пол вскрывать!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Предусмотрительный ёжик*



_                    "Так выпьем же за нашу
                      предусмотрительность!"_
                             (из тоста)


Таща за собой на верёвке батон,
Шёл по лесу ёжик… серьёзен был он.
И от любопытства расширив глаза,
Спросила колючего зверя лиса –

«Куда же спешит так лесной мой собрат?
Я вижу -- ни солнцу, ни травам не рад!
Уж, коль не приветствуешь, хоть улыбнись…
Своею задумкой со мной поделись.
Глядишь, полегчает, не спрячешь недуг!»

«Я вешаться – ёжик ответил – иду!»

Лишь, кажется, не удивить тут ничем,
Однако, спросила -- «Батон-то… зачем?(?)
Уважь любопытство, и здесь мне ответь…»

«Кто знает, как долго я буду висеть?!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Вечная рыбалка*



Ну как прошла рыбалка? --
Спросили рыбака.

-- Мне времени не жалко,
Поймал я судака.
-- Ого! Никак, большого?
-- Пятнадцать килограмм!
-- Не видели такого!
А ты… покажешь нам?
Или под польский соус
Улов свой проглотил?
-- Уж так и быть, откроюсь --
Его я… отпустил!

-- Был редок, всяк уверен,
Тот вес у судака!
-- Что толку, не поверил
Никто б, наверняка!

----------


## zakko2009

*Бес в ребро*





Гуляли три девицы раз
На берегу пруда.
Прохладою в столь знойный час
Манила их вода.

Соблазн велик для молодых.
Куда теперь деваться?
Уж принимает их, нагих,
К себе вода купаться.

А в тоже время шёл старик
И нёс ведро плодов.
Худой и немощный на вид,
Но, благо,  был здоров.

Старик -- хозяин этих мест.
Он по лесу гулял.
Увидев девственных невест,
Заворожённым встал.

И отвести не мог он глаз,
И  скрыть себя не смог. 
Младые закричали враз --
«И не мечтай, дедок!

Что нА берег мы выйдем все,
На это не надейся!»
Старик на корточки присел,
А дале – плач хоть, смейся;

Вмиг, что ответить им, нашёл.
Сказал спокойно, мило,
С ведром на прудик свой пришёл,
Кормить он… крокодила.(?)

Не стоит боле продолжать.
Сию смекалку нам понять!
Хоть старый дед и лысый,
Соображает бы-ы-стро!

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча об унынии*




_                              "Весёлость -- не грех,
                              она усталость отгоняет,
                              а от усталости уныние бывает --
                              и хуже его нет."_
                              Преп.Серафим Саровский


Любил инструменты свои Сатана.
(И любит-лелеет, поди, до сих пор…)
Коллекция эта, хоть радует взор,
Хотелось, чтоб многим служила она.

Сложил аккуратно в стеклянной витрине,
На грех и порок, свой повесил ярлык.
Здесь был Молот Гнева, Довольство Гордыни,
Живущий поныне, Похабный Язык.

И Жадность, и Зависть, и Ненависть вкупе…
Для каждой подушечку Дьявол нашёл.
Чтоб блеском его сатанинских орудий
Мог всяк любоваться, кто в Ад вдруг пришёл.

Все цены, почти, одинаковы были.
(Готов был и даром отдать Сатана).
Но, коли гордился потрёпанным клином,
Была не случайно высока цена.

Пускай и невзрачно название клина,
Хозяину служит, что права рука.
Что, в «тихом болоте» — зовётся… Уныньем.
И Дьяволу с ним не расстаться никак.

Однако, Нечистого всё же спросили,
Почто он так ценит невзрачный предмет.
«Не все инструменты надёжными были,
Как это Унынье! — звучало в ответ. —

Устал с инструментами всеми кумекать.
Уныние стало надёжным теперь.
Как только вобьёшь этот клин в человека,
Для всех инструментов откроется дверь!»


Источник: http://pritchi.ru/id_10185

----------


## zakko2009

*Уныние*






_  по Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава) 

  Сья притча очень-очень
  Уныния полна…
  Наводит с первых строчек
  Одну тоску она.

  А, коль с Тоской едино,
  С утра, в преддверьи дня,
  Уж слышим от Унынья –
  «Нет денег у меня!»

  И, как тут не поверить --
  Есть повод унывать!
  Какой-то шум за дверью…
  Спешит скорей узнать.

  Там Щедрость подложила
  Почтовый перевод.
  В том переводе было
  Рублями аж пятьсот.

  Но радостно не очень
  Унынию опять.
  «Мне в очереди общей
  Придется постоять!»

  На почту все ж сходило
  За денежкой своей.
  И вправду получила
  Свои пятьсот рублей.

  Теперь их тратить надо.
  Глядишь, опять тоска.
  Потратив, вновь досаду
  Найдет наверняка.

  Тех денег не осталось.
  Все выпито до дна…
  Одна от притчи радость,
  Что кончилась она!

----------


## zakko2009

*Послушная вдова*




Глазами «пожирал» бродяга
Газету, в коей объявленье было --
У моря продаётся вилла,
С бассейном и фруктовым садом.
Казалось, что бродяге надо?
Словами классика, невольно,
В зобу его дыханье спёрло,
Нежданно, пересохло горло,
Прочтя, цена всему, лишь, доллар!

Тут хочешь, верь, а хочешь – нет!
Нащупав доллар свой в кармане,
Газету скомкав, молвил: «Бред!
Вестись на этот бред не станем!»

Забыв про недоразуменье,
Уткнулся носом в объявленье,
Что красовалось на стене.
Читая, что в кошмарном сне,
Знакомые уж строчки очень ,
Подумал: «А не лгут ли очи?»

Ан нет – всё та же ерунда,
И доллар, и у моря вилла…
«А дай-ка я схожу туда,
Прикинусь дурачком невинным!» 

Как в сказке далее всё было.
Пред продавцом предстал невинно.

А "продавцом" была… краса.
Не видел красивей лица.
Ещё чуть-чуть и хлебом-солью
Встречала б гостя у крыльца.

«Ну, наконец-то, дождалась!
Висит полгода объявленье.
Вы, что Спасителя явленье,
О коем весть давно неслась!»

И дале -- коротко и ясно;
Купил-продал! Всё, как «по маслу»
Но любопытство одолело.
Спросил хозяин новый смело --

«Не бог весть, чем глава полна –
Нелепа, почёму цена?»

«От тяжкого заболеванья –
В ответ звучало – помер муж.
И указал он в завещанье,
Хотя был в щедрости не дюж,
Дабы продав у моря виллу,
Все деньги от продажи той,
(Хоть я была ему женой)
Любовнице перевела.
Всё оказалось мне по силе
И долг я выполнила свой…

Всевышнему и… мне, хвала!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Идеальные*



Спросили вдруг на смертном ложе,
Перед отходом, старика.
И говорить он мог пока,
Соображать, однако, тоже.
Прожив на свете много лет,
Был всеми уважаем дед!
«Почто ты так и не женился?
Открой, поведай свой секрет!»

Неждана дедова улыбка...
Собрав в себе остаток сил,
Хоть было состоянье зыбко,
Закрыв глаза, заговорил.

«Промчались годы, не заметил,
Как старым, немощным вдруг стал.
Лишь идеальную на свете,
Я женщину себе искал!»

«Без малого, столетье прожил,
На долгом жизненном пути
Искал ту женщину, и что же,
Не удалось тебе найти?»

И вновь нежданно -- заменила
Улыбку дедову, слеза…
«Нашёл её, что часто снилась!
Пожалуй,  свой секрет сказал!»

«Но почему не поженились?
Нашёл, о ком давно мечтал!
Что же такое не сложилось,
Ведь долго ты её искал?»

«Была на то своя причина.
Коль выбора не лишена,
Так идеального мужчину
Искала пО свету она!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Высокий интеллект*



_
по Энтони Де Мелло_


Вниманье привлекал субъект,
Хваля высокий интеллект,
Но, не чужой,
А только свой.
В том видел для себя респект!

Одно осталось, чтоб вконец,
С ним согласился и мудрец!

Наморщив лоб, от хвастовства,
Нашёл мудрец свои слова –

«Твой "высочайший интеллект",
Напомнил мне такой эффект;

Хвалился часто заключённый,
Себя прогулки не лишая,
Уж, больно, в камеру влюблённый,
Что у него она... большая!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Листья салата*



Один христианин младой
Салата листья мыл.
Спросил постарше брат:«Со мной
Ты утром в храме был.
(Не помешало б чаще быть)
Там проповедь была.
А смог бы мысли повторить,
Что проповедь несла?»

«Прости, мой брат, но я забыл!
Бывает всяко с нами!»
Младого старший пристыдил
«О чём ты думал в храме?»

«И пусть всего не помню я,
Но проповедь со мною.
Сейчас во власти бытия,
Салата листья мою.

Однако, капли от воды,
На листьях не остались,
А листья, согласишься ты,
Всё чистыми назвались!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Щит и копьё*



Творивший оружие, мастер-кузнец, 
Все тайны познал своего ремесла…
На долгие годы чтоб слава была,
Решил удивить мастерством под конец.

Сиял ярким солнцем его медный щит.
Был лёгок, но крепок, всяк будет спокоен…
В бою, на турнире собой защитит.
Не зря на него понадеется воин.

На старости лет завершить бытиё --
Достойную пару создать он решил.
В творенье своё мастер душу вложил,
К щиту знаменитому сделал копьё.

Когда на продажу свой вынес товар,
Хвалил вперемежку, то щит, то копьё.
Народ восхищённый впервые слыхал,
Что это копьё всё на свете пробьёт!

Глядел на товар, приоткрывши свой рот,
Спешивший пополнить познанья везде,
Доверчивый отрок, коль мастер не врёт,
Спросил, по наивной своей простоте:

«За дерзость мою, пусть мне мастер простит.
Быть может, и глупый вопрос я задам,
Останется ли знаменитым твой щит,
Едва от копья он получит удар?»

Попав вдруг впросак немудрёным вопросом,
Предстал перед всеми с поникнувшим носом.

Хвалил ради славы своё мастерство,
Однако, прославил тот случай его!

----------


## zakko2009

*Вечная командировка*



Не мог жить мудрец без вопросов к нему.
Пожалуй, его аксакалы поймут.
Седой бороде не впервой отвечать.
Коль есть уваженье, негоже молчать.

И вот, прозвучавший нежданно вопрос,
Был, то ли с улыбкою, то ли всерьёз.
Однако, познавшему мир мудрецу,
Аж с первого взгляда казался, не прост!

Спросили, как может назваться жена,
Которую спросишь, так знает она,
Где в данное время супруг обитает,
Разбудишь средь ночи – где муж её, знает?

Видать, не случайно о старце молва.
Промолвил мудрец – «Не иначе – вдова!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Филин и мудрец*



Дабы просить совета,
Что сын перед отцом,
Вдруг филин на рассвете,
Предстал пред мудрецом.

«О, выслушай, мудрейший
И дай скорей совет.
Как знаменитой вести
Благой, я жду сто лет,

Когда же станет ясно;
Почто, я не  пойму,
Считая тьму ужасной,
Я в ней досель живу?»

В ответ – «О свете думай,
Ищи, стремись к нему.
Не будешь столь угрюмым,
Коль позабудешь тьму!

Ты, выбирать во власти,
Своё же бытиё!
Лишь избежишь несчастье,
Верь в счастие своё!»

Ему заухал филин –
«Дождался, наконец.
Тебе бы править Миром.
Благодарю, мудрец!

Так встретиться с тобой мне,
Ужасно повезло.
С надеждою спокойно
Лечу в своё дупло.

Лишь отдохну от ночи,
И мрака вновь дождусь,
Крылами, что есть мочи,
Взмахну и не вернусь!»

Мудрец застыл в мгновеньи.
«Сью птицу не пойму…
Что кроется в решенье --
Из тьмы лететь во тьму?!»

Но выбор птицы этой
Оспаривать не стал
И к солнечному свету
Навстречу зашагал!

----------


## zakko2009

*Много забот*



_"Самое лучшее лекарство для человека -- Любовь и Забота.
Если не поможет -- увеличьте дозу!"_
Пословица


"Делами и заботами загружен,
Был с Несвободою он долго дружен.
Так продлевает Несвобода жизнь тому, 
Кто понял вдруг, что он кому-то нужен!"
В.Шебзухов «Эти забавные рубаи»


Сказав, попутчик: «До свиданья!», —
Услышал, что сказал мудрец:
«Тебе желаю на прощанье,
Забот побольше под конец!

Чем больше в жизни их, тем лучше!
Живи и здравствуй много лет!»
Переспросил его попутчик:
«Ты шутишь, старче? Дай ответ!»

«Ответ не за горами, вот он —
Забот обилье — знать, здоров!
Лишь у больных одна забота —
Забыть навеки... докторов!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Нищета*




Не думаю, что в том духовно пал 

Индеец, углядев в грязи – зерно… 

Собрал, помыл, смолол и… сытым стал… 

В злой нищете – сумей ценить «добро»!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказочный слон* 






_"- А много ль корова дает молока?
- Не выдоишь за день - устанет рука."_
С.Михалков «Как мужик корову продавал»


«Здорово, дружище! Не виделись долго!»
«Ну, коли не шутишь, привет, старина!»
«Слух вышел давно за пределы посёлка,
Глаголет молва  -- приобрёл ты слона!»

«Что, правда, то, правда! И нет в том обмана!
Покупкой такой, я доволен  вполне.
Так  пашет мой слон, врать тебе я не стану, 
Что молвит народ -- на плантации, негр!

И грядки водой он с утра поливает,
У тёщи, жены вызывая восторг,
И брёвна на крышу, порою, таскает,
А справится с этим, один я не мог!»

От сказа такого глаза загорелись.
«Продай мне, дружище, слона своего!
Твой слон это сказка! Какая же прелесть!
Для сказки такой мне не жаль ничего!»

«Продать нелегко,  обижаться не смеешь.
Меня, друг мой старый, прости и пойми.
А, коли поймёшь, то уж точно поверишь,
Что слон  стал давно нашим членом семьи!

Однако,  глядеть на тебя больно тяжко.
Прости, что не дал разгуляться мечтам…
Ну, полно, мой друг, успокойся, бедняжка –
Как лучшему другу, слона я продам!»

Встречаются снова друзья через месяц.
«Здорово дружище!» Вдруг с грустью -- «Привет!»
Что малый ребёнок  свой носик повесил.
Как будто досады досаднее нет.

«Ну, как там наш слон, не стесняйся, поведай?»
Ответом звучало – «Ох, ужас какой!
В подвале сидят до сих пор бабка с дедом,
Боятся вернуться обратно домой!

Сломал в доме крышу, в колодец  нагадил,
Все грядки соседям и нам растоптал.
Сам чёрт бы, наверное, с ним не поладил,
Ведь  слон хуже дьявола… кабы я знал!»

С серьёзным лицом друг был полон вниманья...
Всё тело покрылось мурашками аж!
«Как другу, скажу я тебе на прощанье --
С таким настроеньем, слона не продашь!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Суицид*



Решил повеситься мужик.
Уж в том сомненья нет!
Главой лишь на мгновенье сник
И встал на табурет.

Петлю на шее затянул,
Другой конец — на люстре.
Ногой опору оттолкнул.
«Ну, всё!» — промолвил с грустью.

И с люстрою на голове
Лежит он на полу.
Увидел вдруг, тут верь-не верь, —
Шагает Смерть во мглу.

«О, Смерть, не покидай меня! —
Вдогонку крикнул он. —
Готовился, выходит, зря,
Коль встречи я лишён!

Кабы ты знала, боже мой,
Как жить мне, ох, не сладко!..»
Из тьмы донёсся глас Косой:
«Иди работай, тряпка!»


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Однако*



Жил-был на свете столяр.
Он делал табуреты.
Прожив своё на Свете,
Достойно мастер помер.

Уж до Небес добрался.
(Не требовалось сил).
«Кем на земле ты звался?» --
Господь его спросил.

«Я спец по табуреткам!
Их много у меня.
Хвала была не редкой.
Знать, прожил жизнь не зря!

Детьми назваться могут.
И в том секрета нет;
Что выстраданный в родах, 
Мой каждый табурет…»

Представший прерван знаком.
(Знакомо бытиё)
«Завидую, однако,
Но… каждому своё!»

Тут мастер растерялся
«Я, что-то не пойму! –
Но храбрости набрался --
Завидуешь… чему???»

«Что ты так не услышишь
От многих табурет --
А в чём же смысл жизни?» --
Был мастеру ответ.

----------


## zakko2009

*Смелость и Трусость*



_по Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава)


От себя со страху Трусость
Спрятаться решила вдруг…
Углядеть несчастной, участь --
Даже в зеркале испуг!

А куда и где не знает.
Рядом Хитрость, тут как тут --
«Смелость прогонять не станет,
У неё найди приют!»

Вот предстала пред избушкой.
Страх и бледность на лице.
«Коль мне Смелость не подружка,
Поселюсь я на крыльце!»

Смелости с тех пор идти,
Через Трусость сделав шаг.
Благо, на своём пути,
Не оглянется никак!


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Прогулка с пингвином*



Один солидный господин
Шагал с пингвином вместе.
Случайно шёл навстречу им
На службу полицейский.

Нежданно обратился мэн
К нему: «Прошу простить!
Быть может, ты подскажешь мне,
Куда же нам пойти?»

«Вы пробовали в зоопарк?»
«Прекрасная идея!
Благодарю!» В ответ – «Пустяк!
Не стоит, в самом деле!»

Как говорят «Гора с горой…»,
Но быть нежданной встрече.
Так с полицейским наш герой
Вновь встретился под вечер.

Окинут вмиг был господин
Столь удивлённым взглядом.
Ведь шёл, как прежде не один,
Шагал пингвин с ним рядом.

С сочувствием вопрос звучал
«А… как же зоопарк?»
Увидеть блеск в глазах в тот час,
Не ожидал никак.

Восторженно воскликнул мэн –
«Ой, здорово, поверь!
Но, коли, не окончен день,
В кино идём теперь!»


.

----------


## zakko2009

*Робинзон и попугай*




_ "У кого что болит, тот о том и говорит"_
                          Пословица


Про Робинзона с попугаем --
То ль, правда, то ли нет, не знаю.
Гуляет байка средь людей.
Свой сказ поведаю о ней.

Решил однажды Робинзон
Глаголать птицу научить.
Завёл и попугая он.
(Дар птицы ведом – говорить!)

Затворник свой познал покой.
Общался с птицей день-деньской.
Вот как-то попугай пропал.
Как звать и где искать – не знал.

Три дня ему дружочек снился.
Однако, друг, сам объявился.
Хоть птица, но в восторге диком,
Чем удивил своим он криком.

То ль, правда, то ли нет, не знаю,
Был крик такой от попугая --
«Ох, боже, боже, боже мой!!!
Там женщина! Ступай за мной!»

Тут Робинзона пробрало…
Бежал за птицей весь в поту…
«Неужто ж – думал – повезло,
Осуществить свою мечту!»

Нет… попугай наш не соврал…
Бегун лишь не о том мечтал…
Пред ним предстала, угадай-ка,
Конечно – птица-попугайка!



То ль, правда, то ли нет, не знаю...

----------


## zakko2009

*Имя Автора*





Предстал пред дедом мудрецом
Младой изобретатель.

— Прости за беспокойство, дед!
Я изобрёл велосипед!
Не быть тому лишь хвастовством…
О нём мечтали, кстати.

Советы — для тебя пустяк!
Подскажешь, если что не так…

Хоть мудрецу немало лет,
Взобрался на велосипед,
Затем перекрестился.
С восторгом прокатился.

Изобретатель у ворот
Глядел в томленьи деду в рот.
Дождался, наконец, творец,
Что выказал ему мудрец.

— Таков совет смогу я дать:
Сумей колёса поменять.

Переднее, чтоб было сзади,
А заднее, чтоб — впереди!
Коль справишься с работой за день,
То к вечеру ко мне приди.

И оба были рады встречи,
Едва настал заветный вечер.

— Я сделал всё, как ты сказал.
Колёса тотчас поменял.
Но, ничего не мог понять!
Не стал я на тебя роптать
И не гневил Создателя.
Не понял сам чего… видать!
А, что же изменилось, дед?

Готовый ждал творца ответ:
— Ф.И.О. изобретателя!

----------


## zakko2009

*Трагедия Богини*




Раз встретились на небесах,
 С богинею богиня.
Одна перед другой в слезах,
Как будто в чём повинна…

Другая жалости полна.
 «Что за беда с тобою?»
«Ох, влюблена я… влюблена…
Досель мне нет покоя!»

«Какой же бог не будет рад
Божественной любови?»
«Мой бог – обыкновенный раб!
Я от тебя не скрою…»

«Прости улыбке на лице…
Возлюбленный -- кастрат?»
«На ложе я довольна всем!
Любви моей он рад!»

«А в чём же дело? Не пойму!
Богиня ты иль нет?»
«Всецело отдаюсь ему!
Трагедии секрет --

Не может он меня назвать
Рабынею своей…
Но ею, для него лишь стать,
Хочу я, хоть убей!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Чего хочет дьявол*


Владимир Шебзухов "Копыта сатаны" корень терновника

_
По Брайану Ньюэллу_

Нарушила встреча с самим сатаной,
Нежданно, друзей закадычных, покой.

И так же внезапно следы сатаны
Исчезли. Друзья впечатлений полны…

 -- Я, как ни старался, но так не сумел,
Подслушать загадочный ваш диалог.
Скажи, а, чего от тебя он хотел?

-- Чтоб душу свою я отдать ему смог!
Но времени мало тебе уделил,
Ответь, а чего у тебя он просил?

-- Ему надо было кому-то звонить,
А рядом стоял телефон-аппарат.
Недолго пришлось и монетку просить.
Ну, дал я ему,  он был искренне рад!

-- Давай-ка пойдём мы с тобой поедим?
-- Без денег остался! Иди уж один…

С улыбкой в ответ -- Но их… есть у меня!
(Видать, с сатаной он общался не зря!)

----------


## zakko2009

*Оптимизм и пессимизм*





_                                "...Правдивы ль толкованья снов?
                                Ответит притча нам – как знать…
                                Смотря, как будешь толковать!"_
                                Притча «Что и как сказать»

Престиж, авторитет свой зная,
Решила фирма обувная,
Туда, где вечная жара –
Экспертов ей послать пора!

Потехи – час, но делу – время!
Уж пред двумя, предстало… племя.

Недолго изучали быт.
Жара о многом говорит.
Один, отправил телеграмму,
В которой высказался прямо –

«Не носят туфель, бот, ботинок!
Мы не освоим здесь свой рынок!»

Другой эксперт не отставал.
Своё послание послал –

«На экспорт нужно дать добро,
Коль фирме нашей повезло.
Никто, кого бы ни спросил,
Ни разу обувь не носил!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Сознательный гражданин*




Любила голубей кормить
Гражданка-россиянка.
С утра могла батон купить.
Для  голубей не жалко.

Не первый день вокруг себя
Разбрасывала крошки.
Так приучила голубят
К столь утренней кормёжке.

Вот, как-то, некий гражданин,
За нею наблюдал.
В миру сознательным он слыл.
Приблизившись, сказал:

«С батоном вижу Вас я здесь,
У птиц, не первый день.
Есть и клевать, клевать и есть,
Им, голубям, не лень.

Гражданка, знаете ли Вы,
На свете есть народ –
Млады и стары голодны –
Он в Африке живёт?»

Она ответила ему,
Едва закончил он:
«Никак докинуть не смогу,
До Африки батон!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Трудолюбие не порок*



«…Не принесёт познанье вред,
Не станет тяжкой ношею —
Всегда углядывать уметь
Во всех только хорошее!»

Учитель лекцию свою
Закончил этой фразой:
«Что слушали — благодарю!»
И попрощался с классом.

«Учитель мой, ответьте мне, —
Вопрос был непредвиден, —
И что же, даже в Сатане
Хорошее мне видеть?»

Вмиг прозвучал ответ тому,
Чей голос был игривый:
«Пожалуй, да! Меня поймут,
Ведь, бес — трудолюбивый!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Слова, слова...*



Слова, слова… как часто путаем мы их
С перестановкой мест слагаемых…


Поймал мужик златую рыбку.
Ой, как обрадовался шибко.
Желаний вдоволь накопилось…
Так на ловца и… "божья милость"!

«Желание проси – одно! --
Сказала рыбка мужику --
Как я смогу, так помогу,
Коль в сказке нашей суждено!»

В главе желаний много всплыло.
Но вспомнил, чтоб одно просил.
«Хочу, чтоб У МЕНЯ ВСЁ БЫЛО!!!»
И с тем он рыбку отпустил.

Что отпустил, благодарила,
Но жалко было мужика.
«У бедолаги, ведь… ВСЁ БЫЛО!
Хозяин -- барин! Я – раба!»

Подумала, уж на глубоком дне…
Но, жалко мужика и мне!

----------


## zakko2009

*Научный труд*



Бросив монетку, хоть был торопыгой,
Всё ж прочитать умудрился успеть --
«Бросьте копеечку автору книги
«Тысяча способов разбогатеть»

Вот удивился нежданно прохожий.
Автору книги вдруг нищему быть?
И почему обложив себя ложью,
Он подаяние начал просить?

Но на вопрос вмиг ответил убогий:
«Не удивляйся, о, мой господин!
Будучи нищим, из способов многих,
Вы познаёте лишь... способ один!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Ёлочная игрушка*



Игрушка на ёлке висит.
О, как же она хороша!
Блеск сам за себя говорит. 
(Ещё никому не мешал!)

Игрушку крути ни верти,
Блеск выдаст и эдак и так!
Прощалась, лучистой, внутри,
Беспечная в ней... пустота!

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрая свинья*



Спросили мудрую свинью
(Случалось и такое) --
«Почто, порой, еду свою
Ты трогаешь ногою?»

«Вкушая, ощущать еду
Люблю и ртом, и телом.
Плевать на то, что не поймут.
Кому какое дело.

Ведь, удовольствия сего,
Себя я не лишу!
А тайну пользы от него,
В себе одной ношу!»

Но любопытство брало верх.
«А как быть с воспитаньем?
Блистать манерами не грех,
Признайся ж, между нами»

Права по-своему свинья --
«Но пользу от манер,
Не получаю вовсе я.
Тут хочешь, верь не верь!»

Не стоит, думаю, друзья,
Задумываться нам.
Сказав, ушла от всех свинья,
Лишь по своим делам.

----------


## zakko2009

*Друг Бастер*



_по Майклу Керкхоффу_


Свою собаку, Боб,
Всё говорить учил.
По кличке -- «Бастер», чтоб
О главном говорил. 

С трудом, но "Есть хочу!",
Уже протявкал пёс.
Осталось, лишь, чуть-чуть,
"Гулять!", чтоб произнёс!

И… псину прорвало!
Подумать, кто бы мог --
Гласил за слогом слог.
От, Бобу повезло!

Нагавкавшись сполна
О жизни таковой,
Пришли два болтуна
С гуляния домой.

Боб полон был внимания.
Затронул тему вдруг,
Об их неравноправии
В соц. положеньи, друг.

Подумав, отказался
Пса с привязи спускать.
Без болтуна остался,
Но крепче Боб стал спать.

Обиделся – кто знает...
С тех пор, друг Бастер... лает…
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча ли...*



Раз повстречав приятеля, стал плакаться мужик --
«Такая неопрятная жена, хоть и привык
К неаккуратности её, но каждый божий день,
Ей говорить не устаю об этом, мне поверь!

Она же, слушая меня, живёт себе, не тужит…
А мне, мой друг, день ото дня, становиться всё хуже!»

«Моя жена – ответ звучал – ох, умница-хозяйка!
Не думал даже, не гадал… Трудиться – не лентяйка!
За многое её хвалю и каждый божий день
«Тебя всё больше я люблю!» -- мне говорить не лень!

Она же, слушая меня, живёт себе, не тужит…»
(Видать, и выбрала не зря себе такого мужа!)

----------


## zakko2009

*Мафия*



Раз, как-то, курица публично заявила:
«Быть в этой жизни  клушей  не люблю!  --
Простою квочкой оставаться, ей не льстило --
Пойду-ка я и… в мафию вступлю!»

Предстала перед  Вито Корлеоне.
«Хочу я в мафию! Прими меня скорей!»
Ответил курице, кто к хитрости был склонен! --
«Нет мафии давно уж, мне поверь!»

К советнику помчалась, к консильери*.
Аналогичный ждал её ответ.
Услышанному ей пришлось поверить --
«Ведь мафии давно на свете нет!»

Ан, всё неймётся целеустремлённой квочке.
Пред капитаном мафии стоит.
«Солдатом у тебя хочу быть очень!»
«Нет мафии давно!» -- тот говорит.

Едва зашла понуро в свой курятник,
Подругами была окружена.
Вопрос один звучал неоднократно,
Была ли в мафию всё ж принята она?

Хоть путь проделан ею был напрасно,
Сумела клуша овладеть собой,
Дабы ответить коротко и ясно --
«Нет мафии давно уж никакой!»

Промолвила, и от досады хмурясь,
Смиренно принимала бытиё…

Со страхом курицы тот час переглянулись.
Все поняли – «Знать, приняли её!»

..........
*см. Википедия

----------


## zakko2009

*Самая грустная притча*



_
по Евгению Санину_ (Монах Варнава)

Шёл нищий -- больной и скорбящий…

Смысл жизни давно потерявший…

В очах нескончаема драма…

Но, шёл себе, шёл… мимо храма!

----------


## zakko2009

*Грусти улыбка*



_Байка_

Конверт, как-то, вскрыли работники почты.
Хоть был и нарушен устав, но… не очень.
Все знали, что пишут так малые дети.
Лишь адрес обратный на этом конверте.

С трудом разобрали  работники почты,
Довольно смешной и корявенький почерк.
Что, дедушке мальчик, ему, на деревню,
Так деду Морозу лилось откровенье.

Писал, поздоровавшись  с дедом  Морозом,
Что, не попросить в новый год он не может,
Пальтишко прислать, коль его износилось,
А, новое, даже, однажды приснилось.

Ещё – рукавички и тёплую шапку.
Хоть бабушка рядом, но злой его папка.
Он бабушке денег почти не даёт.
А бабушка старая, скоро помрёт.

Растрогала просьба работников почты.
Собрали посылочку мальчику срочно,
С надеждой, что новое всё он наденет…
На варежки, жаль, не хватило им денег…

Вновь "деду Морозу" на почте письмо.
Работники враз распознали его.
Открыли, читали, не без любопытства:
«Посылка пришла от тебя очень быстро!

Я стал на себя примерять всё скорей.
Но, жалко, что варежек не было в ней.
Хоть вы со снегурочкой мне их послали…
Наверно, работники почты украли!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*На то и мудрец*



_
                                «На всякого мудреца довольно простоты»_
                                Комедия А.Островского.


«Учитель, много лет назад
Учил не пить спиртного.
Что я не пью, тому я  рад,
Здоровья стало много.

Запомнилось – куренье вред!
Спасибо и за это.
Ты сам, и некурящий дед,
И ясный ум при этом.

Пример хорош, чего скрывать.
Ещё благодарю --
Наркотик не употреблять! 
Сберёг ты жизнь мою!

Последний попрошу совет --
А как мне расслабляться?»

Один у мудреца ответ –
«Не стоит напрягаться!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Каждому по вере*



Раз, из воскресной школы шла  девочка домой.
Горят и щёки  обе, блестят глаза искрой.
Улыбка не спадает со светлого лица…
Похоже, с ней играет луч солнца  без конца.

Навстречу малой крохе шагает атеист.
В покое, в суматохе, был атеист речист.
Пройти не может мимо, чтоб не задать вопрос.
«Скажи-ка мне, на милость, с чего задрала нос?

Ты, в радости беспечной, любуешься собой?»
«Из школы я воскресной спешу скорей домой!»
Хитринкой заблистали прохожего глаза.
«Что ж в школе рассказали, чтоб прыгать, как коза?»

«Иону* проглотила большая рыба-кит!»
«А как же – вновь спросил он –  стал поживать и жить,
Коль воскрешённым не был? Ответь, я подожду»
«Лишь окажусь на Небе, в Раю его спрошу!»

Вопросами к ребёнку был, наслаждаясь, рад.
Спросил опять вдогонку – «А вдруг попал он в ад?»
С улыбкою довольной, не ожидал того;
Ему в ответ, спокойно – «Вы спросите его!»

…
*Иона (пророк) — Ио;на (ивр. — «голубь»), 
 библейский пророк (относящийся к так называемым «малым пророкам»),
 автор Книги пророка Ионы.

----------


## zakko2009

*Слепой старец*



Хотя мудрец давно был слеп, дивчине, не поднявшей век,
Ан всё ж спросить неймётся.

В смущенье глас её изрек -- «Уж, коли любит человек,
Так значит, он вернётся?»

Ждала ответ от мудреца, багрового стыдясь лица.
(Здесь зрячий лишь поймёт)

От старца, что не видел свет, был краток девице ответ.
«Кто любит – не уйдёт!»

----------


## zakko2009

*В поисках Правды*





_по Роберту Томпкинсу_


Уставший, измученный очень-преочень,
В глухой деревушке свой поиск закончил.
Казалось, тому, что нашёл её, рад был.
Своими глазами увидел он Правду.
Всё в той же забытой глухой деревушке,
Сидела, горбатая, в ветхой избушке.

Задать свой вопрос, ох, как было не просто.
Старуху-каргу он застал у огня.
Не видел ни разу такого уродства.
Но, коль отыскал, путь проделан не зря!

«Поведай, что мне сообщить всему миру?
Вернувшись, я весть от тебя передам!»
Лишь, плюнув в огонь -- «Всем скажи, я красива! --
И тот час добавила – и молода!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Самый красивый камен*ь


_
Памяти Максимилиана Волошина_ 


Подслушала раз ненароком
Девиц престарая вдова.
(Давно привыкла к «ахам-охам»,
Хвалила Бога, что жива)

Донёсся глас младой девицы --
«Смогу того лишь полюбить,
Кто сможет (пусть не будет принцем)
Красивый камень подарить»

Вдова, услышав, не смолчала --
«Иначе будет всё, поверь!
Полюбишь ты его сначала.
Едва откроет к сердцу дверь,

Простой булыжник в руку вложит.
И от восторга обомлев,
Назвать уверено ты сможешь --
Красивым камнем на земле!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о портном*




На улице стояли лавки.
Младой портной читал – «Шитьё»,
«Ремонт одежды», «Здесь – заплатки»
Читал и думал о своём.

У каждой лавки свой хозяин.
Владыкою своя рука.
Писали о себе и знали,
Что не пройдут наверняка.

Глаза младого разбегались.
«Здесь лучший в городе портной!»
Прохожие аж улыбались --
«Шитьём -- весь Мир доволен мной!»

Вновь вывеска очередная --
«Портным гордится вся страна!»
Младого мастера не знали.
А вывеска, поди, нужна.

Поставив лавку, не был скучен.
Доволен надписью такой,
Чтоб всяк читал – «Здесь самый лучший 
На этой улице портной!»

Едва была на лавке зрима,
И впрямь, не проходили мимо!

----------


## zakko2009

*Слепая*




«Нет повести печальнее на свете!»
Прошу простить иронию мою.
Когда-то мне пропели песню эту.
Её мотив я вам передаю…


Свою несут печаль написанные строки.
Девицу было жаль, с младенчества  слепа.
Стройна, в расцвете лет, красива, не глупа.
Но  тяготел над ней неправый рок жестокий.

Дружила с детских лет с соседским пареньком.
Ему лишь одному секреты доверяла.
Едва услышит шаг, (кой с детства был знаком) --
Делиться о своём -- тихонечко бежала…

Парнишка к ней привык. Ей яблоки срывал.
На пруд её водил… и песни попевал…
«Ох, кабы мне прозреть – призналась, как-то раз –
То  замуж  за тебя я вышла бы в тот час!»

На матушке-земле бывают чудеса.
Теплей на сердце новость не слышала краса.
Нашёлся всё же донор, поступком удивив,
А может кто-то  помер, глаза ей подарив.

Такое уж не снится, предела счастья нет.
Лишь вышла из больницы, чарует белый свет.
Окружена роднёю и голос: «Здесь я, здесь!»
Тот голос ей  знакомый, но облик – не бог весть!

Росточком маловатый, курносый нос нелеп,
Пусть всё не так ужасно, но был парнишка… слеп.
«Ты обещала, как-то, что выйдешь за меня!»
Ответила  девица, уж голосом звеня:

«Тебе, о, друг мой милый, лишь одному понять, 
Теперь я буду долго кого-то выбирать.
Глаза мои подскажут, они мне не солгут,
Никак, уже я вижу младых красавцев тут!»

Из  жизни её новой исчез тот паренёк.
Перенести такого ответа он не смог.
Промчались годы быстро. Однажды на крыльце
Ждала её записка. Сменилась вся в лице,

От столь корявых строчек – «Должна ты правду знать!
Хоть было трудно очень мне самому писать,
Но знать должна, что  очи тебе я подарил.
Не жалко, между прочим, коль этим счастлив был!»


 «Нет повести печальнее на свете!»
Прошу простить иронию мою.
Когда-то мне пропели песню эту.
Её мотив я вам передаю…

----------


## zakko2009

*Отцы и дети*



_по Ю.Степанову_


Лишь вылупился из яйца,
Вопрос услышал от отца:

«Цыплёнок, сын мой дорогой!
Теперь по жизни ты со мной.
Ведь в этой жизни веселей,
Чем в мрачной скорлупе твоей.

Ответь, кровинушка, скорей,
Что сам ты думаешь о ней?»

Едва лишь веки разлепил,
Отцу ответил с визгом: «Пи»

«Наверное, «ко-ко», сынок?»
Но сын ответил, как он смог.

«Ко-ко!» -- за мною повтори!»
И тихое услышал -- «Пи»

Уж с горечью слова у Пети:
«Как не похожи на нас дети!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказ про Рай и Ад*



«О, Господи!» -- во сне изрек,
Вдруг повстречавши Бога,
В миру, достойный человек
(Добра в нём было много) –

Сей встречи, коей очень рад,
Не будет на земле,
Позволь просить, чтоб Рай и Ад,
Здесь показал Ты мне!»

Две двери пред глазами вмиг.
Господь открыл одну.
Огромный круглый стол возник.
Был вкусный дух вокруг.

Сидели люди за столом
Голодные, больные.
У всех глаза перед котлом,
Досадные и злые.

Всё дело в том, что ручки тут,
Длиннющие у ложек.
Но дабы поднести ко рту
Еду, никто не может.

Прикованы ко всем рукам 
Все ложки, видел взгляд…
«Их доля, явно не легка --
Бог произнёс – Здесь Ад!»

Открыл Господь вторую дверь.
(И впрямь забавный сон)
Картина та же, верь не верь,
Однако, удивлён.

Всё тот же стол, и ложки те,
И пахнет вкусно тут,
Коль пища вкусная в котле,
Вокруг же… сытый люд.

Глазами Господа спросил.
С улыбкою в ответ --
«Не Я тому их научил!
Но в нас самих секрет.

Кто думал только о себе,
В аду голодным быть.
В Рай попадёт, кто на земле
Умел других кормить!»

Проснулся с трепетом добряк.
Свой сон не мог понять никак…
Как вдруг – «Сообразили!
Друг друга накормили!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрец и мухи*




Жена ругала мудреца
(Ворчанье жён знакомо)
«Сидишь и мыслишь без конца!
Помог бы мне по дому!»

Не вызвал гнев жены испуг.
«Ругаться нет причин!
Убил с утра я в доме мух --
Двух женщин, двух мужчин!»

Вся удивления полна.
И тихо, осторожно:
«А… как – промолвила жена –
Про пол узнать возможно?»

«Ну что ж, вопрос ты задала
Логичный, в самом деле…
Но две, и ты понять смогла б –
На зеркале сидели!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Памяти маркизы де Помпадур*




Собою оставайся сам

При гадостях нежданных.

Уж, коль от зависти гласа,

Знать, нету тебе равных!

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Астролог и король*




С утра к королю вдруг примчался астролог.
«Печальная весть повелителя ждёт.
Не знаю я, в чём провинилась пред Богом,
Но завтра твоя королева умрёт!»

О звёздах астролог знал многое, видно.
С женой повелитель расстался своей.
Хоть звёздную правду слуга ему выдал,
Был зол на него, тут пойми королей!

Трясётся пред носом уж меч королевский.
«Ответь мне, любезный, коль звёздам не врать
И всё им о всех наших судьбах известно,
Кончины астролога долго ли ждать?»

Захлопал придворный глазами невинно.
«От звёзд не доходит сей глас до меня.
Глаголют, однако, что после кончины,
Умрёт ваш король, лишь минуют три дня!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Разговор на Небесах*





— Ты спас ребёнка из огня.
А знаешь, кем он станет?
Из-за него сгорел ты зря.
— Да... знаю... мне сказали…

— Злодею явно повезло.
Таких не видел свет.
— Так, значит, победило зло?
Мне оправданья нет?

— Что той победе не настать,
Деянье подтвердило.
Кабы не стал дитя спасать,
То зло бы победило!
Православный сайт
Семья и Вера
ссылка

http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*Человек создан правильно*



Призвал к себе Господь Эйнштейна.
-- "Тобою Я доволен очень!
За труд земной неимоверный,
Просить ты можешь всё, что хочешь!"

"Господь, Ты -- создал Человека!
Здесь у Тебя полно всего,
Хочу, прости мне слабость эту,
Взглянуть на формулу его."

К нему Господь великодушен. 
 -- "Сие ты заслужил вполне!"
Предстало пред учёным мужем,
Чего не сыщешь на земле.

Альберт над формулой склонился.
Чрез три часа сумел присесть.
Чему-то очень удивился.
Потом вскричал -- "Ошибка здесь!

Чего-то я не понимаю!
ТУТ -- Совершенное творить!
Иль не заметил, может быть…"
В ответ, с улыбкою – "Я знаю!"
.

----------


## zakko2009

*С полуслова*



— Пришла просить совета я,
Все говорят, ты -- мудрый старец!
И думаю, пришла не зря,
И неспроста тебе я жалюсь!

За мужа замуж выходила,
Была слепа я и глуха.
Понять я не могла никак,
Что же со мной происходило?!

О, мудрый старец, не серчай —
И вот, однажды, накипело…
— Я понял всё! Не продолжай!
Когда услышала — прозрела!

Твой муж тебе не враг, а друг,
Коли пропал-исчез недуг!

----------


## zakko2009

*Огонь из ада*



Не знаю, как правильно притчу начать.
Кому и кого довелось повстречать?!
Не столь это важно в сказанье моём…

Убогий и царь повстречались вдвоём.

Спросил повелитель юродивого.
«Откуда шагаешь?» В ответ же «Из ада!»
Твоё, знаю, место, в Раю, вроде бы!
Куда занесло, и чего было надо?(?)»

Ответил спокойно убогий царю:
«Огня попросил, дабы пищу свою
Сумел я на ужин себе разогреть,
А мне говорят, мол, огня у нас нет!»

Глаза оказались на лбу у царя --
«В аду нет огня? Удивил ты меня!»
«Я сам удивился, поверь, государь!
Со мной объяснился, однако, их царь.

Поведал, что каждый приносит с собой
Накопленный, свой, его личный огонь!
Потом он добавил (пожалуй, не лжёт)
Что, сколь накопил, столько он его жжёт!»



Та встреча, кто знает, была, не была?!
Но притча, уж точно, до нас дожила!

----------


## zakko2009

*Пятка и Носок*


_
  по П.Бормору_


Носок вдруг обратился к пятке:
«Ответь мне, пятка, что не так?
Носки меняешь, как перчатки –
Молчу, поскольку, друг, не враг!

Тебя от грязи защищаю,
Коль знаю -- в том моя судьба.
Тому никак не возмущаюсь,
Что часто ты со мной груба.

Едва расстанемся с тобою,
В томленье жду свиданья дня...
Ответь и сжалься надо мною --
За что же топчешь ты меня?»

Презрительно сказала пятка --
«Один ответ: за то, что -– тряпка!»
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Жизнь после смерти*



Не взрослые, не дети,
Подростки лишь всего,
Одним вопросом этим
Замучили его.

«Что будет после смерти?»
Учитель, иль молчал,
Или в своём ответе –
Себе под нос бурчал…

Не взрослые, не дети,
Едва звонок раздался,
Спросили, от ответа --
Почто он уклонялся?

Тут никуда не деться,
В молве народной -- в лоб!
«Вопрос имеет место,
Но каждый ли поймёт?

Так пусть вопрос сей будет
Не первый, а второй.
Пускай сейчас волнует
Всех вас вопрос иной:

А есть ли жизнь до смерти?» --
Закончил тему глас.
Не взрослые, не дети,
Задумались тот час!

----------


## zakko2009

*Желаемая речь*



Мудрец, ты в жизни всё познал,
Поведал, многое сказал…
А знать тебе не интересно,
Всё, что при жизни неизвестно --
Чем на твоих похоронах,
Пусть, после слёз и многих «Ах»,
Закончилась бы речь потом?
Ведь, помечтать не грех о том!

Раскрыл мудрец свои уста --
«Мечта, чтоб речь звучала так:
Что помер, нам не верится!
А он, никак… шевелится!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Феномен*



Не каждому дано сие понять:

Советы многие не стал я принимать!

Жизнь -- вышибает из меня всю дурь!..

Но я-то знаю, где её достать!

----------


## zakko2009

*Млада-Краса*



Впервые отпуск за границей
Млада-краса проводит свой.
Такое ей уже не снится.
Чужое небо день-деньской!

Но, всё чужое, интересно;
Манеры, быт, еда, питьё…
И не во сне, уже известно,
А, видеть-познавать -- живьём!

Игрушки в магазине детском.
«В бассейне Барби» и цена --
Пятнадцать долларов, пять центов.
Но больно хороша она.

Вот «Барби в колледже», не хуже.
У куклы, хоть, цена скромна,
Всего пять долларов, но дюже
Мордашка у неё мила!

Глаза от кукол разбегались…
Глядела на неё одна.
«В разводе Барби» -- называлась.
Чуть не свела с ума цена.

Пять тысяч ровно, без… копеек,
(На родине сказали б так)
Но, можно ли глазам поверить?(?)
Для продавца ответ – пустяк.

В комплект тот входит; домик Джона --
Уж точно продавец не врёт --
Наряды куклы два вагона,
Машина, катер, вертолёт…

Подумала, главой кивая,
Дослушав о комплекте сказ --
«Хоть и страна для нас чужая,
Но много общего у нас!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Крысы на корабле*



Медальку стоит повернуть.
Глазами новыми взглянуть --

Едва лишь убегают крысы,
Корабль перестаёт тонуть!

----------


## zakko2009

*Чарующая богиня*



_Габровские уловки_


При виде статуи индийской,
Застыл и рот свой приоткрыл…
Стоял чудак пред  ней, то близко,
То от неё вдруг отходил.

Чарует «Лунное Светило»
Божественный от Чандры* свет.
Благодарят, что вдохновила --
Художник, скульптор и поэт!

Изрек, всё так же застывая:
«О, как божественна она!
Такая, боле никакая,
Служанка в доме мне нужна!»

То ль скряга, то ли эконом, кто знает,
Не поспеши судить, мой друг.
В головушке всего хватает...
Ведь у богини той… шесть рук.


*Чандра — в индийской мифологии богиня Луны

----------


## zakko2009

*Начитанная вуман*



Была женою браконьера.
Сама начитанной слыла.
От скуки в лодку мужа села,
Взяв книжку, молча отплыла.

Дремал, уставший от рыбалки,
Кормилец-муж на берегу.
Будить беднягу было жалко,
И разгонять пришлось тоску.

Так зачиталась, бросив якорь,
Что ничего не поняла,
Как вдруг возник пред нею катер
И рыбинспектор. Вот дела!

«Не ловят рыбу здесь!» — промолвил.
«Так я её и не ловлю!»
«Необходимое для ловли
Есть всё у вас, как я смотрю!

Мы доберёмся до участка,
Там вы заплатите свой штраф!» —
Закончил рыбинспектор важно,
С уверенностью, что он прав.

«А я поведаю в участке, —
В ответ, как гром средь бела дня, —
О страсти и рукоприкладстве,
Чтоб изнасиловать меня!»

«Вас даже не коснулся пальцем!» —
Стал робок, отчего-то, глас.
«Для этого есть всё, признайтесь,
Необходимое у вас!»


Источник: https://pritchi.ru/id_10614

----------


## zakko2009

*Нежданное приобретение*



-- Как часто ты молиться стал.
Коль жертвуешь терпеньем,
Так похвались скорее нам
Своим приобретеньем!

-- Скорей всего, не приобрёл,
А потерял я много.
Молясь, за ту потерю, счёл,
Быть благодарным Богу!

-- Загадками глаголишь ты.
Как быть потери -- в радость?(?)
Кроме несбыточной мечты,
Что ж у тебя осталось?

-- Моя душа не тяжела!
(Хвала за это Богу!)
Казалось, что ещё желать,
Нет зависти в ней, злобы...

Нет жадности, нет лицемерья в ней!
Глаголить Правду волен.
Глаза не прячу от людей,
Коль хитрости нет боле!

-- Весьма доходчиво сказал.
Правдиво без сомненья,
Что в той потере ты назвал --
Своё приобретенье!
.................
Семья и Вера
Ссылка

http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vlad...omment-page-1/

----------


## zakko2009

*Настойчивость*



_                            "При настойчивости
                             можно иглой колодец выкопать"_
                             Африканская поговорка



«На всё ответили сполна.
Такой вопрос у нас --
А сильная есть сторона 
В характере у Вас?»

«Настойчивость!» – «Так не беда! 
В ней тоже польза есть!
Мы с Вами свяжемся тогда!»  
«Я подожду, но… здесь!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Продавец сладостей*



_Деловая притча_

Две лавки сладостями торговали.
И возле школы не случайно тут.
Два продавца заведомое знали – 
Детишки мимо лавок не пройдут.

Одни и те же сладости-конфетки.
В одной из лавок часто пустота.
Её, зачем-то, миновали детки.
Подумал продавец: «Что вдруг не так?!»

Решил спросить у радостных детишек,
Что вновь из школы мимо лавки шли,
О личном наболевшем и услышал,
Чем там довольствуются малыши.

Всё дело в том, сначала много очень
Накладывал, сколь весило, не знал,
А, чтобы стрелка показала точно,
Всё лишнее с весов он убирал.

Клал на весы его коллега мало.
(Хоть грусть была видна в глазах детей)
Но дабы стрелка точность показала
Докладывал с улыбкою своей.

Пусть у детишек и смешна причина,
Её у них, пожалуй, не отнять.
Казалось, продавцу, она невинна.
Но так не смог -- в чём разница – понять!

----------


## zakko2009

*Щедрый работодатель*





Работодатель, что богат,
Прорабу был знакомым.
Заказу не случайно рад,
Построить аж два дома.

О щедрости его он знал,
Ведь, сей заказ не редок.
Что добросовестным слыл сам,
Работодатель ведал.

Заказ был странным лишь одним,
(«Хозяин-барин» -- точно!)
Тогда расплатится он с ним --
Когда дела закончит.

Два дома это не один.
Но уложился в срок.
«Прими работу, господин!
Всё сделал я, как смог!»

Работодателя восторг
Не передать в стихах.
Внутри, что во дворцах простор.
И «Ох» сменяло «Ах»!

Прораба чешется рука.
(Как говорят «к деньгам!»)
Не ждал услышать он никак --
«Заказ я новый дам!

Ты угодил мне целиком.
Нет слов, что -- молодец!
Построй, прораб, и третий дом,
Похожий на дворец»

Прораб рабочим духом пал.
Трудиться стал не очень.
Дешёвое всё закупал,
Дабы скорей закончить.

И упрощал то тут, то там.
(Заказчик не заметит)
Едва закончил, уж предстал
Пред господином с этим!

Сказал работодатель тут –
«Трудился ты не даром!
За добросовестный твой труд,
Прими сей дом в подарок!»

Источник
Семья и Вера

http://semyaivera.ru/2017/11/11/shhe...datel-pritcha/

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Житейская мудрость*



Златую рыбку дед поймал.
«Что хочешь, старче, пожелай!»
Мозги свои в кулак собрал.
Земной наклёвывался рай.

Слыл мудрым дедом средь людей,
За словом и в карман не лез.
«Хочу, чтоб с пенсии своей
Купил я сразу… «Мерседес»!»

Той рыбки уж простыл и след.
Здесь не солгу, поверьте мне,
Так подарить смог хитрый дед
Себе своё бессмертие!

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), Марина Сухарева (17.11.2017), Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

Приветствую, Вас, Владимир!
Очень приятно читать, а особенно смотреть и слушать Ваши притчи. Я очень рада, что такой замечательный всесторонний и талантливый автор появился у нас на форуме.
Обязательно загляну еще и прочту всё выставленное.

----------


## zakko2009

> Приветствую, Вас, Владимир!
> Очень приятно читать, а особенно смотреть и слушать Ваши притчи. Я очень рада, что такой замечательный всесторонний и талантливый автор появился у нас на форуме.
> Обязательно загляну еще и прочту всё выставленное.


Спасибо..
Ответ в личке!

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрец и королева*



Изрек мудрец однажды,
Кому, не помнит сам --
«Все женщины продажны!»
Внимали всё ж устам.

Дошло до королевы
Сказанье мудреца.
Лишь призвала, велела
Быть честным до конца.

«Ты и меня продажной
Считаешь, как и всех?»
Хоть выглядела важной,
Ан сдерживала смех.

Сумел владеть собою --
«Считаю, госпожа!»
«А сколько же я стою?»
Ответ опять держал.

«Сто двадцать тысяч златом!» --
Уверены слова.
С трудом улыбку спрятав --
«Почто так дешева?»

Словесную атаку
Нежданный ждал финал --
«Торгуетесь, однако,
Знать, правду я сказал!»

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Гнев и блаженство*

с оформлением


http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4345407/quotes/




_По Джей Рипу_


_"Милые бранятся -- только тешатся"_ 
 поговорка 

Запутан узел гнева и блаженства, 
 Один был выход развязать его, 
 Чтоб избежать судьбы несовершенство -- 
 Монетку бросить, боле ничего! 

 «Орёл» -- им пожениться и... не думать… 
 Пусть память прошлого – из снега вмиг вода! 
 Коль «Решка» вдруг -- она подсказкой будет, 
 Что по судьбе – расстаться навсегда! 

 Вот жребий брошен, в небесах монета… 
 Уж звон её услышан роковой… 
 Что им подскажет старая примета?! 
 Они же, видят «Решку» пред собой… 

 ...Не раз со лба она сдувала волос, 
 Пока он нервно потирал висок… 
 И, как ни странно, оба, в один голос: -- 
 «Давай-ка бросим мы ещё разок?»

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Смысл жизни*



*
Жизнь прожив, был стар и лыс…
Мудрецом -- сказаньем признан --

«Лишь, не поиск смысла жизни,
Всё имеет -- в жизни смысл!»*

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

> *Мудрец и королева*


от автора
Понравился комментарий с одного сайта
Дата: Среда, Сегодня, 13:01 | Сообщение # 627

*Непродажная женщина не стала бы спорить. Она-то себе цену знает!*

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два дровосека*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpg


Поспорили два лесоруба --
«Я больше нарублю, чем ты!
Рубить с утра с тобою буду,
До наступленья темноты!»

Так с первыми лучами солнца
Лес застонал от топоров.
Ведь сумма приза – сто червонцев.
Для дровосека – будь здоров!

Один другого чётко слышал.
От каждого удара – толк!
В лесу наполовину тише
Нежданно стало. Стук умолк.

«Не останавливаться надо!» --
Внушал трудяга-дровосек.
Возобновился стук, однако.
«Наверно, отдохнуть присел.

Пожалуй, отдыхать не стану!
Иначе приза не видать!
Когда набью свои карманы,
Тогда и буду отдыхать»

Стук друга замолкал три раза.
И вот уж вечер наступил.
Закончили работу разом.
Но, кто же  больше нарубил?

Лишился приза бедолага,
Что слышал стук лишь только свой.
Ведь леса нарубил трудяга
В два раза меньше. «Бог ты мой!

Мне не понять! И как так вышло?! --
Задумчивый и хмурый взор --
Ведь, ты работал с передышкой!»
«Да нет же… нет! Точил топор!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СОВСЕМ- МАЛ..jpg

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ*
Автор




> *Два дровосека*
> 
> Поспорили два лесоруба --
> «Я больше нарублю, чем ты!
> Рубить с утра с тобою буду,
> До наступленья темноты!»
> 
> Так с первыми лучами солнца
> Лес застонал от топоров.
> ...

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Белая зависть*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ЗАВИСТЬ.jpg

Про тяжкий грех узнала Зависть,
(Поди, не врёт о том молва)
И даже не могла представить,
Что этот грех – она сама!

Не льстит судьбы сия награда.
Ведь, как-то надо ей решать.
Забыть, избавиться бы рада,
Но от себя не убежать!

Свою беспомощность с калекой
Сравнила, что без ног, без рук.
Завидует вдруг человеку,
Но по-хорошему, как друг.

Ведь с Божьей помощью избавит
Себя от многих он грехов.
А, «по-хорошему», всяк знает --
Так друг порадоваться мог!

С тех пор гуляет Зависть смело,
Коли назвали Зависть  «Белой»!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.jpg

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

*Тайны подсознания: Чёрная и белая ЗАВИСТЬ*



Трактат в стихах

*Завистливый жук*


Читает автор
видео





_По Эзопу_

_Есть Цель на жизненном пути.
Не всем дано, однако, разобраться —
Иль к цели той трудней идти, 
Или, её достигнув, удержаться!_


Навозный жук с восторгом наблюдал, 
Как высоко, почти за облаками, 
Орёл вершину гордо покидал, 
Чуть было солнце не закрыв крылами.

Тоска и зависть охватили вдруг, 
Так глядя на величие вершины.
Жужжа, напрягся толстобрюхий жук
И, оторвавшись, свой навоз покинул.

Летел он долго, не жалел «мотор», 
Всё чёрной завистью своей гонимый…
Неописуем был его восторг, 
Едва коснулся лапками вершины!

Всё было также быстро, мне поверьте —
Вдруг, подхватив жука, его унёс, 
Сорвавшийся внезапно сильный ветер.
Куда б вы думали? В родной навоз!

Не важно из какого «слеплен теста».
Так человек взлетает высоко…
Достигнуть цель, бесспорно, нелегко, 
Но не своё не занимать бы место!

*Суета сует*

_Он так завидовать вдруг стал, 
Что весь его потенциал
(Кой с юности лениво спал), 
На склоне лет «затанцевал»_ 
Рубайят

Машины — не было и нет!
О ней мечтал он много лет…
Машины — не было и нет.
Тут, как назло — купил сосед…

С тех пор мечтатель сам не свой, 
Как в песне — «…потерял покой…»

Завидуя чужим успехам — вдвое
Лишаешь сам себя покоя…
Так глупая жена следит за мужем, 
Но умная же — за собою!

*Червяк*

_По Эзопу_

Червяк, завидуя змее
(Ведь сам он ростом мал), 
Вдруг распластавшись по земле, 
Вытягиваться стал…

Как только роста он достиг, 
Так облегчённо охнул

И… от натуги лопнул…

Пускай ты беден, всё ж пойми, 
Что зависть душу сушит.
Ведь сколько «жабу ни корми», 
А всё равно… задушит!



*Чёрная зависть*

Сон не предвидя сладким, 
Жена ложится спать.
«По уровню достатка
Соседей не догнать! —

Примером мужу ставит —
Ох, боже, боже мой!
Их третий раз уж грабят, 
Ни разу — нас с тобой!»

*Белая зависть*

_"...И наверно, крылья кто-то выдумал
Потому, что птице позавидовал"_
К.Рыжов «Белая зависть».

Про тяжкий грех узнала Зависть, 
(Поди, не врёт о том молва)
И даже не могла представить, 
Что этот грех – она сама!

Не льстит судьбы сия награда.
Ведь, как-то надо ей решать.
Забыть, избавиться бы рада, 
Но от себя не убежать!

Свою беспомощность с калекой
Сравнила, что без ног, без рук.
Завидует вдруг человеку, 
Но по-хорошему, как друг.

Ведь с Божьей помощью избавит
Себя от многих он грехов.
А, "по-хорошему", всяк знает --
Так друг порадоваться мог!

С тех пор гуляет Зависть смело
И от того зовётся Белой!

*Из цикла «Бессмертное имя, бессмертные слова»*

_памяти Ф.Раневской_

Как ни крути туда-обратно, 
Но этой правде вечно быть, 
Что жалость раздают бесплатно, 
А зависть нужно… заслужить!

*Двигатель прогресса*

_"Лень породила цивилизацию!"_
Ф.Энгельс 

«Лень – вечный двигатель прогресса» 
Что позабыто на века, 
Не вызовет вновь интереса, 
Есть место зависти, пока!

----------

Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## zakko2009

НЕЖДАННОЕПРИОБРЕТЕНИЕ-НОВАЯ.jpg



> *Нежданное приобретение*
> .................
> Семья и Вера
> Ссылка
> 
> http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vlad...omment-page-1/

----------


## zakko2009

*"Начитанная вуман"*
читает автор 
(видео)








> *Начитанная вуман*
> 
> 
> 
> Была женою браконьера.
> Сама начитанной слыла.
> От скуки в лодку мужа села,
> Взяв книжку, молча отплыла.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Вечный генерал*



*«О, генерал, поведай нам,
Чем кончится сражение?»
«Оно считай проиграно --
Моё такое мнение!»

«Тогда зачем же начинать?
Не запятнать бы имя нам!»
«Зачем? Сие легко понять --
Дабы узнать -- кем именно!»*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Наши зеркала*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОПА.jpg

*Стрелой по улице раз мчался мальчуган,
На чемпиона-бегуна похожий.
Столкнулся вдруг, что судно на таран,
Едва за угол завернул, с прохожим.

«Куда ты так несёшься? Боже мой!»
«Должна меня скорей отшлёпать мама!
Успеть, чтоб папа не пришёл домой,
А, коль пришёл -- покажется не мало!»

И впрямь, что дети – наши зеркала:
В семье Любовь – от них любовь, всяк знает.
Свою любовь семья не донесла,
Знать, отражают то… что отражают!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Тигр и лиса*

яяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя-ТИГР-2.jpg

*
Увидел человек в лесу лису.
Под древом чернобурая спала.
Чего, казалось, мысли тут несут,
Но спящая безногою была.

Ей выживать без ног, поди, не ах.
Пока соображал, увидел вдруг,
Пред нею тигр дичь держал в зубах.
Дух хищника не вызывал испуг.

Оставив дичь, умчался тигр в лес.
«О, до чего ж ты милосерден, Бог! --
Домой примчавшись, на чердак залез --
Хочу, чтоб Боже, так же мне помог!»

Чердак не покидая, исхудал.
Ждал милости, от голода, чтоб спас,
Ведь знал, что тигра с дичью Он послал.
С Небес вдруг слышит бедолага глас.

«Сложивши руки, ждать -- не будешь сыт!
О, ты, идущий лживою тропой,
Узри же Истину, глаза открой,
Пример брать нужно с тигра, не с лисы!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ТИГР-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

Делюсь со своим читателем на сайте. 
от 17.01.2018

Здравствуйте, Владимир Шебзухов,

Меня зовут Анна Паул, я — редактор нового издательства «Sanktum». Мы бы хотели предложить Вам опубликовать Ваши работы.

Предлагаем Вам издать Ваши материалы в форме книги. Издательство Sanktum публикует книги из области 

*религиозной философии: религия во всех направлениях, духовность и богословие, религиозная художественная литература, поэзия и проза, проповеди.* 

Издание рукописей у нас всегда бесплатно для авторов.Наши книги печатаются в Германии, США, России и распространяются через книжные ассоциации по всему миру.

В случае, если наше предложение Вас заинтересовало, сообщите нам, и мы с удовольствием отправим Вам дополнительную информацию о процессе издания книги и дальнейшей публикации.

Перечень опубликованных книг Вы можете найти у нас на сайте https://www.sanktum-publishing.ru/ в разделе "Каталог".

Ждем Вашего ответа!

С наилучшими пожеланиями,.........................................
Когда издадут, то обязательно сообщу об этом пользователям сайта.

----------


## zakko2009

*Две лопаты*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЛОПАТЫ-400x440.jpg

_Христианская притча_


*Устал кузнец, поди, не очень.
Готов уже к работам новым.
Трудиться к полудню закончил.
Его лопаты две готовы.
Одной в углу стоять без дела,
Своя судьба ждала другую --
Копать! И как бы ни хотела,
Ей участь выбрали такую.
Заброшена была в телегу.
Трудиться в поле увезли.
Крестьянский труд одной лишь ведом,
Работали с ней, как могли.

Вот до зимы, в углу сарая,
Была поставлена она.
Пора на отдых, всякий знает,
Что наработалась  сполна.

А рядом ржавая сестрица,
Довольная своей судьбой.

«Ответь мне, ты ли, иль мне снится?
Где раздобыла блеск такой?»
Не я, а ты похорошела!
Хоть отдыхала я всегда…
И тишь, и благодать имела...»

«Похорошела – от труда!»*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЛОПАТА НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Владимир Шебзухов «Духовная поэзия»*
Издательство Sanktum (Германия) прислало эл-вариант книги.
Делюсь с моим дорогим читателем

https://yadi.sk/d/IYOzN5qV3Rj693

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯяя-ОБДОЖКА.jpg

В бумажном издании книги печатаются в Германии, США, России и распространяются через книжные ассоциации по всему миру.

----------


## zakko2009

*Владимир Шебзухов «Духовная поэзия»*

Книга «Духовная поэзия» вышла в продажу
Издательство Sanktum (Германия)

https://www.morebooks.de/store/ru/bo...-620-2-49348-2

https://www.morebooks.de/store/ru/start

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о корзине и старости*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТОТ.jpeg

_Восточная притча_


*Жила семья, отец и мать,
Их маленький сынок,
И старый — дабы не соврать --
Престаренький дедок.

Ох, и хватало ж с ним хлопот.
То не вкусна еда…
Закрыть калитку в огород,
Забудет, как всегда.

Огонь стараясь развести,
Чуть дом не подожжёт.
Средь ночи станет всех просить,
Чтоб принесли компот.

Вот мужу говорит жена:
«Нам стало тяжко жить.
Дед старый выжил из ума,
Вред может причинить.

В корзину деда посади,
В лес отправляйся с ним.
Оставь его, сам приходи.
Авось и Бог простит!»

Едва стал собираться в путь,
Тут голос за спиной:
«Корзину, папа, не забудь
Вновь принести домой»

«Зачем?» — спросил, коль удивил
Его сыночка глас.
«Когда состаритесь и вы,
Чтобы отнёс я вас!»
*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

ПРЫТЧА О КОРЗИНЕ И СТАРОСТИ.jpg
.....................................................

----------


## zakko2009

*Чувства и Разум*

ЧУВСТВА И РАЗУМ.jpeg
_
"Где шёпотом Разум, там Чувства – лишь крик…
Воздушные Замки и… Вечный в них Миг!"_
В.Шебзухов «Скорпион»


*«На что нам опираться в жизни,
На чувства иль на разум?»
«Вы повзрослели, как я вижу! --
Ответ был слышен сразу --


У разума есть чувства впрямь,
Не стоит сомневаться.
У чувства разум не отнять!»
Но донимали старца:

«А, что же лучше; разум чувств
Иль, такового, чувства?»
Своих, не раскрывая уст,
Подумал: мыслят шустро!

Младых вопросы без границ.
Но сам спросить их волен.
«Всего лишь два крыла у птиц,
А лучшее – какое?»

«Так, значит – равноценно всё --
Первичное не важно?»
«А важно то – им старичок --
Коль чувства, разум – ваши!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-МАЛЕНЬКАЯ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Великое открытие*

ВЕЛИКОЕ ОТКРЫТИЕ.jpeg
*
У старца вопрошал младой
Осенним ранним утром:
«Что делать, тайну мне открой,
Чтоб, как и ты, быть мудрым?»

Ответ звучал: «Дождь на дворе,
Прими совет такой,
Коль доверяешься ты мне,
Пойди под ним постой!»

Минут пятнадцать под дождём
Стоять, казалось, много.
Вернулся весь промокший в дом
И заявил с порога:

«Ну, постоял и что теперь?
Я не пойму никак.
Где Мудрости заветна дверь?
Стоял ведь, как дурак!»

От старца вновь ответ звучал:
«Коль дураком назваться, 
Оно -- начало всех начал!
Знать, мудрым тебе статься!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Кто чем привлекает*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НАРЦИЗ-400x266.png

*Порадовалась мать за сына,
Нашёл ведь девушку сынок.
Глядишь -- вторая половина.
Двадцатый уж пошёл годок.

Ан любопытство разбирает.
«Чем привлекаешь ты её?»
«Красивый я, она считает,
Талантлив, больно и умён!

Ещё, что хорошо танцую!»
«Влюблённой девушке видней.
Чтоб не искать уже другую,
Что привлекает тебя в ней?»

«А то меня в ней привлекает –
За словом не полез в карман –
Талантлив я, она считает,
Любому в танце фору дам!

Ещё красив, умён я больно!»
И тут порадовалась мать.
Пожалуй, мать и сын довольны,
Коль боле нечего сказать.
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НАРЦИЗ-400x266.png

----------


## zakko2009

*ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАННЫЙ ТЕКСТ*

читает автор







> *Кто чем привлекает*
> 
> ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НАРЦИЗ-400x266.png
> 
> *Порадовалась мать за сына,
> Нашёл ведь девушку сынок.
> Глядишь -- вторая половина.
> Двадцатый уж пошёл годок.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Свой Путь*

СВОЙ ПУТЬ.jpeg

*-- Приблизь меня к Себе,
О, Боже! Знай о том;
Я победил в борьбе
Внутри себя со злом!

-- Ну, так смелей шагай --
Был слышен сверху глас --
Стопам лишь волю дай,
Приблизь желанный час.

Счастливый зашагал…
Нежданно вспомнить смог,
Что так не преподал
Обидчику урок.

-- Позволь Господь сказать.
Меня ведь не поймут.
Забыл я долг отдать
Злотворцу моему!

-- Так важно для тебя?
-- Скорее да, чем нет! --
Зубами уж скрипя,
Пробормотал в ответ.

-- Иди, коли неймётся…
Но только не забудь,
Что это назовётся
Уже – обратный путь!
*

.

----------


## zakko2009

*Конец Света*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ИЗ ИЗБЫ.jpg

*
В деревне жил старый и мудрый пророк.
Судьбу предсказать он заведомо мог.
И выдать погоды нежданный прогноз.
Секреты познаний в себе лишь он нёс.
Прославился тем, что сбывалось --  всегда!
Со страхом, с надеждой внимали устам.

Вот, как-то, поведал, с огромной печалью,
(Что истинну правду глаголет, все знали,
Ведь мудрый пророк никогда не соврёт)
Что солнышко завтра уже не взойдёт!

Уж, кто-то собрался куда-то бежать
И срочно пожитки свои собирать.
А в мыслях кого-то мелькнул суицид.
Всё, как по Шекспиру, где -- «Быть иль не быть?!»
Лишь  сильные духом решили смириться,
Предвидя конец, стали Богу молиться…

Осталось немного в деревне жильцов.
Но первый луч солнца с рассветом пришёл.
Здесь вытеснит негодование радость --
Попала шлея так под хвост деду в старость!

Собрался у дома пророка народ.
Ответа за лжепредсказание ждёт.

Нежданно вдруг голос (вот это был номер):
«Нет боле пророка! Мудрец ночью помер!»

И далее, классиков здесь вспоминая,
Всё было по Гоголю – сцена немая!
*

.

----------


## zakko2009

e2447c7ad9d478227a97590be044d389.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Философ*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ИЗ ИЗБЫ СРЕДНЯЯ.jpg

_Пришёл раз к Сократу младой человек.
Прости! – виновато он робко изрек –
Я знаю, до многого дел тебе нет…
Решил я жениться, каков дашь совет?

Жениться дано нам – ни поздно, ни рано! –
Ответ будто вытащен был из кармана.
Совет молодому дать всё же он смог --
Не уподобляйся лишь рыбам, сынок!
На воле стремятся попасть в невод дружно,
Едва попадут, так -- на волю им нужно!

-- Тебя, о, учитель. никак не пойму…
Не лучше ль остаться навек одному?

Нет, нет! -- вмиг ответ – Надо, надо жениться!
К любым исключениям нужно стремиться!
(Однако, не к тем, где героем -- злодей.)
С хорошей женой -- дань, почёт средь людей!

А если плохая, (себя не обманешь)
И это я знаю – философом станешь!

Казалось, остался с вопросом, он с носом так, 
Свезло молодому… не станет философом!
_
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СОКРАТ-400x267.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*О личном*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ОБРЕЗ-400x336.jpg

*-- Мудрец, учитель наш,
Какой совет мне дашь?

Приятель мой хороший,
Взять в жёны предложил.
Ему поверить можно,
Со мной давно дружил.
Пришла любовь нежданно,
Мне так он говорил.
Сдаётся, нет обмана,
В том искренен он был.

В себе самой сомненье…
Уверенности нет!
Сейчас принять решенье
Иль через пару лет?

-- Серьёзнее куда уж,
Вопрос, на первый взгляд.
Не выходи ты замуж!
Пожалуй, весь расклад.

Аж, ротик приоткрыла
-- Никак я не пойму –
Девицу удивило –
Ответь мне, почему?
Сходила за советом
К тебе видать зазря…

Не стал тянуть с ответом
-- Уж, коль спросить об этом,
Решила ты -- меня!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ-300x300.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

> *Полупритча*
> 
> Поныне об этом сказанье молва.
> Но песню, что не покидают слова,
> Пусть далее носит по белому свету.
> А мы, почитаем историю эту.
> .


ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ (автор)
*Полупритча*

Поныне об этом сказанье молва.
Но песню, что не покидают слова,
Пусть далее носит по белому свету.
А мы, почитаем историю эту.


Пред Педагогом Поднебесным,
(В миру Конфуций назван был)
Предстала женщина, и лестно
Спросила, (знать, не просто так,
Хоть и робела, ужас как)
Дабы и за вопрос простил,
Как отличить от многоженства,
Такое – многомужество?

Пять чашек выставил философ,
Пять чайников, (пойми его!)
«Налей в пять чашек, без вопросов
Из чайника, лишь одного!»

Послушно женщина налила
(Точнее, может – налила,
Ан постаралась, как смогла)
«Ответь мне – нравится тебе?»
«Но я же не о том спросила?
Ну, нравится, не лгу, поверь!»

«Сейчас же, из пяти сосудов,
Одновременно в чашку лей!
Ответь, я торопить не буду,
А нравится ль, тебе, теперь?»

И женщина, всё сделав так,
Воскликнула: «Да, ещё как!!!»

Философ  услышать такое не думал.
Не смог Кун-цзы не омрачиться.
Испортила такую притчу!
Лишь про себя подумал «Дура!»

----------


## zakko2009

*О молитве*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=о молитве.jpg

_ "…Богу не количество нужно, а искренность,
иногда проще вообще перекреститься,
но, чтобы от всего сердца!"_
Протоиерей Дмитрий Смирнов


Раз прихожанин батюшку спросил:
Тружусь, порою, из последних сил.
Но возносить мне, Господу, не лень
Хвалу в своих молитвах каждый день!
И так же трудится сосед. Ни дать ни взять,
Нисходит на соседа благодать.
И молится, как я он тоже днями,
Но состоянья разные меж нами!
А в чём же дело, не пойму никак.
Быть может, делаю чего не так?

-- А сколько раз молитву ты читаешь?
-- В селе слыву я честным, дабы знал.
Читаю десять раз! Теперь ты знаешь.
-- А сколько раз сосед твой? – Не считал!

Последнего так не дождался слова.
Вновь бедолага к батюшке пришёл.
Поведал о своём соседе снова --
Ответа до сих пор я не нашёл!

Сто раз молитву в день сосед читает.
Уж поспешил и столько стал читать.
Всё у него поныне процветает,
Не сходит на меня сья благодать!

Казалось, делаю всё так, как он, умело,
Но не понять опять никак в чём дело.

Свой, батюшка, подумав, дал ответ --
Не всё, пожалуй, о соседе знаешь.
Наверно, не считает твой сосед,
Поскольку раз молитву ты читаешь!

----------


## zakko2009

*Две монашки*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-2-400x267.jpg
*
Монашки две на рынке появились.
Сумели нужное купить, но припозднились.
Скорее поспешили в монастырь.
Поди, соскучился по ним псалтырь.

И в полумраке говорит сестра:
Идёт за нами, кажется, мужчина.
В столь поздний час один у женщин страх.
Нетрудно догадаться в чём причина.

Решили разделиться две сестры.
Избрали разные пути-дороги.
Пришла одна монашка в монастырь.
Спешили за другой мужские ноги.

Сестра молилась за сестру, ждала.
И праведная перед ней явилась.
Спасибо, Господи! Тебе хвала!
Да не покинет впредь нас Божья милость!

Но любопытство всё ж брало своё.
Как на духу сестра повествовала:
Когда догнал меня, мне страшно стало.
Нет никого вокруг, лишь мы вдвоём!

Недолго думая, подол свой задрала.
А он от радости спустил штаны.
Свои природой хитрости даны.
Спасенья не было, схитрила, как смогла!

-- Никак твою мне хитрость не понять!
Так, значит, что-то было между вами?

-- С подолом задранным быстрей бежать,
Со спущенными не догнать штанами!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТА.jpgP.S.
Если Вы подумали о другом финале, 
прочтите 188 раз молитву Богородице
и 320 раз Отче наш, 
и попросите Господа прочистить Ваши мозги.(ориг.)

----------


## zakko2009

*Сказание старца*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОКАЯНИЕ-400x265.jpg

_"...Печалит (из-за малой пропасти),
Когда... Гордыня – смена Гордости!"_
В.Шебзухов «Молодости»

Сестра походкой твёрдою
К духовнику пришла.
— Я очень, очень гордая!
Покаяться пора.

— Никак, гордишься знатностью?
— Не знатна вовсе я!
— Талант в тебе скрывается?
-- Его… нет у меня…

— Так, стало быть, богата ты?
— Да нет, совсем бедна!
— С тобой общенья непросты?
— Со всеми я дружна!

— Молись, как прежде, не ленись,
И кайся, и постись! —
Добавил вдруг, перекрестив —
Как прежде, и гордись!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТА-400x675.jpeg……….
от автора
По сказанию старца Амвросия Оптинского

----------


## zakko2009

читает автор
 (видео)







> *Две монашки*
> 
> ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-2-400x267.jpg
> *
> Монашки две на рынке появились.
> Сумели нужное купить, но припозднились.
> Скорее поспешили в монастырь.
> Поди, соскучился по ним псалтырь.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Смех шута*
> 
> 
> 
> На королевской кухне, как-то,
> Смеялся старый шут до слёз.
> От мясника и до кухарки —
> Витал интригою вопрос:
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Ум и сердце*
> 
> 
> 
> ссылка
> http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/
> 
> _Верно прожитые дни,
> Если с верою они.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

[QUOTE=zakko2009;5425328]*Камень*



_«…И кто-то камень положил в его протянутую руку.»_
Ю.Лермонтов "Нищий"

История знакома…
«Шутник» жил не тужил,
Раз нищему слепому
Он камень положил.

И услыхал такое:
«Коль сердце мне отдал,
Утратив дорогое,
Бедней меня ты стал!

Быть Щедрости отрадно
Лишь с «барского плеча»…
Возьми ж скорей обратно,
Что отдал сгоряча!

Пока закрыта Дверца
И ты не у Крыльца —
Знай: каменное сердце —
Созданье не Творца!»

----------


## zakko2009

> *Гнев и блаженство*
> 
> с оформлением
> 
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4345407/quotes/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Трагедия Богини*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Раз встретились на небесах,
>  С богинею богиня.
> Одна перед другой в слезах,
> Как будто в чём повинна…
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*В чью пользу каркает ворона*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ОБРЕЗ-400x269.jpg
*
Три друга аж устало дышат.
Решили отдохнуть присесть.
Вороны карканье услышав,
Вмиг всяк подумал -- «В мою честь!»

Свою озвучил каждый думу.
Пусть глупый, но родился спор.
Предстать пред справедливым мудрым --
На том был кончен разговор.

Их выслушал судья в деревне.
«Вас, для начала, попрошу,
Прийти ко мне через неделю.
Тогда и спор ваш разрешу!»

Один из спорщиков взбодрился,
Подумав, мол, он всех умней,
Судью на подкуп взять решился.
Нажарил для него гусей.

Судья, приняв сии подарки –
«Вот молодец! -- ему сказал --
Поверь мне, будет всё в порядке!»
Другой за ними наблюдал.

Уж жарит для судьи двух уток.
Спешит с подарками к судье...
С утра не зря чесались руки,
Промолвил: «Помогу тебе!»

За ними наблюдал и третий.
О подкупе другом он знал.
Немудрено на белом свете,
Дабы судья подарки брал.

От третьего ждал, «справедливый»,
Что виделось ему во сне.
Взглянул в окно, шагал он мимо:
«Почто ты не зайдёшь ко мне?»

«Вороне в этой жизни, статься,
Одна лишь миссия дана.
И здесь не трудно догадаться,
В чью честь прокаркала она!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТОТ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Уж сколько раз твердили миру*

УЖ СКОЛЬКО РАЗ ТВЕРДИЛИ МИРУ.jpgУЖ СКОЛЬКА РАЗЗ.jpeg

*«Я виновата пред тобой! --
Призналась вдруг лиса
Знакомой птице над главой.
(Сей басни нет конца)
Сидела снова на суку,
Держа во клюве сыр.

-- Я спать спокойно не могу,
Весь сказ мой ложью был.
Не так ты вовсе хороша,
Я солгала тебе.
Не стоят перья и гроша.
И шейка, так себе…»

Ворона здесь удивлена,
Аж в клюве сыр дрожал.
«Так значит солгала она!
Напрасен был мой «КАРРР»

«Про голос твой -- плутовки глас --
Прошу меня простить,
Но, что-то шепчет мне сейчас,
Не стоит говорить!»

Глаза вороньи в зареве!
«Да нет уж, договаривай!»

Как тут ворону не понять.
А далее ясна картина...

Ведь сколько раз твердили миру,
Подумай, прежде, чем сказать!
*
УЖ СКОЛЬКО РАЗ ТВЕРДИЛИ МИРУ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Самый короткий рассказ*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-САМЫЙ МАЛЕНЬКИЙ.jpg

_по фольклору_

*
В литературном колледже
Студентам дан наказ;
Придумать, по возможности,
Коротенький рассказ.
Отличным станет, очень,
Из всех, рассказ короче!

В нём – тайна, дух интима,
И королева в нём,
И даже божье имя.
А дале – о своём!

Рассказ написан смело.
Пусть короток и что же,
Две строчки в нём всего:

«Беременна, о, боже, -- вдруг молвит королева -- 
Не знаю от кого!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ-400x457.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Дом и змея*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПРОБУЙ-400x300.jpg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-змея.png

_Христианская притча_

*
Построил новый дом хозяин.
Вселился со своей семьёй.
Что был хвастлив, об этом знали.
Ходил героем пред женой

Конюшню поодаль построил.
Вновь восторгалась вся семья.
В ней конь ретивый был спокоен.
Но поселилась там змея.

История печальна эта.
Ретивый конь укушен был.
Лишила вскоре бела света
Жену, с кой много лет прожил.

Родной лишившись половины,
Впал в горе и… лишился сына.

А корень зла давно был ясен.
Повергнуть зло, спешил из хаты.
Но возвращался восвояси,
Лишь находил… монетку злату.

Порой, мешает Благодать
По справедливости воздать!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТОТ-ЗМЕЯ-300x300.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Приятное с полезным*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОДПИСАНА.jpeg

*Закончив лекцию, мудрец,
В глазах тоску узрел.
Хоть речь серьёзна под конец,
Уйти так не хотел.

Чтоб всех учеников взбодрить,
Промолвил им: «Так вот,
Послушайте, чтоб не грустить,
Весёлый анекдот!»

Смысл анекдота весел был.
И вправду, не солгал.
Тоски и грусти след простыл,
От смеха зал дрожал.

Не видит боле грустных глаз.
Кто мудреца поймёт?!
Ведь, рассказал он ещё раз
Всё тот же анекдот.

Полумолчанье… полусмех…
И снова прозвучал
Сей анекдот… Восторгов тех
Уж нет, весь зал молчал…

Улыбка в уголочке рта
Понятна лишь ему.
В глазах у всех смог прочитать –
Зачем и почему?(?)

«Одна и та же шутка вновь
Не вызывает смех.
Сказание,  что -- в глаз, не в бровь,
Знать будет вам не грех --

С надеждой, что его поймут,
(В том не было обмана) --
По поводу, лишь одному,
Не плачьте постоянно!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-МАСКИ-ВЕРХ-400x238.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Обонато*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОДПИСАНА.jpeg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ОБОНАТО.jpg

*Раз мудреца спросили дети,
Что значит «Обонато»?
Не удивлён вопросом этим.
Поведал он ребятам.

«Давно я знаю перевод
Таинственного слова.
Уж, коль хотите знать, так вот
Для вас ответ готовый –

«Я существую потому,
Что все мы существуем!»
Подумав, правильно ль поймут,
Подал им мысль такую.

«Корзину сладостей сейчас,
Под деревом поставим.
Кто первым добежит из вас,
Тому её подарим!»

Казалось, добежать пустяк,
Но своего дождались.
Все взялись за руки , был знак,
Так вместе и помчались.

А старец молча наблюдал.
Хоть был доволен этим,
С серьёзным видом им сказал,
Ему внимали дети:

«Ответьте мне, я не пойму,
Ужель делиться надо,
Кабы досталось одному?
Для всех ведь маловато!»

В ответ, всем хором, старику,
Звучало: «Обонато!»
*
яяяяяяяяяяяяяя-ОБОНАТО-НИЗ-400x265.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Нарисованный художник*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ИЗСОЮЗА ПРОБА.jpg


_ по Виктору Кротову_


*Семейство красок всё ворчало,
Что их используют не впрок.
Кто б вызвался, да им помог…
Глядишь, ворчать бы перестало!

Рисуют ими размазню.
Ни что не назовёшь картиной.
Не зря прожили жизнь свою,
Когда б шедевр – неповторимый!

Решили сами воссоздать
Себе творца с достойной кистью.
Собравшись, стали рисовать.
Был выбран холст пречисто-чистый.

Трудились с ночи до зари.
Не верилось глазам. О, Боже!
Хоть рисовали, как могли,
Закончив, их Художник… ожил!

Ох, и досталось от него.
Жить стало краскам нелегко.
Творец, что – с корабля на бал.
Всё рисовал и рисовал...

Но жаловаться не хотели.
Шедевры были, в самом деле!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.png

----------


## zakko2009

*Глиняный Ляп*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТА.jpg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЛЯП-ВЕРХ-295x300.jpg

_по Виктору Кротову_

*Жил да был кусочек глины
С именем забавным - Ляп.
Что ни слепят, он в унынье,
Всё не нравилось никак!

Только вылепят, он на пол
Шлёпнется, чтоб снова стать
Глиняным кусочком Ляпом
И тоску смог разгонять.

Ляп свою задачу знает -
Не достаться никому!
Глину в печке обжигают -
Весть понравилась ему.

В нашей сказке Ляп был гордым.
Но, не слепишь ничего.
Лишь забрался в печь, стал твёрдым.
Глянул мастер на него.

Вытащил из печки ловко,
Бросив в ящик, заворчал.
Ящик полон был обломков.
Гордый Ляп в нём заскучал!*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЛЯП-400x268.jpeg

----------


## zakko2009

*Песня белого китёнка*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПРОБА.jpg

_по Виктору Кротову_

*
Лишь посещали дельфинарий,
Заведомо  все люди знали,
Что беленький рыбёныш-кит,
Их песенкой повеселит.

Едва споёт, аплодисменты
Звучали громко для него.
Артистам, счастия моменты,
Как воздух, боле ничего!

А песня свой мотив несла.
Как тяжела китёнка доля,
Как плохо жить ему без моря…
Прислушаться б к нему пора.

Увы, его не понимали.
Тогда талантливый киток,
Понять тоску, чтоб каждый смог,
Решил спеть песню со словами.

Того, малыш, не ожидал --
Аплодисментов вызвал шквал!

Что песенка не станет хуже,
Решил слова в ней заменить.
Запел о равнодушных людях,
Как непонятливы они...

А здесь, читатель догадался –
Аплодисментов взрыв раздался!
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СРЕДНИЯ-400x342.jpg

----------

Марина Сухарева (21.05.2018)

----------


## zakko2009

*Москва ЦДЛ 17 мая 2018г
Литературное мероприятие, посвященное празднованию года вещания первого литературного телевидения Литклуб.TV. выступает Владимир Шебзухов*

dom-literatora.jpg







> *Две картины*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Поведал гостю-королю
> Монарх гостеприимный:
> «Картину дивную люблю,
> ...

----------

Марина Сухарева (21.05.2018)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два художника*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ЭТТАААА.jpeg

_"Лучшим станет не тот, кто хочет быть лучше других,
а тот, кто стремится быть лучше, чем вчера"_
(В.Сухомлинский)


Соревновались, как-то раз,
Два живописца меж собою.
Предстали оба пред толпою,
Чтоб слышать восхищенья глас.

Уже готовы две картины.
Восторг был одинаков дан!
Тогда философа спросили.
Внимали все его устам.

«В восторге от картин, не скрою! –
Был искренен, кто речь держал –
Боюсь, что буду не спокоен --
С волнением он продолжал –
Несправедливо дав оценку,
Коль сам изъянов не найду.
Чтоб миновать сию беду,
Устроим мы такую сценку.

Пусть каждый свой оценит труд.
И назовёт нам недостатки.
Наверняка не всё в порядке.
Изъян найдётся там иль… тут!»

Художник первый откровенно
Всем заявил: «Изъянов нет!
Кабы нашёл, то непременно
Поправил бы картины вред!»

Другой в раздумьях был с собою.
Но вскоре перестал молчать.
«Изъяны есть, от вас не скрою.
Перечислять готов начать!»

«Ты самый лучший наш художник! –
Философ перебил его --
Мы не узрели ничего.
Ты ж недостатки видеть можешь!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ИЗ ИЗБЫ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

> *Любовь и Безумие*
> 
> 
> 
> Любовь одиноко гуляла по саду.
> Нет хуже — Любви оставаться одной.
> Все ищут покоя, чего ещё надо?
> Не нужен Любви одинокой покой
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Бойцовый петух*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpeg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПРИСАМЫЙ.jpg

*Заученную речь свою
Держал торгаш с надрывом:

«Все петухи, что продаю,
В бою неповторимы!
С младенчества бойцы они.
Не верите – проверьте!
Такие – у меня одни.
Дерутся аж до смерти!»

Увидел вдруг, как проходил
Вчерашний посетитель.
И с удивлением  спросил:
«Уж за вопрос простите --
Чего желаем предпочесть?
Готов помочь с товаром!
Так ваше время будет здесь
Потрачено недаром!»

Но продавцу, наверняка,
Ответ такой не снился.
«Ищу такого петуха,
Чтоб…  до победы бился!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о Счастье*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-СРЕДНЯЯ.jpg

_Даосская притча_

*Решили поразвлечься боги.
Прогонят скуку так скорей.
«С годами люд разжился многим.
Отнимем, что-то у людей».

Собрата боги поддержали.
И каждый предлагал, как мог.
Людское всё перебирали.
Вновь предложил всё тот же бог --

«Давайте Счастье мы отнимем!
И спрячем от людей его.
С улыбкой наблюдать за ними
Нам в радость будет оттого!»

Опять согласны с этим боги.
Да вот куда бы спрятать им?
И бог, на удивленье многим:
«А спрячем Счастье в них самих!»

С тех пор всё ищут, не находят,
Как на людей ни посмотри.
Им в голову и не приходит,
Что их же Счастие… внутри!*

----------


## zakko2009

*Потерянное время*



_                   "Наполни смыслом каждое мгновенье
                    Часов и дней неуловимый бег…"_
                    Р.Киплинг



*-- О, мудрый старец, дай мне свой совет.
Внимать готова я твоим словам.
Со мною пятый год, как мужа нет.
Пять лет в печали, пятый год вдова...

Года бегут и дочери моей.
Исполнилось недавно тоже пять.
На мой вопрос дай мне ответ скорей --
Когда её воспитывать начать?

-- Не мешкая, беги скорей домой!
Чтоб сразу к воспитанью приступала.
Единственный совет даю я свой!
На пять бесценных лет ты опоздала!*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ЭТА.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Ошибки*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОДПИСАНА.jpeg

*
У мудрого старца спросили с порога.
Сказав «Что мне делать?», главою поник…
-- Ошибок моих накопилось премного
И все от любви, почему-то, они!

Но мудрому старцу не спрятать улыбки.
-- Учись на ошибках и дальше живи!
А, коль от любви не минуют ошибки,
Пусть так, но всё лучше, чем жить без любви!
*
.

----------


## zakko2009

*Осколки доброты*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОПИСАНА.jpeg

*На пляже в выходные дни с детьми все отдыхали.
Как строить замки из песка, давно детишки знали.
Фантазии их не лишишь, соревновались даже.
И самый маленький малыш творил свой мир на пляже.

Запоминалась, как-то всем, на пляже том, старушка.
Одна бродила каждый день, знать, что-то было нужно.
Нагнувшись, подберёт с песка предмет и бросит в сумку.
«Бедна она, наверняка!» – была у взрослых думка.

Хоть не мешала никому, но отвлекались дети.
Что поднимала, не поймут, не запретишь глядеть им.
И любопытство брало верх, родителям не в радость.
Желали, чтобы дети все  иному  любовались.

Крик чаек, пение волны, детей беспечно счастье!
Пусть будут радости полны, а не картиной мрачной.

Уходит лето, как всегда, в последний раз на пляже.
Когда наступят холода, всё вспомнят не однажды.
И чаек крик, и пенье волн... Старушку вот забыли.
Старушка, что забытый сон, с ней эпизоды были.

Та, не делилась, хоть, ни с кем, чего искала, знала.
Разбитых стёкол на песке осколки собирала.
Что толку, скажете, от них, нужны ль осколки эти?
Но главное, чтобы на них не наступали дети!*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ОБРЕЗАТЬ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Щедрый султан*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОДПИСАНА.jpeg

*К столбу приговорили вора.
Чтоб всяк прохожий бил кнутом.
По истеченью приговора,
Не станет воровать потом.

Лишь оказался вор на воле,
Султан спросил его: «В судьбе,
Ты тяжелее видел горя,
Того, что выбрал сам себе?»

Вопросом не смутился вовсе.
«То горе мне всю жизнь нести --
Когда в мой дом приходят гости,
А мне их нечем угостить!

Но о тебе, султан, глаголют,
Что щедрый повелитель ты.
А, коли так, что тебе стоит
Избавить люд от нищеты?»

Лишь с ведомым ему злорадством,
Султан в ответ сумел сказать:
«Так щедрость – поделись богатством --
Уж перестанут восхвалять!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ-300x226.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о Покаянии*



_Христианская притча
по Евгению Санину_ (Монах Варнава)

Уставший падать на Пути,
Сказав последнее «Прости!»,
Да вновь услышит – ТЫ УПАЛ?
ТАК ПОДНИМАЙСЯ И… ИДИ!


*В глубокую пропасть упал человек.
«Спасите меня, кто-нибудь!» – он изрек.
Не просто изрек – закричал во весь голос,
Во страхе остаться в сей яме навек.

И как не услышать тот глас бедолаги.
Примчались друзья и старались трудяги
Подать ему руку, держась друг за друга.
Да сами чуть-чуть не свалились, бедняги.

Пришло Милосердие, словно виденье.
Ан, всем не до чуда, ведь мысль о спасеньи.
Но лестница, что уже вниз опустилась,
Была коротка, возрастало волненье!

Примчалась и Слава страдальца-героя.
На зов прихватила верёвку с собою,
Что, тоже, как лестница, краткой была.
Примчались на помощь, и Добры Дела,
И Деньги Большие, и, чтоб не пропасть
Несчастному в яме, пришла его Власть!
И, так же как всех, неудача ждала…

Обняло спасителей сих, Состраданье.
Казалось – конец, но пришло Покаянье.
И руку несчастному вниз протянуло.
От радости чуть не лишился сознанья.

Предстал перед всеми, царапин немного.
А главное – ждёт его Жизни дорога.
Желанье спасителей хоть и сбылось,
Вопрос к Покаянию – «Как удалось?»

Ответило им Покаяние кратко.
Ответ, что верёвка и лестница с ней,
Но мысль глубока в том ответе, однако:
«Спешу вновь спасать я упавших людей!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Притча о Покаянии*
> 
> _Христианская притча
> по Евгению Санину_ (Монах Варнава)

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрости совет*



по Евгению Санину (монах Варнава)

"…конь и о четырех ногах, да спотыкается"
А.С.Пушкин. «Капитанская дочка»

Сказала Глупость людям:
«Зачем мне парашют?
С зонтом я прыгать буду!»
Ан Мудрость тут как тут.

И переубедила --
«С зонтом ли, без зонта,
Коль прыгать ты решила --
Одна погибель та!»

Жива поныне Глупость.
Прислушалась не зря...
Корит частенько Мудрость,
За тот совет, себя!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯяя=ИЗ ИЗБЫ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Равное по красоте*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НАДПИСЬ.jpeg
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПАРА-400x538.jpg

*
Капризна, но красивая с лица,
Была жена богатого купца.
А сам богач-купец трудягой был.
Богатство всё, своим трудом добыл.

Вот, как-то раз, собрался уезжать,
Как прежде, по купеческим  делам.
Что с просьбами жена должна предстать,
Едва собрался, догадался сам.

Капризна речь, пожалуй, не впервой.
«Хоть и привозишь мне подарки, дорогой,
Но все они, какие-то, не те,
Коль по моей не равны красоте!»

«Тебе все годы смог я привозить  --
Княгиням не подарят и князья!»
«Сумеешь привезти и удивить,
Такое же красивое, как я?»

Купцу в дорогу головная боль.
Но дабы избежать капризных слёз,
Жене, вернувшись, произнёс: «Изволь,
Что попросила, я тебе привёз!

По-прежнему сильна моя любовь.
Закрой глаза, любимая, скорей!»
Едва закрыв глаза, открыла вновь.
Предстало зеркало обычное пред ней.

Довольна ли, красавица, как знать.
Ан, просьбу выполнил купец, ни дать ни взять!*

----------


## zakko2009

РАВНАЯ ПО КРАСОТЕ=ТОЛЬКО ЭТА.jpg
....................................................

----------


## zakko2009

*Травяной стебель*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ТРАВЯН.jpg

_по Джебрану Халилю_


«О, как же ты шумишь,
Лишь, с дерева летишь!
Сны разгоняешь надо мной!»
Промолвил стебель травяной,
В сердцах, осеннему листу.
Лист так же возмутился тут –

«Кому меня в том упрекать?
Жить в вышине – тебе не знать!
Ты -- безголосая брюзга!
Красивых песен избегал!»

Осенний лист, упав, заснул.
Глубоки сны, аж до весны…
Весенним воздухом вздохнул.
Но был уж… стеблем травяным.

Вновь слышит осенью трава,
Как с шумом падает листва.
Ворчлив был голос и угрюм –
«От листьев слышен только шум!
Кому же листья те нужны?!
Ведь разгоняют наши сны!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ=эта.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

> ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-РАВНОЕ.jpeg
> ....................................................


.........................
.........................

----------


## zakko2009

*Цветок на клёне*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОДПИСАНА-400x370.jpeg

_По Виктору Кротову_


На клёне вдруг вырос прекрасный цветок.
О чуде таком клён и думать не мог!
Все соки свои он цветку отдавал.
Доселе и радости этой не знал.

Пожухла листва, огорчения нет!
Шептал он цветку: «Принесёшь семена,
Клён вырастет, в новый окрашенный цвет.
Осталась по жизни мечта лишь одна!»

«Хорош я и так!» – фыркнул, как-то, цветок.
Не принял сего, что кормилец хотел.
Дождаться осеннего ветра лишь смог,
С пожухлыми листьями сам улетел.

Так, осенью хмурой, не клён огорчил,
Хоть был и "в ответе, кого приручил"!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Находка*

НАХОДКА.jpeg

У мафиози знатного
Любимый брат убит.
Без лишних слов понятно нам,
В печали он, скорбит.

Такие наставления
Священнику дал он:
«Жду от тебя -- и верю я --
Красивых похорон.

Когда закончишь отпевать,
Труд оплачу я твой,
Но, чтоб у гроба смог сказать,
Что брат мой был святой!
А, коли мне откажешь в том,
Раскаешься потом!»

Оставил батюшку он так
Стоять с раскрытым ртом.

Без сна две ночи проводил.
В срок проповедь была.
Чтоб выполнить, о чём просил,
Смекалка помогла.

Уверено звучала речь:
«Покойник был лжецом!
При жизни бы язык отсечь
И не жалеть о том!

Ведь, в наказанье -- свой резон.
Грабитель стал б немой.
Но, по сравненью с братом он,
Уж точно был святой!

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯНИЗ-400x327.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Ветреная любовь*

ВЕТРЕНАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ.jpeg
ВЕТРЕНАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ-НИЗ.jpg

На разных ветках голуби сидели.
Млада голубка, млад и голубок.
Глядели друг на друга и хотели,
Чтобы подул на ветки... лёгкий ветерок.

И, как ни странно, своего дождались.
Ведь ветерок подув, соединил
Две эти ветки. Вот поцеловались.
Младым крылатым поцелуйчик мил.

И ублажать, иль  раздражать кого-то,
У ветра -- и желанья, и дела.
У каждого, поди,  свои заботы.
Туда спешил, где мельница ждала.

Покинув, на местах своих остались,
И ветви, и голубка с голубком.
Забыть не могут, как поцеловались.
Случилось что-то, всё-таки, потом .

Слегка подув на двух голубок,
Соединяя ветви вновь
Для сладострастных клювов-губок,
Восславил ветер так -- любовь!

Что ветер трудится, и ангелочек знает.
И оттого, порою, отдыхает!

ВЕТРЕНАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ-НИЗ-ЭТОТ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

bf70b405d5397b2939cf51965e1dabba.jpg
.........................................................

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрость отца*


ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ЭТА-400x455.jpeg

_В несчастии друга познал.
Его, друга, близким назвал.
Познал "друга близкого" в радости,
Услышав(от зависти) -- гадости!_


Сын попросил отца
(Поймёт всегда отец)
В сей просьбе, он сказал:
«Женюсь я, наконец!

Не больно нагружу
Я просьбами тебя,
Лишь только попрошу,
Чтоб позвонил друзьям.

В такой-то час и день,
Их, мне на свадьбу ждать!
Не то, чтобы мне лень --
Всё в хлопотах опять!

Здесь список всех друзей!»
Листочек протянул.
И побежал скорей,
Чем папу улыбнул.

День свадьбы наступил.
Отца стал упрекать,
Не всем, мол, позвонил.
Как всё это понять;

Ведь в списке – пятьдесят,
Присутствуют лишь семь.
Жених, ни дать ни взять,
Был огорчён совсем.

«Взгрустнул, сынок, ты зря,
В столь светлый в жизни день.
Очами не воздень!
Я позвонил друзьям.

И поняли, глядишь,
Что в хлопотах сын мой.
Напрасно ты грустишь,
Здесь -- ВСЕ друзья с тобой!»

МУДРОСТЬ ОТЦ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Справедливая плата*

яяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя-400x325 (1).jpeg

Однажды бедняк у шашлычной присел.
Уже вечерело, с утра он не ел.
Взглянул, помолившись со вздохом, на небо,
Достал из сумы своей корочку хлеба.

Пусть пища скудна, но жевал её с «ахом»,
Ведь, сел он случайно, откуда шёл запах.
«Как вкусно наелся!» -- нежданно сказал.
Хозяин шашлычной пред ним вдруг предстал.

«Пора расплатиться за вкусный обед!
Не мне объяснять тебе, в чём был секрет.
Но вкусный тот запах -- шашлычной моей.
И спор здесь бессмыслен, плати же скорей!

«Ох, были бы деньги – бедняк возразил –
То к корочке хлеба шашлык я купил.
Присел, где пришлось, ведь устал больно я!»
Услышал в ответ: «Нас рассудит судья!»

Повёл бедолагу хозяин к судье.
Поведал, где, как, обвиняемый ел.
Служитель Фемиды молчал до сих пор.
 И выслушав, вынес он свой приговор.

«Брать деньги за запах -- здесь я промолчу!
Но денег, однако,  у бедного нет!
Поэтому я за него заплачу!»
Достал из кармана мешочек монет.

Потряс тем мешочком над ухом хозяина.
Пал духом, хозяин! Вослед – «До свидания!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ--НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Беда*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=ВЕРХ.jpeg

_по Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава)


«Скорей, скорей откройте дверь!
Я, к вам пришла, Беда! 
Не ждали вы никак, видать!
Тут хочешь, верь не верь!»

«Семьёю всей мы рады вам!» --
Ответом удивив,
Промолвили хозяева,
Лишь, двери отворив.

Вдруг с удивленьем в голосе --
«Вас, как-то, не понять!
Должны уж дыбом волосы
На голове стоять!
Беда, Беда я! Поняли???»
«Да поняли мы вас!
От Бога – польза вовремя.
И для Беды свой час!»

Задумалась от слов таких.
Замешкалась Беда.
«Наверно, удивлю других…
Не ждали бы, когда б!

Но, их придётся поискать
И, думаю, найду.
Тем, кто не ждёт меня-Беду,
Смогу бедою стать!»

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ПОДПИСАНА-531x600.jpeg

----------


## zakko2009

Творческая встреча с московским поэтом-баснописцем членом СП России
 Владимиром Шебзуховым Москва Б.Никитская 14/2 28 октября 2018г 
КЛУБ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ 
Басня-притча о первом встречном

https://youtu.be/cCE6IYk1cQk

getimage.jpg




> *Басня-притча о первом встречном*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Распелся как-то соловей —
> Любимец всех в лесу зверей, —
> Едва присев на ветку,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Помойка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpeg

_по М.М.Ж._


*Гуляя, дед увидел, как-то,
В помойке мальчик ковырял.
От незадачливого факта,
Спросил: «Что здесь ты потерял?
Хоть по твоей улыбке видно, 
Ан не потерю ищешь ты!»
Ответил мальчик: «Знаю, стыдно!»
В растерянности вдруг застыл. 

-- «Вчера нашёл я на помойке
Поломанный велосипед --
И вновь с улыбкой молвил бойко --
И краше той находки нет!»

Была улыбка деда скрытна.
Тут можно и понять его.
«Копаться в мусоре не стыдно,
А быть -- счастливым от того!»

Промчались годы, вырос мальчик.
Был счастлив в жизни, но нет, нет,
Подумав, скажет; «Не иначе,
А прав, по-своему,  был дед!»
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯяяяяПРОБУЙ-600x410.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Всё или ничего*



_по Омару Хайяму_

*
Расспрашивал раз мудреца
Допытливый чудак.
Вопросам не было конца.
Не стихнет глас никак.

Ответит грамотно мудрец,
Вопросы вновь и вновь.
«А, что такое – под конец 
Спросил его – любовь?»

Ответил старец: «Ничего!»
«Как мне тебя понять? --
Чудак от слова одного,
Вдруг стал повествовать—

Любовь счастлива и грустна,
Я в книжках прочитал.
Бывает вечною она,
Кто, краткою познал…

Познали многие любовь,
От города до сёл…»
Чудак ждал снова новых слов.
В ответ звучало – «Всё!»

«Какой принять, из двух, ответ:
Иль «Всё», дабы я знал,
Иль ничего в любви той нет,
Что прежде ты сказал?»

От робости повесил нос,
Смутившись от того…

«Ты сам ответил на вопрос.
Иль всё, иль ничего!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Камень и Бамбук*

ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ-ВЕРХ.jpeg

_Восточная притча_


*Поспорил Камень, как-то вдруг с Бамбуком.
И спор возник у них издалека.
Наверное, достала камень скука.
Не сдвинут, ведь, никак его века.

Уверенно Бамбуку он глаголал:
«Должна быть жизнь людей, как у меня.
О жизни той, мечтает всяк без спора,
Дождей, что не боится и огня!

А главное – я существую вечно!»
Нагнувшись, отвечал ему Бамбук:
«Пожалуй, все поймут твою беспечность.
Но провожает человека... внук.

Жизнь человека на мою похожа.
И возрождается он снова, как и я.
Наследие он оставляет тоже.
Вокруг меня повсюду сыновья.

Не властны над тобой пусть дождь и пламень,
Но в одиночестве не виден толк!
В твоём существованье сердце – камень!»
Вновь собеседник на века умолк.
*
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ=НИЗ.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Долгожитель*



*«Ой, здравствуй, здравствуй, дорогой!
Но, ты же… умер, Боже мой!
Или мне снится, что живой?!
Так окати меня водой!»

«Привет! Нормально всё с тобой!
Попал, попал на Небеса.
Весы стояли предо мной,
Едва открыл свои глаза.

Гляжу на чаши. На одной
Дела мои -- нехороши.
Противовесом, на другой,
Благи дела, что от души.

А так, как поровну они,
Нельзя пока, ни в ад, ни в рай!
Вновь подарили Жизни дни.
Как хочешь, друг мой, понимай!»

«Ну, так спеши творить Добро.
Пусть перевесит чаша – в рай!
Ведь снова, поздно ль, рано, в гроб.
Совет, что  выбор твой – признай!»

«Спасибо, друг мой, за совет.
Ты прав, тут  нечего сказать.
Решил, однако, сотню лет,
Я -- ничего не совершать!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Не прогадаешь*



*«Не раз говорят мне – "К утру пожалеешь!"
Сдаётся, мудрец, дать совет ты сумеешь.
К тебе не случайно с поклоном пришёл.
За здравие в церкви и свечку зажёг.
Не стану в совете твоём сомневаться.
Так, как до утра мне перестраховаться?
О, старец, ответь!» И звучало от деда:

-- «К утру не жалеть -- надо спать до обеда!»*

----------


## zakko2009

*Сладка ягода*



_По притче "Прекрасное настоящее"_



*Голодный тигр гулял по полю.
Так "на ловца и зверь бежит".
Забрёл на поле поневоле,
Чудак, без всяческих защит.

Даны, однако, богом ноги.
И должное тому отдать --
Не ведая пути-дороги,
Со страху им – бежать, бежать!

Беднягу-жертву до обрыва 
Сумели ноги донести.
Любая пропасть хоть пуглива,
Обрыв лишь мог его спасти.

И понял, мешкать тут не надо.
Но, уцепившись за лозу,
Взглянул случайно -- ждал беднягу,
Другой голодный тигр внизу.

Два корешка лозу держали.
Две мышки подобрались к ней.
Грызть корешки мгновенно стали.
Нет ничего для них вкусней.

А земляника уж поспела...
Сумел одной рукой достать...
Ту вкусность, что она имела --
Блажен глагол -- не передать!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Гнилые Зубы*



_По Феликсу Кривину_


*Здоровый Зуб несдержан в речи.
«Кто бы прислушался к словам?
Тружусь весь день и целый вечер!
Почто почёт Гнилым Зубам?

Прожорлив, как назло, хозяин.
А благодарность лишь во сне.
Что пузо отрастил, я знаю.
Дары -- Гнилым Зубам, не мне!»

Вскипел Язык от речи грубой.
«Ты стал болтливее, чем я!
Хозяин -- не Гнилые Зубы!
В чём, к ним -- претензия твоя?»

Замолк нежданно Зуб Здоровый,
Уставший сам от болтовни.
Закончил речь последним словом --
«Все ходят в золоте они!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Ошибка вождя*




*Млады  два воина, два друга,
За одеяньем шли к вождю.
Хоть не страшна им в джунглях вьюга,
Не рады ветру и дождю.

Свою одежду износили.
Их одарить вождю резон.
Ведь, добросовестно служили.
И впредь спокоен будет он.

Молчанье по пути нарушив,
Один сказал: «Велик наш Бог!»
«Не Бог великий, вождь нам нужен! –
Друг возразить, однако смог –

Великий тот, кто нас оденет!» --
На том закончили друзья.
О лицемерном убежденье,
Вождю поведал. И не зря.

Узнав о разговоре воинов,
Добротную одежду дал,
Вождь, об услышанном  довольный,
Тому, кто так его  назвал.

Друг-воин получил лохмотья.
Хоть от вождя подарка сник,
И рисковал своею плотью,
А всё ж промолвил: «Бог – Велик!»

Казалось, вождь довольный этим,
Как нарядил двоих друзей,
Отдал приказ – того, в отрепье,
Догнать в пути, убить скорей!

Но дабы дружба стала прежней,
Друг по дороге попросил,
Чтоб поменялся с ним одеждой,
И за предательство простил.

Живого воина однажды
Увидел вождь и только «Ох!»,
Лишь произнёс обескуражен,
Промолвил всё ж: «Велик наш Бог!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Блоха и слон*



_от Энтони де Мелло_ 

_"Когда блохи кашляют, слон молчит"_
                              Из проповеди старшего пастора ц. Спасение 
                              епископа Филиппа Савочки 


*Блоха вдруг крикнула слону:
«Услышь, достопочтенный слон,
Весть от меня-блохи, одну! --
Не знала, что не слышит он,
Крикун слону был слишком мал.
Ни вшей, ни блох гигант не знал.
Но продолжала речь свою --
Неделю я тебе даю,
Чтоб возразить иль согласиться,
С семьёй к тебе переселиться!»

Прошла неделя ожиданья.
Коль знак согласия молчанье,
Семья переселилась в ухо.
А для слона всё так же глухо.

От новенького жития,
В восторге не была семья.
Переселяться вновь пора.
Ан для блохи вся жизнь – игра!

Но тут задумалась она
А не обидит тем слона.

«Любезнейший наш, дорогой!
Решили съехать мы с семьёй! --
Слону с почтением кричит.
Как прежде слон в ответ молчит --
С ответом, друг наш, не спеши.
Через неделю всё реши!»

В назначенный блохою срок,
Слон ей ответить так не смог…

Сию на том закончим повесть --
Чиста блохи, однако, совесть!
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Блоха и слон*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Сладка ягода*

----------


## zakko2009

*Червяк и Воробей*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*На древо лишь едва взобрался,
Упав с него, пришлось признать:
«Рождённый ползать -- им остался!
Дано не нам, червям, летать!»

Воробушек с ним рядом прыгал.
Проросших зёрен добывал.
«А я забыл -– ответил мигом --
Когда последний раз летал»

Как говорят, Господь лишь знает,
Кому на свете тяжелей...

Рождённому летать, бывает,
Дано лишь ползать по земле!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Хромой мудрец*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
На старости лет захромал старичок.
Не просто старик, а в народе – мудрец.
Решил обратиться к врачу наконец.
Быть может, и мудрость добавит ещё!

Вернулся весьма недовольным старик.
Главою нежданной досадою сник.
«И что же сказал на приёме вам врач?» --
Спросил мудреца молодой ученик.

«Я в жизни глупее врача не встречал --
Сквозь зубы в ответ дед седой проворчал --
"В ноге -- с вашим возрастом вызвана боль.
Для старости это начало начал!"

Сказал я врачу-недоучке: О, Боже!
Вторая нога, ведь, другой, не моложе!!!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Главный свидетель*



_ "На воре и шапка горит"_ 
  Пословица

*Приказ отнести на базарную площадь,
Лишь снимут с петель, деревянную дверь,
Был отдан судьёй, (не придумаешь проще)
Плетьми наказать её, верь тут, не верь.

А в чём провинилась, коль всем интересно,
Знать, много народу на площади быть.
Приказ огласили, и стало известно –
От вора ларёк не смогла защитить!

Ларёк был не прост, а, ларёк -- ювелирный.
Когда был едва совершён приговор,
Лишь к двери нагнулся, судья у повинной
Спросил напрямую: «Как выглядел вор?»

Толпа в ожиданье, у всех рот разинут.
«Услышал от двери признание я --
У вора тюрбан был в сплошной паутине!» –
Лишь спину расправив, промолвил судья.

Казалось, нелеп их служитель Фемиды.
Понять эту шутку не могут никак.
Как вдруг, и не только судье, стало видно,
К тюрбану взметнулась рука чудака.

Тем самым привлёк бедолага вниманье.
Был новый приказ – обыскать его дом.
И этим закончится наше сказанье --
Украденное обнаружили в нём!
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Сознательный гражданин*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Любила голубей кормить
> Гражданка-россиянка.
> С утра могла батон купить.
> Для  голубей не жалко.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Вор в законе*



_Быль_ 


*Застал на месте вора
Оратор Демосфен*.
Но оправданья скоро
Нашёлся аргумент.

Смутился вдруг ворюга.
Глаза прикрыл свои.
«Не знал – сказал хитрюга --
Что вещи здесь – твои!

Прости меня, оратор!
Не предавай суду --
И так же виновато –
Так значит, я пойду?»

«Нет никого – ответом --
Здесь, кроме нас, двоих!
А, разве ты не ведал,
Что вещи – не твои?»
*
***Демосфен — знаменитый оратор Древнего мира.Афины.

----------


## zakko2009

Творческая встреча с московским поэтом-баснописцем членом СП России Владимиром Шебзуховым
Москва Б.Никитская 14/2 28 октября 2018г
КЛУБ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ 





> *Сердце матери*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Мугам*_
> 
> Я песню давнюю спою…
> О сердце матери — мой глас…
> ...

----------

Lara14 (11.04.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

читает автор
 (видео)







> *Охотники на привале*
> 
> _«На свете всё быть может,
> Всё то, что может быть…
> И быть того не может,
> Чего не может быть!»_
> Прибаутка
> 
> Уж, вот он, долгожданный лес!
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Стыд*
> 
> Спешила на свидание,
> Краса младая наша.
> Прийти бы ей не ранее
> Положенного часа,
> Но, больно, нравился жених.
> Поди, уж ждёт с цветами.
> (Тут вспомнят женщины… своих,
> ...





> .

----------


## zakko2009

*Горе и беда*



*-- Не знаю, как себя вести?!
Едва придёт ко мне сосед,
Услышав сказы новых бед,
Могу я с ним лишь погрустить!

-- Знать, с удовольствием вещает,
Частенько, коль. оповещает!
Давно уже в миру известно,
Большое горе – бессловесно!*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Два монаха*
> 
> Чисты на небе облака.
> Не стало грозных туч.
> Хоть сильно разлилась река,
> Но в радость солнца луч.
> 
> Свой, двум монахам, час настал
> Продолжить длинный путь.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

* Мудрость Диогена* 




_Быль_

* 
Вопрос Диогену задали.
-- Твой выбор никак не осудишь!
Сколь бочке служить, кабы знали…
Сломается – что делать будешь?

-- Пусть, сколько послужит, не знаю.
Меня этот срок не тревожит.
Ведь, место, что я занимаю,
Никак поломаться не может!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Девушка в храме*



*Зашла вдруг, как-то, в модных джинсах
И без платка на голове,
На службу в храм млада девица
С футболкой белой на себе.

Ан, сердобольная бабуля,
Кой палец в рот не положи,
Увидев, щёки вмиг надула.
-- Куда ты так пришла, скажи?

Не дискотека Дом наш, Божий!
Такой, как он, в миру один!
В нём находиться так не можешь!
Переоденься, приходи!

Ушла из храма вся в печали,
Была опущена глава,
В которой у неё звучали
Одни бабулькины слова…

А прихожанка, помолившись,
Вернулась в дом свой, чтоб поспать.
Уснула быстро, ей приснилась,
Никто иной, как Божья Мать!

И Богородица, что снится,
С печалью ей сказать смогла:
«Зачем ты выгнала девицу?
Я так давно её ждала!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ




> *Девушка в храме*
> 
> 
> 
> *Зашла вдруг, как-то, в модных джинсах
> И без платка на голове,
> На службу в храм млада девица
> С футболкой белой на себе.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ


*
ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ РЕДАКЦИЯ*

*Девушка в храме*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
Зашла вдруг, как-то, в модных джинсах,
Заплатки спереди аж две,
На службу в храм, млада девица,
И без платка на голове.

Ан, сердобольная бабуля,
Кой палец в рот не положи,
Увидев, щёки вмиг надула.
-- Куда ты так пришла, скажи?

Не дискотека Дом наш, Божий!
Такой, как он, в миру один!
В нём находиться так не гоже!
Переоденься, приходи!

Ушла из храма вся в печали,
Была опущена глава,
В которой у неё звучали
Одни бабулькины слова…

А прихожанка, помолившись,
Вернулась в дом свой, чтоб поспать.
Уснула быстро, ей приснилась,
Сама Святая Божья Мать!

И Богородица, что снится,
С печалью ей сказать смогла:
«Зачем ты выгнала девицу?
Я так давно её ждала!»
*
 Источник
http://semyaivera.ru/2019/03/11/devu...#comment-83532

http://semyaivera.ru/wp-content/uplo...ka-v-hrame.jpg

----------


## zakko2009

*Два ангела*



*
В Раю два ангелочка жили.
Поныне там живут они.
И оба Господу служили.
Как прежде, служат в наши дни.

Летал один с земли до Бога.
Иной заботы он не знал.
Трудился же другой не много.
Подолгу ангел отдыхал.

Так, в облаках спросил трудягу:
«Летаешь ты  туда-сюда!
Порою жаль тебя, беднягу.
Твой труд, поди, твоя беда!»

«Беда – в ответ собрат услышал –
И в том всё дело -- не моя!
Беду свою едва опишут,
Пред Господом уж с нею я!

Со словом «Помоги!» начало.
Конец у каждого в ней свой.
Тебе ж трудиться не пристало.
В чём толк быть Господа слугой?!»

«Ну, ну! Не обижай собрата!
Всегда служить я Богу рад.
Но, Господа, не виноват я,
Не часто все благодарят!

«Благодарю!» -- хотелось чаще
Нести до Господа сей глас.
Менять работу не во власти!»
Сказал и загрустил тот час.

Поможем ангелу трудиться,
Дабы не дать ему грустить.
Любое Благо, что случится,
Всё Господа благодарить!*


Источник

СИМФЕРОПОЛЬСКОЕ

 БЛАГОЧИНИЕ


http://www.simblago.com/propovedi/pr...va-angela.html

----------


## zakko2009

«Лошадь и верблюд» (Владимир Шебзухов) Читает: *Мира Максименко* 
СОШ N16, класс 2 «Е», 8 лет г. Краснодар IV Всероссийский очно-заочный литературно-творческий конкурс чтецов 
«Я в этот мир пришёл, чтоб видеть Солнце...»




*Лошадь и верблюд*
Владимир Шебзухов




*Взмолилась солнцу лошадь –
«На свете нет щедрей!
Я знаю, дать ты сможешь
Свет радости моей!

Красива средь животных --
Ту правду не отнять.
Твоею волей можно
Ещё красивей стать!

О, дай мне, Солнце, шею
Красивых лебедей.
Просить, прости, посмею,
И ноги подлинней.

Ещё, седло, чтоб было,
Одно, на все века.
Людей бы я возила,
Не натерев бока»

Небесное светило,
Лишь улыбнулось тут.
Ей зверя опустила
По имени «Верблюд»

«Сей зверь, по описанью,
Готов, ни дать, ни взять,
По твоему желанью!
Такою хочешь стать?»

И солнце улыбаясь,
Услышало ответ,
От страха заикаясь,
Сказала лошадь -- «Н-н-нет!»

По-прежнему красивой
Лошадку назовут…
Но радует пустыню
С тех пор живой верблюд!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Отцы пустынники*




*
Проделал странник долгий путь
По суше и по морю,
Послушать Авву и взглянуть
На чудо, (коль позволит)

Но первым встретился монах,
Таких же лет, как сам.
-- Хочу я, Аввы, что в годах,
Увидеть чудеса!

-- Что чудом назовёшь, смотря!
В миру, над вами Бог,
Уж, если молитесь не зря --
Исполнить волю смог!

Но наше чудо лишь одно --
Кто Божью волю внял,
Пусть крест нелёгок, всё равно --
Ту волю исполнял!
*
....
источник
Православный сайт Семья и Вера
http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*Истина на дне*




*-- Мудрец, меня благослови!
Искринку мысли улови.
Не всем дано сие понять.
Решил я сам мудрейшим стать.

Моя находка не для всех.
Я поделюсь с тобой, позволь,
Ответы на вопросы все,
Помочь способен – алкоголь!

Ты, как мудрец, меня пойми.
Благослови же, не томи!

-- А, сказ благословенья, прост.
И впрямь, находка, спора нет!
Коль алкоголь не даст ответ,
Поможет он забыть вопрос!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Нищий и философ*


*
Решили, как-то, подшутить
Над старым мудрецом.
Обидится, иль может быть –
С весёлым стать лицом?!

-- Как думаешь ты, почему
Все, нищим помогают,
А многие так не поймут,
(Философов, кто знает)
И мудрецы, поди, бедны,
И нищих не богаче,
Им подаянья – не даны!
Ответь, что это значит?

Чтоб шутке наступил конец,
С ответом не тянул мудрец.

-- Не грех нам нищему подать…
Не повторю я дважды;
Убогим всякий может стать,
Философом не каждый!
*

----------


## zakko2009

* Нежданные гости* 




_  Памяти Оноре Домье*_

_Спросили, как-то, живописца
(Поныне он известен нам) –
Покой, видать, вам только снится.
А, как относитесь к гостям?

Ответом слышат речь такую –
Гостей на каждый день не счесть.
Оказывают мне большую,
Они, своим приходом честь!

-- Уж, коли вечером и днём
С гостями не скучаете,
Знать, удовольствие своё
От них вы получаете?

В ответ – Скорее «Нет», чем «Да»!
Ведь, удовольствий, вроде,
Я получаю иногда,
От тех, кто не приходит!
_
…….
* Оноре; Викторе;н Домье; 
(фр. Honor; Victorin Daumier; 1808 — 1879)
 — французский художник-график, живописец и скульптор,

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Чудо-лекарь*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_по М.С. Норбекову

           "В любви, на войне и в частном предпринимательстве 
            все средства хороши!"_ 
            Поговорка

_ 
Слёг император вдруг в постель
От тяжкой недомоги…
Не столь трудились, верь не верь,
Но, отказали ноги.
Лежал, не год, не два, не три,
А целых двадцать лет.
Здесь, кто бы, как ни говорил,
Не лечит время, нет!
В отчаянье отдал приказ --
Всех лекарей казнить!
Решил, однако, как-то раз,
Визиря расспросить.

-- Полмира я завоевал,
И окунал народы в бездну.
Могущим, вдруг перед болезнью
Бессильным, почему-то, стал!
Где лекари твои, ответь?

-- Их, повелитель, больше нет!
Я по приказу всех казнил.
Остался лишь один… дебил.
Всех оскорбляет вечно,
Но лечит, как известно!
Сумел недавно заявить
Тут верь ему, иль нет,
Чтоб император смог ходить --
Он знает сей секрет!

Предстал уже перед больным
Известный всем чудак.

-- Ну, что, бродяга, говори,
Лечить ты будешь как.
Ведь о тебе молва не врёт!
Чудак ответил смело:

А, это вовсе  не твоё,
Отнюдь, собачье дело!

То, что глаза уже на лбу,
Понятно стало сразу.
-- Казнить, коль выбрал сам судьбу! –
Уже скрутила стража --

За жизнь свою не видел я
Столь наглого невежду!
Ан лекарь крикнул: Я твоя,
Последняя надежда!

-- О, Господи! Лечи, давай!
Но, более не зли!

-- Тогда скорее принимай
Условия мои.
Я скакуна бы попросил,
Ждать у ворот чтоб смог.
На самом быстроногом был,
Чтоб золота мешок.
Когда начну тебя лечить.
Чтоб целый битый час,
Во всём дворце не должен быть,
Кто б видел, слышал нас.

Отдал приказ уже больной.
Вдвоём. И речь звучит:

-- А, кто сказал, осёл ты мой,
Что я могу лечить?
В ловушку ты мою попал.
Никто не слышит нас.
В своей я жизни повидал,
Таких козлов, не раз.
Ждёт у ворот меня скакун,
Ждёт и мешок со златом.
На край земли скакать могу.
Прощай, мой император!

Больного гнев не передать.
Лишь плюнуть смог вослед.

-- Скорей, скорее меч подать!
Но никого уж нет!
На ватных, на своих ногах,
Поднявшись, ох, с трудом,
Добрёл до стойки, кое-как,
Меч вытащил потом.

И еле-еле до крыльца
Доплёлся всё же он.
И только у ворот дворца
Вдруг понял, что… не сон!

-- Поймаю, коль тебя, злодей,
Себя не удержу! -- 
Стал отчего-то  крик сильней --

О, БОЖЕ! Я ХОЖУ-У-У!!!
_


*Притча оригинал*
_читает В.Лановой_

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

* Два шедевра*



_ Соревновались живописцы.
Хоть их друзьями не назвать,
По-доброму трудились кистью,
Стремясь друг друга удивлять.

Скрывать не будем, у обоих,
Что ни картина, так – шедевр!
Творения, и в залах многих,
И начинающим пример...

Так выставил на обсужденье,
(Знал, что шедевром назовут)
Один из них, своё творенье.
Лозу изобразил он тут.

Сумел своей волшебной кистью
Блеск спелых ягод передать.
У многих челюсти отвисли –
Слетались птицы поклевать.

Другой творец поведал люду:
«Не скрою – на шедевр гляжу!
Я рисовать картину буду.
Не хуже этой покажу!»

Своё шедевр находит место.
Картину выставил герой.
На ней увидев занавеску,
Все в голос крикнули – «Открой!»

Соперник гласа не лишался.
 -- Открой, срази всех наповал!

Художник только улыбался.
--  Я занавеску рисовал!

Признал победу живописца
Публично среди бела дня.
-- Я обманул всего лишь птицу,
А ты – художника-меня!
_

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

> *Цезарь и лекарь*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На службе у Цезаря, преданный лекарь,
> Советчиком, другом являлся ему.
> Не раз раскрывал полководец секреты.
> И всё доверял, как себе самому…
> ...

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

* Мальчик и виноград* 



_"Постоянная неудовлетворённость самим собой,
              нормальное состояние художника"_
              Поговорка

_ Изобразил художник Зевксис*
Не только спелый виноград,
У той лозы был мальчик весел,
Чему и сам ваятель рад.

Слетались к винограду птицы.
Да, да, чтоб ягоды клевать.
Собратьям даже не приснится,
Картину так нарисовать!

Но нет покоя живописцу, 
Картина всё ж не удалась…
Как прежде к ней слетают птицы,
Так мальчика в ней не боясь!
_

………………
*
Зе;вксис из Геракле;и — древнегреческий живописец, 
работавший в 420—380 годах до н. э.

----------


## zakko2009

> *Чудо-лекарь*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> 
> _по М.С. Норбекову
> 
>            "В любви, на войне и в частном предпринимательстве 
>             все средства хороши!"_ 
>             Поговорка

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Меньшее зло* 



_Как-то путник заблудился 
На просторах снежной мглы.
Холод в страшном сне не снился.
Шёл и не стесняясь ныл.

Дома маленькие дети
И любимая жена.
Огонёк увидел, светит,
Будто в сказке из окна.

Постучал, чтоб попроситься
У хозяев на постой.
Дверь открыв, млада девица
Молвит: Делай выбор  свой!

Я впущу тебя, возможно,
Выбери из трёх одно.
Или будь со мной на ложе,
Или пей со мной вино…

Или заруби скотину,
Выйдешь лишь на скотный двор.
Призадумался невинно,
Не согревшись до сих пор.

«Нет! Убийцей я не стану!
И жене не изменю!»
Доставай краса стаканы!
Я вино с тобой попью!

«Пусть и радуюсь не пылко,
Меньшее я выбрал зло!»
Лишь пуста была бутылка,
Что-то тут произошло.

Хоть предателя, убийцу
Заменил одним спиртным…
Выпив лишь вина с девицей,
Стал и тем, стал и другим!
_

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Дохлый осёл* 




_
Купил осла однажды Мойша.
Шёл с ним из старого села.
Покупкой был доволен очень.
Ведь хитрость скидки помогла.

Пять долларов просил хозяин.
Договорились аж за два.
Что значат умные слова!
Как ими убеждать, мы знаем!

Пред самою родной деревней.
Кто б о беде подумать мог,
Хотите, верьте иль не верьте,
Но купленный нежданно сдох.

Ан, новым мыслям Мойша рад был.
Каким? Не всем дано понять.
Решил осла, живого, как бы,
Он в лотерею разыграть.

По доллару собрал и полным
Мешочек стал, в нём сто монет. 
Один остался недовольным,
Чей с выигрышем был билет.

Сумел себя пред всеми, Мойша,
Нежданной смертью  оправдать.
Хоть доллар и пришлось отдать,
Не стало недовольных больше...
_

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

> *Истина на дне*
> 
> 
> *-- Мудрец, меня благослови!
> Искринку мысли улови.
> *


*ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ РЕДАКЦИЯ*
*Истина на дне*



*Не удивляйся, избалованный успехами,
Что истину найдёшь – на дне бутылки…
В музее под блестящими доспехами –
Гнездятся потускневшие опилки!



-- Мудрец, меня благослови!
Искринку мысли улови.
Не всем дано сие понять.
Решил я сам мудрейшим стать.

Моя находка не для всех.
Я поделюсь с тобой, позволь,
Ответы на вопросы все,
Найти поможет – алкоголь!

Ты, как мудрец, меня пойми.
Благослови же, не томи!

-- А, сказ благословенья, прост.
И впрямь, находка, спора нет!
Коль алкоголь не даст ответ,
Поможет он забыть вопрос!
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Старое пальто*




_ "Встречают по одёжке..."_
                Пословица


*Два одноклассника, спустя немало лет,
Случайно встретились в кафе -- «Привет, привет!»
Полны воспоминаньями, уж оба
Весёлыми стоят у гардероба.

Пальто шикарное надев и гладя мех,
Едва взглянул на друга, спрятал смех.
В пальтишке стареньком, потёртом был дружок.
Спросить его с серьёзным видом смог:

Своё пальто, что пред тобой надел,
За триста тысяч я купить сумел.
А, что мешает, ты меня прости,
Тебе всё новое пальто приобрести?

Ответил одноклассник вмиг на то:
Тебе, друг, искренний ответ свой дам.
Себе никак я не смогу купить пальто,
Что будет стоить больше, чем… я сам! 
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Выбор шута*




_Шут, короля достал вконец!
Свои не всем дано знать рамки.
Не с тем соперником влез в дамки,
Хоть был он в своём  деле спец.

С шутом немало лет прожил.
Свой от властителя был суд.
Ему, за многолетний труд,
Избрать вид смерти предложил.

Придворным громко заявил:
Был при дворе всегда игривый,
И веселиться с ним любил.
Приму любой его я выбор!

-- Прошу простить, о мой король,
Мои проказы в самом деле .
Вид смерти я избрал, позволь
Почить от старости... в постели!

Свой выбор смерти сделал он
И слово короля – закон!
_
 

*Список дураков*



_-- Что пишешь там, плебей любимый? --
Спросил с улыбкою король,
Застав шута за писаниной --
Уж поделись со мной, изволь!

-- Из дураков, которых знаю,
Себе я список составляю –
Добавил смело клоун-шут --
Вот имя и твоё пишу!

-- Так поясни, почто дурак?
Им быть не подхожу никак!

-- Отдал ты деньги ювелиру,
Из заграницы чтоб привёз
Он драгоценностей корзину!
Вернётся ли? Вот в чём вопрос!

-- А если всё-таки вернётся,
Тебе из списка своего
Так вычеркнуть меня придётся!
-- Я запишу тогда его!
_



*Палец короля * 



_У африканских королей
Свой клоун-шут живёт.
Слух об одном был средь людей.
Сказание не врёт.

Была привычка у шута,
Сей сказ до всех дошёл дошёл --
Чтоб не случилось,  глас всегда --
«Знать, это хорошо!»

Взял на охоту, как-то раз,
Король его с собой.
Увидев дичь, прищурил глаз,
Ба-бах! О, боже мой!

Осечка вдруг произошла,
Казалось, не беда,
Но, пальца нет -- оторвала
Такая ерунда.

Услышал властелин одно –
«Знать, это хорошо!»
Проклятье короля дано.
Так шут… в тюрьму пошёл.

Но без охоты жить нельзя!
Уж в джунглях властелин.
С собою никого не взял.
Не страшно, что один.

Хоть был король вооружён,
Круг каннибалов вдруг.
Тем племенем он окружён.
О, где ты, шут мой, друг? 

Вот под котлом костёр горит.
Аж жутко от того…
Вождю вдруг кто-то говорит --
Нет пальца у него!

Традиция из века в век.
Таких здесь не едят.
Неполноценный человек,
Что брошен в пищу – яд!

Едва свободу ощутил,
Бегом скорей к шуту.
Историю поведал ту.
«Прости, что посадил!»

-- Тебе спасибо, дорогой!
Всё хорошо -- не зря!
Когда бы я пошёл с тобой,
То съели бы меня.
_

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Королевский врач* 

читает автор







_
Известный практикой своей,
Лечил людей подряд.
Неважно, средь больных людей –
Кто беден, кто богат.

Отказа не было, и нет!
Молва слыла не зря.
И до больного короля
Дошла, чрез много лет.

Уже предстал средь бела дня.
(Ох, как-бы не зазнаться)
Король сказал: «Лечи меня,
Не как всех голодранцев!»

-- Так невозможно, мне-врачу!
Пусть ты в сто крат больней,
Все говорят, что я лечу
Больных, как… королей!
_

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Идеальный муж*



_                Памяти Агаты Кристи

Быль
_

*
Перу, бумаге верная,
Известною была.
Игривой с джентльменами
Так вовсе не слыла.
Но нравилась, наверное,
Не одному она.
Лишь свежесть Вдохновения
Дарила ей весна…

Берёт своё Природа.
Здесь точно – не совру;
Стал мужем – археолог.
Учёным был в миру.

Ан, любопытство, всё же,
Раскроет чей-то рот.
Спросили, а почто же,
Её стал выбор тот?

Об идеальном муже
Глаголал сей ответ –
Глядеть, пожалуй, нужно
Вперёд на много лет!

Не сохраняет время
Младу красу невест.
Чем больше мы стареем,
К нам больше интерес!
*

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2019)

----------


## zakko2009

*Два разума* 




_                                "А, что собаки любят кости,
                Придумал тот, кто любит мясо!"_
               Басня «Обезьяны и бананы»


_
-- Моя собака мне верна,
Не сомневайся, друг!
И исполнительна она,
В ней – разум, не испуг.

Не любит яблок с малых лет,
Но стоит приказать;
Приказ – и возражений нет –
Всё съест, сколь смог ей дать!

Положишь мясо рядом с ней,
«Не есть!» -- приказ звучит.
Нет ничего его вкусней,
Не ест, лежит, молчит…

-- Я мнения иного был
О разуме собак,
Услышав, что наговорил –
Глупы, как мы, никак!

Народной басни, невзначай,
Мораль здесь вспомнить смог.
Ты уж, дружище, не серчай –
В Таланте – видеть прок!
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Два творца* 



_
-- Пишу картину два-три дня,
А, чтоб купили у меня,
Не скрою, два-три года жду.

-- Забудешь ты свою беду,
Лишь дни на годы поменять.
У нас дар божий не отнять.
Твори же, сей секрет храня;
Писать картину два-три года
И продавать... за два-три дня! 
_

----------


## zakko2009

ЭПИГРАФ
_"...Учи, поэт, суровые уроки 
И не бери без боя города, 
Чтоб наскоро написанные строки 
Не рвать потом, сгорая от стыда."_ 
Р.Гамзатов «Не торопись»




> * Два творца* 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> -- Пишу картину два-три дня,
> А, чтоб купили у меня,
> Не скрою, два-три года жду.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Шут Педрилло*





_Быль_

*С шутом по имени Педрилло,
Вельможа спорил целый час.
Нескладный, толстый был верзила.
Чуть было не ударил в глаз.

Не позволяло положенье –
Не станет рук своих марать.
Сообразив в одно мгновенье,
Сумел с презрением сказать:

«Ан, забываешь, с кем ты споришь!
Поверь мне, это не обман;
Уж, коли рот свой не закроешь,
То спрячу я тебя… в карман!»

В ответ звучало очень мило:
«Совет, как просьбу преподам –
В головку спрячь шута Педрилло.
Простора больно много там!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Встречи редкие, но меткие*




*Слова приветствия нашёл –
«Друг, выглядишь ты хорошо!»

Пришлось, однако, услыхать –
«Жаль, о тебе так не сказать!»

Общались далее друзья –
«А ты соври тогда, как я!»

*

----------


## zakko2009

*Лошадь и мужик*



_                        "Упрямое безрассудство -
                         последнее прибежище вины"_
                         Джонсон Сэмюэл


_по Льву Толстому_

* 
Остановил телегу
Раз у реки мужик.
Взглянув на дальний берег,
Вмиг головою сник.

С телегою ни разу
Не плыл. В унынье впал.
Но тут, как по заказу,
Паром пред ним предстал.

Отпряг скорее лошадь.
Телегу – на паром.
С привычкой нехорошей
Мужик давно знаком.

Была, порой, упряма
Лошадка у него.
Паром, поди, не яма,
К нему -- шагнуть всего.

Тащил её за повод
И сзади стал толкать.
Каприз её не повод
Трудяге горевать.

За хвост тянуть он взялся.
Не пожалел о том.
Сработало упрямство --
Шагнула на паром.
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Котята в коробке*



* Научный атеизм -- профессор представлял.
От лекций -- выходной себе устроить смог.
И в тот же день один по улице  гулял.
Не выразить не мог профессор свой восторг,
На мальчике с коробкой остановив свой взгляд.
Восторг – едва увидел в коробочке, котят.

«Прелестные котята! --
Свои озвучил мысли –
Как маленькие львята…»
-- «Котята – атеисты!»

Такого вдруг ответа,
Никак не ожидал.
Как  понимать  глас  этот,
Он спрашивать не стал.

Ан, через две недели
С собою взял ребят.
Студенты захотели
Увидеть тех котят.

Хоть, слышали ушами,
Поверили глазам.
«Котята – христиане!» --
Им мальчуган сказал.

Все разом удивились.
Застыл вопросом взгляд.

«Глаза у них открылись!
Чему я очень рад!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Счастливый брак*




_по Хинг Ши_

_
-- Счастливый брак, так понят мной;
Когда уютно в доме
И мужу хорошо с женой,
Не думает о воле.

И  так же счастлива жена.
Налево муж не ходит.
Не принимает и она,
Мечтаний о свободе.

Мудрец, со мною согласись.
К тебе не зря пришёл.
Ведь, лучше счастья – не приснись!
Друг с другом – хорошо!

-- Уютно в доме – в этом прав!
О том мечтают люди.
А, что свободы нет в мечтах,
Пусть далее не  будет!

Но брак счастливым вам назвать
И сказку сделать былью,
Когда б, то благо сохранять --
Свободными вы были!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Сердце матери*

----------


## GrafBorisfen

Люблю притчи - особенно в стихах! там сочетаются мастерство Рифмы и мудрость Слова! например:

Любовь и Влюбленность. Притча
Юрий Сафроненко
Влюбленность встретила Любовь,
И забурлила жарко кровь!

- Нет ничего Любви сильней!
Ты в небе выше звезд огней!
Ты Все творишь и зажигаешь,
Источник жизни возрождаешь!
Откуда силу ты берешь? -
Светлее песни не найдешь!

Погладив дочь по голове,
Любовь присела на траве:
- Послушай, милая Влюбленность!
В тебе пылает Окрыленность.
Тепло и Радость каждой встречи,
И пыл влюбленной жаркой речи.
Где радость, свет и силу взять?
- А я умею
все п-р-о-щ-а-ть!

- Но как Предательство простить?
После Измены как прожить?

- А это часто - от незнанья!
А не от злобного желанья...
После Измены есть возврат -
Он примирению собрат.
И лишь тогда ты понимаешь,
Что главное и что теряешь.

- А как простить ты можешь Ложь?
Она страшней, чем в сердце нож!

- А. Это меньшее из зол!
Вины, быть может, произвол.
Что б что-то страшное не видеть,
Или желанье не обидеть...
Ведь Ложь бывает и святая...
Как, например, цветы из Рая...

Конечно ж есть и Злая Ложь!
Тогда от Зла - Зло и возьмешь...
Ведь Зло Влюбленности не знает!
Оно все делит-отнимает.
Любовь и Зло - несовместимы!
Все войны в мире Злом гонимы.

- А можешь ты и Злость простить?
Она ведь может и убить.

- Злость - кратковременная штука.
Она серьезная наука.
Дана она, что бы в борьбе
Не подчиниться злой Судьбе!
Все верно надо применять!
Ведь опыт - друг. Ученье - мать.

- А Огорчение и Дерзкость?
И их подругу - мери Резкость?
За ними вслед идет Обида.
Она предательского вида.

- Да это все плоды познанья.
Обида - снова от незнанья!
Обида пеплом сердце палит,
И больно радость счастья жалит.
Прощаю Разочарованье,
Так, как за ним идет Страданье!
Оно всем Душу очищает...
Глаза и уши открывает...

- Любовь! Любовь! Ты все умеешь!
Добро и силу в Душах сеешь.
А я, чуть что, мгновенно гасну,
И обижаюсь по-напрасну.
Ты позволяешь все себе -
Как я завидую тебе!
Ты можешь слЫшать и любить.
Ты можешь все-все-все простить!..

- Ну вот, ты снова не права!
Опять ты путаешь слова.
Прощать ВСЕ-ВСЕ и я не в силах!
Все, кто ВСЕ-ВСЕ, те все в могилах...
Что бы Любовь ВСЕ-ВСЕ простила...

- Но только что ты говорила....

- Да. Есть на свете даже то,
Что не прощу ни я, НИКТО!
ОНО всем Душу разьедает,
И чувства ранит и кромсает.
Ведет к Тоске и Разрушению,
И тянет к Воли униженью.

Оно коварней Лжи, Обид,
Род превращает в "просто Вид".
Ножом под тихий злобный скрежет
Сильней Измены сердце режет.
Всегда страшнее, чем удушье,
Враг чувств и счастья-
Р-а-в-н-о-д-у-ш-ь-е...

20.05.7526 лето С.М.З.Х. (2018)=GoldKing

Анонс: Трехмачтовая грешная душа - Фрегат и Каравелла. =
http://www.stihi.ru/2015/02/22/3990

----------


## zakko2009

> *Встречи редкие, но меткие*
> 
> *Слова приветствия нашёл –
> «Друг, выглядишь ты хорошо!»
> 
> Пришлось, однако, услыхать –
> «Жаль, о тебе так не сказать!»
> 
> Общались далее друзья –
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Вкус пирога*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_"Не поешь - не пофилософствуешь"_
К.Маркс


_Мудреца спросили, встретив:
«Какова сей жизни цель?»
«Я не знаю!» -- он ответил.
(Хочешь, верь тут иль не верь)

«В чём, хотя бы, смысл жизни?»
«Я не знаю!» -- вновь звучит.
«Знать о том, не будет лишне --
Что же Мудрость говорит?»

Улыбнулся тихо старец.
«Смысл и цель, не так важны!
Чтоб без знанья не остались,
Нам примеры в том нужны.

Согласитесь, не иначе,
Коль пирог к столу подать;
Вкус его намного слаще,
Чем о нём лишь... рассуждать.



***

Верны, как прежде… то… и это…
Все толкованья Смысла Жизни...

Не предадим же укоризне –

ОСТАВИТЬ В ЖИЗНИ БОЛЬШЕ СВЕТА!

***


«А в чём смысл жизни?» -- когда тебя спросят,

В раздумье, как многие, свесишь свой нос…

Но, коль всему миру ответ готов бросить,

Не стоит! Испортишь… красивый вопрос!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Твой человек*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





_по Эриху Ремарку_


_«Нашла я, нашла! Это -- мой человек!» –
Сказала она, к мудрецу, лишь, пришла…
«С чего так решила? –  ей старец изрек –
Уверена в том, что его -- ты нашла?»

«К тебе, о, мудрец, я не раз приходила,
Спасибо, за мудрость в советах, скажу.
Ведь ты помогал, когда плохо мне было.
В последний, наверное, раз прихожу.

Нашла я любимого, он мне признался,
Видать, и любимую тоже нашёл,
Всегда было плохо, в тоске оставался,
И только со мной стало вдруг хорошо!»

«Ему хорошо? – не ищи в том подвоха --
С тобой хорошо, может -- сотне людей,
Но, твой человек – без тебя, кому плохо…
Ну, так поспеши к нему, дочка, скорей!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Самая грустная притча*
> 
> 
> _
> по Евгению Санину_ (Монах Варнава)
> 
> Шёл нищий -- больной и скорбящий…
> 
> Смысл жизни давно потерявший…
> ...

----------


## zakko2009



----------


## zakko2009

> *Человек и Вселенная*
> 
> *
> Сомнению Знанье несёт Человек.
> 
> Свои есть секреты в познанье, наверное…
> 
> «Увижу — поверю!» — он мудро изрек.
> 
> ...





> .

----------


## zakko2009

*Читатель басне улыбнётся,
Напомнит, что-нибудь она…
Недаром в песенке поётся – 
«Привет с большого бодуна!»*





> *Похмелье*
> 
> На службу в войско падишаха,
> Пропив динар последний свой,
> Подался пьяница без страха —
> Лишь бы хватало на пропой.
> 
> Казённый меч ему был выдан.
> Добротной стали был тот меч
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Долгожитель*
> 
> 
> 
> *«Ой, здравствуй, здравствуй, дорогой!
> Но, ты же… умер, Боже мой!
> Или мне снится, что живой?!
> Так окати меня водой!»
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009



----------


## zakko2009

> *Притча о старом генерале*
> 
> 
> 
> Что загрустил ты, генерал?
> Война — приносит беды…
> 
> И тот, задумавшись, сказал:
> 
> Я не люблю… победы!

----------


## zakko2009

Делюсь со своим читателем



*
Владимир Шебзухов 
Медаль «И.А.Бунин»
За верность 
отечественной литературе
Москва 2019 декабрь
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Наследство*



*Единственному сыну
Сказал больной богач:
«Тебе, не половину,
А всё отдам, не плач!

Наследник ты достойный.
В тебе --  всё от отца…»
Стал ждать, едва промолвил,
Он, своего конца.

Достойные примеры
Сынку преподавал.
На сход акционеров,
Вот, как-то, сын попал.

Увидел там красотку.
Знакомство предложил.
Свою визитку ловко
Ей в сумочку вложил.

Поведал о наследстве,
Жениться, мол, пора.
А стала бы невестой,
Ох, как бы был он рад!

В финансовых программах
Нам женщин не догнать.
Сынку сумела дама,
Так… мачехою стать.
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Личность*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_-- Я -- Личность! Чрез меня ваятель,
Вложил в скульптуру адский труд!..
-- Теперь дождись того, приятель,
Когда тебя "так" - назовут!_

*
Студент поведал мудрецу:
«Хоть лет мне – не бог весть,
Но зла я людям не несу,
Врагов, поди, не счесть.

До них, однако, дела нет.
В себе стал сомневаться.
Быть может дело всё во мне?
Послушаю я старца…»

Ответ, что дал младому дед,
Был для студента значим:
«Здесь может быть один ответ --
Ты – Личность, не иначе!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Вкус пирога*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> ***
> 
> 
> «А в чём смысл жизни?» -- когда тебя спросят,
> В раздумье, как многие, свесишь свой нос…
> Но, коль всему миру ответ готов бросить,
> Не стоит! Испортишь… красивый вопрос!

----------


## zakko2009

*Треснутый кувшин*



_Стояли в доме два кувшина.
С собою брать, была причина --
Лишь по воду хозяйка шла,
На коромысле их несла.

Средь двух, был треснутый кувшин.
В конце пути, лишь он один
Заполненный наполовину.
Но не считал себя невинным.

Кувшин-собрат изъянец ведал.
Глядел он, как бы, сверху вниз.
Порой смеялся над соседом.
Униженный, всё кис и кис…

Так смелости, едва набрался,
Хозяйку попросил свою:
«Дабы полезным оставался,
Замажьте трещину мою!»

«Полезным ныне остаёшься!
Три года, как не видишь ты.
Тропинкой, в сторону уткнёшься,
Красивые узришь цветы!

Сам догадайся, чья заслуга...
Тебя мы трещин не лишим!»

Так равным стал с собратом-другом,
Полезный с трещиной кувшин!

Быть может, от упрёков слов
Настанет очередь слезинки.
Не забывай красу цветов
На стороне своей тропинки!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Одноногая цапля*
> 
> 
> 
> -- Я видел цаплю, что стоит
> Лишь на ноге одной!
> О чём всё это говорит,
> Ответь, учитель мой?
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Ветер и Солнце*




_По К.Ушинскому_

_Поспорил с Солнцем Ветер  -
Сильнее нет на свете;
Лишь одному ему суметь
Любого путника раздеть!

В нежданном споре случай ждёт.
Вот путешественник идёт.
"В том убедишься, что не вру,
Глянь, как я плащ с него сдеру!"

Ох, как же долго, сильно дул…
Предвидел путник ту беду.
Закутывался в плащ плотней.
И всё никак… тут вей, не вей…

"Всего тебя здесь не хватило!
Раздену я его, давай -
С улыбкой Солнце заявило -
А ты, мой друг, понаблюдай!"

Ласкало тёплыми лучами...
Уж опустил свой воротник.
Казалось, от тепла отвык.
Стал Ветер завывать в отчаянье.

У путника плащ на руке.
Узрев брега, спешил к реке…
И Солнышко, с улыбкой вновь:
"Сильнее лишь – тепло… любовь…"
_

Источник
Православный сайт «Семья и Вера»
http://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vlad...#comment-89758

----------


## zakko2009

*Учитель Мудрости*



_Был знаменитым мудрецом.
Не только слухами, в лицо
Был узнаваем в деревнях.
Лишь встретят, восклицают «Ах!
Приятна встреча нам с тобой!
Ты гость для нас не рядовой!»

Раз, ехал на осле мудрец.
Измучен жаждой под конец.
Деревня рядышком была.
Напиться б, напоить осла…

Уже стучится в крайний дом,
Мол, напоить его с ослом.
Хозяин мудреца узнал.
Доброжелательно сказал:

«Встречать тебя – большая честь!
Ведь слава о тебе дошла,
До деревушки, не бог весть,
Средь многих деревень, мала!»

И пригласил его во двор,
И гостя усадил в тени…
И мудреца доволен взор,
Кувшин с водой стоял пред ним.

- «Ты – мудрый человек, мы знаем,
Так, мудрости нас научи.
Пусть и соседи будут с нами,
Я позову их, уж прости.»

Мудрец гостеприимству рад.
Дал, гладя бороду, согласье.
С сей встречей, всё казалось ясно,
Соседи уж кружком сидят,
Как вдруг… из стойла - трубный глас…
Осёл истошно заревел.
Мудрец вначале обомлел,
Но вспомнил об осле тот час.

Забыл осла он напоить
И пред гостями, как тут быть?!
Ан, мудрость новая всплыла,
(Но, как ни странно, от осла!)

- «Осёл мой просветил меня
Нежданно вдруг средь бела дня.
Хоть, мудрости и накопив,
Забыл заботу о других!

А, посему, прошу простить,
Пойду скорей осла поить!»

Напившийся осёл не знал,
Какой урок он преподал!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Эхо Руми*
> 
> 
> 
> Шесть слепых слонов.
> Слепы, ну и что ж?
> Рассуждать смогли –
> На кого похож
> Человек в миру.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Ветер и Солнце*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _По К.Ушинскому_
> 
> _Поспорил с Солнцем Ветер  -
> Сильнее нет на свете;
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *На то и мудрец*
> 
> 
> 
> _
>                                 «На всякого мудреца довольно простоты»_
>                                 Комедия А.Островского.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Знаменитость*



_Спросил художника коллега,
(Но прятал зависть он, как мог):
«Я думаю, мне знать не вредно,
Как знаменитым стал дружок.

На выставке, чай, персональной,
Наверно, признанным был труд?
Ведь слухи о тебе не лгут,
Да и творенья не банальны!»

«Нет! Обо мне тогда узнали -
Из местного музея вдруг,
Картину лишь мою украли...
Так не нашли её, мой друг!»

_

----------


## zakko2009

*Утрата ли...*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_
«Не видел на твоём челе,
Ни разу я печали…
Открой мудрец секрет свой мне;
Что это означает?

Каким путём идти к мечте,
Таким же стать, ответь?»

«Не обладаю вовсе тем,
С утратой, чтоб жалеть!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Мелочь, но… приятно*



_
Как-то раз у магазина
Поскользнулся наш герой.
И стеклянная витрина
Вмиг разбита головой.

Тут как тут пред ним хозяин.
«Пятисотку заплати!»
Что накинул цену, знаем…
Бог накажет (иль простит)

В "тысячу", с одной купюрой
Уж протянута рука.
Хитро-жадную натуру
Понесло наверняка.

Плут задумал, не иначе,
Выгоду и здесь найти.
«Принесу тебе я сдачу.
Буду три часа в пути!»

А в ответ: «Не трать на мелочь
Столько времени и сил!»
Рядышком витрину смело
Он, с улыбкою… разбил.

_

----------


## zakko2009

*Секрет бармена*

Читает автор







_Усталая дама, немолода…
(А, сколько ей лет – промолчим)
Уставшей такою была не всегда,
Знать, было немало причин.

Бармену у стойки сказала она:
«Сынок, коли не затруднит,
Бокальчик сухого налей мне вина…
Появится вдруг аппетит…»

Ответом: «Ах, девушка, ты не сердись,
Без паспорта – я не налью.
Уволят с работы, чего я боюсь…
Уменьшат зарплату мою…»

«Какая я девушка? Ну, ты шутник!»
«Прости, алкоголь не продам!»
Достала свой паспорт, нахмурившись, вмиг -
Налит уж бокал… для мадам.

Спустя четверть часа бокал опустел.
Купюры на стойке лежат.
«Мне сдачи не надо!» Бармен обомлел.
Таких чаевых он не ждал.

Ан, честным трудом заработано.
С улыбкой промолвил «Сработало!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Мудрость Творца*



_«К тебе пришла я по совету.
Издалека прийти смогла.
Совет – подруга мне дала.
Раскрой, мудрец, загадку эту;

Мужчина первым сотворён.
Почто же женщина второю?
Ведь знал Создатель, лепит он.
Не столь надёжного, порою?»

«Своя на то была причина.
Есть у Творца свои секреты.
Когда б вторым творил мужчину,
Давала б женщина советы!»
_

РУФФОРР
*Памяти Бернарда Шоу*



_Хирургу в бронзе бюст отлитый.
Стал знаменитым на века –
Всех больше было знаменитых…
Умерших на его руках.
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Притча о чёрной и белой вороне* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_               "...Он чином ниже оказался!"_
                   С.Михалков «Толстый и тонкий»

_ Ворона Чёрная зашла вдруг в ресторан.
Ворону Белую увидев в уголке,
Задумала, лишь ей понятный, план.
Апломб звучал  в вороньем голоске.

«Эй, Официант! Еду, я оплачу,
Что заказали гости в ресторане.
Но, Белую Ворону не включу.
Счёт за еду, представите ей, сами!

Оплату безвозмездную дарю!»
Ворона Белая кричит: «Благодарю!»

Ворона Чёрная того не ожидала.
«Эй, Официант! Налейте всем вина!
За всё вино расплачиваюсь налом.
Ворона Белая вино пить не должна!

Оплату безвозмездную дарю!»
Ворона Белая кричит: «Благодарю!»

И официанту прошептала в уши,
Лишь к барной стойке тихо подошла:
«Ворона Белая с головушкой не дружит!
Обиделась давно бы и ушла!»

Ответили Вороне без обмана:
«Ворона Белая – директор ресторана!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Золотая середина* 




_                "Тот, кто золотой середине верен,
                Мудро избежит и убогой кровли,
                И того, что питает в других зависть, —
                Дивных чертогов"_
                Из второй книги «Од» Горация


_ Хоть власти было много, кривой на один глаз,
Хромой на одну ногу… Про  короля рассказ.
Король, на вид убогий, художника позвал,
Дабы правдиво строго, его нарисовал.

«Красив, как в жизни, чтобы!» – был  принят сей наказ.
Красивы глаза оба уж на холсте тот час.
На удивленье многим, король тем удивил,
Увидев ровны ноги, художника казнил.

Другой художник мудро, представил таковым -
(Сие понять не трудно) красивым, молодым…
Каким бы мудрым не был, поник главой творец.
Как и его коллегу, печальный ждал конец.

Предстал ещё ваятель перед  Владыкой вновь.
Знал о судьбе собратьев, уж стыла в жилах кровь.
«Красив, как в жизни, чтобы!» - наказ и он принял.
Задумался особо и… всё ж нарисовал.

Художникам наука. Прищурив один глаз,
Стрелял король из лука. Ан, недалёк экстаз.
Одна нога на камне, другая на земле.
«Шедевр преподал мне!» - король вдруг, обомлев.

Глаз от восторга в искрах - стреляет в кабана!
Талантливая хитрость ему преподана.
Прозрел, что – свет в оконце, себе на ум он взял;
На правду, как на солнце, в упор смотреть нельзя!
_

----------


## zakko2009

* Как бы не проехать* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_С ней ехать, ох, не просто! Вот старая чертовка!
На каждой остановке всех мучила вопросом.

«Какая остановка?» - спросила вновь она.
Водитель крикнул громко: «Какая вам нужна?»

«Прости, сынок, забыла!» Вот головная боль.
Всё на маршруте было. Ан, обслужить изволь.

Теперь, на каждой – «Эта?» От бабушки – «Нет, нет!»
С надеждой ждал ответа. Такой же был ответ.

«Прости меня, сыночек, но, вспомнила вдруг я.
Всем благодарна очень - Конечная, моя!»

Сознание сужается, когда напряжены…
Кто в жизни расслабляется - все действия верны!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Указ короля Непала*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Памятник оптимисту*
> 
> Лишь пессимист, вдохнув всей грудью,
> Заявит с выдохом своё,
> Мол, хуже, как сейчас -- не будет!..
> Приняв, смирившись, бытиё...
> 
> Так впору памятник поставить,
> На грешной матушке-земле,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Ветреная любовь*
> 
> Вложение 91676
> Вложение 91677
> 
> На разных ветках голуби сидели.
> Млада голубка, млад и голубок.
> Глядели друг на друга и хотели,
> Чтобы подул на ветки... лёгкий ветерок.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

* Ветреная Гордыня* 



_По Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава)


_ Притчу рассказать хочу –
Случай был на свете;
Загасив одну свечу,
Возгордился Ветер.

«Всё теперь гасить могу.
Доберусь до Солнца!
Что осилю - не солгу!» -
Ветер всем клянётся.

Мельник старый услыхал.
Мудрым был, однако.
«С Солнцем, Ветер, дабы знал,
Неизбежна драка!

Пусть Светило гасит Ночь.
Каждому – своё!
А, уж, коль тебе невмочь,
Намудрим вдвоём.

Раскручу я колесо.
Эдак вот, смотри.
И попробуй-ка его
Ты останови!»

Раскрутил мужик и впрямь.
Сил не пожалел.
Что задумал, всё не зря.
Знал, чего хотел.

Дунул Ветер раз, другой…
Не остановилось.
Колесо, о, боже мой,
Всё сильней крутилось.

Знаем мудрость мужика.
Нету в том секрета.
Потекла в мешки мука
С дуновений Ветра.

Дует до сих пор… Гордец,
Там, где есть Гордыня…
Тут и сказочке конец.
В ней мы... Правду примем!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Два идиота*
> 
> _по Марку Твену_
> 
> 
> _"Чтоб доказать -- не мучаюсь --
> Родившемуся спору!"
> Доказывай в двух случаях --
> Себе и... прокурору!_
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Правда без любви*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Жил-был на белом свете
Старик, не знавший горя.
Любили его дети,
Был добр, ни с кем не спорил.

Проблема лишь со зреньм.
Ведь был добряк без глаза.
В свой адрес оскорблений
Не слышал он ни разу.

Хватало всё для пищи.
Так доживал свой век.
К нему, однажды, нищий
Просился на ночлег.

С добром был принят, знаем.
Накормленным лёг спать.
Спросил с утра хозяин,
Как нищим смог он стать?

Ответил нищий деду:
«К кому бы ни пришёл,
Тому лишь правду ведал
Про «плохо», «хорошо»

За правду – выгоняют,
Но согласись со мной;
Что добрый ты, все знают,
Вот плохо, что – кривой!»

«С утра уходишь сытым -
Промолвил дед – прощай...
И дверь моя открыта...
Ан, на прощанье, знай:

Не только моё мнение,
Подмечено людьми,
Порой, как оскорбление
Та Правда… без любви!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Читает ученик 7 класса школы «ИСТОК», г. Франкфурт-на-Майне, Шнайдер Филипп, 12 лет:*

https://www.mknews.de/video/2020/05/...-vstrecha.html









> *Нежданная встреча*
> 
> 
> _
> "А Ларчик просто открывался."_
> И.А.Крылов «Ларчик»
> 
> Собрал вожак волков,
> Казалось бы, привычно,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Слон и пятеро слепых*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> С верёвкой пятеро слепых,
> С одной — на всех,на пятерых,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Волшебная рубашка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Был тяжко болен государь.
Дышать почти  не мог…
Бессильны лекари его,
Как ни сердился царь.

Предстал уж предсказатель
И звёзд всех толкователь.
Хоть ноги и дрожали,
Поведал государю:

«Глядел на звёзды я, так вот,
Навёл на мысли небосвод.
Глаголют мысли эти:
Под головой  должна лежать
Рубашка, что ни дать, ни взять -
Счастливого на свете!»

Уже разосланы гонцы.
Входили в каждый дом.
Встречали старики, юнцы…
Нет счастия - ни в ком!

Ан, делу случая свой час.
И не подвёл их слух -
Пел песни в поле во весь глас,
С улыбкою, пастух.

Гонцы спросили, счастлив он?
«Счастливей нет меня!
Что счастлив каждый день, не сон!
Знать, я молюсь не зря!»

«Продай рубашку нам свою»
Но странным был ответ:
«Хоть улыбаюсь и пою,
Рубашки вовсе нет!»

Дошла до государя весть.
С досады крикнул «Ой!
Сокровищ у меня не счесть,
Однако же – больной!

Нет радости от света дня…
Счастливей, может быть, меня,
Служитель-пономарь...»
В глубокое раздумье впал…
Сокровища свои раздал,
Глядишь, счастливый царь.
_

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Синица и соловей*

Читает актриса театра и кино Анжелика Огиря






_По Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава)

_"В спорах рождается истина"_ 
                                    Латинская пословица

_
 С деревьев наблюдали птицы
 За спором долгим, как синица
 Доказывала соловью –
 «Красивее тебя пою!
 Спроси любого, голос мой,
 В лесу прекрасен и зимой!»

 И, чтобы враз закончить спор,
 Вступили птицы в разговор.
 «Синица, что это с тобой?
 Пусть соловей поёт весной,
 Но голос чист и  музыкален.
 Как ты поёшь, мы все слыхали.   
 Не обижай любимца леса,
 Чей голос лучше всех, известно!»

 Синица не огорчена.
 Подумаешь, прервали спор.
 Решенье птиц – не приговор.
 С жирафом спорит уж она.

 А в споре с новою "мишенью" --
 Что  у неё  длиннее…  шея!

 Порой, "как сел ты, так и слез",
 Коль в споре важен, лишь... процесс!
_

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Ветка и сокол*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*
В Раю два ангелочка жили.
Поныне там живут они.
И оба Господу служили.
Как прежде, служат в наши дни.

Летал один с земли до Бога.
Иной заботы он не знал.
Трудился же другой не много.
Подолгу ангел отдыхал.

Так, в облаках спросил трудягу:
«Летаешь ты  туда-сюда!
Порою жаль тебя, беднягу.
Твой труд, поди, твоя беда!»

«Беда – в ответ собрат услышал –
И в том всё дело -- не моя!
Беду свою едва опишут,
Пред Господом уж с нею я!

Со словом «Помоги!» начало.
Конец у каждого в ней свой.
Тебе ж трудиться не пристало.
В чём толк быть Господа слугой?!»

«Ну, ну! Не обижай собрата!
Всегда служить я Богу рад.
Но, Господа, не виноват я,
Не часто все благодарят!

«Благодарю!» -- хотелось чаще
Нести до Господа сей глас.
Менять работу не во власти!»
Сказал и загрустил тот час.

Поможем ангелу трудиться,
Дабы не дать ему грустить.
Любое Благо, что случится,
Всё Господа благодарить!
*

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Ошибки*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





_По Харуки Мураками_


_"Покажите мне человека,
который не ошибался ни разу в жизни,
и я покажу вам человека, 
который ничего не достиг"._
 Джоан Коллинз


*
Нужны ошибки в жизни? Конечно же, нужны!
И новые познания с ошибками дружны.
Не бойся спотыкания, упал, так поднимись!
Ведь, знаки препинания даруют тексту…  смысл.
*

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Двуглавая змея*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_"Человек, делающий других счастливыми,
не может сам быть несчастным"_
К. Гельвеций.


*Из леса вернулся мальчишка домой.
«Змею видел я, не с одной головой!
Двуглавой змеи не видал никогда!»
Услышал в ответ: «Боже мой! Вот беда! -
 Едва лишь промолвила, всхлипнула мать -
Тебе в этой  жизни лишь горе видать!

Двуглавую, кто вдруг увидит змею,
На недолю жизнь обрекает свою!»

Заплакал и сын. Но вмешался отец.
«Ступай до соседних, сынок, деревень.
Успей всем сказать, не ходили, чтоб в лес.
 Спеши, коль ещё не закончился день!»

«Змею не увидят!.. Убил я её!» -
Юнец произнёс, ну, а мама, своё:
«Других ты избавил от множества бед,
Несчастье твоё, в жизни - счастия нет!»

И снова отец: «Не печалься, сынок!
Убив эту тварь, многим  людям помог.
Сумев их избавить от бед всевозможных,
Знай, горе твоё станет боле ничтожным!»
*

.....
источник
Семья и Вера
https://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vla...#comment-94384

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Повержен ли кумир...*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_«…Другим предавшися мечтам,
Я всё забыть его не мог;
Так храм оставленный — всё храм,
Кумир поверженный — всё бог!»_
М. Ю. Лермонтов «Я не люблю тебя; страстей…»


*
Коль уронил брильянт в песок,
Бессмыслен глас, издавший «Ох!»
Пусть был когда-то и в грязи,
Брильянтом он остаться смог!

Твой друг познается в беде…
А родственник – в невзгодах…
Жена осталась в бедноте,
Но в бедности вы оба!

Сумев подняться до небес,
Пыль остаётся пылью…

Кто благо неустанно нес –
Дарует ангел крылья!
*

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

> *Уж сколько раз твердили миру*
> Вложение 89966Вложение 89967
> 
> *«Я виновата пред тобой! --
> Призналась вдруг лиса
> Знакомой птице над главой.
> (Сей басни нет конца)
> Сидела снова на суку,
> Держа во клюве сыр.
> ...

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Счастье*



*«Ну где же ты, Счастье?» И Ветер,
Услышав, ответил: "Навею
О счастье, чтоб знал, коль его ты искал,
Оно – из счастливых мгновений!"
*

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

> *Палец короля * 
> 
> 
> 
> _У африканских королей
> Свой клоун-шут живёт.
> Слух об одном был средь людей.
> Сказание не врёт.
> 
> ...

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Медведь-христианин*



Христианская притча

*
Профессор по лесу гулял.
Биолог атеистом был.
Он эволюцию хвалил,
О Чудо-Мире размышлял…

Вдруг мыслей движущий поток,
Прервало громкое рычанье.
Едва лишь обернуться смог,
Бежать надумал, не случайно.

Медведь рычал,  вослед за ним
Уж мчит, добычу предвкушая.
Нет! Не спастись! Главою сник.
«Что делать, Боже, я не знаю!»

И чудо тут произошло.
Как в сказке, зверь внезапно замер.
Лес замолчал, свет снизошёл
И глас, не верилось ушами:

«Всю жизнь меня ты отвергал.
Промолвил, всё-таки, вдруг "Боже"!
Просить о помощи ты стал,
Так  станешь верующим, может?»

«Назвав себя христианином,
Всё, лицемерить буду я.
Друг друга, чтоб понять смогли мы,
Тем убедить сумей меня:

В тебя поверю без опаски,
Когда смогу я посмотреть,
Как истинно по-христиански,
Со мной поступит сам медведь!»

Лишь произнёс, медведь ожил
И лапы перед ним сложил.
Главу медвежью опустил,
Нарушив тишь, заговорил:

«О, Господи! Тебя хвалю!
Мои молитвы услыхал.
За пищу я благодарю,
Что милостиво мне послал!»

Профессор вмиг навек почил…
Чего хотел, то получил!
*

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

> *Притча о двух волках*

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Авторство*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*
«Лишён, однако, авторства,
Причём не один лист,
У Библии, проверишь сам! –
Промолвил атеист -

Так Библии не верю я!»
Услышал вдруг вопрос:
«Таблицу умножения,
Кто нам её принёс?»

Задумался болтун младой.
И головой мотая,
В ответ христианину: «Ой!
Действительно, не знаю!»

«Кто автор – ты не знаешь,
Ан, делишь, умножаешь…»
*
…….
Источник
Православный сайт «Семья и Вера»
https://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Красная роза*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*
Был в дальнем плаванье моряк.
Для связи, с вертолёта,
Летели письма, кое-как.
Для моряка… хоть, что-то….

Так переписка началась
Его, с одной девицей,
Что познакомиться рвалась,
А, может, и влюбиться.

И время сделало своё.
Влюбились даже оба.
Что о такой любви поём,
Уж не судите строго.

Ни внешности моряк не знал,
Ни возраста любимой.
Но чувствовал и понимал,
Она – неповторима!

Вернулся с плаванья герой.
Назначена их встреча.
«Меня узнаешь, дорогой.
С тобою буду вечно!

С волнением в руке держать,
Я буду, красну розу.
Так сможешь ты меня узнать.
Чтоб ни случилось, буду ждать,
Пусть снегопад иль грозы»

Увидев он издалека,
Встал ближе, но в сторонке.
Держала женщины рука
Цветок, но… нет девчонки.

Девчонку полюбил в мечтах.
Такой не представлял.
Ведь женщина была в летах.
«В любви я клятву дал!»

Так подойдя, сказал: «Привет!
Ну, здравствуй дорогая!»
Нежданный ждал его ответ.
«Тебя, младой, не знаю!

А, ну-ка, парень, обернись.
Уж ждёт тебя краса.
За розыгрыш сей не сердись.
Поймёшь его ты сам!»

Стояла перед ним млада
Небесной красоты.
Осуществилась та  мечта,
В которой - все мечты!

«Прости меня любимый мой,
Проверила тебя.
Когда б увидел, шёл домой,
То шёл бы… не любя!»
*

----------

mishel61 (25.06.2020)

----------


## zakko2009

*Безногий и слепой*


*
Через зло, довольно многим,
Ох, как трудно перейти...
Как то раз слепой с безногим
Повстречались на пути.

Преградил путь богомольцам
Протекающий ручей.
Нужно до заката солнца
В монастырь попасть скорей.

Как им поступить, не знали,
Праздник нынче, как тут быть?
С камня одного на камень,
Вовсе не переступить.

Ведь, слепой у тьмы во власти.
И безногого понять.
Первый друга по несчастью
Предложил на плечи взять.

Дальше путь свой продолжали,
Им ручей стал нипочём.
И на праздник успевали
С солнечным ещё лучом!

К христианской жизни Божьей,
Трудно нам порой идти.
Всё получится, поможем,
Лишь, друг другу на Пути!
*

…….
Источник
Православный сайт «Семья и Вера»
https://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*Море по колено*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*
«Назовите, дети, чудо!
Знает, кто-нибудь о нём?
Я оценку ставить буду.
Без чудес мы не живём!»

Атеистом был учитель.
Верил всё же в чудеса.
Иногда, чудес любитель,
Фантазировал и сам.

Но с поднятою рукою
Только девочка одна.

«Бог, через огромно море --
Начинает уж она –
Красным и сейчас зовётся,
Перевёл израильтян! -

Тем заканчивать берётся -
К удивленью египтян!»

В чудо атеист не верит.
Возражает, как всегда.
«Море в нужный час мелеет.
По колено там вода!

Кто же, кто про чудо знает?»
В классе снова тишина.
Так же  руку поднимает
Только девочка одна.

«Где воды лишь по колено,
Нет ничего нового -
Утонуло там мгновенно
Войско фараоново!»

Как тут чудом не назвать?
Ведь права, ни дать, ни взять!
*

…….
Источник
Православный сайт «Семья и Вера»
https://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о четырёх свечах*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*
Горели четыре свечи.
Хоть с ними светло было очень,
До них дела нет, хоть кричи.
Горели и таяли молча.

Сказала одна из свечей:
«Спокойствие я! К сожаленью,
Давно уже стала ничьей.
Ко мне, знать, исчезло доверье.

Светить больше я не хочу!»
Погасла свеча. Тишина,
Уж слышит другую свечу.
С такою же грустью она:

«Я Вера! Давно наблюдаю,
Проходят как мимо меня.
И в бремя годин забывают.
Не нужен мой свет от огня!»

Погасла свеча. Потемнело.
Внимал в той тиши полумрак,
Как третья свеча, что горела,
С волнением молвила так:

«И я, хоть Любовь, но погасну!
Давно уже всем не нужна!»
А далее всё было ясно…
Одни – полумрак, тишина…

Зашёл в эту комнату мальчик.
Заплакал.«Боюсь темноты!»
Но тот, кто сочувствует плачу,
Никак не лишён доброты!

Свеча, что четвёртой горела,
Чей свет оставался пока,
Ребёнку поведать сумела
Ту истину, что на века:

«Не плач и услышь от Надежды,
Кто даст тебе к Свету ключи -
Чтоб стало светло, как и прежде,
Зажги от меня три свечи!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Молва с молвой*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*В завоеваниях, в борьбе,
В походах хан нуждался.
Любил молву лишь о себе.
Он ею наслаждался.

Раз, в окруженьи многих слуг
Увидел он картину.
Собрались подданные вдруг
Вокруг простолюдина.

Спросил визиря своего,
Что это означает?
Хан удивлён был от того –
«Речам его внимают!

Об этом дервише молва.
Он ею знаменит.
На просьбы, мудрые слова
Всегда он говорит!»

Хан уж завидует молве.
Иного не добавишь.
Призвал он дервиша к себе.
«Кто я такой, ты знаешь?»

«Да, знаю – повелитель мой!»
«А почему, ответь,
Порой, идут к тебе толпой.
Чтоб мудрый дал совет?»

«Советы бедным я даю.
Их больше на земле.
Хоть славу о тебе поют,
Молва же обо мне!»

«Ты знаешь, я могу казнить?»
«Судьба, знать, такова…
Казнишь -  мне мучеником быть!
Усилится молва!»

«Нет, уходи! Решать не мне.
И не перечь судьбе.
Молвы так будет на земле…
Поменьше о тебе!»

Но  от ответа мудреца
Усилилась молва!
Ведь Доброта, коей нет конца,
И до сих пор жива!
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Любовь, Здоровье и Богатство*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Автор плейкаста
> Лариса Березко

----------


## zakko2009

*Старушка и Бог*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Христианская притча_

*«Ко мне вчера явился Бог!» -
Старушка батюшке сказала.
И праведный сказать ей смог,
Что с удивленьем услыхала:

«Что Бог явился Настоящий,
Дабы уверенною быть,
(Ведь, вновь придёт Он, не иначе)
О том сумейте попросить;

Пусть, вспомнив об учениках,
Что служат Богу-Ему честно,
Расскажет о моих  грехах,
Лишь Одному Ему известных!»

Аж через месяц вновь пришла
Старушка и повествовала:
«Явился Бог ко мне, узнала.
И что сказать Ему нашла.

Я вспомнила о просьбе вашей.
Внимателен к рассказу был.
Ответ для вас не будет страшен -
«Грехи его Я позабыл!»

В душе своя лишь скрыта радость.
Волнения сдержать не мог:
«Не надо боле доказательств.
Пред вами впрямь являлся Бог!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Свой ад*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_"Разруха в головах…"_
М.Булгаков «Собачье сердце»



*Попал мил-человечек в Рай.
Обиженных и злых в Раю не видно.
Вокруг, однако, как в обычной жизни.
ЧуднО! Как хочешь – так и понимай!

Счастливые и радостные лица!
Благожелательности не отнять.
Наверное, в миру такое снится.
Но как же Рай на Небесах понять?!

К архангелу счастливец обратился:
«Не скрою, что сему блаженству рад!
Пойми меня, прости за любопытство -
Одним глазком мне посмотреть бы ад!»

Желания в Раю все исполнимы.
Привёл его туда, куда хотел.
Улыбку пряча, произнёс: «Ну, милый,
Я сделал всё, дабы сравнить сумел!»

Был любопытный удивлён нежданно.
Всё так же, как в Раю, такой же быт.
Но лихо каждому, и посему не странно,
Что взгляд людей об этом говорит.

Полны все злости от того, что плохо.
В аду аж стало лихо самому.
Взглянуть в глаза архангела лишь смог он,
Задав вопрос ему: «Но, почему???»

На удивление ответ спокойный.
Улыбку так же прятал он свою.
«Обиженные, злы и недовольны,
Всё думают, что лучше быть - в Раю!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Заврался*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Свой магазин вот-вот закроет,
Его  хозяин-продавец,
Старушка вдруг к нему заходит.
Видать, торговле не конец.

«Сынок, есть курица в продаже?»
С трудом нашёл всего одну.
В ней нету килограмма даже,
Едва лишь на весы взглянул.

«Нет-нет, сынок! Такой мне мало!
Найди побольше для меня.
Не доросла до килограмма.
Её покушать – хватит дня!»

Что продавцы хитрят, мы знаем.
Убрал с весов, ушёл, и с ней
Вновь возвращается хозяин,
Мол, эта курица – крупней!

На край весов большой свой палец
Смог незаметно положить.
Им надавить ему осталось,
Дабы старушке «услужить»!

Так на весах – два килограмма.
А дале - каша в голове,
Коль не сработала программа.
«Куплю, сынок, пожалуй, две!»

Об этой притче интересной
Поныне носится молва…
Жить надо честно – всем известно –
Чтоб не болела голова.
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *
> Потерянный рубль*
> 
> 
> 
> _«…Двух годовалых девочек не смог сложить
> С двумя старушками, чтоб получилось —
> Четыре юных велосипедистки…»_
> Басня «Математик»
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*На своём месте*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*У банка, семечки, когда-то,
Старик давно уж продавал.
В лицо - его, так каждый знал,
Кто в банк ходил неоднократно.

 Раз, подошёл к нему прохожий.
«Привет, мой старый друг, привет!
Меня ты не узнаешь, может,
Поди, не виделись… сто лет!»

«Дать семечек тебе, друг старый?» -
Услышал вмиг, едва умолк.
«Спасибо, семечек  мне мало!
Дружище, дай мне денег в долг!»

Седой старик ответил другу:
«У банка мы вдвоём с тобой.
Боюсь, не окажу услугу,
Коль с банком договор такой;

Пока стою здесь, то не станет
Банк семечками торговать,
Моё же слово не обманет,
Что я - не буду в долг давать!»

Пред другом, банком не лишился чести.
Секрета нет – дед на своём был месте!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Своя дверь*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Открыл художник полотно…
Творцами быть не всем дано.
Но, этот - публику сразил,
Своим твореньем удивил!

На вкус, на цвет – единых нет!
У каждого – свой цвет и вкус…
Однако, зал увидел… Свет.
На полотне был Сам Иисус.

Стучался Он тихонько в дверь.
И был, казалось, слышен стук…
Вот так творец! Тут, верь не верь,
Весь зал был зачарован вдруг!

Пришло и время поздравлений.
Благодарили, как могли.
«Примите наше восхищенье!
Пусть нет там ручки у двери!»

В том не было загадки некой.
Ведь, правда, что ни говори -
Дверь эта - в сердце Человека.
Открыться сможет изнутри!
*

…….

----------


## zakko2009

*Редиска*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*Утро каждое, старушке,
Что редиску продаёт,
(У неё своя кормушка)
Парень пять рублей даёт.

Почему? Кто его знает.
Ведь, редиску не берёт.
Пусть другие покупают.
Просто мимо не пройдёт.

Добрая душа, однако –
Так поступок понимать.
Но конец бывает всяким.
Протянул ей снова – пять.

За руку схватить сумела,
Молвить собралась ему.
Перебил её он смело:
«Знаю, спросишь – «Почему?»

Но к себе приблизив близко,
Речь промолвила свою:
«Я теперь мою редиску,
Уж по десять продаю!»

Как воспринял, неизвестно.
Что со старых бабок взять.
Но рублей, что интересно,
Утром снова дал он пять!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Эликсир примирения*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Пришла к мудрецу его друга супруга.
«Ты старый наш друг и вдобавок мудрец.
Какая-то в доме кружит злая вьюга,
Ругаемся часто, не виден конец!»

Всё выслушал молча. Видать, накопилось.
Покинул на время страдалицу он.
Едва лишь  вернулся, тотчас удивилась,
Узрев на ладони у друга флакон.

«Прими от меня эликсир примеренья.
Начнёте ругаться, флакон приоткрой
И капель пятнадцать, набравшись терпенья,
В сторонке ты в ротик накапаешь свой!»

Добавил потом: «Не глотай, ради бога!
Всегда это делай назло вьюге злой!»
И хоть озадачена этим немного,
Сказала «Спасибо!», вернулась домой.

Пришла к нему снова, уж годы промчались.
«Спасибо за капли должна я сказать!
Давно уже с мужем своим не ругались,
Ведь в нужный момент стала их принимать.

Однако, прости за моё любопытство.
Раскрой мне, мудрец, эликсира секрет!
Готовиться зелье, пожалуй, не быстро.
Глядишь и страдальцам другим дам совет.

Хоть я любовалась флаконом вначале,
Но капала капель пятнадцать всегда…»
В ответ, с умиленьем, пожал лишь плечами:
«В красивом флаконе – простая вода!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ





> *Эликсир примирения*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Пришла к мудрецу его друга супруга.
> «Ты старый наш друг и вдобавок мудрец.
> Какая-то в доме кружит злая вьюга,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Увидеть Своё* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_





*
Был в городе известным,
Покрытый сединой…
Шли к старцу за советом,
Из дальних мест, порой.

Был мудр и уважаем,
Гостеприимным слыл.
Его сосед, все знали,
Завистлив с детства был.

Пришёл он, как-то, к старцу
И с гордостью сказал:
«Готов тебе признаться,
Что я богатым стал!

Помочь твои советы,
Не смогут мне никак.
Я – бог на этом свете!
Ведь, всё в моих руках!»

Мудрец не растерялся.
Ответить всё же смог:
«Спасибо, что признался.
Ты выглядишь, как бог!»

Уж горделива поза,
Соседа важен лик.
«Как куча ты, навоза –
Так выглядишь, старик!»

Но слышит без обиды -
«Живёт в чьём сердце Бог,
Его в других он видит.
И здесь Он мне помог.

Представился и случай;
Коль видишь ты уже
В других навозну кучу,
Она - в твоей душе!» 
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Участь собачья*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Загнали собаку несчастную волки.
Вот-вот уж готовые были сожрать.
«Меня пощадите – взмолилась под ёлкой -
Охотиться, буду я вам помогать!»

Подумали волки, пастушья собака,
И впрямь им поможет овец загонять.
Крути ни верти, свой есть опыт, однако.
В свою  волчью стаю решили принять.

Охотились вместе с собакой немало.
И не прогадали, что в стае она.
Места для добычи заранее знала.
Особенным нюхом собачьим полна.

С погодою зимней никто не поспорит.
Уж больно холодной настала зима.
День каждый все волки от голода воют.
Голодной была и собака сама.

И с волчьей природой никак не поспорить.
Ведь, дикая стая, чего с неё взять.
Коль нет, ни душевной, ни родственной боли.
Решили всей стаей собаку сожрать.

Ан, косточки всё ж сообща схоронили.
Осталось на памятнике написать.
А что написать, в споре все забубнили.
В волках – ни друзей, ни врагов не сыскать!

Охотились вместе, однако, сожрали.
Но помощь её не забудут вовек.
И так, ни друзья, ни враги написали,
В едином согласии всех - «От коллег»!
_

 от автора
Понравился коммент
Виктор Петрович
12 часов назад
"За волчьей стаей, за диким воем
Идёшь, став тоже одним из них,
Приняв законы, вкусивши крови,
Отправив небу победный крик...

И ты поверил в другую вечность,
Сиюминутность приняв за жизнь.
И вслед за стаей теперь беспечно
Законам волчьим готов служить."

----------


## zakko2009

*Лягушки и петух*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_
Был любознательным юнец,
Средь сверстников и умным слыл.
Одной из лекций под конец,
Спросить учителя спешил.
Кого же люди ценят больше;
Кто мало говорит
Иль долго кто глаголет  очень,
Никак не замолчит?

— С утра и до утра кричат
Лягушки на болотах –
Учителя ответ звучал –
От крика, лишь, зевота.

С утра петух, коль, закричит -
Едва сумеют встать,
Как жизнь работой закипит
У всех, ни дать, ни взять!

Сравнив, доверившись ушам,
Кого ценить – решаешь сам!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Авокадо*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Вдруг переел, аж еле дышишь,
Пусть трапеза и сладенька,
Тот голос из веков услышишь —
«Вы отравились, батенька!»_

_
Любил король безумно авокадо.
Всегда везде хвалил любимый фрукт.
«С утра до вечера его всем кушать надо!» -
Совет давал, пусть рядом враг иль друг!

О вкусе короля вся свита знала.
Готовил блюдо королю слуга.
Рецептов было у него немало.
Для короля услуга дорога.

Что делать - знал, едва окинут взглядом.
Хвалил свой фрукт король день ото дня.
Восторг лишь выкажет, слуга уж рядом.
«О, как вы правы! Слов нет у меня!»

Пришла беда, которую не ждали.
Хотя, конец приходит и всему.
Король объелся, не было печали.
Чревоугодники его поймут.

Больной уже прикованный к постели.
Фрукт проклиная, день и ночь стонал.
Так пролежал бедняга всю неделю.
Ан, Господу хвала, здоровым встал.

Приказ от повелителя вдруг вышел,
Дабы не видел он в своём  саду
Фрукт авокадо и о нём не слышал,
(Напоминало бы его беду)

Слуга приказ из уст услышал тоже -
«Все кухонные блюда поменять!»
В ответ звучало Высшему вельможе
«О, как вы правы! Слов нет у меня!»

«Вот это да! – король тут удивился,
В недоуменье пальцы теребя -
Со мной в ином, когда-то, согласился.
И, как прикажешь понимать тебя?»

Слуга спокоен от монарха взгляда,
Не уходила из-под ног земля.
«Так, не служу я фрукту авокадо,
А остаюсь слугою - короля!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Огниво и Кремень*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_по Леонардо_
_
             "Ученье — свет, а неученье — тьма_!"
                А.Суворов


*Удар был сильным от Огнива.
Прийти в себя Кремень лишь смог,
Тот час подал свой глас крикливый:
«Ты почему ко мне так строг?

Что я тебе такого сделал,
Что не щадишь мои бока?
Оставь в покое моё тело.
Не успокоишься никак…»

С улыбкою Огниво молвит:
«Терпенья наберись, собрат!
Ещё немножко станет больно -
Огня рожденью будешь рад!»

Творец-Огниво был доволен.
Уж от огня исходит дым…

Ученья пусть и горек корень,
Да сладкие его плоды!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Читает автор*



Источник
https://pritchi.ru/id_24928807



> *Участь собачья*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> _
> Загнали собаку несчастную волки.
> Вот-вот уж готовые были сожрать.
> «Меня пощадите – взмолилась под ёлкой -
> Охотиться, буду я вам помогать!»
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ
*Он, она и банан*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_ Чтоб не дала вдруг ссора в «браке» трещину,
Заканчивал он первым разговор…
Тот, видно, сможет переспорить женщину,
Кто никогда не вступит с нею в спор…
_
*
Уж вечерело на базаре
И у прилавка оказались;
Сначала — ОН, потом — ОНА.
Их ждал всего один банан.

А, может, то был не банан…
А, может, был один баран…
Но, пусть останется – банан!

— Почем последний ваш банан?
— Вам, дАрАгой, за "рупь" прАдАм!

— Не затянулся ли азарт,
Когда кончается базар?

-- А я — взяла б за рубль банан! —
Вмешалась в разговор ОНА.

— Я б взял банан за два рубля,
Когда б торговля в пике дня!

— А я — сейчас могу купить,
Дабы торговлю прекратить…

— Ан, я готов отдать все — пять,
Да, ПРИНЦЫПА Вам не понять!

— Давайте я отдам те пять,
Чтоб, наконец: отдать и взять!

— Я ж в состоянии дать десять,
Пусть на пятак плод будет весить!..

И… делу ПРИНЦЫПА Венец:
Продал банан свой продавец…
Да, не за "рупь", за целых десять.
(Ведь, ПРИНЦЫП был не в том, чтоб — взвесить).

А, ОН… купил этот банан…
А, может, то был не банан…
БанАн ли, бАнан, бананАн,
А, может, просто был… баран...
*







> *Он, она и банан*
> 
> «Чтоб не дала вдруг ссора в «браке» — трещину,
> Заканчивал он, первым разговор…
> Тот, видно, сможет переспорить женщину,
> Кто никогда не вступит с нею в спор…»
> В.Шебзухов «Спор с женщиной»
> 
> Уж вечерело на базаре
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Два вопроса*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По еврейскому фольклору_


*У мудрецов, так не отнять
Уменье - "За язык хватать"!

Раввину много задавали
Вопросов всяких, днём и ночью.
Решенье принял, дабы знали,
Всем отвечать - нет больше мочи!

На дверь повесил он записку
«Сто шекелей – за два вопроса»
 Не стали подходить и близко
К двери бездельники гундосы.

Рок, богача к нему занёс.
«Возьми сто шекелей, ребе.
Не кажется ль, равви, тебе;
За два вопроса - дорог взнос?»

Ответ не заставляет ждать.
Едва лишь почесав свой нос –
«Да, кажется! – успел сказать -
Какой второй мне ждать вопрос?»
*

----------


## zakko2009

* Своя коммерция*
_Владимир Шебзухов_






_По еврейскому фольклору

                "Рубль — штучка! Три рубля — кучка!
                В кучке – три штучки."_
                Прибаутка

*
«Один арбуз - по три рубля,
А три - продам за десять!»
Такую вывеску не зря
Сумел Абрам повесить.

Здесь покупателю  хитрить.
Один арбуз он купит,
Сумеет через час прибыть
И вновь в торговлю вступит.

Уйдёт, вернётся, чтоб опять
Дать три рубля скорей.
Сумеет три арбуза взять
За девять лишь рублей...

С тремя арбузами домой
Шагает покупатель.
С улыбкой говорит: «Плохой
Абрам - предприниматель!»

Пред самым входом в дом, присел
Передохнуть от груза.
Промолвить, всё-таки, сумел:
«Зачем мне три арбуза?!»

Ответь себе, читатель, сам -
Абрам - хороший коммерсант?
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Слепой старец*
> 
> Хотя мудрец давно был слеп, дивчине, не поднявшей век,
> Ан всё ж спросить неймётся.
> 
> В смущенье глас её изрек -- «Уж, коли любит человек,
> Так значит, он вернётся?»
> 
> Ждала ответ от мудреца, багрового стыдясь лица.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Смелость и Трусость*
> 
> 
> 
> _по Евгению Санину_ (монах Варнава)
> 
> 
> От себя со страху Трусость
> Спрятаться решила вдруг…
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Вопросы и ответы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





_Задав вопрос, на пять минут был взят
Незнаньем в плен глупец (на первый взгляд)…
А не задашь вопроса – быть всю жизнь глупцом! ..
О том гласит восточный рубайят!_


*Мудрец спросил ученика:
«В чём Главная Трагедия?»
Но своего, младой, никак
Не выказал неведенья.

В ответ: «На жизненном пути,
Богач иль ноги босы -
Не знают, как ответ найти
На все свои вопросы!»

Улыбка мудреца и тут:
«Но первое на свете -
Когда вопросов не найдут,
Дабы искать ответы!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

_В.Шебзухов_ " Участь собачья"
*Читает артист московского театра фокусов Андрей Огиря*







> *Читает автор*
> 
> 
> 
> Источник
> https://pritchi.ru/id_24928807

----------


## zakko2009

*Два мудреца*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_                  "Думи мої, думи мої,
                  Лихо мені з вами!"_
                   Т.Шевченко(1839, С.-Петербург)


*Предстал пред мудрецом юнец.
«Советом помоги, мудрец -
Меня вопрос один  замучил -
Чтоб разобрался с ним вконец!

С вопросом не сидится дома.
Проблему ведаю свою:
Представь, что две девицы тонут,
Одна из них – кого люблю.

Меня ж вторая очень любит.
То, правда, мне ль о том не знать.
Какое же решенье будет,
Из двух - какую мне спасать?»

Серьёзны у обоих лица,
(О юном мудреце поём)
В ответ: «Такие две девицы,
Нигде не плещутся... вдвоём!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Тихие*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



*Тихий мужчина – не как все мужчины!
Он не случайно надолго притих.
Так  назовётся с такою причиной -
Думающий за себя и других.
Тихая мысль на весах его взвешена.
Мысль в голове у него не одна…

Тихая, тихая, тихая женщина -
Значит, придумала, что-то она!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Дорогая тень*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_по китайскому фольклору_

*
У входа в богатейший дом,
Огромно дерево стояло.
В тени, когда жара кругом,
Прохожих пряталось немало.

На время скрыть решил бедняк
Себя от солнечных лучей.
Присев, не ожидал никак
От богача таких речей  –

«Сидеть под деревом не смей!
Отсюда вон! Да поживей!
Мне дерево принадлежит...
И, даже там, где тень лежит!»

Хоть и уставшим был мужик,
Соображать ему не лень.
Так богачу он предложил:
«Продай от дерева мне тень!»

Богач, услышав лишь «Продай!»,
Согласие мгновенно дал.
Мала потеря, почитай,
И сторговавшись, тень продал.

Пошла забавная игра.
Сидел у древа каждый день.
А, коли тень внутри двора,
Там посидеть ему не лень.

На кухне тень иль на беседке,
Везде отметился бедняк.
Над богачом смех от соседей.
Признал: «Какой же я дурак!»

Свидетели при сделке были.
Бедняк на то имел права.
Привычки жадности сгубили.
Недаром шла о них молва.

«Продай-ка тень мою обратно!» -
Бедняк услышал всё же глас.
Продал мужик, чему и рад был,
Но... подороже в десять раз.
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Полдник с Богом*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По Бруно Ферреро_

*
На лавке уютно старушка сидела.
Нет, нет, да подкормит она голубей.
И, хоть отдохнуть, приседая, хотела,
Однако, кормить – в удовольствие ей!

Присел рядом мальчик, чтоб соком напиться.
Взглянув на него, улыбнулась она.
Пирожным своим он решил поделиться.
Подумал, старушка, поди, голодна!

И вновь улыбнулась, приняв угощенье.
Малыш очарован, но знал почему.
Свой сок предложил ей, набравшись терпенья,
Чтоб снова она улыбнулась ему.

И сам, почему-то, малыш улыбался.
И было светло и легко на душе.
Улыбки старушки опять он дождался.
Пора и домой возвращаться уже…

«Ты где был так долго?» - взволнована мама.
«Я полдничал с Богом - нежданный ответ -
Улыбку Его назову лучшей самой!
Улыбки на свете такой больше нет!»

Вернулась домой, отдохнувши немного.
Встречала старушку большая семья.
«На лавке сегодня я кушала с Богом.
Но был он моложе, чем думала я!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Дохлый осёл* 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Купил осла однажды Мойша.
> Шёл с ним из старого села.
> Покупкой был доволен очень.
> Ведь хитрость скидки помогла.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Две ветки*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_по Энтони де Мелло_

_Сказал, как-то, старец-отшельник:
«Реальный есть Мир и иной,
Что создан тобой лишь, поверь мне.
Ан, многие спорят со мной!»

Поспорить решил и учёный,
Решивши его навестить.
«Как может быть белое чёрным?
О том я пришёл расспросить»

Две ветки уже пред глазами.
Их старец сложил в букву «Т»
«Что видишь? Ответь, чтоб все знали!
Наступит конец суете!»

- «Глаза мои «Т» букву видят!
Учёный стоит пред тобой!»
- «Ответ твой две ветки обидит.
В Природе нет буквы такой!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Из цикла «Бессмертное имя, бессмертные слова»*
> 
> _памяти Ф.Раневской_
> 
> Как ни крути туда-обратно, 
> Но этой правде вечно быть, 
> Что жалость раздают бесплатно, 
> А зависть нужно… заслужить!

----------


## zakko2009

*Глас народу*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Большая Знаменитость,
(Какая – не спроси)
Известная всем личность
Вдруг вызвала такси.

На радио спешила
Пред людом выступать.
Хоть дверь открыта мило,
Таксист не смог узнать.

Довёз, однако, быстро,
Специалист, видать.
От личности таксисту
Уж просьба – подождать!

Ответ звучал отказом:
«Домой спешу скорей.
Сегодня знатным гласом
Речь будет для людей!»

Тем, Личность-Знаменитость,
Ответом польщена.
И щедро расплатилась
За свой проезд она.

В восторге от награды:
«Пошёл к чертям тот глас!
По времени, сколь надо,
Я подожду здесь Вас!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Желанная речь*
> 
> 
> 
> Мудрец, ты в жизни всё познал,
> Поведал, многое сказал…
> А знать тебе не интересно,
> Всё, что при жизни неизвестно --
> Чем на твоих похоронах,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Принц и нищий*
> 
> 
> 
> «Ох, нравишься ты мне, убогий!
> Я чувствую в тебе души загадку,
> Которой нет в моих придворных,
> А между тем, как ты, на деньги падких!
> Но сколько хочешь ты для блага —
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Не вертись*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_
«Желание жить, так умей и вертеться!» --
В совете таком мудрость не уловлю!
Быть может, сему среди шуток есть место?
С тобою, мудрец, я проблему делю.

-- Тебе пожелаю от чистого сердца,
Советы, однако, бывают умны --

Не стоит по жизни, пожалуй, вертеться,
Коль знают с хорошей тебя стороны!
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Мудрец и мухи*
> 
> Жена ругала мудреца
> (Ворчанье жён знакомо)
> «Сидишь и мыслишь без конца!
> Помог бы мне по дому!»
> 
> Не вызвал гнев жены испуг.
> «Ругаться нет причин!
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Автор Диляра Зейнуллина*

https://zen.yandex.ru/id/5d3a9fec97b5d400ad73a5e4







https://www.facebook.com/psychologCh...94006930930833




> *Много забот*
> 
> 
> 
> _"Самое лучшее лекарство для человека -- Любовь и Забота.
> Если не поможет -- увеличьте дозу!"_
> Пословица
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Яблочко для мамы*



читает Арина Г.
Нижний Новгород




автор видео учитель русского языка
Татьяна Трутнева

читает Ирина Денисова




*ПЛЕЙКАСТ*

https://www.beesona.ru/contest/197/14959/


Автор текста: Яблочко для мамы © Шебзухов 
Автор музыки: Барбарики - Далеко От Мамы
Автор рисунков: Коллаж автора плейкаста - Татьяна Кириллова

Москва Новый Арбат библиотека им. Н. А. Добролюбова
День защиты детей 1 июня 2017г
В.Шебзухов "Яблочко для мамы"




С ОФОРМЛЕНИЕМ





http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4345407/post415735407/

«Пойду-ка к дочке загляну!» –
Вдруг мама вслух сказала.
Сидела дочка на полу,
Два яблока держала.

С улыбкой, полною тепла,
С влюблёнными глазами --
«Одно из двух ты не смогла б
Отдать любимой маме?»

Но, яблочко вмиг надкусив,
К другому потянулась.
Тем самым маму удивив,
Что жестам улыбнулась.

Надкушенные два плода.
Досадно, но не очень.
«Мала ещё, знать, не беда,
Делиться, коль не хочет!»

Восторг от дочери своей
(Быть не могло иначе)
«Возьми вот это, мам, скорей
Оно намного слаще!»

Сумел ребёнок преподать,
(Хоть взрослыми мы стали) --
Обратной бы не забывать
Нам стороны медали!

----------


## zakko2009

Творческая встреча с московским поэтом-баснописцем членом СП России
Владимиром Шебзуховым Москва Б.Никитская 14/2 28 октября 2018г
КЛУБ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ
"Притча об Ангеле Хранителе"






> *Притча об Ангеле Хранителе* 
> 
> читает автор
> (с концерта)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Любовь и Страсть*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


*Любовь однажды восклицала:
«О, как же людям я нужна!
Ведь, от того счастливой стала.
Светла я с ними и нежна!

Они всегда, всегда мне рады.
Сердца открыты для меня.
Их воспеванье – мне награда.
Без них не проживу и дня.

Моя любовь к ним не напрасна.
Их исцеляю, сил даю...
И жизнь становится прекрасна,
Когда в душе у них пою!»

Ехидно Страсть ей возразила:
«В них - разрушаю я тебя.
И не совру, что также мило,
Относятся ко мне любя.

Что рады мне, я улыбаюсь.
Прости, что навиваю грусть.
Для них, всегда, тебе признаюсь,
Твоим я именем зовусь!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

>

----------


## zakko2009

*читает Наталья С.*











> *Притча о корзине и старости*
> 
> _Восточная притча_
> 
> 
> *Жила семья, отец и мать,
> Их маленький сынок,
> И старый — дабы не соврать --
> Престаренький дедок.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Чужой среди чужих*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_"Там, где все горбаты,
стройность становится уродством"_
Оноре де Бальзак


*
Среди горбатых оказаться,
Пусть стройному, поди, не просто.
Глазами скрюченных - Уродством,
Приходится ему назваться!

Восторга не стыдись урона.
На то и… Белая ворона,
Что без восторга обойдётся,
Коль - Личностью она зовётся!
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Комар, пчела и муха*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





*
Сказал, как-то мухе комар:
«Уж, коли крылатая ты,
Ну, так покажи где цветы,
Собрату крылатому в дар!»

«Прости, про цветы я не знаю,
А вот, где помойка, скажу.
Я там нечистоты сбираю,
И, где есть навоз, укажу!»

Прослушав маршрут от крылатой
И мухе воздав похвалу,
Летел уж познать ароматы.
И надо же, встретил пчелу.

Чтоб боле уверенным статься:
«К помойке – мой правильный путь?»
«Не знаю!» - крылатому братцу
В ответ, и жужжанье чуть-чуть -

Однако я знаю поляну,
Где лилий краса расцвела.
Обманывать вовсе не стану.
Сама долететь я смогла.

А так же цветов ароматы
Кружат над поляною той.
Уж, коли мы оба крылаты,
Ну, так полетим к ней со мной!»

Когда выбирать соберёшься
Свой Путь, среди ясного дня,
То вспомни, что «С кем поведёшься…»
… Продолжи, мой друг, за меня…
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Твоя Правда*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


*
Про себя лишь улыбайся
И улыбку прячь с лица...

Никогда ты не сдавайся!..
Уж позорься до конца!
*

----------


## zakko2009

* Комар, пчела и муха* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_



Читает автор






Источник
Православный сайт Семья и Вера
https://semyaivera.ru/2021/04/10/kom...comment-105910

----------


## zakko2009

Источник
Православный сайт Семья и Вера

https://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/



> *Каждому по вере*
> 
> 
> 
> Раз, из воскресной школы шла  девочка домой.
> Горят и щёки  обе, блестят глаза искрой.
> Улыбка не спадает со светлого лица…
> Похоже, с ней играет луч солнца  без конца.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Жизнь во Вселенной*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_- Есть ли Разумная Жизнь во Вселенной?
Все говорят о тебе – «Полон знаний!»

- И отвечать на вопросы не лень мне;
Не сомневайся, что - есть, знаю я!

- А отчего ж не связаться ей с нами?
- Да потому что - РАЗУМНАЯ!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Автор видео Маргарита Волкова*








> *Два соседа*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Москва Тропарёво
> День города 2016 год
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Первая встреча*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Урок свой первый преподам
И истину втолкую:
Чего не можешь сделать сам,
То за тебя - смогу я!

Чему же научился ты,
Сам потрудись и сделай.
Внимай, коли слова просты.
Ты у меня не первый!

Самих людей Кто попросил,
Так не случайно знаем -
"Я - Лазаря чтоб воскресил,
Вы - отодвиньте камень!"
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Достойная примета*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




*Два друга детства, оба бизнесмены.
Хвалил восторженно друг фирму друга:
«Достойный оборот! Достойная обслуга,
Но ждёт она, прости, всего одной замены;

Главбух твой весь кривой!
Физ-недостатков много;
Не скроешь, что - косой,
Хромой на одну ногу…

Коль мой совет не примешь,
То блёкнет фирмы имидж!»

Едва умолк с советом,
Дождался и ответа:
«Намного имиджа важней -
"Главбухова" примета!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *Не чуждо*
> 
> Бывает… да… порой, не скрою...
> Досадно – душу, а не плоть
> Вдруг посещает, нечто, злое…
> И, да простит меня Господь!!
> 
> Иду, нахмурившись от гнева,
> А мне навстречу чёрный кот.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Будем счастливы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


*
Старый нищий у дороги
Подаяния просил.
Благодарен был он многим
Тем, кто мимо проходил.

Доброго желал прохожим,
Чувствуя благи сердца.
Господа хвалил он тоже,
Часто глядя в небеса.

Проезжавший мимо всадник,
Плетью по лицу хлестнул.
Как бы не было досадно,
Про себя старик вздохнул.

И обидчика вдогонку
Молча он перекрестил.
«Счастлив будь!» - вдруг крикнул громко,
Старых не жалея сил.

«На тебя глядел надменно
Всадник, задирая нос!
Ты почто такой смиренный?» -
Был крестьянина вопрос.

«Наслаждаться можно властью,
Не ленясь, день ото дня.
Кабы был бедняга счастлив,
Не ударил бы меня!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Вера и не вера*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
«Делай добрые дела!
В жизни, так твоя дорога
Будет пред тобой светла.
Свет её - тебе от Бога!» -

Лишь сказал раввин младому,
Уж звучал ему ответ:
«Не поддамся я такому.
Мне не нужен твой совет.

Добрых дел довольно много.
Бесполезны для меня.
Уж, прости, не верю в Бога.
У меня своя родня!»

«Делать сам свой выбор смеешь.
В нём и новые друзья.
Но, в которого не веришь
Бога, и не верю я!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*читает: Лина Тёмина*
Стихи «От сердца к сердцу»





> *Эликсир примирения*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Пришла к мудрецу его друга супруга.
> «Ты старый наш друг и вдобавок мудрец.
> Какая-то в доме кружит злая вьюга,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*«Притча о корзине и старости»*
Автор видео Лилия Малеванная






> *читает Наталья С.*

----------


## zakko2009

*Секрет мастера*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


*
Трудяги трактор вдруг заглох.
Уже крестьянский слышен «Ох!»
Ан, всё бывает! Не беда!
Позвать лишь мастера сюда.

Спец-мастер трактор осмотрел.
Взглянул, как действует стартер,
Поднял капот, вовнутрь взглянул,
Потом трудяге подмигнул.

Проблемы нет, наверняка –
Один удар был молотка.
Довольные, и слух, и взор.
Затарахтел уже мотор.

Предъявлен счёт на сто монет.
Трудяга выпустил свой пар:
«Такую сумму, старый дед,
Ты просишь за один удар???»

«За тот удар – звучал ответ –
Всего одну монету дай мне.
А остальными, в том секрет -
Ты за мои заплатишь знанья!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

> *ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ*
> *Он, она и банан*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> _ Чтоб не дала вдруг ссора в «браке» трещину,
> Заканчивал он первым разговор…
> Тот, видно, сможет переспорить женщину,
> Кто никогда не вступит с нею в спор…
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

читает: Лина Тёмина
Стихи от Сердца к Сердцу






> *Девушка в храме*
> 
> *Зашла вдруг, как-то, в модных джинсах
> И без платка на голове,
> На службу в храм млада девица
> С футболкой белой на себе.
> 
> Ан, сердобольная бабуля,
> Кой палец в рот не положи,
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*В догоночку*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_

*
«Козла побойся спереди,
Коня, однако, сзади!» –
Никак не чванства ради,
А, чтоб ему поверили,
Найдёт момент сказать еврей,
Закончив тем «Аз ох-н-вей!»

В догоночку добавит он –
«А дураков – со всех сторон!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Львиный волос*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Арабская притча._

_
Однажды к колдуну пришла
Младая женщина одна.
С порога стала уж просить,
Чтоб магию смог сотворить.
Девичье счастие нашла.
Недавно замужем она.
Но мужу, дабы верным быть -
Одну её, чтоб мог любить!

Такую просьбу услыхал.
Колдун – глаза на лоб – сказал:

«От духов сверху слышу голос -
Для магии моей такой,
Иметь я должен львиный волос…
Лев оставался, чтоб - живой!

Так принеси мне волос льва!»
Ушла в раздумье, чуть жива…

Ради Любви – чего ни сделать!
Уж пред охотником стоит.
Ему ль о хищниках не ведать.
Поняв проблему, говорит:

«Охотиться не станет лев,
Когда его набито пузо.
Бояться так его не нужно.
Уходят в спячку гнев и рев!

Так прояви к нему заботу,
Дабы не шёл лев на охоту!»

Любовью искренней гонима,
Не обошла совета мимо.
Усталость – прочь! Любви рабыня,
Нашла пещеру льва в пустыне.

А дальше дело было ясно;
Наутро, каждый день, льву - мясо…

Прошёл уж месяц не один…
Пред ней забыл, что – господин,
Кормилицу лев залюбил
И равноправным, как бы, был.

Кормить, пожалуй, уставала.
Вдруг пред пещерой задремала.

Проснулась оттого она -
Чрезмерного тепла полна.
Хоть на ногах была глава,
Не испугалась вовсе льва.

Лежал довольный, сытый он,
Любимой охраняя сон.

Погладив осторожно шерсть -
Заветный волос уж в руках.
Была довольна, не бог весть,
И к колдуну на всех ногах…

Поведав о добыче сей,
Как волос льва достался ей -
Всё с той же просьбой, наконец.
Ответил так колдун-мудрец:

«Ты знаешь, это не слова,
Войти, как можно, в сердце льва.
Родною стала, не иной,
С заботой, лаской не одной.

Ты – терпеливая теперь!
Как лев твой будет муж, поверь!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Притча о корзине и старости*

*читает Наталья Самолятова*




Восточная притча
Владимир Шебзухов «Притча о корзине и старости»
Автор видео Лилия Малеванная






_Восточная притча_


Жила семья, отец и мать,
Их маленький сынок,
И старый — дабы не соврать --
Престаренький дедок.

Ох, и хватало ж с ним хлопот.
То не вкусна еда…
Закрыть калитку в огород,
Забудет, как всегда.

Огонь стараясь развести,
Чуть дом не подожжёт.
Средь ночи станет всех просить,
Чтоб принесли компот.

Вот мужу говорит жена:
«Нам стало тяжко жить.
Дед старый выжил из ума,
Вред может причинить.

В корзину деда посади,
В лес отправляйся с ним.
Оставь его, сам приходи.
Авось и Бог простит!»

Едва стал собираться в путь,
Тут голос за спиной:
«Корзину, папа, не забудь
Вновь принести домой»

«Зачем?» — спросил, коль удивил
Его сыночка глас.
«Когда состаритесь и вы,
Чтобы отнёс я вас!»

----------


## zakko2009

*Чингисхан и женщина*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Лишённая своей родни,
Пришла княгиня к Чингисхану.

- «Мужчин просить свободы стану,
В неволе у тебя они!

Муж-князь, мой сын, ещё мой брат.
Сумеешь, хан, меня понять.
Без них, сплошной мне жизни ад.
Готова на колени стать!»

Родня пред ней уже стоит.
В глазах вмиг радость оттого.
Однако, хан ей говорит:
«Сумей лишь выбрать одного!»

Ответ мгновенный поразил:
«Из всех, я выбираю брата!
Простят меня пусть муж и сын,
Коль в выборе я виновата»

Сей выбор заинтриговал
Родню её, владыку тоже.
«Ответь мне, дабы понимал -
Ты объяснить свой выбор сможешь?»

В ответ звучала речь не длинна:
«Не за горами - понимать;
Рожу я с новым мужем сына,
Но брата не смогу создать!»

Ответ логичный озадачил.
Но, дабы благородным быть
Пред женщиною, не иначе -
Смог всех троих с ней отпустить!

За выбор не ждала расплата.
Ведь каждый был свободе рад.
Своя семья была у брата,
Однако, важен… результат!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Поторопись*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По еврейскому фольклору_


_И мудрость с годами приходит, известно.
Советы от старших, однако, нужны.

Чем дольше откладывать поиск невесты,
Сомнительным прошлое будет… жены!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Картина Счастья*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По Э.Львовой_

*
Пришёл к мудрецу знаменитый художник
С проблемой своей, чтоб её разрешить.
«Мудрец, подскажи, как же Счастье возможно
На чистом холсте всё же изобразить?»

Известным не только в округе являлся,
Был славой всемирной окружен творец.
Дышал лишь творением, не зазнавался.
О нём так же ведал и старый мудрец.

«Всё сможешь – ответил – в том не сомневайся!
Нет места, задуманному, суете.
Свою только жизнь вспомнить ты постарайся.
Как вспомнишь – увидишь её на холсте!»

Жизнь вспомнить свою мог творец и без страха,
Но только вот Счастие где отыскать?!
Сердит и растерян художник, однако,
Он вида сего всё ж сумел не подать.

От старца, «Спасибо!» сказав, удалился.
Заменит ночь творчества пасмурны дни.
Себя не щадя вдохновенно трудился.
Принёс утром холст мудрецу. «Оцени!» -

Промолвил едва, развернуть собирался.
«О, не суетись! - голос он услыхал –
И так всё понятно, что очень старался.
Ставь подпись свою!» - на прощанье сказал.

«Как может так быть??? Ты не видел творенье!» -
Своё возмущение прятать не стал.
«Картина – шедевр! Успокойся, поверь мне,
Что Счастие - с чистого только листа!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*Ум и Мудрость*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_- Сколько нужно ума,
Дабы мудрость познать?
Кабы мне полагать -
Не приходит сама...
Всё успеть ты сумел,
Ну так дай мне ответ.

- Для ума – есть предел,
А для мудрости – нет!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Засохшее древо*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


_
Засохшее дерево молча стояло.
Не спилит никто, никому не мешало.
При жизни своё отдавало немало.
Покоя застывшего время настало.

Узрел как-то вор это дерево ночью.
Никак полицейского там силуэт.
Стояло по-прежнему дерево молча.
Испуган воришка, простыл его след.

Влюблённый шагал весь в мечтах о любимой.
Узрев в полумраке, промолвил: «Она!»
Никак заждалась, он подумал стыдливо.
Ускорил свой шаг, ведь стояла… «одна»…

Не раз улыбалось так  древо прохожим.
Но грусть у засохшего всё же была.
С заботой своей, мимо дерева, тоже
Под вечер, мамаша с ребёночком шла.

Малыш уже слушал и страшные сказки.
Смогло привидение рядом предстать.
Увидела мама заплаканы глазки.
Спешила скорей малыша утишать…

Но древо стоит, набираясь терпенья.
Успеть бы нам вовремя только понять,
Что Мир вокруг нас – нас самих отраженье.
Пожалуй, здесь нечего боле сказать…
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Что и кого стереть*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По Эльчину Сафарли_

_
Жизнь сама тебе позволит
Поменять слова местами;

Слёз с лица стирать не стоит,
А из жизни - тех стереть,
Плакать, кто тебя заставил,
Чтоб их больше не иметь!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Святой Агафон и прокажённый*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_"Человек подобен дереву;
внешнее или телесное занятие приносит листья,
а душевное произращает плод"_
(Мф. 3, 10),
_"Одно дело суд человеческий, 
а другое дело суд Божий"_
Святой Агафон

_
Спешил раз Святой Агафон на базар
Корзины продать, сам наплёл свой товар.
И вот уж в пути он с поклажею оной.
Глядит, на дороге сидит прокажённый.

Услышал его: «Ты корзины несёшь,
Туда же, куда по дороге идёшь.
Никак, на базар, не к кому-то домой.
Меня подними лишь, возьми и с собой»

Хоть не ожидал непредвиденной встречи,
Поднял, Агафон, посадил и на плечи.
Достоин такой прокажённый был чести.
Уже на базаре, с корзинами вместе.

Купил покупатель корзину одну.
Но тут прокажённый на деньги взглянул.
Взмолился мгновенно: «Купи пирожок!
С утра ведь поесть ничего я не мог!»

Купил пирожок, Агафон, накормил.
Продал вновь товар, голос снова вопил:
«Купи мне лепёшку, её я люблю.
Ответом звучало: «Тебе я куплю!»

Так с каждой продажи голодный питался.
"Торгаш-бедолага" без денег остался.
Собрался в келейку, глас вновь удивлял:
«Меня отнеси-ка обратно, где взял!»

На том попрошайки закончились речи.
Взвалил прокажённого снова на плечи.
От просьб хоть и был утомлён Агафон,
Желанье последнее выполнил он.

Уже уходя, услыхал за спиной:
«Намучился ты, преподобный, со мной!
Все соки с утра из тебя выжимал,
Однако, озлобленным всё ж ты не стал!

А, всё потому, что - Святой Человек!
Ты истинно Божий, поступков не счесть.
Из века. нести Благодать тебе, в век!
Большая Любовь, Агафон, в тебе есть!»

Едва обернулся – глашатай пропал!
Пред ним ангел Божий. Сумеем понять;
По-своему, видно, Господь проверял,
Святое лицо, нам, чтоб вновь показать.
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Гусь в подарок* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Иван завидовал соседу -
С гуся - имеет сто рублей.
Узнав о том, Абрам поведал:
«Дай объявление скорей!
А, коль словам моим поверишь,
Рублей, ты таки поимеешь,
Немало, со своих гусей!»

Всё сделал Ваня по совету.
Нагрянула тут ВЧК.*
Осуществить задумку эту
Не удалось ему никак.

Товар Ивана конфискован.
Лишился всех своих гусей.
К Абраму мчался, гнева полон.
Ответ звучал: «Аз ох-н-вэй!

Какое дал ты объявленье?»
«За сто рублей гуся продам!»
«В такой подаче, нет сомненья,
Не обойдёт сия беда!

Ты – продаёшь! Всяк уже знает.
Что я могу ещё сказать?!
За спекуляцию сажают…
Вот так бы надобно писать;

«Вчера, в какое-то мгновенье,
Я сто рублей вдруг уронил -
Потом добавить в объявленье -
Нашедшему - вознагражденье
В виде гуся, шоб сытым был!»
_

...........
*Всероссийская чрезвычайная комиссия по борьбе с контрреволюцией,
спекуляцией и преступлениями…
создана 7 (20) декабря 1917 года[3][4]. 
Упразднена 6 февраля 1922 года

----------


## zakko2009

*Снаружи и Внутри*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По Карлу Густаву Юнгу_

_
Когда внутри, что происходит в нас,
Осознавать не в силах мы с тобой,
Пусть мудреца до нас доходит глас:
«Снаружи это кажется… Судьбой!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Принцесса и Грааль*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





_По Бормору Петру_

_
«Ай-я-яй! Сдаюсь, сдаюсь!!!
Ты победил, уж так и знай!
Ну, отпусти! Тебя боюсь!..
Ох, как мне больно! Ай-я-яй!»

И рыцарь гордо отпустил
Кричащего дракона лапу
И хвост, что в драке закрутил
Приёмом новым, дабы плакал.

«Плевать мне на твои слезинки!
Ну, так давай скорее приз!
Сам знаешь, это не каприз,
А выигрыш в честном поединке!»

Прихрамывающий дракон,
Принцессу за собой ведя,
Уж из пещеры выходя,
Узрел, как вмиг стал мрачен он.

«Никак, смеёшься надо мной!
Я – тамплиер, не забывай!
Мой выигрыш совсем иной.
Скорее приз-Грааль давай!»

«Нет у меня!» «А ты не врёшь?
А где тогда?» «О нём не знал!
Ну, так принцессу ты берёшь?»
Ругаясь, рыцарь ускакал…

Казалось, был вопрос решён,
Однако, нам принцессу жаль.
«А, если б он за мной пришел?»
«Я вынес бы ему… Грааль!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Про народную мудрость* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Дабы иметь достойну Старость,
Пожертвуй Молодостью, брат!..

Однако, думы не на радость:
«Чему ты больше будешь рад?!»_

----------


## zakko2009

*Две Евы* 
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По притче «Воробей в кастрюле»_

_
Укладывая дочек, как-то раз,
(Когда их мама папу попросила)
Пред сном читал отец библейский сказ.
Своё познание им Библия носила.

О том нежданно девочки узнали;
За то, что съели запрещённый плод -
Адам и Ева изгнаны из Рая.
Когда б не съели, не было б забот!

И обе слушали, развесив уши,
Стараясь всё дословно понимать.
Библейскую историю прослушав,
Сестрёнка старшая сумела вдруг сказать:

«Не съели никогда бы плод познанья,
Когда б с сестрою были мы в Раю!»
Поцеловал двух дочек на прощанье,
Закончив "колыбельную" свою.

Отец проснулся утром рано слишком.
В саду сумел поймать он воробья.
В кастрюлю положил, закрыл и крышкой.
Задумка видимо была своя.

Проснулись девочки, отец дал указанье -
С кастрюли, дабы крышку не снимать!
Добавил, уходя он, на прощанье;
За это - им подарков новых ждать!

Ушёл на службу папа. Из кастрюли,
Какой-то слышат шорох две сестры.
Тихонечко под крышку заглянули,
Забыв уже про новые дары.

Эх, улетела птичка, не поймаешь!
В растерянности ждут уже отца.
Тревогу двух сестрёнок понимаешь.
Дождёмся и истории конца.

Конечно же, не ждать от папы гнева.
Едва про крышку с воробьём узнал:
«Ну, что, нарушили запрет мои две Евы?»
Подарки новые дочуркам всё ж отдал!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Конфуций и "блохи"*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_ Младой советчик сунскому министру
Конфуция представил самого.
Не часто видеть мог такие лица.
И, впрямь, философ поразил его...

Едва Конфуций попрощавшись, вышел,
Советчик мнения узнать спешил.
Министр очарован, еле дышит,
Уже благодарил от всей души.

Однако, с извинением добавил:
«Хоть, мысль твоя в советах не плоха,
Пред ним ты выглядел, как я себе представил,
Каким-то крошечным, как вошь или блоха.

Когда ж предстану сам пред государем,
Представлю и Конфуция ему.
Что рад такой он встречи будет, знаем.
Я ж благодарность от него приму»

Но правда у советчика в ответе.
Министр слышал всё, чай не глухой -
«С Конфуцием - покажетесь, заметьте,
Вы, императору, иль вошью, иль блохой…»

Конфуция представить передумал.
Наверно, понял сам, что...
Что-то ляпнул сдуру.
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Находка адвоката*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По еврейскому фольклору_

_
Услышал адвокат-еврей –
«Ждать более - нет мочи!
Мне Вася должен сто рублей,
Но отдавать не хочет!»

«А есть расписка от него?»
«Её я потерял!»
«Так напиши ему письмо –
Подумавши, сказал –

"Коль не вернёшь сто пятьдесят,
Так встретимся в суде!
Той встречи будешь ты не рад.
То, надобно тебе?"

Когда прочтёт, аз ох-н-вей,
Ответа жди потом -
"Не брал сто пятьдесят рублей,
А брал всего лишь – сто!"

Вот таки будет документ!
Тогда советы дам!»
Задумчиво ушёл клиент...
«А, прав, поди, Абрам!»

Вернувши долг, дружок,
Порадуйся судьбе,
Коль в срок вернуть ты смог,
Так вновь дадут тебе! 
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Делёж по-братски*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_
Пришли к мудрецу за советом два брата.
Просили помочь разделить, наконец,
Им, поровну поле, чай, поле - не злато,
Наследство одно лишь оставил отец.

Подумав, мудрец посоветовал братьям:
«Делить добросовестно – дел-то всего!
Пусть, кто-то один, ну, а кто – выбирать вам;
Как сам посчитает - разделит его!
А выбор другому тогда предоставить.
Коль он не делил, знать, дать право ему!»

Заведомо знаем, минует их зависть…
И ведано нам; отчего… почему!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Три греха*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По еврейскому фольклору_


_
Так проповедовал раввин
Однажды в синагоге:
«Пусть три греха, а не один,
Известны будут многим!

Страшнейшими не зря зовут
Их испокон веков.
А наши головы поймут,
Характер их каков;

Как у соседа умерла
Последняя корова –
Довольный смех лишь принесла
Нам над соседом снова!

ЗЛОРАДСТВО – вот и первый грех,
Коль горе - вызывает смех!

В уныние впадать нельзя!
И этот грех познаем.
Такую, пред собой не зря,
Картину представляем;

Бурёнка в доме лишь одна.
Даёт плохой надой.
Совсем уж старая она.
Но даже и такой -

Бурёнки у кого-то нет! –
УНЫНИЮ ответ!»

Из зала кто-то восклицал:
«Мне не понятно, ребе.
Ведь, нет уже, сейчас узнал,
Коровы у соседа?!(?)

Ни радоваться, ни унывать?!.
Как два греха сопоставлять?»

Поднял свой палец ребе вверх.
Ответ был… как на блюдце:
«Страшнейший третий знайте грех;
Зовётся он – ЗАНУДСТВО!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

Читает Анжела Кондратова
Ассамблея народа Казахстана 
*ДОМ ДРУЖБЫ*







> *Цезарь и лекарь*
> *читает автор*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На службе у Цезаря, преданный лекарь,
> Советчиком, другом являлся ему.
> Не раз раскрывал полководец секреты.
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Божественная статуя*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Буддийская притча_

_
Молился Будде преданный ему.
В Религии, так - каждому по вере.
Свои в приходах открывают двери.
А набожные набожных поймут.

Прекрасна статуя из дерева была.
Вот-вот раскроются глаза у Будды.
В округе красотой своей слыла.
С греховной завистью, порой, глядели люди.

Хозяин статуи был беден, как и прежде.
Соломенная хижина его
Спасала от мороза реже-реже.
Нагрянула зима в свой срок… И вот;

Уж холод занесла с морозом вьюга.
Нет даже щепочки огонь чтоб развести.
Дрожал бедняга в хижине. Вдруг чудо -
Живой явился Будда и спросил:

«Из древа я стою в твоей лачуге,
Так почему меня ты не сожжёшь?
Глядишь и в хижине теплее будет!»
В ответ звучало: «Ты не Будда! Лжёшь!

Сгинь дьявол, сгинь! Жечь никогда не стану!
Коли замёрзну, значит по судьбе…»
В ответ, с улыбкой Будда: «Нет обмана!
Не в статуе живу я, а в тебе!

От холода с тобой я замерзаю.
В молящихся присутствую всегда!
Из древа статую сожжёшь, я знаю,
Тепло придёт к тебе, а не беда!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Ошибки чувств*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По И.Канту_

_
 «Я чувствую, что – полюбил!
К тебе пришёл, однако, не случайно… -
С искрой в глазах в тени отчаянья,
Уж, мудрецу с порога заявил –

Свои ошибки могут быть у чувства?
Одной лишь истиною успокой меня.
Преследует неведомо безумство
Спокойствие моё день ото дня!»

В ответ звучало от седого старца:

«Открою истину, уж так тому и быть;
Несвойственно - всем чувствам ошибаться!
Не потому, что в их суде не сомневаться,
А оттого, что чувствам – не судить!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Прямая линия*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По индийскому фольклору_

_
Считался мудрым царь Акбар.
Быть уважаемым лицом,
Считаясь первым мудрецом -
Претендовал министр Бирбал.

Вот, как-то раз, царь начертил
Прямую линию одну.

«Кто сможет – всех Акбар спросил -
Укоротить её длину,
Не прикасаясь дабы к ней?
Своя смекалка здесь нужней!»

Всех удивил министр Бирбал.
Свою находку преподал.
И начертил вмиг рядом с ней,
Он, боле линию длинней...

Пусть Вовочка и не Бирбал,
Так Марь Иванне преподал!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Мечтать и думать*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По И.Канту_

_
«Мечтаю в жизни быть счастливой! –
Сказала, как-то, внучка деду –
Путь ты прошёл довольно длинный.
О Счастье, что-нибудь поведай.

Мне – восемнадцать уж вчера.
Поди, задуматься пора!»

Хоть, дед, ответ – неповторимый:
«В твоей – мечтать и думать – власти;
Мечтать, как в жизни быть счастливой
Иль думать – стать достойной Счастья!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Всем советам совет*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_
Крути ни верти,
а совет таки нужен нам.
От мысли избавит:
«Ох, как дальше жить?!»

Уж, коли обидели вас незаслуженно,
Спешите вернуться, чтоб всё ж… заслужить!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Пенье птицы*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Индийская притча_

_
Вопросов задавали много
О существованье Бога.
Готов учитель отвечать:
«Никто о Нём не может знать! –
Потом добавил осторожно –
Умом понять, так невозможно!
Об Истине, её секрет,
Лишь извратит любой ответ»

«Тогда, учитель, не поймём,
Зачем ты говоришь о Нём?»

Не стал учитель вешать нос
И, боже упаси, чтоб злиться.
Ответ - вопросом на вопрос:
«Зачем поёт, ответьте, птица?(?)»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Две меры*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Суфийская притча от Газалис_


_
Богат и щедр был аль-Лайс.
Молва о нём не зря гласила.
Нуждающаяся, как-то раз,
Кувшинчик мёда попросила.

Однако, целый ей бурдюк
Преподан был от щедрых рук.
Чему тут удивляться вдруг?!
Но, всё же высказался друг:

«Своим деяньям – господин,
И, упаси Господь, не раб,
Уж, коль просила лишь кувшин,
Довольная и тем была б!»

«Просила, чтобы дал я ей -
По мере лишь нужды своей.
Давать, по мере той должны,
Насколько мы одарены!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*читает автор*





> *Мечтать и думать*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _По И.Канту_
> 
> _
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Самокритика*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По Зигмунду Фрейду_

_
Жизнь, хоть трудностей полна,
Самокритика - нужна!
Никогда не забывать,
Что себя - нам уважать!
Но заниженну оценку,
Всё-таки себе давать!
Убеждаться только в том;

Лишь, когда не окружён
Будешь идиотами.
Одарит нас Жизнь потом
Новыми полётами!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Пустота*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Дзэнская притча_

_
К знаменитому монаху
Обратился ученик,
С малой робостью, без страха.
И к тому монах привык.

«Всё-таки, добьюсь я, если,
Пустоты в своём уме -
Потоптавшись вдруг на месте -
А потом, что делать мне?»

Знаменитый вмиг ответил:
«Выброси и не жалей!»

«Быть не может так на свете!
Не пойму я, хоть убей!
Как же выбросить сумею,
Чего нет, учитель мой?»

Смысл сомнения развеян:
«Так неси её с собой!»
_

Источник:
https://pritchi.ru/post_34771#p34771
*Холодное сердце*
_Владимир Шебзухов_






_
Ёлка во дворе стояла.
Новогоднею была.
Ярких шариков немало
В эту зиму приняла.
Новый год вот-вот настанет.
Украшения горят.
И манила для желаний
Не одних к себе ребят.

Перед ёлкою предстали
Взрослый вдруг и мальчуган.
Как с холодным сердцем знали,
Дядьку все, то не обман.

Что не чувствует обиды,
Для него - так не беда.
Жалости не знал, не видел.
Тем гордился он всегда.

Мальчуган стоял в лохмотьях.
Уж таков сей притчи сказ.
Взрослый дядька - в тёплых ботах.
Надевал он их не раз.

Рассмотрев красу на ёлке,
Был готовый уходить.
Мальчик, шёпотом, тихонько
Стал у ёлочки просить:

«Дорогие ангелочки!
Я хотел просить у вас,
Теплотой своей помочь мне,
Чтоб не мёрз я каждый час!

Дядька здесь стоял известный,
Знаете о нём и вы.
Ледяное его сердце,
Холодней самой зимы.

Чтобы счастьем был доволен,
Сердце, тёплым лишь ключом,
Вы ему откройте! Боле
Не прошу вас ни о чём!»

Хоть и мёрзнул, как и прежде,
Ничего просить не стал...
Дядька, с детскою одеждой,
Перед мальчиком предстал.
_

----------


## zakko2009

> *Холодное сердце*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_


источник 
Православный сайт Семья и Вера

https://semyaivera.ru/2021/12/08/hol...mir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

*Мороз и повозка*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По дзэнской притче_

_
Зимой подвозил из деревни в деревню,
С ребёночком женщину, как-то, старик.
Последние годы был путь повседневным.
И к просьбам нуждающихся он привык.

Но больно холодным их утро застало.
Успели проехать всего полпути.
Внезапная стужа троих всех достала.
В дороге никак от неё не уйти!

Пугала своим непредвиденным видом,
С замёрзшим ребёнком замёрзшая мать.
Лицо посинело у женщины мигом.
Вот-вот и сознание ей потерять.

Глядишь, станут льдинками малые слёзки.
Ребёнка взять на руки деду лишь смочь.
Вот так поступил он, а дале, с повозки
Лишь вытолкнул мамку, помчался уж прочь.

Мгновенно очухалась женщина-мама.
Одно в голове – за телегой бежать!
Кричала, вопила, проклятий немало…
Где их находила, одной лишь ей знать.

Чрез полкилометра повозка вдруг встала.
Дед тёплому чаду почти стал отцом.
Дождались и маму, пред ними предстала
С тяжёлым дыханьем, но… с красным лицом!

«Влезай поскорей! Нам доехать - немного!»
А, что на вопрос ей ответить, он знал.
Когда за плечами осталась дорога,
Вздохнул: «Не поверишь; Господь подсказал!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Петух и дождь*
_Владимир Шебзухов_





_С утра петух был очень хмур.
Горластому бы заниматься;
В навозной куче ковыряться,
Любить своих домашних кур…

День новый дождик исковеркал!
К навозу, к курам не дойдёшь…
Не раз горластый кукарекал:
«Будь проклят ты, противный дождь!»

Хозяйка внучку провожала.
Из города в деревню к ней
Довольно часто приезжала.
Без внучки бабушке скучней.

Родных не забывать полезно.
Гостинцев надавала в путь.
«Хотела петушка зарезать,
Ан, дождь пошёл, не обессудь!»

Бабульке улыбнулась внучка:
«Продлила жизнь, знать, петушку!»
В ответ: «Помог, счастливый случай!
Зарезать боле не смогу!»

Но петуху, что жил в сарае,
Не подала судьба сигнал.
О чём всё кукарекал, знаем –
Противный дождик проклинал.
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Долгожданная Фея*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Перед прекрасной парой Фея
Предстала с речью таковой:
«Я право наградить имею.
Здесь согласятся все со мной!

Вы прожили в любви, неполных,
Аж тридцать лет. Настал свой час;
Одно желание исполнить,
Готова я уже для вас.

Одно – для каждого желанье!»
В мечтах о сказочном пути -
«Хочу – ответила жена ей -
Весь Мир я с мужем обойти!»

И Фея палочкой взмахнула.
В руках билеты у жены.
Едва на них она взглянула,
Глаза уж радости полны!

Спешил супруг с желаньем тоже,
Счастливого дождавшись дня:
«Жена - на тридцать лет моложе,
Другая, будет у меня!»

Взмахнула снова, не робея,
И… мужу - восемьдесят лет.
Коль женщиной являлась Фея,
Поди, у женщин… свой секрет!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Лев и Сова*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По И.Канту_


_На склоне лет вдруг царь зверей,
С досадою признался:
«Боролся с теми я, кто злей,
В лесу лишь оставался.

Но, видно, мне не повезло.
Не оправдались средства,
Дабы наказывалось Зло.
Что здравствует, известно!»

И здесь Сова не промолчит:
«Не средства надобно искать!
Заботиться, должны все знать –
Для Зла, чтоб не было причин!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Оратор*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По фольклору_
_
Поныне носится молва.
(Как Насреддина нам не знать!)
Уж новой проповеди дива
Готова вся община ждать.
Взошёл на кафедру мулла.
В раздумье, почесав свой нос -

«А знаете ли – произнёс -
Что вам хочу сейчас сказать?»

В ответ, устам муллы внимая,
Община дружно: «Нет, не знаем!»

Пришлось внимать лишь речи сей:
«Так что тогда мне говорить,
Раз вы не знаете зачем
Сумели все сюда прибыть?»

Нос почесав ещё немного,
Пошёл мулла своей дорогой.

Вот в следующий раз он снова
Взойти на кафедру готов.
Всё тот же был вопрос, не новый.
Ответ же от общины – нов.

Находку эту понимаем.
Ведь каждому, поди, свой час.
И дружный от общины «Знаем!»
До кафедры донёсся глас.

На этот раз, не нос - за ухом
Ходжа в раздумье почесал.
Уверено, не павши духом,
Общину удивив, сказал:

«Поведать обо всём сегодня
Готов был я и как тут быть?!
Уж коли знаете; о чём – я,
Нет надобности говорить!»

Ходжа, как прежде, удалился.
Община думать собралась.
Ответ никак не находился.
Задумка, всё-таки, нашлась.

И снова с Насреддином встреча.
Вновь с кафедры вопрос звучал.
Слышны в ответ общины речи.
Смысл уловил мулла в речах;

Одна лишь половина знает,
Что хочет им сказать мулла,
Другая до сих пор желает,
Чтоб проповедь до них дошла.

«Великолепно! – восклицает.
Нос почесать свой всё ж успел.
Но голос был довольно смел -
Тем расскажите, кто не знает,
Что с кафедры сказать хотел!»

Как прежде, след его простыл…
Ходжа считает – прав он был!
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Свой долг*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Христианская притча_

*Монах промолвил старцу:
«Мне нелегко дознаться,
Порой, в чём состоит твой долг!»
Ответ звучал, едва умолк:

«Наоборот - легко в судьбе!
Сумею истинно поведать;
Когда в желание - тебе,
Всего того поменьше делать!»
*

----------


## zakko2009

*И кто её знает*
_Владимир Шебзухов_


*
Я устала от всего!
Хочется лишь одного,
Мне, простого женского -*

*ХРЕНПОЙМИЧЕГО!!!*
................
от автора
понравился комментарий
Зурбаева Нурлаш
17:34
Умом нас женщин не понять,
А чем понять опять не ясно;
Ну пусть уж будет хреномать:
Ведь Женщина и с ним прекрасна!

----------


## zakko2009

> *Ясновидящая*
> 
> 
> 
> Пришла к ясновидящей девушка в юбке.
> Недавно закончив университет,
> Работала в банке, не первые сутки.
> Однако, молоденькой, нужен совет.
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

*Лев, человек и статуя*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Ассирийская притча_

_
Пусть странны путники, однако, смысл есть -
Шли по дороге человек и лев.
Лев предложил попутчику присесть.
И тут же спор затеяли, присев.

Лев всё доказывал ему, что он сильней.
На то и доказательств есть немало.
Не стал здесь возражать, кто был мудрей.
Ведь спорить с сильным мудрым не пристало.

Свой, отдохнувши, продолжали путь…
Нежданно статуя пред ними вдруг предстала.
Глазам не верилось, коль, не кого-нибудь,
А льва и юношу она изображала.

Ладони юноши сжимали горло льва.
От смеха человек не удержался.
Всё ж не поникла спутника глава.
Чтоб возразить, лев своего дождался.

«Нет, ни художников, ни скульпторов у львов.
Наоборот изобразили б, кабы были!» -
Ответ, по-своему правдивый, был таков,
Не назовёшь хоть эту сказку былью.
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Богач и мудрец*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Христианская притча_

_
Раз мудрецу богач сказал:
«Тебе отдам за то,
Чтоб ты мне Бога показал,
Златых монет, аж сто!»

«Готов в два раза больше дать –
Был мудреца ответ -
Коли сумеешь показать -
Где Бога вовсе нет!»
_

19-01-22г

----------


## zakko2009

*Перемены к лучшему*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_«К лучшему, что может статься,
Долго ль ждать нам перемен?» -
Ученик, спросив у старца,
В ожидание смирен.

Своему был верен долгу,
Знаниям запретов нет.
«Если ждать, то очень долго!» -
Вкратце прозвучал ответ.
_

----------


## zakko2009

*На мосту*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Христианская притча_

_
Юноша робко стоял на мосту.
Вот-вот последний он сделает шаг.
Уж потерял свою веру в мечту.
Сам никому был не нужен никак.

Многое что он хотел совершить.
Так не успел… и любовь потерял…
После предательства, не с кем дружить.
Знать, на мосту не случайно стоял.

Тяжко вздохнул и подался вперёд.
Старческий голос услышать вдруг смог.
Слух, (хоть и мрачны раздумья) не врёт:
«Ты помоги мне, чем сможешь, сынок!»

И отшатнулся назад в тот же миг.
Свой из кармана достал кошелёк.
Бедный к нему обратился старик.
(Так оценить его юноша смог)

Все свои деньги ему протянул.
«Это не мне – уши снова не врут –
Двум сиротинушкам – старче вздохнул –
Им помоги! Недалече живут»

Дал здесь согласие юноша наш.
Был старичок тому искренне рад.
А у младого в главе – «Лишь отдашь
Деньги, когда, возвращайся назад!»

Но вот, чем дальше шагал от моста,
Меньше желал с жизнью счёты свести.
Лишь пред сиротками только предстал,
Тех, кто нуждается в нём, смог найти!_

----------


## zakko2009

*Просветитель*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_По Иммануилу Канту_

_
«В том, мудрецам готов признаться,
В чём согласишься, что я прав! –
Вдруг заявил учёный старцу,
Нос почему-то свой задрав –

Живём мы в просвещённом веке!
Советы старцев не нужны,
Уж, коль ученья человеку
Для просвещения даны!»

«Сынок, о веке просвещённом,
Мы говорить не устаём.
Не перепутать бы учёным –
В век Просвещения живём!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

*Веления Господа*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Христианская притча_

_
Жила-была бедная мать-одиночка.
И Господу часто молилась она,
Чтоб, чем-нибудь, всё-таки, смог Он помочь ей.
И верила – с Богом – она не одна!

Но всё же в газету дала объявленье:
«Хоть верую в Бога, прошу я людей,
Помочь в безысходном моём положенье;
Мне стало кормить уже нечем детей!»

Случайно прочёл объявленье в газете
Один бизнесмен, но он был атеист.
Чтоб, как-то, развлечь себя случаем этим,
Решил преподать необычный сюрприз.

Велел секретарше продукты доставить,
С едой, чтобы полные сумки взяла.
Когда ж «От кого?», коль промолвит устами,
Ответить – «От Дьявола вам принесла!»

Послушна работница уж пред дверями.
Открыла хозяйка и чуть ли не в плач.
«Спасибо родная, Господь всегда с нами!
От сердца желаю добра и удач!»

«А, что ж «От кого?», вы меня не спросили?
Покорно принять всё смогли, почему?»
«Не важно! В велениях Божиих сила,
Что даже и дьявол подвластен Ему!» 
_
источник
Православный сайт Семья и Вера
https://semyaivera.ru/2013/10/23/vladimir-shebzuhov/

----------


## zakko2009

Источник
Православный сайт Семья и Вера
https://semyaivera.ru/2022/02/08/vel...spoda-pritcha/

----------


## zakko2009

*Сила опиума*
_Владимир Шебзухов_



_Что он опьяняет, людей веселит,
Об опиуме так народ говорит.
Ходжа веселиться по жизни любил.
И у москательщика* всё же купил.

Немного попробовал, в баню пошёл.
Однако, веселия в том не нашёл.
«Видать, москательщик меня обманул.
Пойду-ка к нему, чтоб мне деньги вернул!»

По улице топал в чём мать родила.
Народ вопрошал: «Что с тобою, мулла?»
Нагого ответ только смех вызывал…
Народа про опиум глас не соврал!
_

 ***
Продавец москательных товаров (устар)
(красок, клеев, технических масел и др.)

----------


## zakko2009

*Не тоска*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_По Стасу Янковскому_

_
«О, старец, мудрец, вновь к тебе я пришёл,
Опять за советом, что можешь мне дать.
Как прежде, меня ты сумеешь понять.
Надеюсь, что будет вопрос разрешён.

Обычная жизнь уж скучна для меня.
Веселия нет, нет трагедии даже.
Надеюсь напрасно я день ото дня.
Свой быт чем разбавить, ты мне не подскажешь?»

«Один из ответов, пожалуй, я знаю;
Попробуй-ка жизнь необычно начать.
Веселья с трагедией не обещаю,
Но точно уж некогда будет скучать!»
_

----------


## zakko2009

читает Мичков Тимур 4 класс







> *Морские звёзды*
> 
> 
> 
> На берегу морские звёзды
> Ползли обратно в океан.
> Спасти себя ещё возможно,
> Ведь, шанс утихшим штормом дан!
> 
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

читает Крот Марк 4 класс







> *Слепой*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _В нача́ле бы́ло Сло́во_
> первая строка книги Нового Завета
> ...

----------


## zakko2009

> *Тайны подсознания: Чёрная и белая ЗАВИСТЬ*


Из цикла «Тайны подсознания: Чёрная и белая ЗАВИСТЬ»
*Последний предмет*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Суфийская притча_

_Суфия странник посетил.
Восторг - от роскоши, богатства!
О них народу говорил,
Едва пришлось ему расстаться.

Что стал глашатаем сей странник ,
Суфию тотчас донесли.

Сказал богач: «Теперь я знаю;
Богатства с роскошью, мои,
Предмет последний обрели,
Ведь, долго, долго его ждали!»

Но, у Суфия окруженья,
Нежданное недоуменье.
Что этим он хотел сказать?!
Пришлось Предмет ему назвать.

Своя в глазах блестела радость.
«Предмет последний – это Зависть!»_

----------


## zakko2009

*ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАНО ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ*



> *Последний предмет*
> _Владимир Шебзухов_


Из цикла «Тайны подсознания: Чёрная и белая ЗАВИСТЬ»
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142634&page=19
*Последний предмет*
_Владимир Шебзухов_




_Суфийская притча_

_Суфия странник посетил.
Восторг - от роскоши, богатства!
О них народу говорил,
Едва пришлось ему расстаться.

Что стал глашатаем сей странник ,
Суфию тотчас донесли.

Сказал богач: «Теперь я знаю;
Богатства с роскошью, мои,
Предмет последний обрели,
Ведь, долго, долго его звали!»

Но, у Суфия окруженья,
Нежданное недоуменье.
Что этим он хотел сказать?!
Пришлось Предмет ему назвать.

Своя в глазах блестела радость.
«Предмет последний – это Зависть!»_

----------

